# [CZ] Czechia | road infrastructure • České dálnice



## kokpit

*Thread appointed to discuss and show motorways (dálnice) and expressways (rychlostní silnice) in entire Czechia*










*Motorways*: 1007 km planned length; 626 km + 18 km (half profile) in operation; 61 km u/c









*Expressways*: 1150 km planned length; 406 km + 37 km (half profile) in operation; 36 km u/c









*<2007>*
*newly opened:* 24,0 km of motorways; 25,9 km of expressways
*construction start:* 65,8 km of motorways; 50,7 km of expressways 

*<2008>*
*newly opened:* 40,2 km + 29,8 km (half profile) of motorways; 27,3 km of expressways
*construction start:* 71,9 km of motorways; 150,2 km of expressways 

*<2009>*
*newly opened:* 47,7 km of motorways; 36,4 km of expressways
*construction start:* 96,2 km of motorways; 123,3 km of expressways

*<2010>* 
*newly opened:* 33,1 km of motorways; 125,6 km of expressways
*construction start:* 64,5 km + 12,9 km (half profile) of motorways; 131,3 km of expressways

*<2011>*
*newly opened:* 16,1 km of motorways; 84,5 km of expressways
*construction start:* 7,9 km of motorways; 48,9 km of expressways

*<2012>*
*newly opened:* 72,2 km of motorways; 76,9 km of expressways
*construction start:* 9,7 km of motorways; 29,8 km of expressways

*<2013>*
*newly opened:* 85,1 km + 6,3 km (extension profile) of motorways; 83,9 km of expressways
*construction start:* 6,4 km of motorways; 33,1 km of expressways

*<2014>*
*newly opened:* 40,4 km + 6,6 km (extension profile) of motorways; 99,2 km of expressways

*<2015>*
*newly opened:* 9,7 km (extension profile) of motorways; 102,2 km of expressways








Previous thread about Czech Higways


----------



## kokpit

more to come soon, I have to do some exams first


----------



## Timoth12

So this year and again 2008 and 2009 are the highlists of the highway construction. in 2009 impressive number of more than 100 km of new opened sections :cheers: 

And, also the expressway between Zilina and Ostrava seem to be more and more realistic. On www.dialnice.info is an article,where Czech Ministry of Transport expressed the will to plan and construct expressway /Jablunkov bypass is already U/C,but I am not sure, whether it´s expressway/


----------



## kokpit

Everything depends on money so we will see... 
Expressway between Žilina and Ostrava is definitly needed. There is already heavy traffic, mainly freight, and after Kia factory in Žilina and Hyundai in Nošovice will be built, then it will even increased.

Now something more current in the west of the country:
The following 23,4km long part of *D8 motorway* [Prague - Ústí nad Labem - CZ/D border - (Dresden)] from the city of Ústí nad Labem to Czech/German border (Km 69,3 – 92,7) will be opened this year in December. German A17 from CZ/D border via Pirna to Dresden will be opened at the same time.

Photos from June 2006

*Km 69,5*; 1060m long flyover bridge near city of Ústí nad Labem, behind it starts 468m long bridge over Ždínické brooks









*Km 70,0*









*Km 74,0*









*Km 76,5*; escapist zone, České Středohoří mountains in distance









*Km 77,0*









*Km 80,0*; flyoverbridge Knínice is visible in distance









*Km 81,0*; 1070m long Knínice flyoverbridge and Libouchec tunnel (535m)









*Km 81,5*









*Km 82,5*









*Km 83,0*; Libouchec tunnel south portal









*Km 83,5*; north Portal of Libouchec tunnel and south portal of Panenská tunnel









*Km 86,5*; north portal of Panenská tunnel (2021m), photo from July 2005









*Km 87,0*; last exit before Germany, photo from 2.9.2006 







. 









*Km 88,5*









*Km 89,0*; 525 m long Mordova rokle bridge









*Km 91,0*









*Km 92,0*; Rybný potok bridge (354m)








photo from 10/2005









*Km 92,5*; 510 m long CZ/D border bridge, 56 m above ground level, the tunnel (Harthe) is already in Germany









map









visualisation (114MB)
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/video/d8_0807_trmice_nemecko.avi


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> So this year and again 2008 and 2009 are the highlists of the highway construction. in 2009 impressive number of more than 100 km of new opened sections :cheers:
> 
> And, also the expressway between Zilina and Ostrava seem to be more and more realistic. On www.dialnice.info is an article,where Czech Ministry of Transport expressed the will to plan and construct expressway /Jablunkov bypass is already U/C,but I am not sure, whether it´s expressway/


Yes, I've read it yesterday in newspaper Pravda, here is link:
http://www.tvojepeniaze.sk/cesi-chcu-dialnicu-do-ziliny-d1n-/sk_pludia.asp?c=A060908_163617_sk_pludia_p01


----------



## Timoth12

Yes, just for the information to the others - little off topic: Pravda is now owned by British newspaper company. 

And I am also curious, what will be the priority besides ongoing construction, whether complete 3x3 additional one lane construction of D1 Praha-Brno, or the new construction of R35 expressway.


----------



## Qwert

Timoth12 said:


> Yes, just for the information to the others - little off topic: Pravda is now owned by British newspaper company.


I cannot see any connection between new owner of Pravda and highway between Žilina and Ostrava. It is *very * offtopic.


----------



## Timoth12

Pravda newspaper sources have been not very reliable before - because of the past. My purpose was just to underline the reliability of the information you provided a link to. Well, as these information are really off topic, I suggest to turn back to the thread topic - Czech highways.


----------



## Verso

I don't know if there's any value of this post  but still... I think it's a pity to see how few 'cool' roads there are in Czech Republic if you look at many maps, especially those with a scale of let's say 1:3,000,000 (like maps of Europe), considering that especially in CZ the (at least) 4-lane expressways (rychlostní silnice) are almost as good as the motorways (dálnice), even with the same speed limit (130 km/h) and hard shoulders, if I'm right.


----------



## kokpit

Sorry Verso, I've somehow missed point of your post. Would you write it "in words of one syllabe" I could grasp it?


----------



## Verso

^ You usually see (4-lane) expressways shown on maps just as ordinary 2-lane roads, but in fact (especially in CZ) they are almost as good as motorways.


----------



## kokpit

Usually? I don't know, where? IMO expressways are marked as thin motorways usually. True is that there are only little differences between Motorway and Expressway.


----------



## Verso

^ Yes, in greater scale (or in smaller?  ), but on maps of the entire Europe not really. Or for example, here u don't know untill u come very close (like looking just at Brno for example) - www.uk.map24.com or on the Freytag&Berndt's map of Europe...


----------



## kokpit

I must admit you are right. That's problem of the map (or creator of the map), it doesn't offer exact information to its users. But what is important for us here in Czechia is we know that these expressways exist, they are marked on our maps and we can drive our cars on them


----------



## Verso

^  
Yeah well, I just think CZ is sth special about it, b/c the speed limit is the same as on motorways, there are hard shoulders, if I'm correct, and u've got many more of them than other countries. But yeah, as I've already written in the 9th post, I don't know if this discussion has any value, so...


----------



## Timoth12

Guys, what is the date for the completition of D47 Ostrava-Lipník?


----------



## kokpit

According to ceskedalnice.cz and dalnice-silnice.cz 2007-2009 (section from Bohumín to CZ/PL border). See this http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/d47.htm
http://www.dalnice-silnice.cz/D47.htm


----------



## Timoth12

Isn´t the opening of tunnel Valík and the last section of D5 on Friday? 

Kokpit, podľa správ zo servera, ktorý je v mojom podpise sa má poseldný úsekD5 obchvatu Plzne otvoriť tento piatok


----------



## kokpit

Ano, poslední 3,5km dálnice D5. A bude tam vůbec první tunel na dálnici u nás (dlouhý plných 350 m  ) 
tady je foto ze září









...a ze dne otevřených dveří tento víkend







.









Bohužel mám teď málo času na updaty, docela bych uvítal kdyby se tu objevil někdo od nás a trochu s tím pohnul. Já sem budu chodit jak budu moct, ale už to bude z mé strany asi chudší. Naštěstí tohle fórum žije a to hlavně díky Slovensku a Bratislavě


----------



## kokpit

Yesterday last 3.5km of total 151 km long D5 motorway (Prague-Pilsen-D/CZ border-Nürnberg) together with german A6 from border to A93 had been opened so since now the czech motorway network is connected with germans one and whole western europe as well.
380m long "Valík" tunnel is included on D5.










Motorway police centre for Valík tunnel

























Dynamic weighing machine


----------



## kokpit

^Yes, I agree, this is old problem that is repeated at every highway u/c...


----------



## kokpit

D11 temporarily ends about 6 km before Hradec Králové due to problems with purchasing land


----------



## Timoth12

Great stuff, kokpit!
I think this is one of the best years when it comes to highways openings.


----------



## kokpit

^true, it's record for Czech rep.

and today the last of this years openings: 23,4 km of D8 motorway from city of Ústí na Labem to CZ-D border (and Dresden) was opened. This part heads through Ore mountains and contains 33 bridges in total length 5,5 km and two tunnels (519 m and 2176 m).



















few month before opening


----------



## kokpit

yesterday photos of D8 passing through Ore mountains, few hours before opening








.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## Qwert

How many kilometres of highways were opened this year in Czech republic?


----------



## kokpit

69 kms of motorways and 9,9 kms of expressways + 6,9 kms in half profile (according to dalnice-silnice.cz )


----------



## Qwert

Nice, you are building them pretty fast.:applause:


----------



## kokpit

funny road sign under the Rybný potok bridge (D8 motorway in Ore mountains)... max height of vehicle 47m


----------



## alien

lol


----------



## Qwert

Maybe it's sign for ships


----------



## paulet

Some pictures of the end of D11 near Hradec Kralové ( and the road after the Highway ??


----------



## kokpit

*D11 temporary ends at km 83.5* (Sedlice crossing D11-R35)
December








October u/c









*km 86.6* October









*km 88.7* October, behind this section are lands their owners don't want to sell


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I have a few questions, because i haven't been to the Czech Republic for a few years.

Is the section Usti - Lovosice now the only missing link in the D8?

What is exactly the difference between a Dalnice (D) and an Expressway (R)? i didn't saw much difference between them. Is it only toll?

Will there be a motorway from Brno via Ostrava or so to Northern Slovakia?

Is the D5 now connected with the German A93 motorway near Pfreimd?


----------



## rejow

Chris1491 said:


> I have a few questions, because i haven't been to the Czech Republic for a few years.
> 
> Is the section Usti - Lovosice now the only missing link in the D8?
> 
> Will there be a motorway from Brno via Ostrava or so to Northern Slovakia?
> 
> Is the D5 now connected with the German A93 motorway near Pfreimd?


D8 => yes there are only 16km gap, I advice you to follow signs for Prague, gap is filled with quite nice road along the Labe valley 

D5 => completly done from Prague to german A93

Now we have highway from Brno to Lipnik, in future (2013) wil be completed way to slovakia.


> What is exactly the difference between a Dalnice (D) and an Expressway (R)? i didn't saw much difference between them. Is it only toll?


Both are tolled, they have same speed limit (130km/h). Only difference is that R-class roads are little bit narrower (D = 26,5m - R = 22,5-26,5m). But that is also relative for example Prague baypass have 3lines in each direction so it is better than most west european highways and it is still marked as R - expressway.


----------



## kokpit

*Kapsch collects Kc810,000 in toll on 1st day, expects Kc10m today*








Prague- Hauliers paid Kc810,000 for the use of Czech motorways and primary roads during the first 24 hours of operation of the electronic toll system which however was a national holiday, Kapsch TrafficCom board member Erwin Toplak told a press conference today. 

Today, almost Kc7m was collected in toll before 2:00 p.m., and the estimate for the whole day approaches Kc10m. The efficiency of the system is 99.25 percent. 

As of today, 72,000 on-board units have been distributed to hauliers, while the Transport Ministry forecast the total number at 80,000 units. Toplak said the figure would be exceeded very soon and the ministry would have to order more units from Kapsch. 

The distribution of on-board units was without any problems in some parts of the country, but accompanied by difficulties in other localities today. 

Lorries and buses weighing 12 tonnes and more have to pay toll on 970 kilometres of Czech motorways and primary roads from January 1. The system was built by Austrian company Kapsch. 

Toplak said today that the construction of the system in the first stage cost some Kc2.5bn. The entire order in both stages including services and VAT is worth Kc22bn. 

Author: ČTK. 
16:10 - 02.01.2007


----------



## kokpit

> Only difference is that R-class roads are little bit narrower (D = 26,5m - R = 22,5-26,5m). But that is also relative for example Prague baypass have 3lines in each direction so it is better than most west european highways and it is still marked as R - expressway.


I think R (expressways) are allowed to be a bit steeper and have lesser radius of corners than D (motorways). And traffic lanes are a bit narrower IMO.


----------



## kokpit

Anyway...PF to everyone


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

good progress for CZ congrat.
how many km of highways and expresways is done in CZ to this date???


----------



## kokpit

^ 627 kms of motorways and about 340 (or 416?) kms of expressways.


----------



## kokpit

Photos of D8 Motorway (Prague-Dresden route) across Ore Mountains in operation 

Libouchec tunnel









Panenská tunnel


























Krásný les - Breitenau border crossing


----------



## kokpit

I.class road from Chomutov across Ore mountains to CZ/D border (and Chemnitz) u/c (future R7 Expressway from Prague to Chomutov and Chemnitz)








.







.







.


----------



## rejow

*R7 expressway update*


----------



## Qtya

Czechia is doin' a great job with its highway-system, and you guys too with the updates! kay: 
Can't wait to read more and see new photos!


----------



## kokpit

Great update rejow, thanks.

I'll stick here this map of traffic intensity (in thousands vehicles per day) on Czech main roads in 2005, there's quite significant increase compared to 2000. 










for example:
roads near Prague
Motorways 2000 -> 2005
D1: 72 -> 94
D5: 30 -> 46
D8: 20 -> 32
D11: 20 -> 32
Expresways
R4: 22 -> 26
R7: 22 -> 32
R10: 22 -> 36
roads near Brno
D1 (to Prague): 32 -> 52 
D1 (to Ostrava): 34 -> 46
D2: 16 -> 22
R52: 12 -> 20
R43: 30 -> 42
near Ostrava it's almost twice as much as in 2000 in several places


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

Je to za jeden smer alebo za oba smery dialnic??
Is that considered for one way or both ways?


----------



## kokpit

I think both ways


----------



## Dziekan

I'm amazed, I would like Poland to make such progress in highway development, we are doing badly for a country of our size while you show reall class, cheers


----------



## Timoth12

kokpit said:


> *<2007>*
> *newly opened:* 25,9 km of motorways; 11,2 km of expressways
> *construction start:* 65,8 km of motorways; 50,7 km of expressways


Tak, kokpit, tento rok vyzerá sľubne. Myslíš, že sa naozaj podarí začať s výstavbou takmer 100 km nových diaľníc a rýchlostných ciest?


----------



## kokpit

Timoth12 said:


> Tak, kokpit, tento rok vyzerá sľubne. Myslíš, že sa naozaj podarí začať s výstavbou takmer 100 km nových diaľníc a rýchlostných ciest?


To je pochopitelně otázka...  

je to dokonce víc jak 100 km

konkrétně by to mělo být takto,
Dálnice:
D1 0135 Kroměříž- východ - Říkovice	11,5	
D3 0305/II Voračice - Mezno	2,0	
D8 0805 Lovosice - Řehlovice	16,4 
D47 4705 Bělotín - Hl.Životice	18,1	
D47 4706 Hl.Životice - Bílovec	11,7
D47 4709/2 Bohumín - st. hranice ČR/Polsko 6,1
Celkem zahájení výstavby dálnic *65,8 km*

Rychlostní silnice:
R6 Jenišov - Nové Sedlo	4,4	
R6 Sokolov - Tisová	6,0 
R7 Sulec obchvat	3,5 
R7 MÚK Bítozeves - MÚK Vysočany	5,4 
R7 Vysočany MÚK	1,9 
R48 Rychaltice - Frýdek-Místek	7,1 
R49 4901 Hulín - Fryšták	18,0 
R56 Prodloužená Místecká I.st.	3,2 
R56 Prodloužená Místecká II.st.	1,2
Celkem zahájení výstavby rychlostních silnic *50,7 km*

Má to různé háčky, třeba určitě zahájení výstavby nic neříká o tempu výstavby. Záleží to všechno na penězích...

Čerpám to všechno z těchto stránek, dělá to Lenny, který je velmi aktivní na dialnice.info

http://www.dalnice-silnice.cz/CZ.htm


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

* Nosovice - Zilina*
*plan for R6? motorway or just 1/2 profil motorway? connection in 2010-2012 between Kia 
motors Zilina and Hyunday Nosovice*












roads I. class :SR no plans in near future build in Bytča-Makov-border with CR 
Púchov town to ČR plans for motorway but in 1/2 profil (max. 90 km/h) 
Trenčín-Drietoma (border) with CR plan for by-pass for Drietoma village (2012) .


----------



## Timoth12

Kokpit: Začať s výstavbou okolo 115 km diaľníc a RC v jednom roku a najmä na rôznych úsekoch je jednoducho paráda, na Slovensku sa tiež nestavia toho málo, ale trvá jednoducho dlho, kým sa jednotlivé etapy odsúhlasia. 2007 nebude zlý z hľadiska výstavby, prelomový má byť však rok 2008, no veď uvidíme.


----------



## Timoth12

Marek: snáď sa termíny napojenia SR a ČR dodržia. Prvé úseky R49 na Púchov sa majú začať stavať už v tomto roku a myslím, že celá rýchlostná cesta by mala byť ukončená v roku 2013. A na slovenskej strane sa stavajú a budú stavať úseky v okolí Považskej Bystrice a Žiliny, odkiaľ bude dobré napojenie na Tatry a Košice.
Aj smerom z Trenčína na Banskú Bystricu / cesta I/50 - R2/ sa má realizovať v najbližšom čase obchvat Bánoviec, zo strany ČR pribudlo na I/50 množstvo nových úsekov a I/50 je teraz skutočne dobre prejazdná.


----------



## kokpit

D47 Motorway in Ostrava agglomeration, should be finished in 11/2007








.







.


----------



## kokpit

17.1 km of D47 Motorway will be opened this year, 63.0 km in 2008 (29,8 km in half profile), in 2009 second profile.

After completion D47 will be 80.15 km long and will join with D1 (297,2km long). Altogether D1 with it's 377.4 km will be the longest Motorway in Czechia and will connect three major cities: Prague, Brno and Ostrava. 

Rudná interchange (06/2006)


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

kokpit said:


> Rudná interchange (06/2006)


ahoj, kokpit post here also small map of CR (I have no idea and maybe others forumer too where rudna is)


----------



## rejow

^^ ^^ 
look top right corner


----------



## kokpit

^^

















It's in Ostrava (Rudná is name of street)









there are another interchanges in Ostrava
North connection









Místecká interchange


----------



## kokpit

this one is synoptic, D47 in Ostrava


----------



## kokpit

Road from Chomutov to CZ/D border will have 11.5/70 parameters.


----------



## X236K

Chriszwolle said:


> 5,3 liters per 100 km is quite alright
> 
> Thanks for the tour, it looks good.
> 
> St. hranice means border if i'm correct, i haven't seen this that way in western Czechia. I have never visited eastern Czechia.


I've seen "statni hranice" for the first time too... at least, I've never noticed this before. Normally, the nearest important city is shown, - e.g. Wien in South Moravia.



Billpa said:


> ^^Nice tour. The motorway looks very nice. I was confused by the radio readout- what was 5,31/100?
> I was also struck by the KFC with the words drive-thru and restaurant it was just like it would appear here in the US.


5.3 l/100km = 46.7 mpg


----------



## PLH

The lane markings are only temporary or have already got wiped out after winter?


----------



## Qwert

Chriszwolle said:


> St. hranice means border if i'm correct, i haven't seen this that way in western Czechia. I have never visited eastern Czechia.


This motorway is actually in Silesia what is Eastern part of Czech republic. Eastern Czechia is completely different region.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I only meant the cardinal directions.


----------



## mgk920

Billpa said:


> ^^Nice tour. The motorway looks very nice. I was confused by the radio readout- what was 5,31/100?
> I was also struck by the KFC with the words drive-thru and restaurant it was just like it would appear here in the US.


That is how automotive fuel efficiency is measured and advertised in much of the World outside of the USA. Instead of using archaic units to show how far you go (in miles) on a certain amount of fuel (per US gallon), it is how much fuel is consumed (in liters) to go a certain fixed distance (100 km).

The conversion formula is:

l/100km = 100/(0.42368*MPG)

Thus, 5.3 l/100km = about 44.5 MPG (USA)

Mike


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> The lane markings are only temporary or have already got wiped out after winter?


Wiped out, I've also noticed on both directions.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mgk920 said:


> That is how automotive fuel efficiency is measured and advertised in much of the World outside of the USA. Instead of using archaic units to show how far you go (in miles) on a certain amount of fuel (per US gallon), it is how much fuel is consumed (in liters) to go a certain fixed distance (100 km).
> 
> The conversion formula is:
> 
> l/100km = 100/(0.42368*MPG)
> 
> Thus, 5.3 l/100km = about 44.5 MPG (USA)
> 
> Mike


Though, in a lot countries, the actual distance you can drive with one liter is usually showed, like 1:15 (1 liter to 15 kilometers).



X236K said:


> Wiped out, I've also noticed on both directions.


Maybe they used ALDI-markings, or they placed them in rain, that can be destructive for road markings. But it's extremely fast, because the drawing lines (the thin dotted ones) are still visible.


----------



## PLH

Chriszwolle said:


> Maybe they used ALDI-markings, or they placed them in rain, that can be destructive for road markings. But it's extremely fast, because the drawing lines (the thin dotted ones) are still visible.


I've heard some time before that painting these lines directly after new asphalt was applied, is only temporary and it shoud be recured after some time


----------



## Qwert

PLH said:


> I've heard some time before that painting these lines directly after new asphalt was applied, is only temporary and it shoud be recured after some time


Maybe there's still not the last layer of asphalt. One section of Slovak R3 was opened before completition without the last asphalt layer and with temporary painted lines and after few weeks of winter the lines are almost invisible:


----------



## PLH

Qwert said:


> Maybe there's still not the last layer of asphalt


I don't think so. Even if it were like you've said, this road would be full of small bumps (at least in Poland it is so when there are no all asphalt layers)


----------



## Qwert

PLH said:


> I don't think so. Even if it were like you've said, this road would be full of small bumps (at least in Poland it is so when there are no all asphalt layers)


Maybe, but what sense has painting temporary lines on finished road?


----------



## PLH

^^ I don't remember now, byt I've heard sth that painting on "fresh" asphalt will be fruitless


----------



## X236K

Chriszwolle said:


> Maybe they used ALDI-markings, or they placed them in rain, that can be destructive for road markings. But it's extremely fast, because the drawing lines (the thin dotted ones) are still visible.


The pavement is final, highway is complete and the lines were painted just before it was opened in December. Last november was quite wet and snowy, so I think you're right.


----------



## rejow

^^
No, paintigs are only temporary, cause new asphalt produce some chemical substancies which can disrupt final marking. Without this procedure producer of final paintings can´t guarantee durability. So, some delay seems to be necessary.


----------



## PLH

^^ So previously I presumed correctly


----------



## X236K

rejow said:


> ^^
> No, paintigs are only temporary, cause new asphalt produce some chemical substancies which can disrupt final marking. Without this procedure producer of final paintings can´t guarantee durability. So, some delay seems to be necessary.


OK I believe you.. I'm not a professional


----------



## Verso

Nice ride, X236K! This sign is particularly cool. 


X236K said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ i have seen that often in Czechia. Especially around Praha.


----------



## Verso

^ We don't have that, and I've only seen it once in my life, I think it was in Italy, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sponsor

PLH said:


> And Gorzyczki or border neither


Why? I'd be interested how far is CZ from Gdańsk. IMO it should be signed "Republika Czeska" instead of "Gorzyczki".


----------



## Mateusz

Or for examlple Ostrava


----------



## PLH

Sponsor said:


> Why? I'd be interested how far is CZ from Gdańsk. IMO it *should be signed "Republika Czeska"* instead of "Gorzyczki".


And that's the point

What the hell is Gorzyczki?! Ask 1000 Poles and like 3 will now or even not at all


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> And that's the point
> 
> What the hell is Gorzyczki?! Ask 1000 Poles and like 3 will now or even not at all


They might change the signs after completion...?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sponsor said:


> Why? I'd be interested how far is CZ from Gdańsk. IMO it should be signed "Republika Czeska" instead of "Gorzyczki".


I wouldn't do that. Because, Republika Czeska can mean anywhere at any border crossing, if you want to sign so far per se, i think they should sign a city that is actually on maps, like Ostrava or Katowice.


----------



## x-type

why are some cat-lights blue? it looks nice, i see it for the first time, but i wonder what is the difference between these and ordinary ones?

and this bridge - i finally now can locate it  i saw it before, but i didn't know where it was.


----------



## rejow

^^

blue cat-lights warn against danger of black ice, they are placed mostly on bridges


----------



## x-type

nice. now i remember that we have few blue cat lights. actually, not cat lights, but LED in tunnels - they sign how large the distance should be kept.

i have one more question - this plant - is it nuke or thermo?


----------



## Qwert

x-type said:


> nice. now i remember that we have few blue cat lights. actually, not cat lights, but LED in tunnels - they sign how large the distance should be kept.
> 
> i have one more question - this plant - is it nuke or thermo?


It's coal power plant in Třebovice.


----------



## X236K

Here I've just posted a lot of shot of R48 expressway in Moravia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18120876&postcount=284


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pics, and a nice car you have there  I also drive Peugeot (306).


----------



## PLH

Cesky Tesin, with Poland on the horizon:









Why does the exressway end right before border, if there is a expressway continuation of this road in Poland? It does not come up to standards?


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> Why does the exressway end right before border, if there is a expressway continuation of this road in Poland? It does not come up to standards?


Expressway = 130 kmph limit. Other roads only 90 kmph. This might be the reason.


----------



## PLH

^^ Reason? Result more likely


----------



## mapman:cz

PLH said:


> ^^ Reason? Result more likely


Well, there are many "reasons".

First, when Tesin bypass was built, there were permanent convoys of trucks, so 130 kph wouldn't be safe. And it was also a very short stretch to sign as expressway. So it was opened as a dual carriageway with 90 kph limit. Then, it is a bypass, so it's good to have it free for cars.

But all of these are only bad excuses, because it should be expressway, it was built in propriate parameters, truck convoys waiting at the border disappeared... The main reason, I think, is that it is an additional and "unnecessary" work for someone. A lot of administrative paperwork is behind it and signs must be replaced as well which is a matter of finding some money in budget...


----------



## PLH

^^ So it is this way

Still for me a bigger problem is the part of this road between Polish and Czech former border check points, which is now 1x3. Are there any plans connected with building second viaduct there?

Foto: http://www.mapy.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected]=F


----------



## Verso

My previous car. :cheer: As if no one drives it. :lol: But it has surprisingly few buttons, mine had a lot more iirc; I didn't know there were such differences. Good road!  Frýdek-Místek sounds funny. 




Verso said:


> Nice ride, X236K! This sign is particularly cool.
> 
> 
> X236K said:
Click to expand...

I just saw this exact sign in Slovenia today.  So it wasn't in Italy.  I wonder if there are more...


----------



## X236K

Verso said:


> My previous car. :cheer: As if no one drives it. :lol: But it has surprisingly few buttons, mine had a lot more iirc; I didn't know there were such differences.


MORE buttons...? What for...?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> My previous car. :cheer:


What kind of car do you own now?


----------



## Verso

^ Peugeot 407, I told a while ago. :cheers:



X236K said:


> MORE buttons...? What for...?


No idea, I usually drive, so I never really use them. :lol: Too bad we had crappy Eastern European cars when I was a kid. :lol:


----------



## mapman:cz

PLH said:


> ^^ So it is this way
> 
> Still for me a bigger problem is the part of this road between Polish and Czech former border check points, which is now 1x3. Are there any plans connected with building second viaduct there?
> 
> Foto: http://www.mapy.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected]=F


Well, as far as I know, czech Road and Motorway Directorate doesn't have such plans. IMHO its much more complicated than anyother construction because the bridge lies both in Poland and Czechia...


----------



## PLH

^^ Our counterpart GDDKiA either


----------



## X236K

*Prague City Ring construction update*

There is an update in the local forum here.


----------



## Verso

X236K said:


> MORE buttons...? What for...?


Actually, now I know why there was a feeling of more buttons - b/c of a big "button" for regulating temperature (manual AC), so it was actually worse.  And only now I saw wood on the right. :drool:


----------



## PLH

I always wanted to ask this question:
Why do you have expressways in CR? I mean, why they cannot all be highways? Both are toll roads and both have 130 km/h limit. Of course there are some differences in construction, but for average people there is simply no difference


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> I always wanted to ask this question:
> Why do you have expressways in CR? I mean, why they cannot all be highways? Both are toll roads and both have 130 km/h limit. Of course there are some differences in construction, but for average people there is simply no difference


You got the point. This topic is currently under discussion.

There are several differencies between D's and R's - maintainance mode, highway police control, width/slope, radius of turnings etc. I think *mapman *can give us some more and specific reasons why we have highways and expressways.

Anyway, some of the older highways (e.g. D1) are much worse than newly built R's (e.g. R35, R48...). The R35 stretch from Olomouc to Lipnik is being considered as one of those where the speed limit might be possibly increased up to 160 kmph.


----------



## PLH

X236K said:


> The R35 stretch from Olomouc to Lipnik is being considered as one of those where the speed limit might be possibly increased up to 160 kmph.



That's interesting, but how viable this idea actually is? 

In Poland it is 200% unworkable to increase speed limit But we don't care


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> That's interesting, but how viable this idea actually is?
> 
> In Poland it is 200% unworkable to increase speed limit But we don't care


Not likely but feasible. On some stretches.

Anyway I ignore the speed limit too whenever I feel safe to drive fast (I mean I don't endanger anyone incl. me).


----------



## mapman:cz

Well to the question of D and R having almost the same equipment and characteristics.

This was based on historical decision. We had a general plan of motorways (D) but still, there were roads (maintained by regions which were bigger than nowadays) - typical 1st class roads - which were being rebulit as 4laned highways. Then someone came up with idea to create sth. which is nowadays called expressays.

But after years of improvement, the regulations and technical normatives changed and set up very strict parameters also for R roads.

Now we have some expressways that have better parameters than some motorways, strange huh?


There is still one "good" reason to keep this difference. It is easier for RSD as investor to push through an expressway than motorway, when people hear the word Dálnice - they don't want it. Rychlostní silnice sounds better 

IMHO after the main part of our R network will be bulit, it will be a lot easier to make them D administratively...


----------



## X236K

There are some pics of R35 U/C in the local forum. See my post here.


----------



## X236K

There are some new shots of Prague Outer Ring in the local forum.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A lot of viaducts across the Vltava river. Will the entire ringroad be a closed ring around the entire city of Praha?


----------



## X236K

Chriszwolle said:


> A lot of viaducts across the Vltava river. Will the entire ringroad be a closed ring around the entire city of Praha?


Yes, the ring will be closed as you can see here:










That's a pretty hilly area around the river, see the map with altitude.


----------



## X236K

There are interesting news regarding construction schedule in the local forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392512



kokpit said:


> Motorways and Expressways completed till 2010 (green line), the red line means u/c in 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original article http://hn.ihned.cz/c1-22989550-nove-dalnice-prostavi-se-sto-miliard-korun





X236K said:


> Tady jsou zminene PDFka, ale bez rozpisu rozestavenych useku. To je myslim dobre videt z obrazku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Co se tyce dokoncenych staveb, neni planek z roku 2010 nerealisticky (az na R7...), ale rozestavenost je mimo.


----------



## PLH

This question is not exactly related with highways, but I hope You'll forgive me

What is the speed limit on:

2x2 regular road(not D or R)
1x4 road
1x4 road with quasi-barrier in the middle


----------



## RawLee

1x4?What is that?Runway?


----------



## x-type

i guess 1x4 yhould be 2x2 divided only with full line


----------



## flierfy

RawLee said:


> 1x4?What is that?Runway?


That's 4 lanes on a single carriageway.


----------



## SmarterChild

RawLee said:


> 1x4?What is that?Runway?


:lol:


----------



## RawLee

flierfy said:


> That's 4 lanes on a single carriageway.


That makes it 2x2 then...


----------



## vlker

> This question is not exactly related with highways, but I hope You'll forgive me
> 
> What is the speed limit on:
> 
> 1. 2x2 regular road(not D or R)
> 2. 1x4 road
> 3. 1x4 road with quasi-barrier in the middle


Speed limits in CR in extravillan - 
D+R = 130km/h
other roads = 90km/h (it inlclude 2x2 I.class roads) 
maybe there should be some local sign increasing the speed, but I didn't seen it so far.


----------



## PLH

^^ Thanks 

-------------------------------------------------------------



RawLee said:


> That makes it 2x2 then...


No it doesn't:

1x4


----------



## x-type

PLH, it's 2x2. 1x4 would be 4 lanes, all in the same direction. it doesn't matter what is in the middle, what is matter is nuber of lanes in each direction


----------



## PLH

^^ Ok, never mind.
In Poland we call such roads 1x4, and highway-like ones 2x2
EOT


----------



## x-type

ok. the main thing is that we understand each other  who cares about terms


----------



## aswnl

In summer 2007 I've been to the Czech republic on holiday. 
I have made some pictures when driving the roads.
You can find them here


----------



## flierfy

RawLee said:


> That makes it 2x2 then...


No, 2x2 means that the 4 lanes are equally distribute on two carriageways. That's a bit different.


----------



## flierfy

x-type said:


> PLH, it's 2x2. 1x4 would be 4 lanes, all in the same direction. it doesn't matter what is in the middle, what is matter is nuber of lanes in each direction


Of course it does matter. It's a huge difference whether directional traffic is separated by a central reservation or not.
1x4 - 1 carriageway à 4 lanes
2x2 - 2 carriageways à 2 lanes
That's the common diction.


----------



## Verso

I don't think the lack of a physical separation is so important to make it 1×4. I'd call that 2×2.


----------



## CborG

It isn't 2x2, the digit before the 'x' stands for the number of carriageways, the other one stands for the number of lanes on ONE carriageway or direction. However it isn't 1x4 also, it would mean that all 4 lanes can legally be used for both directions. To be more precise I would say its (1x)2+2.


----------



## CborG

Like this road, no one would say that this is a 1x3 road









We all call it a (1x)2+1 road


----------



## flierfy

CborG said:


> Like this road, no one would say that this is a 1x3 road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all call it a (1x)2+1 road


Of course one would. This is a single 3-lane road. S3 or 1x3 if you like. This diction is a simplification to describe the constructed cross-section and not legal issues regarding lane usage.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2+1 is common to call such roads in the Netherlands. 2x2 = 2 lanes on both directions, usually motorways. 2+3+3+2 are 5 lanes per direction, divided over 2 directions. 

However, 2 lane roads are called 2x1, even if they don't have separate directions.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A massive pileup on the D1 from Praha to Brno.

116 cars and trucks crashed in a snowstorm. 





































That seems to be halfway from Praha to Brno.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.ct24.cz/doprava/9403-na-vysocine-je-d1-po-hromadne-nehode-prujezdna-obema-pruhy/

Check out the video on the right.


----------



## PLH

^^ It must have been snowing like hell and while the temperature was around 0, concrete(see the 1st picture) was very slippery


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> ^^ It must have been snowing like hell and while the temperature was around 0, concrete(see the 1st picture) was very slippery


Many people have alredy exchanged the winter tires for summer ones... it was 19°C few days ago. I did so...


----------



## PLH

^^ Luckily I didn't - yesterday it was snowing pretty heavily in Łódź


----------



## X236K

Chriszwolle said:


> A massive pileup on the D1 from Praha to Brno.
> 
> 116 cars and trucks crashed in a snowstorm.


Novinky.cz reports more than 150 cars.


----------



## PLH

.







.







.







.







.


----------



## PLH

What is the difference between a continuous and a dashed-from-one-side marking of emergency lane?


----------



## vlker

And here you have some fresh photos of construction site:


----------



## pmaciej7

D11 between interchanges with roads 36 and 38. Direction Praha.

Entering motorway.



























Fresh concrete :banana:













































Crashbarrier is made of steel ropes.


























































































Viaduct and ecoduct.




































Another rope crashbarrier.













































Bridge on Labe.













































Exiting at exit 39.


----------



## X236K

^^ I like that highway! I hope you've enjoyed your trip.


----------



## pmaciej7

I couldn't find this motorway!! I drove from Jaromer to Hradec Kralove. There are some roundabouts near HK and this is a sign at the last of them. Where is motorway on this sign?










Later i post some pictures from D1 and R10.


----------



## X236K

^^ Which motorway...?


----------



## bebe.2006

pmaciej7 said:


> D11 between interchanges with roads 36 and 38. Direction Praha.
> ...
> 
> Crashbarrier is made of steel ropes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Another rope crashbarrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How strong are they?


----------



## Timon91

Not as strong a shiny crashbarriers 
Seriously, I doubt they are strong. Normal crashbarriers can somehow stop a truck from going to the other lane, I don't see these ones doing that.


----------



## Majestic

Plus if you hit a normal crashbarrier you can actually bounce off while hitting these poles will most likely result in smashing your car and you getting killed :bash:


----------



## Norsko

^^ In Norway we call them eggcutters


----------



## bebe.2006

Funny crashbarriers.


----------



## Mateusz

pmaciej7 said:


> I couldn't find this motorway!! I drove from Jaromer to Hradec Kralove. There are some roundabouts near HK and this is a sign at the last of them. Where is motorway on this sign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later i post some pictures from D1 and R10.


You had to go for Praha (on the green background), 234/E67 ^^ Old I/11 should have 611 number


----------



## Rebasepoiss

They use a lot of steel cable crash barriers in Sweden...Visually it's much better than traditonal barriers IMO, but I doubt it's safe enough.


----------



## asahi

Yeah, and they're not shiny.... too bad


----------



## pmaciej7

Czech roads and motorways on polish forum, vol. 1 - 17, posts 618 - 662 (~500 pictures).


----------



## Morsue

Actually those wire crashbarriers are a lot safer than ordinary ones, if you're driving a car. It absorbs the force of the impact much better. However, if you're a motorcyclist they're like fresh knives cutting through your skin...brr.


----------



## PLH

^^ But regular crashbarriers are designed that the car 'slides' under them and stops - I doubt the rope barriers are designed to do so too

I f they were so brilliant they should be used worldwide, huh?


----------



## Morsue

Wouldn't the car's sliding under the barrier mean that the brute of the force is taken by the upper part of the metal framework? As to why the wires aren't used worldwide is possibly because of the hazard to motorcyclists, and also because it takes some time for new things to catch on.


----------



## kokpit

Slayer in car on D1 and I3... hno:


----------



## LtBk

You can people like that in every country.


----------



## PLH

> Ministerstvo dopravy zveřejnilo textový seznam a mapu úseků dálničních komunikací, na kterých navrhuje zvýšení povolené maximální rychlosti na 160 km/h. Projednání tohoto návrhu by mělo proběhnout ještě v roce 2008.
> 
> -----------------
> 
> Ministry of Transport has published a list of text and map sections of highway roads, which proposes to increase the permitted maximum speed to 160 km / h. Consideration of this proposal should be in 2008.


http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/index.htm


:banana::cheers::nocrook:

map:
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/md-160.pdf


----------



## Timon91

Not that the roads get safer because of this, but it saves some time :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Isn't it just a proposal?


----------



## PLH

^^ well, seems to be a very advanced idea, so it is highly probable

maybe *X236K* will know more


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## PLH

^^ why the R 48 Frydek Mistek - PL is not included? It's brand new


----------



## Timon91

They should include the whole D8, when it's finished (when is that?)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The D8 north of Usti is in mountainous area's. It's dangerous flying at 160 km/h while a truck is doing 40 - 60 on the climbing lane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The D8 north of Usti is in mountainous area's. It's dangerous flying at 160 km/h while a truck is doing 40 - 60 on the climbing lane.


----------



## geogregor

Guys do you have any updates about D1/D47 construction north of Ostrava next to polish border? 
Preferably pictures


----------



## vlker

geogregor said:


> Guys do you have any updates about D1/D47 construction north of Ostrava next to polish border?
> Preferably pictures


I haven't found any photo, but on ceskedalnice.cz web is recent aerial video from whole D47(D1) from Lipník to Polish border. Stretch Bohumín-polish border is the last item. Here you've got the link: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/video/cd-d47-sikme-leto2008.htm


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> ^^ well, seems to be a very advanced idea, so it is highly probable
> 
> maybe *X236K* will know more


That's just a proposal. The government is going to talk about this later this yers. Well, since there are Greens as governmental party, I don't think this will turn into reality.

Anyway, I think that people will drive the same way as now... who wants to drive fast, he does now.



PLH said:


> ^^ why the R 48 Frydek Mistek - PL is not included? It's brand new


Since this part is built based on R 22,5/100 cathegory, it would not be safe to drive that speed. Most of the new parts of D1 is D 26,5/120, which is significantly wider and turnings radius is also higher.



geogregor said:


> Guys do you have any updates about D1/D47 construction north of Ostrava next to polish border?
> Preferably pictures


I have a day off tomorrow, so if I'm not lazy, I'll go and take some.


----------



## X236K

BTW, 2 important parts of highway network are now U/C:

*R55 Skalka – Hulín*, to be finished 11/2011, lenght 10,8 km, total cost: 3,5 bln CZK (W/O VAT), more info (PDF).

*D1 Kroměříž-východ - Říkovice*, to be finished 10/2010, length 11,3 km, total cost: 4,5 bln CZK (W/O VAT), more info (PDF)


----------



## X236K

I've noticed there is one more section U/C now (I think nobody reported that before):

R7 Sulec bypass: to be finished 02/2010, length 2,5 km, total cost: 0,55 bln CZK (W/O VAT), more info (PDF).


----------



## Mateusz

I noticed in my brand new Kummerly+Frey Europe Atlas


----------



## X236K

Surprised, another section U/C! In my own city and I did not know! :bash:

*R56 extension*, to be opened 11/2010, total length 2,5 km, total cost 2,3 bln CZK (W/O VAT), for more see this file (PDF)

This stretch will connect current R56 and D1.

Map (http://moravskoslezsky.denik.cz):


----------



## Mateusz

Nice to know  So Ostrava now will have a nice bypass


----------



## geogregor

vlker said:


> I haven't found any photo, but on ceskedalnice.cz web is recent aerial video from whole D47(D1) from Lipník to Polish border. Stretch Bohumín-polish border is the last item. Here you've got the link: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/video/cd-d47-sikme-leto2008.htm


Thanks!!
But I still hope for some recent pictures


----------



## X236K

MateoW said:


> Nice to know  So Ostrava now will have a nice bypass


That is rather a connector than bypass... the road will go directly through the city center. See the route here.


----------



## X236K

*D1 (47), Bohumin - Polish border*



geogregor said:


> Thanks!!
> But I still hope for some recent pictures


Nothing to see yet...:

























Pictures taken today.


----------



## kokpit

^ thanks for updates anyway kay:


----------



## kokpit

updates of Prague outer ring u/c







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## Bori427

^^Great pics,the construction looks amazing


----------



## X236K

kokpit said:


> updates of Prague outer ring u/c


Could you remind me... when is it going to be opened? 12/2010?


----------



## kokpit

^ this southern part (23,1km) in 05/2010 - if everything goes well, most difficult are two tunnels and few lands still weren't buy...


----------



## X236K

Map of current Czech road network as of 12/2007:









Taken from RSD yearly report (link opens a large PDF file).

The length or road network:


----------



## X236K

Planned construction progress by 2010:

red: U/C
green: to be opened
black: existing network
grey: planned









































































































directly linking www.silnice.info


----------



## X236K

One more: the whole R35


----------



## Rijeka

Hi, I'm travelling this summer to the Czech Republic, what's the condition of the actual road between Hradec Kralove and Olomouc? Another question: are there any new constructed sections between Brno and Vienna?


----------



## X236K

Rijeka said:


> Hi, I'm travelling this summer to the Czech Republic, what's the condition of the actual road between Hradec Kralove and Olomouc? Another question: are there any new constructed sections between Brno and Vienna?


Where exactly are you going? If I were you, I would try to avoid using that road between Hradec and Olomouc.

Unfortunately, there's no new stretch between Brno and Vienna


----------



## RipleyLV

X236K said:


>


I see that D1 will go to Gliwice way. But what's going on at the polish side, are they building a motorway too?


----------



## Rijeka

X236K said:


> Where exactly are you going? If I were you, I would try to avoid using that road between Hradec and Olomouc.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's no new stretch between Brno and Vienna


Well, I'm coming from Dresden to Prague, and I wanted to go then to Hradec Kralove, Olomouc, Brno and then to continue towards Vienna... Is this road between Hradec and Olomouc really that bad?


----------



## X236K

Rijeka said:


> Well, I'm coming from Dresden to Prague, and I wanted to go then to Hradec Kralove, Olomouc, Brno and then to continue towards Vienna... Is this road between Hradec and Olomouc really that bad?


Check out this post... there's no highway, the road is often going through cities, villages... there's too many trucks and cars... I dont like that road. Although the norths route is little bit shorter, I always use the south one using D1.


----------



## Mateusz

RipleyLV said:


> I see that D1 will go to Gliwice way. But what's going on at the polish side, are they building a motorway too?


Yes, we are buldin motorway there  However, our Czech friends will be quicker ^^


----------



## X236K

MateoW said:


> Yes, we are buldin motorway there  However, our Czech friends will be quicker ^^


Do you really think so...?


----------



## Verso

X236K said:


> Check out this post... there's no highway, the road is often going through cities, villages... there's too many trucks and cars... I dont like that road. Although the norths route is little bit shorter, I always use the south one using D1.


But at least the nature is beautiful, the pavement is good and the road is wide. :cheers: Such wide roads are almost non-existent in Slovenia (except for 500 km of motorways and expressways). I don't think we have more than 600 km of wide roads here.


----------



## X236K

Verso said:


> But at least the nature is beautiful, the pavement is good and the road is wide. :cheers: Such wide roads are almost non-existent in Slovenia (except for 500 km of motorways and expressways). I don't think we have more than 600 km of wide roads here.


Well, I did not take any pictures of narrow parts since it was not safe... I think just 1/2 half of that road is wide as you can see in the pictures. But, some parts are the 1/2 profile of planned R35, e.g. here:










People are crazy, I drove 110 - 120 kmph and a lot of people overtook me anyway...


----------



## Verso

Ok, but already this road is wide for Slovenian standards (excluding motorways and expressways):


X236K said:


>


Although even our 2-lane "expressways" without emergency lanes are narrower, like the H1 Ljubljana - Zagreb:









And this is a typical major ordinary 2-lane road in Slovenia (G8 Ljubljana - Villach) - not narrow, but not wide either:








I know, we both have Jesenice. 

I don't think 600 km of wide roads (including motorways and expressways) is that bad for Slovenia, but it tells you what kind of a road infrastructure we had before we had (so many) motorways and expressways.


----------



## X236K

Verso said:


> Ok, but already this road is wide for Slovenian standards (excluding motorways and expressways):
> 
> Although even our 2-lane "expressways" without emergency lanes are narrower, like the H1 Ljubljana - Zagreb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, we both have Jesenice.
> 
> I don't think 600 km of wide roads (including motorways and expressways) is that bad for Slovenia, but it tells you what kind of a road infrastructure we had before we had (so many) motorways and expressways.


Heh.. Jesenice 

How old is that road? As far as I know, part of road I/35 from Hradec to Olomouc and most of the newly built (or rebuilt) 1st class roads are S11,5/100 cathegory which means the width is grand-scaled.


----------



## Verso

^ If you mean the H1 Ljubljana - Zagreb, it's quite old. I don't know when exactly it was completed, but according to a book I have here, they started building it in 1958 (Dálnice bratrství a jednoty ). But beside this road, the only old (before 1970s) wide road I know of was the road Kranj - Medvode (halfway old road to Ljubljana (now R211)), and that's just 10 km. Perhaps there were some more, but not many for sure.


----------



## X236K

D1 near Ostrava U/C:


----------



## X236K

Verso said:


> Ok, but already this road is wide for Slovenian standards (excluding motorways and expressways):
> 
> Although even our 2-lane "expressways" without emergency lanes are narrower, like the H1 Ljubljana - Zagreb:


There are even wider roads in Czechia, I/58 near Ostrava:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wow, Dutch main roads are often only 2,75m wide per lane. A truck can just fit between the road markings hno:


----------



## Jeroen669

German kraftfahrstrassen are sometimes even wider than on the pictures posted above. E.g. the B9 between Kleve and Nijmegen. I just love to drive them.


----------



## Verso

Wow, that's Russian-style width, just more neat. 

Sometimes you see such wide roads in Switzerland, and then speed limit 80 km/h. :lol:


----------



## Junkie

Hello, I would like to ask something. Soon I'm traveling across Czech Republic. So I want to know what are road conditions between Jihlava and Austrian border? As I know there is no highway in this section? Thanks


----------



## Mateusz

It's road I/38, I suppose it's condition is ok, even tough I was there last time in 2001


----------



## vlker

Yes. I/38 is quite good. There are several bypasses to be done (last missing part of Jihlava bypass, bypass of Morabské Budějovice and Znojmo), but they are actually in construction. But if you´re planning to go from Wien/Nieder Osterreich via Prague, I will recommend you to go through Mikulov and Brno. In Austria the road go through lot of villages, but it is wide and smooth. And from Mikulov you´ve got luxury first class road to Pohořelice and then whole the way by motorway (R52 then D1)


----------



## Mateusz

And A5 is under construction on Austrian side


----------



## Junkie

vlker said:


> Yes. I/38 is quite good. There are several bypasses to be done (last missing part of Jihlava bypass, bypass of Morabské Budějovice and Znojmo), but they are actually in construction. But if you´re planning to go from Wien/Nieder Osterreich via Prague, I will recommend you to go through Mikulov and Brno. In Austria the road go through lot of villages, but it is wide and smooth. And from Mikulov you´ve got luxury first class road to Pohořelice and then whole the way by motorway (R52 then D1)


I think that understand. But from Brno to Austrian border via Mikulov theres no highway right? And do You think that this section is faster from Praha to Vienna via Mikulov than via Jihlava?. Many thanks


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ofcourse there's a highway. But there's not expressway or motorway, except for Pohorelice - Brno, where there is an expressway.


----------



## Junkie

So do You think that this way is faster to Vienna than via Znojmo? (as i asked before)


----------



## vlker

Junkie said:


> So do You think that this way is faster to Vienna than via Znojmo? (as i asked before)


In my opinion its faster using R52 and D1 through Drasenhofen, Mikulov and Brno than across Znojmo and Jihlava.


----------



## Junkie

vlker said:


> In my opinion its faster using R52 and D1 through Drasenhofen, Mikulov and Brno than across Znojmo and Jihlava.


Тhx allot I'll pass this relation and share it!


----------



## X236K

*Prague, Outer ring update*

Updates by Karel Smejkal (published through ceskedalnice.cz). See the whole album here.


----------



## Mateusz

Can't see the pics hno:


----------



## X236K

MateoW said:


> Can't see the pics hno:


Strange, I can... the link is OK. If you cannot see it, go directly to the web album here, it's really worth seeing!


----------



## H123Laci

^^ wow. he is really tall! :nuts: 
and it looks like he wears a cassock. is he a priest? :lol:
(P7272485.JPG)


----------



## kokpit

X236K said:


> Strange, I can... the link is OK. If you cannot see it, go directly to the web album here, it's really worth seeing!


That web server (ttnz.cz) doesn't allow to link pics directly, so you have to upload them to e.g. imageshack.us instead...


----------



## kokpit

So, updates of Prague outer ring u/c (it's southern part), it will be quite cool Expressway with some bridges and tunnels. Probably the most photogenic is more than 2 kms long flyover bridge crossing Vltava and Berounka river valley with two tunnels (1.9 & 1.7 km) on its margins.
another interesting bridge - Lochkovský, 460 m, 65 m above ground, 2nd temporary pillar nearing completion







.








Komořany








Crossing with R4 Expressway








Vltava-Berounka flyover bridge







.







.







.







.








videos available here http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/video/cd-r1-vizual-jih.htm


----------



## Mateusz

What is the cost of of this stretch of R1 per kilmotre ?


----------



## H123Laci

^^ but I have the solution: we need no 100% green tax. 50% is enough.

so, here is the suggestion:

1. we DEcrease the fuel tax from 100% to 50%

2. we INcrease "fossil tax" from 0% to 50%

now we've reached the equality.

3. we put another 50% ROAD tax to the gasoline (so we reach the present 100%)

and voile, we have enormous income in the ROAD budget without tolls!

Guys, I need your support.
you should spread the "H123Laci for ppresident!" leaflet... :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Who are you reacting to 

Frankly, I think gasoline taxes are way high enough in Europe, they're the most taxed products available (together with cigarettes). The problem is, the government always finds another way to rip off car owners even more. 

Think about what percentage of those taxes actually goes to roads or the environment.


----------



## Timon91

^^What percentage of the gas price is actually tax in Europe? and in the USA?
In the USA and Canada gas is a big issue now. I'm currently in Grand Forks, British Colombia, a small town just 'accross the line'. People over here go to the US to get gasoline. The funny thing is is that the gasoline they get there comes from Alberta, Canada. The same counts for wooden logs, natural gas and potatoes. It is more expensive in the country it comes from. Weird.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm not sure about other countries in Europe, but in the Netherlands, it's about 65/70% of the gas price.


----------



## H123Laci

Chriszwolle said:


> Who are you reacting to


to myself. 
read previous posts. it was a series about fueltax... 



> Frankly, I think gasoline taxes are way high enough in Europe, they're the most taxed products available (together with cigarettes). The problem is, the government always finds another way to rip off car owners even more.


exactly.



> Think about what percentage of those taxes actually goes to roads or the environment.


stating that the fuel tax is "enviromental tax" is a fucking bullshit.
what kind of harm is repaired from this tax? this is only a fucking ripoff...
(or show me a detailed bill about the repairs...)

Driving in a jammed downtonw is really harmful to it, I agree that there is needed a local taxating (e.g. entry fee or parking fee)
but what kind of harm causes the driving in the open country??? 



> I'm not sure about other countries in Europe, but in the Netherlands, it's about 65/70% of the gas price.


yeah. and an important thing:

*when the 70% of the gas price is tax it DOES NOT mean the tax is 70%!!!
it means the tax is 233% * (of the net gas price)!!! (=100/(100-70)-100)

Man, think about it! 233%!!!
what kind of fucking ripoff is this??? :bash::bash::bash:

(and I haven't mentioned the other motorist ripoffs yet...)

so I always became angry when someone says that the motorist are subsidied... hno:


----------



## HiRazor

there's also a bright side of it: high petrol taxes make the european industry and transportation more fuel efficient and henceforth less vulnerable to oil shocks like the one we're witnessing today. it's definitely less of the shock if the crude oil price doubles when it only makes like 30 % of the price of gasoline.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ yeah, I have heard this argument...

the problem is, that between 2 shocks it restrains the economy and causes competitive disadvantage...

(and there is only FUEL TAX, there is no FOSSIL TAX, so this way you can only "protect" the road transportation industry. 
the other industries (rail, water, air transport, energy, heavy industries and agriculture) are not "protected"... ) 


besides of this the europian transportation is not fuel efficient:
the rail percentage in freight transport is extremely low compared to the USA...

and the solution is not subsiding the rail, that is only increasing the competitive disadvantage of the economy...

to make the rail competitive recquires the creation of the Europian Railways Co. which manages the full europian network...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem is European freight distances are much shorter than in the United States, making rail freight less efficient.


----------



## X236K

*I/57 upgrade*

I'm not sure if anybody have noticed that I/57 is being upgraded to S 22,5/80 between Valašské Meziříčí and Vsetín. The construction is divided into several stages (see details here), one from Bystřička - Semetín is U/C now.










details:

















I've found this road quite strange, since the planned cathegories varies:
Valašské Meziříčí bypass part 1: *R 22,5,* 4 km
Valašské Meziříčí bypass part 2: *S 11,5,* 4,3 km
Podlesí - Bystřička: *S 11,5,* 4,4 km
Bystřička - Semetín part 1 (U/C): *S 22,5/80,* 2,64 km.
Bystřička - Semetín part 2: *S 22,5/80,* 6,9 km
then continues by existing Vsetín bypass (S 11,5...?)


----------



## geogregor

Does anyone have any update about bridge construction over Olza river on D1?
Right on Polish border.
Pictures would be the best


----------



## X236K

There will be two more important parts of road 11 U/C very soon. For detailed information follow the links (opens PDF file).

1. "Rudna extension" in Ostrava, length 6,6 km, construction 02/2009 - 03/2012










2. S11 between Opava and Ostrava, length 9,7 km, construction 10/2008 - 03/2012


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Can someone explain me the prefixes? I see I/xx or Sxx or Rxx or Dxx, I know what the last two are, but I'm not sure about the others. Do those I/xx numbers mean some kind of classification? (like class I, class II etc.)


----------



## ABRob

Chriszwolle said:


> Can someone explain me the prefixes? I see I/xx or Sxx or Rxx or Dxx, I know what the last two are, but I'm not sure about the others. Do those I/xx numbers mean some kind of classification? (like class I, class II etc.)


As far as I know "S" means "Silnice", which is a normal, national road, and I/xx means class I Silnice, II/xxx means class II Silnice and III/xxx means class III Silnice...


----------



## Qwert

Chriszwolle said:


> Can someone explain me the prefixes? I see I/xx or Sxx or Rxx or Dxx, I know what the last two are, but I'm not sure about the others. Do those I/xx numbers mean some kind of classification? (like class I, class II etc.)


R means expressways, D means motorway, S means road (silnice), but AFAIK "S" is not used in names of roads only in parameters of roads (e.g. S 11,5/80). You can say D1 or R50, but something like S11 I see for the first time in the last post by X236K in this thread. Roads or "silnice" are being named simply with numbers, for example road 11. More usual form is, however, I/11 where "I" means it's first class road as ABRob said. That "I" is actually useless there since you know it's first class road from the number of digits - first class roads have one or two digits numbers, but it looks better.


----------



## vlker

ABRob is right. I/??, II/?? and III/?? (eg. I/11, ... III/15269) means road cathegory and number - like D1 or R35. S?? (S4 to S22,5) means technical specification of road quality and width and S means "Silnice"="road". Look at Highway standarts thread. Another diference between catheogories is in financing the new roads and in mainteance. D, R and I class roads are maintained and financed by ministry of transportation and Highway and roads directory (ŘSD http://www.rsd.cz/), II and III class is financed and maintained by districts (kraj - eg. Jihomoravský kraj = Southmoravian district)


----------



## Qwert

X236K said:


> There will be two more important parts of road 11 U/C very soon. For detailed information follow the links (opens PDF file).


I would rather see some upgrade of I/11 between Český Těšín and Mosty u Jablunkova.


----------



## Junkie

I was driving the A1 route between Brno and Prague. This section is very bad, I notice that this section is not classical asphalt, and when you drive your car is moving up and down cause of the space between the blocks.


----------



## X236K

Qwert said:


> I would rather see some upgrade of I/11 between Český Těšín and Mosty u Jablunkova.


Believe me that this stretch is much more critical. A friend of mine died over there year ago. Anyway, there is a plan to upgrade the 11 between CT and Mosty, see the link.



Junkie said:


> I was driving the A1 route between Brno and Prague. This section is very bad, I notice that this section is not classical asphalt, and when you drive your car is moving up and down cause of the space between the blocks.


There's a solution that I apply on D1: simply speed up to 160 kmph and you'll fly over the spaces!


----------



## Qwert

X236K said:


> Believe me that this stretch is much more critical. A friend of mine died over there year ago. Anyway, there is a plan to upgrade the 11 between CT and Mosty, see the link


I believe you. Is this stretch already U/C or still only planned?


----------



## X236K

Qwert said:


> I believe you. Is this stretch already U/C or still only planned?


Part 1 to be be started next February, part 2 this October.


----------



## Timon91

D1 is an relatively old motorway. The D8 is a good example of how a concrete road should look like


----------



## X236K

Map of planned Frydek-Mistek bypass (by www.rsd.cz). They say construction may start next autumn... I doubt!


----------



## Timon91

Is that just route 48 or is it D48?


----------



## PLH

^^ R48


----------



## Timon91

:doh: I should have known, I've crossed the Polish-Czech border near that road, and I've driven on it for a very short time.


----------



## X236K

Highway (D) plate would be red.


----------



## PLH

^^ As to the markings - is Cesky Tesin's bypass already R or not?


----------



## X236K

^^ No, it is not and will never be. "R" is terminated just before the city.


----------



## vlker

X236K said:


> The only solution for D1 is:
> 
> 1) build R35
> 2) CLOSE
> 3) dig it all out
> 4) extend to 2x3 and repave


Working on D1 is quite clear: 
In 2012 - 2016 there will be widening of D1 to 2x3 between Kývalka and Holubice (bypass of Brno) including rebuilding of crossing with D2 and R52. There is a situation of rebulding http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/D1_D2_R52_plan.pdf

Widening of the rest of highway (Mirošovice - Kývalka) is in pilot project phase. My friend from Valbek (highway projection company) told me, that they are working on some studies about widening of D1. But it will probably be under construction after completing R35. So maybe 2016 and later.


----------



## Mateusz

It would be good to extend R56 to D1 in Ostrava, it would give nice bypass to this city


----------



## vlker

Mateusz said:


> It would be good to extend R56 to D1 in Ostrava, it would give nice bypass to this city


Actually there is such a project like this, and some stretches are u/c. But it will not be an ordinary expressway, but urban expressway. 

There are some pdf from highway directoriate.
http://www.rsd.cz/catalog/Stavime-pro-vas/Prehled-staveb/pdf028/$file/s56-ostrava-mistecka.pdf

The feeder to D1 from this stretch is in construction and will be soon opened, and after these project there will be full 2x2 urban expressway from R56 to D1


----------



## X236K

Mateusz said:


> It would be good to extend R56 to D1 in Ostrava, it would give nice bypass to this city


It's U/C now. I've already posted a map, try to browse the thread..


----------



## Mateusz

You mean this inner extension in centre ?


----------



## X236K

Mateusz said:


> You mean this inner extension in centre ?


I mean this extension!


----------



## enschede-er

E-48 Praha to karlovy vary UC?


----------



## X236K

enschede-er said:


> E-48 Praha to karlovy vary UC?


R6? Partialy... some 27 km is U/C.


----------



## vlker

Some photos from construction of R35 and interchange with I/37 near Hradec Králové


----------



## mapman:cz

*Word "dálnice" celebrates 70 years of existence*

Today, the czech expression for motorway - "dálnice" - celebrates 70 years since it first officialy appeared.

On 15th November 1938 director of Velitelství výstavby dálkových silnic (Command for construction of long-distance roads) send a letter to Ministry of National Defence with a proposal of setting up a new word for these long-distance roads called Autobahn in Germany. Author of this expression is Karel Chmel, employee of the Command.

The word "dálnice" is said to be an abbreviation from the expression "dálková silnice", which means "long-distance road" in English or "Fern-Strasse" in German. It represents a road which is supposed to enable fast long-distance road connections, to connect various regions of country by a comfort road.

Despite of that fact and the fact that the construction of motorways in Czechoslovakia begun really in 1938, our first section of modern motorway was opened to traffic in 1971, 4 years after 1967, when the constuction of motorways in Czechoslovakia was offiacialy restored.

So cheers to dálnice! 70 years!  :cheers:


----------



## mapman:cz

One recent photo of Prague Outer Ring Road construction site south of Prague near Zbraslav, 9 cranes in a row working on the cca 2,4 km long viaduct, crosssing the rivers of Vltava and Berounka, national road 4, two streets and two railway corridors (photo made by kasme):


----------



## HiRazor

My two cents on the literral meaning of the word *dálnice*: imho the most fitting translation into english is *farway*.


----------



## vlker

*D1 (D47) Lipník - Bělotín opened*

Today the most important part of motorway in Northern Moravia was opened. The brand new stretch of D1 is in 2x3 profile D34/120 and lenght is 15,4 km. From the west is connected with expressway R35 to Olomouc (and Brno - Praha) and and in the east there is interchange with R48 towards Český Těšín-Ciezsyn(Poland) and Polish expressway S1. In 2009 there will be opened the rest of missing parts and Ostrava will be fully connected to highway net. 

There is an ortofoto map of the stretch


----------



## vlker

There is situation of future D1/R35 interchange (MÚK Lipník) http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/MUK_Lipnik_plan.pdf

Now it is a free ride from D1 to R35, but (according to ceskedalnice.cz) there will be built an interchange till 2012. But in my opinion, it will be further.


----------



## SeanT

What is the situation near the german border -Teplice, is the motorway finished yet? I haven´t been there since 2005.


----------



## vlker

SeanT said:


> What is the situation near the german border -Teplice, is the motorway finished yet? I haven´t been there since 2005.


D8 Praha - Lovosice and Ústí nad Labem - german borders - Dresden is in usage. Final stretch between Lovosice and Ústí is u/c and supposed opening is end of 2010


----------



## Timon91

Is the motorway between Nürnberg and Plzen already finished?


----------



## vlker

Timon91 said:


> Is the motorway between Nürnberg and Plzen already finished?


I think there is one stretch missing - Amberg - Pfreimd on german A6. But maybe I am wrong and germans opened it already.


----------



## mapman:cz

vlker said:


> I think there is one stretch missing - Amberg - Pfreimd on german A6. But maybe I am wrong and germans opened it already.


A6 is already fully completed, from September on...


----------



## Verso

It opened a couple of months ago.


----------



## Stratocaster

Timon91 said:


> Is the motorway between Nürnberg and Plzen already finished?


Yes, about a month ago. 
edit: You folks are right, two months, time goes very fast


----------



## Timon91

I hadn't picked that up yet. Good news! Google Maps hasn't updated it yet, but I guess that that will happen in the next few years


----------



## Verso

We discussed it in the German thread, Timon. I asked why there was only "Pilsen" on signs, and not "Plzeň" too.


----------



## Timon91

I don't remember every post of you, Verso


----------



## Verso

:no:


----------



## Timon91

Well, my memory isn't well enough to remember your 7716 posts


----------



## PLH

Does anyone have pics form D1 U/C Bohumin - Vernovice(polish border) ?


----------



## Mateusz

It must be u/c, did you checked out ceskedalnice.cz ?


----------



## PLH

I know it's U/C and I checked on ceskedalnice


----------



## geogregor

PLH said:


> I know it's U/C and I checked on ceskedalnice


I asked guys on Czech forum and they posted link to some local news chanel from Bohumin or something like that.
There were some shots of construction but quite poor.
I really want to see how is construction of the bridge across Olza river going.


----------



## mapman:cz

Pictures of the brand new D1 stretch:


























































New beginning of R48:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/d1f1/usek_5/081125/slides/311.JPG

As a non Czech, I can only make something with "direction Ostrava" of it. 

http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/d1f1/usek_5/081125/slides/302.JPG

What does this subsign mean?


----------



## pijanec

HiRazor said:


> These limits are heavily enforced as each highway tunnel in Czech republic has ANPR cameras to measure the average speed of passing vehicles.


Is this for real or are that just rumours?


----------



## mapman:cz

pijanec said:


> Is this for real or are that just rumours?


It's based on reality, but those measeruments are used mostly for statistics and only sometimes to penalize drivers for speeding, but you'll never know when it happens...


----------



## X236K

mapman:cz said:


> It's based on reality, but those measeruments are used mostly for statistics and only sometimes to penalize drivers for speeding, but you'll never know when it happens...


Have you ever heard about anyone who had been fined based on those records?


----------



## mapman:cz

geogregor said:


> I hope it is only proposal.
> For polish cities like Jastrzebie (where I'm from), Wodzislaw or even Zory and Rybnik, Ostrava is going to be the closest big city (well, kind of). I predict big traffic. Nearest Ikea for example is in Ostrava, there is good nightlife, it might be also alternative airport for Katowice (for people from towns mentioned above) etc. More people might also in future work across the border. If motorway is tolled people will try to avoid it which will pack local roads with traffic.
> I think EU i funding this road exactly to help bridge regions from both side of the border. Polish part gets funding from "unity fund" if I'm not wrong.


First fact, D47 was not co-financed by EU (R48 was and is)...

Secondly, Polish A1 would be subject to fee as well.

What these regions need is a bunch of good local connections between those cities. For example, between Karviná and Jastrzebie. The road form Wodzislav to Bohumín is already well upgraded at the border...

Or, people that are using D1 frequently should buy a one year sticker (which is now cca 40 €) and don't need to worry in whole Ostrava Region. Just try to count how many trips any Ostrava guy needs to travel on A1 between Gliwice and border just to make it 40 €. It's not so much I think if I count 2-3 € for one trip on this relatively short section. 

I understand your opinion, but it has so many consequences... People are already very angry that the R56 is going to be tollable next year, but they will get used to it in some time. I think it's only a matter of preferences....


----------



## mapman:cz

X236K said:


> Have you ever heard about anyone who had been fined based on those records?


Hm, well in Prague tunnels yes, some of my friends were fined for that, but in Valík, for example, I don't have any experience... But unofficial info from RSD says it's really happening...


----------



## X236K

By the way, when talking about speeding... any news regarding the 160 kmph speed limit proposal?


----------



## mapman:cz

X236K said:


> By the way, when talking about speeding... any news regarding the 160 kmph speed limit proposal?


It is still being considered as one of those proposed changes in Road Traffic Act, but there will be some conditions, whereas the main of them is signing 160 limit with dynamic matrix signs, not permanently on any stretch at all...


----------



## X236K

Yeah, dynamig signing should be a basic condition, I would not be happy to see people driving 160 - 170 kmph in today's weather!

What about the discussion about transfering some Rs to Ds?


----------



## Mateusz

I don't know wether it's worth to bring this limit to 160 km/h... I would stick with 130 km/h...


----------



## Timon91

Yeah, they'll drive 160 km/h anyway :lol:


----------



## Mateusz

Then they will have excuses to drive 200 km/h


----------



## geogregor

mapman:cz said:


> First fact, D47 was not co-financed by EU (R48 was and is)...


I didn't know that. Why? Didn't you apply for grant from EU?



> Secondly, Polish A1 would be subject to fee as well.


Well A4 between Wroclaw and Gliwice should be tolled too. It is in service over 8 years now and they still can't choose operator for the tolls.
So, I wouldn't be so worry about toll on the A1 
I think that we will have EU wide satellite toll system sooner than tolls on the A1



> What these regions need is a bunch of good local connections between those cities. For example, between Karviná and Jastrzebie. The road form Wodzislav to Bohumín is already well upgraded at the border...


But also good network of local expressways and motorways. I think there is good example on French-Belgian border around Lille. Motorways there are free, even if French system is usually tolled.




> Or, people that are using D1 frequently should buy a one year sticker (which is now cca 40 €) and don't need to worry in whole Ostrava Region. Just try to count how many trips any Ostrava guy needs to travel on A1 between Gliwice and border just to make it 40 €. It's not so much I think if I count 2-3 € for one trip on this relatively short section.


Well who knows what toll will be there? But true is, that for anyone working across the border or just doing a lot of trips (shopping etc) annual pass is good solution.



> I understand your opinion, but it has so many consequences... People are already very angry that the R56 is going to be tollable next year, but they will get used to it in some time. I think it's only a matter of preferences....


Well, I think it is mistake. In most countries interurban travel is toll free. Just to encourage people to use expressways rather than clog residential streets. In Czech republic annual sticker is quite cheap and I guess almost everyone have it, but nonetheless I think in principle local expressways should be toll free. 
For the same reason A1 should be toll free at least on southern half because it will be major connection for Jastrzebie-Zory-Wodzislaw-Rybnik region. Especially because pay as you drive systems are much more expensive than stickers in longer terms.
Toll free A1-D47 connection would encourage more cross border trips, businesses and so on, in general more regional cooperation.


----------



## mapman:cz

Timon91 said:


> Yeah, they'll drive 160 km/h anyway :lol:





Mateusz said:


> Then they will have excuses to drive 200 km/h


Hm, you have a point somehow, but with the condition of dynamic signage there is an opportunity to enhance these stretches with section speed control.


----------



## mapman:cz

geogregor said:


> I didn't know that. Why? Didn't you apply for grant from EU?


EU thinks that D47 is a parallel project to R48 and they want to fund only one of them. So R48 is cofinanced very well, D47 was not.



> I think that we will have EU wide satellite toll system sooner than tolls on the A1


You still think it will become a reality ?? )) I think that satellite toll system is good, but esp. for trucks. As an owner of one year sticker I really appreciate buying it once and then not to carry about how much I travel on motorways. In case of sattelite system a combination of an annual year-pass for regular users and distance-based collecting system for occasional travelers would be a good solution for personal cars...





> Well, I think it is mistake. In most countries interurban travel is toll free. Just to encourage people to use expressways rather than clog residential streets. In Czech republic annual sticker is quite cheap and I guess almost everyone have it, but nonetheless I think in principle local expressways should be toll free.
> For the same reason A1 should be toll free at least on southern half because it will be major connection for Jastrzebie-Zory-Wodzislaw-Rybnik region. Especially because pay as you drive systems are much more expensive than stickers in longer terms.
> Toll free A1-D47 connection would encourage more cross border trips, businesses and so on, in general more regional cooperation.


Hm, I am a fan of toll on all motorways, just to make people aware, that they are using some high quality network, for which they pay. Urban sections for free, OK, but there can be hardly any definition what is still urban and what is not. In Austria also urban sections of motorways in Wien are tolled, I think that it's good, because it somehow could encourage people not to use their car that much in favor of public transport instead...


----------



## Stratocaster

R48 is "E"uropean E462, D1 on that stretch is not (yet) any "E". They would surely both get money if it was.


----------



## geogregor

mapman:cz said:


> You still think it will become a reality ?? ))


I didn't say that 



> Hm, I am a fan of toll on all motorways, just to make people aware, that they are using some high quality network, for which they pay.


But don't you pay road tax in the price of fuel? To make people aware this tax should be stated on receipts when you pay for fuel 



> Urban sections for free, OK, but there can be hardly any definition what is still urban and what is not. In Austria also urban sections of motorways in Wien are tolled, I think that it's good, because it somehow could encourage people not to use their car that much in favor of public transport instead...


I'm not sure if it works. Urban motorways often connect outskirts of cities, industrial estates, big shops etc. People who drive there don't just commute to city center. For them PT is not always alternative. But they might try to avoid toll by driving on surface streets especially if most of them are locals and know the area. If A1 and D47 are tolled locals (including local companies) from Jastrzebie or Wodzislaw will use old roads to avoid tolls. It is danger and big traffic will also anger people living there. So far they have high hopes that traffic will move to motorways and they'll be able to live normally some day.
I don't want to be the one who tells them they are wrong 

By the way, do you live anywhere close to Ostrava?


----------



## mapman:cz

geogregor said:


> But don't you pay road tax in the price of fuel? To make people aware this tax should be stated on receipts when you pay for fuel


I pay consumer tax in the price of fuel, road tax here is payed only for company's (or other enterprise owners') vehicles.  
With this kind of taxation there is a problem, that you can't tax foreign users of motorways that way and also, you can't avoid it, you pay for every consumpted liter of gasoline even if you don't use state roads.

On the other side, motorways are quite a different road system which requires better maintanance, limited access and different kind of driving behaviour. Do you get my point?



geogregor said:


> By the way, do you live anywhere close to Ostrava?


I don't. I live in one of many Prague's suburbs and on my crappy :nuts: car I have a sticker. So I know what it means to need a sticker just for only 4 kms (and I should say I don't use it daily). I need it to get to closest P+R location which may I use to travel to the city centre and it is about 6 kms from my home  I do not travel very much on other tolled motorways but let's say once a month in average I travel on other tolled sections too. And I don't bother, I am OK with my one year sticker for that price.

When talking about Prague, the Outer Ring (R1, Prazsky okruh) is still sticker-free and it's fine, but I think that also the Outer Ring could be tolled in future, because there will be also a complete City Ring (Mestsky okruh) and enhanced city-radial-road system for the inner city traffic. And another fact about Prague is that there are only a few cars without a sticker so IMO it would be OK. The case of D1 in Ostrava is something comparable.

But I know there are still people that don't have sticker and you need to encourage them to use motorway in cities too. Therefore Prague and Brno bypasses are sticker-free and Ostrava part of D1 (Rudna - Vrbice) will be too. Other sections are outside the city so I think that's the reason why they plan a toll there. Even if it is in one metropolitan area...


----------



## mapman:cz

X236K said:


> What about the discussion about transfering some Rs to Ds?


It is a long-term run :nuts: But there are some tendencies that enable that. All new R stretches will have SOS system, own maintenance and other motorway-standard facilities. I think it is only a matter of time to at least change the expressway sign to motorway sign, but a change in law is needed for that. And we need a good proposal for that to pass through our legislatives  Then we can transfer almost all R to D with some exemptions like R46, R63 or R35 near Liberec (which is narrow and curvy and fits for 110 kph better).

BTW Do you also think we should distinguish motorways and expressways more then now? (Now its almost the same for drivers, in future it should be used for both 2-lane and 4-lane roads in connection 110 kph limit and limited access when it fits for that stretch, even if it is for example 4 kms long).


----------



## geogregor

How much you have to pay annual sticker, for ordinary car to drive on Czech motorways?

Ireland just changed most of theirs expressways to motorways. So, it can be done. In Ireland they probably used expressway status to lessen local objections during road planning but design was virtually the same like motorway.
They used to call it: High Quality Dual Carriageway.
Are Czech R's and D's the same? I mean road geometry, designed speed etc.


----------



## mapman:cz

geogregor said:


> How much you have to pay annual sticker, for ordinary car to drive on Czech motorways?


Now it is 1000 CZK per year, that is around 40 €.



geogregor said:


> Ireland just changed most of theirs expressways to motorways. So, it can be done. In Ireland they probably used expressway status to lessen local objections during road planning but design was virtually the same like motorway.
> They used to call it: High Quality Dual Carriageway.
> Are Czech R's and D's the same? I mean road geometry, designed speed etc.


The new design of expressways is pretty much motorway-like, but the old one was not. Some stretches are built narrower and with sharper curves. But some of them are bulit quite enough to make them motorways. R52 and R56 are totally motorway like regarding design width and speed. R10 and R4 are suitable for motorway as well but there are some missing facilities to make it motorway (SOS, maintanance, existing bus stops etc.).


----------



## Qwert

auto_bahner said:


> I have no idea. I grew up already in the Czech Republic, but I asked in our czech forum and I hope I'll have an answer ASAP


According to the book:



> Transition from yellow to white horizontal traffic signs. When it
> turned out that both our standards and European standards
> allow white road markings for motorways as well, the foreign
> purchase of yellow paint was abandoned.


There is no date when it happened, but this text is surrounded by pictures from the first half of 1970's.


----------



## X236K

Frankly speaking, this is the first time I hear about using yellow color in Czech...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably before the Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals in 1968.


----------



## Verso

Great book! I thought the first motorway was between Brno and Jihlava.

But I don't understand sth: construction of motorways started already in 1939, but the first section was opened only in 1971? And why does by the first expressway section say "rok 1972", but "datum zprovozňení 1962"? (page 86 in the book)


----------



## Qwert

X236K said:


> Frankly speaking, this is the first time I hear about using yellow color in Czech...


I guess there were only few such sections. At home I have old "Autoatlas ČSSR" from 1975. It's in quite bad shape , but on its top page yellow markings are visible (sorry for quality):










BTW, another interesting fact:

At the beginning of July 1971 the Prague–
Mirošovice section is ready to be put into
operation. For motorways yellow road surface
markings were reserved. It was not equipped
with a centre guardrail since the centre barrier
line was considered at that time to be sufficient
security against driving into opposing
traffic. *The traffic regulations did not contain
speed limits outside of municipalities.* For that
reason drivers of fast cars could make maximum
use of vehicle speeds with impunity.


----------



## Mateusz

During the commie times in Poland there was no speed limit outside towns too...


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Great book! I thought the first motorway was between Brno and Jihlava.
> 
> But I don't understand sth: construction of motorways started already in 1939, but the first section was opened only in 1971? And why does by the first expressway section say "rok 1972", but "datum zprovozňení 1962"? (page 86 in the book)


1962 a dual carriageway was opened, but the signage for "motorroad" appeared long after that, but I don't know when  The first real motorway was D1 in 1971, term "rychlostní silnice" was first used in early 1990's.


----------



## mapman:cz

That yellow markings were chosen to distinguish the motorway from other roads, but as stated before, it wasn't necessary, so white color was preffered. The change happened already in early 1970's. AFAIK the only stretch marked with yellow color was the first Praha - Mirošovice stretch.


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> The first real motorway was D1 in 1971


So they were building it for 32 years?


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> So they were building it for 32 years?


In the sense of time period yes, but if we take the real construction works, then no:

The construction of D1 started in 1939 and was stopped in 1941 with some bridges in advanced construction phase. Then the construction was restarted in 1947-1950, some bridges were completed, but the progress was very slow and then the construction was stopped in 1950, because commies chosen to build more schools and commieblocks etc...


----------



## auto_bahner

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably before the Vienna Convention on Road Signs and Signals in 1968.


Hm, but it's interesting that just Austria used yellow markings until the middle of 90's  Some countries (in Europe), e.g. Norway, use yellow markings till now. On the other hand, some countries (Slovenia, Croatia) started to use white markings with the beginning of 90's.


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> In the sense of time period yes, but if we take the real construction works, then no:
> 
> The construction of D1 started in 1939 and was stopped in 1941 with some bridges in advanced construction phase. Then the construction was restarted in 1947-1950, some bridges were completed, but the progress was very slow and then the construction was stopped in 1950, because commies chosen to build more schools and commieblocks etc...


I see; thanks for this question-answering post.


----------



## Verso

auto_bahner said:


> On the other hand, some countries (Slovenia, Croatia) started to use white markings with the beginning of 90's.


Beginning of 2000s.


----------



## auto_bahner

mapman:cz said:


> In the sense of time period yes, but if we take the real construction works, then no:
> 
> The construction of D1 started in 1939 and was stopped in 1941 with some bridges in advanced construction phase. Then the construction was restarted in 1947-1950, some bridges were completed, but the progress was very slow and then the construction was stopped in 1950, because commies chosen to build more schools and commieblocks etc...


I saw a document about a construction of motorways today and there were mentioned two main facts.

Firstly, the commies forgot "to include" the construction of the motorwary into the five-year plan in effect, but it's not simple as it looks. After the war, the commies didn't expect so massive growth of the individual automobile conveyance and secondly the main role was intended for trains. Cars should have played only the second, insignificant role.


----------



## auto_bahner

Verso said:


> Beginning of 2000s.


Really? The time is running so fast...


----------



## Verso

auto_bahner said:


> Really? The time is running so fast...


Slowly in your case.


----------



## H123Laci

btw, motorway history:

why is the prague beltway in a very initial stage?

according to the "70 years" book the its first section (slivenec-trebonice, 6.9km) was opened in 1983.

*since then (26 years) it was extended with 9km in 4 stages...*

why is that extremely low tempo?

Praha is in a very centralised position (maybe more like budapest) I assume that there is a significant transit traffic...


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> why is the prague beltway in a very initial stage?
> 
> Praha is in a very centralised position (maybe more like budapest) I assume that there is a significant transit traffic...


Hm, tough question 

The concept of Prague road system is based on 2 ring roads (Prazsky okruh and Mestsky okruh) and 7 radial roads connecting them (so called ZAKOS - zakladni komunikacni system). In 70's and 80's the system was even more complicated containing 3 ring roads (in NW two in one corridor) and 10 radial roads. This plan was financed by Prague municipality, not by national budget. This changed in late 90's when the construction, financing and maintenance of R1 was transffered to the state (namely Road a Motorway Directorate).

Today the transit traffic uses mostly parts of this system. Stretches of ZAKOS were built according to *actual needs* and especially according to its *difficulty*. So the most difficult parts with Vltava bridges were postponed for some time and the inner ring (Mestsky okruh) was used for transit traffic (Barrandov bridge, Jižní spojka), despite the fact that MO is intended esp. for inner-city traffic.

After 1989 there was a rapid growth in traffic volumes and the construction potential went very fast behind the real needs. So now we are completing stretches that were needed let's say a decade ago.

Now we face another problem, the outer ring road R1 in its southern part is designed in 2x2 configuration and everybody knows that it is insufficient, but with those tunnels and bridges it would be very very hard to change the design it in final preparation stages without postponing the construction by several years with much higher costs. Likely, the northern part will be built in 2x3 configuration to satisfy the future needs.


----------



## Qwert

H123Laci said:


> btw, motorway history:
> 
> why is the prague beltway in a very initial stage?
> 
> according to the "70 years" book the its first section (slivenec-trebonice, 6.9km) was opened in 1983.
> 
> *since then (26 years) it was extended with 9km in 4 stages...*
> 
> why is that extremely low tempo?
> 
> Praha is in a very centralised position (maybe more like budapest) I assume that there is a significant transit traffic...


Prague has central position within Bohemia, but not within whole Czech Republic. And the reason why the outer ring is progressing so slowly may be the fact Prague has more rugged topography than Budapest.:dunno:


----------



## H123Laci

mapman:cz said:


> The concept of Prague road system is based on 2 ring roads (Prazsky okruh and Mestsky okruh) and 7 radial roads connecting them (so called ZAKOS - zakladni komunikacni system).


I've counted 9 radials... 
(oops: two of them dont reach the MO...)



> This plan was financed by Prague municipality, not by national budget. This changed in late 90's when the construction, financing and maintenance of R1 was transffered to the state (namely Road a Motorway Directorate).


wow. thats ridiculous...
its very unfair to finance a motorway ring (which is the hub of the national network) by a city... :bash:
(maybe this was the main cause of the delay...)



> After 1989 there was a rapid growth in traffic volumes and the construction potential went very fast behind the real needs.
> So now we are completing stretches that were needed let's say a decade ago.


I dont think that the "construction potential" was a problem: you have built quite huge amount of motorways in the meantime... 

We are "in the same shoe": we've built many new motorway sections in the last decade (many unimportant ones) and we were continuously postponing the M0...

fortunately the new eastern sector of M0 is ready and we have the 70% of the full ring... :cheers:
(but "that were needed let's say a decade ago"...)




> Now we face another problem, the outer ring road R1 in its southern part is designed in 2x2 configuration and everybody knows that it is insufficient, but with those tunnels and bridges it would be very very hard to change the design it in final preparation stages without postponing the construction by several years with much higher costs. Likely, the northern part will be built in 2x3 configuration to satisfy the future needs.


wow. thats sux...
furtunately we've built the eastern sector to be upgradable to 2x3 easily, and we start the widening of the southern sector this year to 2x3 by building the second half profile...


----------



## gramercy

but comparatively, it wouldnt be that expensive


----------



## H123Laci

X236K said:


> ^^ That's D1... money are being spent on the other places


between Brno and CZ/SK border? 
according to google its D2... 

you spent it wrong...
we repaved the (used to be) similar M7 in 2000 and it was a right decision...

It has no sence to build motorways for (relatively) low traffic, while the most significant motorway with heavy traffic is in unacceptable condition...


----------



## Qwert

D1 and D2 are very old motorways. In this case simple repaving won't help for long time as the roadbed is already pretty much damaged. But, it should be done anyway even though it's expensive, because some sections are indeed terrible.


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> I came back yesterday from a one week holiday in Czech Rep. (liberec region)
> 
> You have quite nice main and local roads. The pavement quality is very good on most of them.
> 
> But the D1 between Brno and Prague (and D2 south of Brno) is TERRIBLE!
> 
> why dont you repave it??
> 
> and the cloverleaves at Brno are very dangerous!
> 
> some of their right turning ramps connect to the C/D lanes WITHOUT accelerating lanes!
> 
> this is ridiculous...


Yeah, D1 really sucks, everybody knows it. Actually, there is a project for 3+3 upgrade on whole Praha-Brno section, but before that many sections should be repaved, also as a preparation for enlargement works (to enable one carriageway to carry 4 lanes). But there are still many variatons... Money is problem now, "we" decided to build the highway backbone of the country first and then repave...

And regarding those cloverleaves, they are to be rebuilt in some 5 years, along with 3+3 upgrade, they are both from 70's, when regulations were totally different (AADT as well).


----------



## H123Laci

^^ yeah, I know that it will be a hard and expensive work, as the M7 reconstruction was too...
but IMO we made a right decision to reconstruct the M7 first...

cloverleaves:
why to wait years for the widening?
its only about a few 100-200m long accelerating lanes...

arent there many accidents?
I went across them 2 times, and I missed giving the right of way 2 times...

It was only pure luck not making an accident...


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> ^^ yeah, I know that it will be a hard and expensive work, as the M7 reconstruction was too...
> but IMO we made a right decision to reconstruct the M7 first...
> 
> cloverleaves:
> why to wait years for the widening?
> its only about a few 100-200m long accelerating lanes...


I totally agree with you, but priorities are a bit different, D1 is permanently "under reconstruction" on many sections, pavement is being replaced on some short stretches every year, but there is not enough will to make it as a big investment on long stretches. D2 is a crap but still, there is a motorway, many places don't have it yet.

Those cloverleaves are dangerous, but accidents don't happen there in some extraordinary number. People there are used to it, itis not the only place with STOP signs. But again it should be upgraded with those acceleration lanes, but not enough interest in that at official places...


----------



## H123Laci

^^ STOP signs?

I cant remember any stop sign there, only the usual "give way" signs...

or do I remember wrong?


I tried to survive the crap sections of D1 and D2 rushing in the much less wrong inner lanes at speeds between 130 and 140 km/h...
(I hope I wont be fined...)


----------



## X236K

H123Laci said:


> between Brno and CZ/SK border?
> according to google its D2...
> 
> you spent it wrong...
> we repaved the (used to be) similar M7 in 2000 and it was a right decision...
> 
> It has no sence to build motorways for (relatively) low traffic, while the most significant motorway with heavy traffic is in unacceptable condition...


Sorry for that.. I didn't read your post well :bash:


----------



## HiRazor

Brno cloverleaves should be rebuilt relatively soon along with 3+3 widening of D1 past Brno (map, pdf) which should take place between 2010 and 2014.

As for the bad quality of D1 and D2 surfaces, imho the decision to postpone their major overhaul until the backbone of highway network is completed is a right one. D1 in particular is well close (if not beyond) its maximum capacity and any long lasting construction works that would reduce its capacity are very much unthinkable without an alternative trunk road from Bohemia to Moravia completed (R35). It's better to have an unconfortable obsolete highway that still gets you from A to B at 130 kph in realtive safety (which D1 still warrants unless there's too heavy traffic (which there is but that's not a problem a nicer surface would remedy)) than a traffic collapse.

Keep in mind Czech republic is much more polycentric than Hungary and D1 which currently links whole of Moravia including (relatively) large cities like Brno (0,5m metro), Ostrava (1,0m metro) and many 100k cities (Olomouc, Zlin) to Prague and western Europe is more vital to the national economy than any highway in Hungary let alone a leisure highway like M7.


----------



## H123Laci

X236K said:


> Sorry for that.. I didn't read your post well :bash:


"to be wrong is human" said the urchin and climbed down from the scrubbing brush...


----------



## Qwert

When the R35 will be finished?


----------



## H123Laci

HiRazor said:


> Keep in mind Czech republic is much more polycentric than Hungary and D1 which currently links whole of Moravia including (relatively) large cities like Brno (0,5m metro), Ostrava (1,0m metro) and many 100k cities (Olomouc, Zlin) to Prague and western Europe is more vital to the national economy than any highway in Hungary let alone a leisure highway like M7.


yeah, I know that, but this is another reason to reconstruct it asap....

and the traffic situation is not that bad: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/intenzity-2005.jpg

the nominal capacity of a 2x2 is 80.000, about the twice of the current traffic volume...


traffic disturbance is really an important issue, but it can be reduced by sectioning... (reconstructing short 2-3-4km sections and leaving undisturbed sections between them...)


----------



## H123Laci

HiRazor said:


> Brno cloverleaves should be rebuilt relatively soon along with 3+3 widening of D1 past Brno (map, pdf) which should take place between 2010 and 2014.


wow, quite an intensive recontruction...

but there are some problems:

- you cannot acces directly D1 from the D2 IC of the supermarkets and vica versa...

- in the D1x52 IC the two new half-direct left turn ramps' common section is too short for weaving, and its curve makes it worse...


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> wow, quite an intensive recontruction...
> 
> but there are some problems:
> 
> - you cannot acces directly D1 from the D2 IC of the supermarkets and vica versa...
> 
> - in the D1x52 IC the two new half-direct left turn ramps' common section is too short for weaving, and its curve makes it worse...


Cool, you pointed out two of three "problems" of this project , the third is the short 3+3 section between those two interchanges, it should be 4+4 to enable better traffic flow.

The short weaving section is really stupid, I hope they'll change it. 

As for the direct connection to supermarkets, it could be solved by using old ramps of cloverleaf, but it will require two or three 270° turns in a row  But still better then nothing...


----------



## H123Laci

^^ yeah, I have eagle eyes... :lol:

IMO these problems can be solved easily:

- weaving on left turn ramps: ramps have to be separated...
(ramps have to be weaved, not the traffic...  )

- supermaket acces:
the problem is caused by the attemp to avoid the weaving between the supermaket IC traffic and D1xD2 IC traffic...

this is unnecessary: simple C/D lanes or roads - which connect the D1xD2 IC with supermarket IC - would separate this weaving traffic from the thru lanes...
(we used this solution on the M4, M5: M0xM5 and M0xM4 ICs...)

- 2x4 between the two main ICs:
yeah it would be practical if the D1 would be 2x3...
but on the plans it is only 2x2... and in this case the 2x3 is enough on that section...


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> this is unnecessary: simple C/D lanes or roads - which connect the D1xD2 IC with supermarket IC - would separate this weaving traffic from the thru lanes...
> (we used this solution on the M4, M5 ICs...)


But this is not a good example, because in case of M0 both interchanges on radials are INSIDE the circle so that the transit traffic avoids the city-to-shops traffic. Here it would be pretty unpractical, because the numbers of people going shopping etc. is quite huge there. It's good like that as well, on D2 exit 3, there is also a shopping centre that people coming from D1 can use


----------



## mapman:cz

Huh, another aerials just being delivered to our mailbox!

So here we are, Prague Outer Ring Road, southern part, photos by Martin Holík :applause:

Lahovice viaduct entering Lochkov tunnel, in background Lochkov bridge ocnstruction









Lahovice viaduct again









Lahovice viaduct with Berounka and Vltava rivers and Lahovice interchange (R4) in between









Lahovice interchange, Vltava bridge, Šabatka cut&cover and western portal of Komořany tunnel









Komořany tunnel - eastern portal with Cholupice - Točná overpass









Cholupice ecoducts









Písnice interchange









Near Jesenice, place where an interchange with future D3 motorway may have been built









Backwards, a cut for a short 4+4 section









Jesenice exit, eastbound









Botič valley bridge









Near Osnice, heading to D1









Interchange with D1 near Nupaky

















Link to the complete gallery (60 pics):
http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/090519-R1/


----------



## H123Laci

^^ impressive works and nice advance...

but the alignment is not so nice: its too "bumpy", mainly on the south side...

the old plan was much better: 











p.s.: I cant see any hungarian motorway network map on the following page:
http://www.motorway.cz/maps

maybe this one is suitable: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/mo_gyf_2015_2003_alapterkep.jpg


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> but the alignment is not so nice: its too "bumpy", mainly on the south side...
> 
> the old plan was much better:
> 
> http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/praha-zakos.jpg


Hm, but in environmental sense it was totally unacceptable, huge cuts going through some spectacular parts of Prague's nature, not a good idea, it's much better now. But if you take only transport advantages into account, then it was better  



H123Laci said:


> p.s.: I cant see any hungarian motorway network map on the following page:
> http://www.motorway.cz/maps
> 
> maybe this one is suitable: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/mo_gyf_2015_2003_alapterkep.jpg


Added, thanks.


----------



## HiRazor

H123Laci said:


> p.s.: I cant see any hungarian motorway network map on the following page:
> http://www.motorway.cz/maps
> 
> maybe this one is suitable: http://roads.extra.hu/road_plans/mo_gyf_2015_2003_alapterkep.jpg


Btw anyone knows what's the difference between "autopálya" and "autoút"? (physically/legalwise)


----------



## gramercy

HiRazor said:


> Btw anyone knows what's the difference between "autopálya" and "autoút"? (physically/legalwise)


oh boy, you dont wanna know, the terminology isnt even used properely by hungarians themselves...

for better or worse, these days the only difference is the design speed, which in turn allows for smaller radius, less cost: autópálya - 130kph, autóút - 110 kph

both have shoulders etc


----------



## RawLee

Autóút can have steeper gradient too.


----------



## Mateusz

Autopalya-motorway

Autout-expressway


----------



## mapman:cz

Mateusz said:


> Autopalya-motorway
> 
> Autout-expressway


OK, it's thread about czech roads so 
Autopálya - "dálnice" or literally "autodráha" 
Autoút - "rychlostní silnice" or literally "autosilnice" (resp. "autocesta")

Both second expressions are not used among people.


Back on-topic, bad news came out today, there are not enough funds in the state budget, so the Transport Ministry announced that more than 300 infrastructure projects are to be frozen, if there won't be some additional funding for next months and years, situation is getting really bad. Everything despite the fact that road network projects are one of the two priorities of the new "summer" government there.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ what about EU money?

EU funded projects under way in hungary, but PPP projects in preparation are stopped... (good news... :cheers


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> ^^ what about EU money?
> 
> EU funded projects under way in hungary, but PPP projects in preparation are stopped... (good news... :cheers


EU coofinanced projects are mostly safe, but you know, they have to be coofinanced also by a national budget, a there is problem... Next few days will show how bad it is and esp. if our Parliament is going to do sth with it...


----------



## Mateusz

mapman:cz said:


> OK, it's thread about czech roads so
> Autopálya - "dálnice" or literally "autodráha"
> Autoút - "rychlostní silnice" or literally "autosilnice" (resp. "autocesta")
> 
> Both second expressions are not used among people.
> 
> 
> Back on-topic, bad news came out today, there are not enough funds in the state budget, so the Transport Ministry announced that more than 300 infrastructure projects are to be frozen, if there won't be some additional funding for next months and years, situation is getting really bad. Everything despite the fact that road network projects are one of the two priorities of the new "summer" government there.


Crap, it was mean to go in hungarian thread


----------



## H123Laci

mapman:cz said:


> EU coofinanced projects are mostly safe, but you know, they have to be coofinanced also by a national budget, a there is problem... Next few days will show how bad it is and esp. if our Parliament is going to do sth with it...


it would be very stupid to let the eu money lost...

that money is very needed to stimulate the economy, so you have to get the money for the budget cofinancing on any price...


----------



## mapman:cz

Nice visualisation of D1 x R1 junction, currently under construction:

http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsd.nsf/0/b7ac32cb7272d864c12574f7005e072c/$FILE/MUK_ORTO_02.jpg


----------



## Qwert

mapman:cz said:


> Nice visualisation of D1 x R1 junction, currently under construction:
> 
> http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsd.nsf/0/b7ac32cb7272d864c12574f7005e072c/$FILE/MUK_ORTO_02.jpg


What type of junction is it?


----------



## PLH

Combined - half-turbine, half-cloverleaf.


----------



## mapman:cz

PLH said:


> Combined - half-turbine, half-cloverleaf.


Exactly but not only, it is connected by collectors with another exit, so a bit complicated  That's why there are some connector lanes, like the one in bottom part of the image or top-right to the main bridge-crossing...


----------



## Timon91

It looks like knooppunt Oudenrijn in the Netherlands (A2/A12)


----------



## mapman:cz

You have much more complicated knooppunts in the Netherlands than the our one near Prague is, I know, Timon


----------



## Kampflamm

Will D8 be finished soon? Heard that it would then take around an hour to travel from Dresden to Prague.


----------



## Timon91

AFAIK it's 2011/2012


----------



## Mateusz

Wot da hell ? It was meant to be 2009


----------



## Timon91

Last time I asked I remember someone said 2011/2012, which also seemed surprisingly long to me :dunno:


----------



## mapman:cz

Timon91 said:


> AFAIK it's 2011/2012


Yeah, Timon is right, environmentalists are constantly blocking building permits on this stretch, so at these days one of two tunnels on the stretch still doesn't have a building permit. 2010 isn't reachable, 2011 might be, but 2012 is more real.


----------



## RipleyLV

*11/E75 Chotěbuz - Mosty u Jablunkova*










Entering Czech Republic at CZ/PL border Chotěbuz - Cieszyn.









This is a new roundabout. 









Going for Žilina, SK.









This is the old part of a 2+2 ekspressway that bypasses Český Těšín.









Approaching first exit.


















Second exit.









Viaduct.









This part of Český Těšín bypass was opened last year. Before that, you would turn here and drive through the city.


















New part of the bypass. Approaching junction with R48.









Turning right.









Driving under R48.









New Český Těšín bypass.













































Jablunkov bypass was opened last year.



























Overhead distance sign.









Bridge over river.


















Colleague from Lithuania.









Pedestrian bridge.









Possible snow.









Third lane for noobs.






















































Distance sign.









Maut for trucks. Approaching CZ/SK border Mosty u Jablunkova - Svrčinovec.









Czech side.


















Slovak side.









Slovak speed limit sign.


----------



## X236K

*D8*

I drove to Dresden to see "Die Gläserne Manufaktur" and took some pictures of the D8 as that was the first time I used the new stretch connecting Czech and Germany.

Part I, old stretch of D8 and I/8, R63


----------



## X236K

*Part 2, new stretch of D8*


























































































Germany:


----------



## Timon91

Nice pics! Too bad that they don't sign Dresden on the old part of the D8. How are they actually doing with the part that is U/C now? Still scheduled to be finished in 2011?


----------



## DSzumaher

great pics :master:



X236K said:


>


And what's this? First time I see something like that. Exception or rule in Czech Republic? Being in Czech Republic on 1x3 only saw a continuous double line, and not unilaterally crossing line.


----------



## X236K

Timon91 said:


> Nice pics! Too bad that they don't sign Dresden on the old part of the D8. How are they actually doing with the part that is U/C now? Still scheduled to be finished in 2011?


As far as I know it should be no later than Q4/2010.

Actually, I noticed firt Dresden sign in Prague when heading from D11 to D8




DSzumaher said:


> great pics :master:
> 
> 
> 
> And what's this? First time I see something like that. Exception or rule in Czech Republic? Being in Czech Republic on 1x3 only saw a continuous double line, and not unilaterally crossing line.


To be honest this is the first time I noticed this in Czech... and if you didn't tell me, I wouldn't notice at all..


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Sometimes it can be seen, but its _very_ rare.


----------



## michael_siberia

X236K said:


>


Very nice viaduct.  Is it unique in your country?


----------



## X236K

^^ I think so.


----------



## bleetz

That's a pedestrian bridge, isn't it?


----------



## sallae2

ChrisZwolle said:


> 22. I think Czech has one of the best signage with capital letters. Better than France imo.



Regarding capital letters and mixed-case letters ... from wikipedia ...



> Ascenders, together with descenders, increase the recognizability of words. For this reason, *British road signs no longer use all capital letters*.[1]
> 
> Studies made at the start of the construction of the British motorway network concluded that *mixed-case letters were much easier to read than "all-caps"* and a special font was designed for motorway signs, these then became universal across the UK. See Road signs in the United Kingdom.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ascender_(typography)


----------



## Stir

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/category/dopravni-stavby


----------



## Stir

Acoustic tunnel in Hradec Kralove

Hradec Králové on Gočárova circuit (Pilnáčkova - Sightseeing) at the overpass was built over Pospíšilová anti-noise tunnel. Photos: 1.3.2009.

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/1083-protihlukovy-tunel-v-hradci-kralove.html


----------



## mapman:cz

Last stretch of D1 between Vyškov and Kroměříž will be opened to traffic tommorow, here are few pictures of it:

























































All pictures from: http://www.dalnice-silnice.cz/galerie/090913-D1-0134/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice pictures.

Will the D1 just end in Kroměříž? It would make sense to extend it to Považská Bystrica in Slovakia via Zlín.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

^^ That was the original plan (during the federation times), but now it is rerouted via Přerov to Ostrava and Polish border (the original D47). R49 is heading towards Slovakia instead.


----------



## LtBk

When is the D3 and R52 motorways going to be finished?


----------



## mapman:cz

Here is a map of what should be done in next years on D1:
Actual status at the end of 2009


----------



## mapman:cz

LtBk said:


> When is the D3 and R52 motorways going to be finished?


God only knows 

D3 Tabor - Veseli probably 2011, complete section Tabor - Budejovice - Austria maybe 2015, stretch Praha - Tabor around 2020 - its a big environmental issue..

R52 also envi-issue - might be finished in 2015 if it goes well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the status on R35? Seems quite important to have a second artery through the Czech republic...


----------



## PLH

How about Bohumin - PL border section? It was said not to be finished 2012.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> I assume those are ecoducts to strengthen the ecological structure in the area.


Those are ecoducts, in this case serving not only for wildlife but for agricultural purposes as well (connection of fields for big agricultural machines). Discussions about effectivness are still pending, but somehow it seems better to have them than not.

D47 4705 section (18 kms) will be opened in half-profile, 4706 section (11 kms) in full profile. Map of remaining section (construction dates are mostly outdated a due to crisis not manageable):

- green - to be completed until 2011
- red - construction should start in 2009-2011
- grey - other roads


----------



## bewu1

When do you intend to finish section of D-1 (ex D-47) to PL/Cz border ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2010 according to that map (section T6)


----------



## X236K

^^ as far as I remember the most updated schedule is 2011. Money issue 

Also, M1 & M2 sections are unlikely to be started before the end of 2012. But I don't consider those as top priorities after T1 & T2 are done.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

*R6*

One carriageway of new stretch of R6 expressway between Cheb and Sokolov has been opened today (marked as K9 on the map).









The other carriageway should open next year, construction is scheduled to finish in June. Cost for the 7.5km long stretch is CZK 2.127bn (~81.8 mil. €).


----------



## Stir

Prague city ring - Powder Bridge - Hradčanská - Špejchar 6/11/2009


http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4213-mestsky-okruh-praha-prasny-most-hradcanska-spejchar-6-11-2009.html


----------



## X236K

Interesting comparison...

http://www.dalniceza20let.cz/


----------



## Stir

Prague city ring-Malovanka-suspended most-Hradčanská 13/11/2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4315-m...ovanka-prasny-most-hradcanska-13-11-2009.html


----------



## x-type

how many km are left at D8 and when will it be finnished? it goes quite slow 
and how about D3, is the construction about to start soon?


----------



## HiRazor

^^About 16. Environmental and legal issues there. But the section is already u/c. Planned completion 2010. Leaflet.

As for D3, it's being built south of the existing stretch near Tábor towards České Budějovice. The northern segment is still in evaluation phase as there are some environmental(ist) issues as well.


----------



## michal_OMB

there is a website about Czech motorways ??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/


----------



## michal_OMB

^^ thank you


----------



## michael_siberia

and forum: http://forum.ceskedalnice.cz/


----------



## HiRazor

Beside the already mentioned unofficial but very professional-like and fat-with-information ceskedalnice.cz, there's also the official site of the national Road and Motorway Directorate at www.rsd.cz (there's also an - albeit a bit restricted - english version of the site). I recommend this page in particular. It contains pdf information leaflets about most (if not all) current and forthcoming projects including quite detailed maps, schedules etc.


----------



## Sponsor

X236K said:


>


Major cities are already connected by D/R-roads. There are few stretches left to build but at the moment driving around CR looks quite easy as for me.


----------



## H123Laci

Sponsor said:


> Major cities are already connected by D/R-roads. There are few stretches left to build but at the moment driving around CR looks quite easy as for me.



not counting the missing beltway of Praha and the condition of the D1 between Brno and Praha...


----------



## Stir

Vysočanská Avenue MUK R1xR10xVR 15/11/2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4346-vysocanska-radiala-muk-r1xr10xvr-15-11-2009.html


----------



## mapman:cz

H123Laci said:


> not counting the missing beltway of Praha and the condition of the D1 between Brno and Praha...


That's a good point!

Regarding southern part of beltway, it might be opened in September 2010.

Reconstruction of D1 Praha - Brno in large measures shall take place in 2010-2012, after that year there shall be a new conrcrete/asphalt layer on almost all stretches from km 21 to km 182


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

I drove the D1 from Praha to Brno this past summer and it seemed fine to me. :dunno:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Have you used the right lane as well? :lol:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

*R35 + I/37 + interchange*

Ok, time to get serious again. Bits of R35 (~3kms) and I/37 (~4kms) + an interchange are going to be opened in a few weeks. Cost for the stretch is CZK 1.4bn (~55.5mil €); 2005 AADT for I/37: ~20.000. See the full gallery here.

Map:









Teasers:
R35:









I/37, R35 bridge in the background:









interchange; the top level (carrying the R35) will be built between these ramps and over the roundabout in second phase:









WTF? :nuts: Probably the crashbarrier parts weren't shiny enough. :lol:


----------



## Czas na Żywiec

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Have you used the right lane as well? :lol:


If there were any bumps or holes I'm sure I felt them, but there were no signifigant stretches that were so bad that it would have left me with a bad impression.


----------



## Stir

Vysočanská Avenue MUK Kbelská BIOMOST SO-207 15.11.2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4342-vysocanska-radiala-muk-kbelska-biomost-so-207-15-11-2009.html


----------



## X236K

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Have you used the right lane as well? :lol:


Actually it's not *that *bad from km 0 to 203. The worst part is 203 - 230. This requires repaving first.


----------



## Stir

Vysočanská Avenue MUK-Building Bridge Satalice 15/11/2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4344-vysocanska-radiala-muk-budovatelska-most-satalice-15-11-2009.html


----------



## TommyLopez

And they could directly continue with repaving of the whole D2 and ca first 20 kms of D11 near Prague (in conclusion the oldest sections..):nuts: But when I use the left line, it´s quite okay.:cheers::lol:


----------



## H123Laci

mapman:cz said:


> Reconstruction of D1 Praha - Brno in large measures shall take place in 2010-2012, after that year there shall be a new conrcrete/asphalt layer on almost all stretches from km 21 to km 182



That sounds good, cause I want to go back a few times in the next decade (for hrad-seeing), but I dont want to drive on that section in this condition again...


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Simple solution: use other roads and visit other parts of our country as well... 

OK, some more news. Another enormous stretch (2,5km long bypass of Sulec) of R7 expressway is opening today.
Price: CZK 550mil (~21.5mil €); 2005 AADT: 16.000. You can see the whole stretch on this photo: :lol:









Yes, we are probably world's champions in building the shortest motorway and expressway stretches.


----------



## H123Laci

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Simple solution: use other roads and visit other parts of our country as well...


yeah, I have to choose destinations which can be accessed without D1...

this spring I visited northern part of your country, so I had to go on the D1... (its condition was a bad surprise for me...)

the western part can be accessed only by D1 too, so it have to be postponed...

but the southern and eastern part can be accessed without D1...

I think the next destination will be the Ceske Budejovice region, which can be accessed via austria quite well... :cheers:




> OK, some more news. Another enormous stretch (2,5km long bypass of Sulec) of R7 expressway is opening today.
> :lol:
> Yes, we are probably world's champions in building the shortest motorway and expressway stretches.



hmmm... what a huge metropolis... :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's about halfway from Praha to Chomutov. Can we see a progress on the rest of the route too?


----------



## H123Laci

^^ rest is OK.

many bypasses and grade separated intersections...


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

H123Laci said:


> hmmm... what a huge metropolis... :lol:


It surely is a small village, but it was one of the last two missing bypasses on I/7 between Prague and Chomutov.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Can we see a progress on the rest of the route too?


The situation is a bit difficult, as is usual with our infrastructure projects. hno:
Currently the road is missing only one bypass. Some stretches are already built as one carriageway of a future expressway, however as the standards have changed over time, many of them would require upgrades and/or relocations as well.
Preparations of the stretches between Postoloprty and Chomutov are the most advanced. Bitozeves-Vysočany stretch was opened this year. The contractors are already known for the part towards Chomutov, but it's unsure whether the project will get approval for the EU funding. And I have my doubts, since the old road is seeing some resurfacing works... We'll just have to wait and see.



H123Laci said:


> yeah, I have to choose destinations which can be accessed without D1...
> 
> I think the next destination will be the Ceske Budejovice region, which can be accessed via austria quite well... :cheers:


And I'd say that it's a good choice - the southern Bohemia and the neighbouring part of Vysočina are my favourite parts of the country. I like the landscape dotted with ponds and villages; the towns are interesting as well - Slavonice, Telč, Jindřichův Hradec, Třeboň, Tábor, České Budějovice, Český Krumlov, Písek, Prachatice... Unesco heritage sites included  And then there are Šumava mountains to the west... But I guess I'm starting to sound like a tourist handbook now. :lol:


----------



## X236K

R1 (Outer ring of Prague)

photos linked from www.ceskedalnice.cz (as usually)


----------



## H123Laci

^^ nice progress... :cheers:


----------



## HiRazor

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Some stretches are already built as one carriageway of a future expressway


Actually all the stretches. Except the mentioned Lotouš bypass and the stretch between exit 66 (I/27) and Chomutov.

As for standards changes and consequent upgrades/relocations of the existing carriageway: this wasteful approach really makes me sick. I think situations like this are the very reason why construction laws allow exemptions from standards. To relocate a road just to gain 0,5% gradient less is pure wasting, nothing else. 

But R7 is not that bad as these relocations/upgrades only concern one or two places. Much worse example of this wasteful aproach is D3 between Vodňany and Budějovice, where dozens of 15-25 years old bridges are intended to be torn down just to get 11,5m wide carriageway now required for motorways (width able to carry 2+2 lanes in emerg config/one carriageway closed for repairs) instead of formerly allowed 10.75m.

All that in situation when the much more heavyly laden stretches next to big cities were build according to the very same or even older standards and, perhaps except D1, there's no planned upgrade in sight.

The discussed R7 is an especially striking exaple as its stretches next to Prague often have narrow/short entry/exit/emergency lanes or even miss them at all, making for one of the most dangerous and run down sections of road infrastructure in Czech republic.


----------



## X236K

Another R1 update by Kasme: link


----------



## PLH

Sorry for butting into, but can anyone be so kind to cottect this letter, please? 



> Vítejte!
> 
> Zdvořile žádám, aby zvážila možnost umístění na hraničním přechodu Harrahov - Jakuszyce značka oznámila vstup na polský, který je stejný u vchodu, aby Česká republika (this is definitely wrong: it should have been _when entering CR_) ("Česká republika" na pozadí vlajky Evropské unie). Známky byly stanoveny v mnoha jiných českých pasáží z polštiny.
> Apeluji na tuto žádost, protože bohužel neposkytujeme pro umístění těchto značek na polské straně.
> 
> S pozdravem,


----------



## Verso

PLH said:


> Sorry for butting into, but can anyone be so kind to *cottect* this letter, please?


Wtf does that mean?


----------



## mapman:cz

Verso said:


> Wtf does that mean?


Yeah baby ) Now I see, why you have 12 thousand posts ))

Actual update of Prague Ring, southern part construction:

D1×R1 crossing









Heading westbound









Modletice overpass









Westbound again









At Herink, first ecoduct in the background









Botič valley bridge construction site









Second ecoduct on the stretch 512









Artificial sound barriers near Jesenice









Begining of stretch 513 (more advanced)









Hodkovice overpass









At exit Písnice








Zoomed at 2 of 3 ecoducts on stretch 513









Točná overpass with service exit









Ecoducts again









Eastern portals of Komořany tunnel (1937 resp. 1924 m)









Bonus









Photos by Petr Mančal, whole gallery at http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/091122-R1/


----------



## Verso

mapman:cz said:


> Yeah baby ) Now I see, why you have 12 thousand posts ))


:dunno: I just don't know what "to cottect" means.


----------



## PLH

It means 'to correct' in Czech :tongue:


----------



## Verso

:lol::lol::lol: :hammer: I thought you wanted them to translate it. Didn't know you spoke Czech.


----------



## Qwert

Verso said:


> :lol::lol::lol: :hammer: I thought you wanted them to translate it. Didn't know you spoke Czech.


He speaks Googletranslateczech.

BTW, nice progress on R1.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

PLH: Maybe it would be better if you post an English version here. Or try asking Reichenberger in the Czech forum, he knows some Polish. I can't even figure out the exact meaning of your intended letter, as it's messed up by the Google translator; I'm just able to see it's about missing border sign.


----------



## TommyLopez

PLH said:


> It means 'to correct' in Czech :tongue:


LOOOL:lol::lol::lol: It definitely doesn't, you can be more than sure! Correct = opravit (in Czech) And about "cottect"? I thing nobody knows, not even God what that means..:lol:


----------



## Sponsor

omg... PLH probably meant 'correct' but typed double tt instead of double rr (surely by mistake). Could you just stop talking about this and get back on topic (and Czechs help him to write it properly if needed)?


----------



## PLH

TommyLopez said:


> LOOOL:lol::lol::lol: It definitely doesn't, you can be more than sure!


Oh really? I know that  

Stupid answers for stupid questions :baeh3:


mapman:cz already helped me, so thanks Bobek Azbest


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Well, it's a bit silent here most of the time, so I think we can survive a bit of good old OT now and then.


----------



## H123Laci

^^ Isnt the Azbest(os) a highly toxic material?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

some wise men said:


> Asbestos (Na2Fe(2+)3Fe(3+)2Si8O22(OH)2) is a naturally occurring silicate mineral with long, thin fibrous crystals. Fireproof, heat resistant (melting at 1100°C+). The inhalation of asbestos fibers can cause serious illnesses, including malignant lung cancer, mesothelioma (a type of malignant neoplasm dependent mostly from exposure to asbestos), and asbestosis (a type of pneumoconiosis).


:devil:


----------



## bleetz

Wow, these natural overpasses sure seem dense. Do the Czechs build all roads like this (with lots of these overpasses for animals) nowadays or is this one special?


----------



## mapman:cz

bleetz said:


> Wow, these natural overpasses sure seem dense. Do the Czechs build all roads like this (with lots of these overpasses for animals) nowadays or is this one special?


It is being build where some biocorridors are defined. On a standard route we build it let's say each 30 kms in average (depending on the landscape and biocorridor locations). But here on 25 kms of southern part of Prague Ring Road we have 7 of those and 2 tunnels each almost 2 kms long. 

Those three you pointed out, could have been replaced by one long cut&cover tunnel, but this is somehow cheaper (no need for air conditioning and other technically advanced services) and serves good as well - for agricultural vehicles and for wildlife as well.


----------



## X236K

mapman:cz said:


> It is being build where some biocorridors are defined. On a standard route we build it let's say each 30 kms in average (depending on the landscape and biocorridor locations). But here on 25 kms of southern part of Prague Ring Road we have 7 of those and 2 tunnels each almost 2 kms long.
> 
> Those three you pointed out, could have been replaced by one long cut&cover tunnel, but this is somehow cheaper (no need for air conditioning and other technically advanced services) and serves good as well - for agricultural vehicles and for wildlife as well.


I wonder whether animals do use is or not...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Studies in the Netherlands showed it will be used by animals, but not as much as thought and it strongly varies between ecoducts. They did counts, and sometimes they get as much as 20 deers on one night, and none on other nights. Smaller animals are more likely to use it than larger animals, because they are often obstructed by farming as well.


----------



## X236K

One more point need to be made... most of Czech highways are not protected by fences. I often see dead animals killed by cars.

Just found an interesting risk map of Czech. Click the link to see the full version.

_Black means most risky._

http://zpravy.idnes.cz/foto.asp?r=domaci&foto1=JB2f57a2_map_06_08.jpg


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

D1 opens today, at 14:00 towards Brno and at 20:00 towards Ostrava. :banana:

BTW: tonight, a car with a Pole and two Indians (the Asian ones, not native Americans) have driven through the 50m long tent prepared for the opening ceremony. :hilarious


----------



## MAG

Bobek_Azbest said:


> D1 opens today, at 14:00 towards Brno and at 20:00 towards Ostrava. :banana:


Trpělivost ruže přináší!
Congratulations on opening the D1. :cheers:


.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj

tres bien 
I went there 2 months ago ..really awesome


----------



## Verso

Which section is that?


----------



## Verso

Is jan ryba a Croat?


----------



## geogregor

jan ryba said:


> It is very nice to have your response so quickly. I must admit that I like the Czechs very much for their sense of humor and predictability. But it is for the first time I see that the Czechs are in for big, economic problems and therefore lagging behind. You must fulfill your obligations otherwise nobody will treat you seriously. And road construction is just another business like many other businesses. I hope that you will successfully overcome your financial bottlenecks and this crossing will be opened simultaneously on both sides. Waiting idle for two years would be a big scandal and enormous loss of money. Do you know that the Russians failed two years ago in the same way i.e. our S22 section Elblag - Grzechotki en route to Kaliningrad former Koenigsberg was completed and commissioned on our side in early 2008 and is unused because they are delaying their construction. And their arguments are exactly like yours. Sorry for these comments.


Calm down. Our part of A1 won't be finished on time. There is huge problem with big motorway bridge in Mszana (MA532)
No one seems to know for sure what is going on but construction is suspended on that bridge for last few months. Some say about design fault some say it is contractor inexperience. 
If you not familiar, it is the biggest bridge on Gorzyczki - Swierklany contract.
It is quite possible that Polish and Czech part will open at the same time, unfortunately both delayed.


----------



## jan ryba

Verso said:


> Is jan ryba a Croat?


Sorry


----------



## jan ryba

geogregor said:


> Calm down. Our part of A1 won't be finished on time. There is a huge problem with the big motorway bridge in Mszana (MA532)
> No one seems to know for sure what is going on but construction is suspended on that bridge for the last few months. Some say about design fault some say it is caused by contractor's inexperience.
> If you are not familiar, it is the biggest bridge on Gorzyczki - Swierklany contract.
> It is quite possible that both Polish and Czech sections will be opened at the same time, unfortunately both delayed.


Thanks a lot for your extensive and self-explanatory information. It seems to me that we have here to do with a typical mess and incompetence on both sides of this section. Probably the Poles will lose their 66% financing from Cohesion Fund for causing this delay.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Don't worry jan ryba... If you know a little about motorway construction history, you'll see that big motorway countries like the United States or Germany also took decades to construct small missing links. So two years delay isn't a big deal. 

For instance, the I-95 through Philadelphia began construction in 1959 but wasn't completed until 1989. That's 30 friggin' years for the most important freeway in one of the biggest cities in the United States. So I wouldn't worry too much about a one or two year opening discrepancy in the Polish-Czech border region.


----------



## and802

jan ryba said:


> Sorry to ask you this question but why you are not using both indefinite and definite articles in your English-like texts ? I would be very obliged if you could improve on it.


just to remind you. this is an international forum, and we express our thoughts the best way we can. the most important thing here - I believe - is to be understood. and geogregor matches that pattern accurately. I wish all Poles could have as well practised English as geogregor. am I right ?

right, it would give some help for English-speaking-only people if we start accenting both indefinite and definite articles in each sentence, but to be honest we do it deliberately, just to give you another intelectual challenge. cheers man.


----------



## HiRazor

jan ryba said:


> Thanks a lot for your extensive and self-explanatory information. It seems to me that we have here to do with a typical Eastern European mess and incompetence on both sides of this section. Probably the Poles will lose their 66% financing from Cohesion Fund for causing this delay.


Germany opened their part of E50/A6 all the way to the border 10 years after the Czechs. Was it an example of "typical Western European mess". Nope. Germany just had other priorities like upgrading East German motorway network.

Infrastructure projects are unfortunately always prone to delays, overpricing and other difficulties steming from the fact there're many unpredictable factors partly or completely out of control of planners and builders like politics, NIMBY and environmental protests, and last but not least the mother nature. This is the same worldwide. Your own country is no exception (take a look at an example of a "typical US mess" called the Big Dig for instance).



> Sorry to ask you this question but why you are not using both indefinite and definite articles in your English-like texts ? I would be very obliged if you could improve on it.


And I thought you couldn't be any more annoying hno:. I would be very obliged if you could improve on being a bit less cocky . Thank you.


----------



## Qwert

HiRazor said:


> Germany opened their part of E50/A6 all the way to the border 10 years after the Czechs. Was it an example of "typical Western European mess". Nope. Germany just had other priorities like upgrading East German motorway network.
> 
> Infrastructure projects are unfortunately always prone to delays, overpricing and other difficulties steming from the fact there're many unpredictable factors partly or completely out of control of planners and builders like politics, NIMBY and environmental protests, and last but not least the mother nature. This is the same worldwide. Your own country is no exception (take a look at an example of a "typical US mess" called the Big Dig for instance).


The same case was Austrian A6 between Bratislava and Vienna. Again typical Western European mess:nuts:.


----------



## HiRazor

geogregor said:


> Calm down. Our part of A1 won't be finished on time. There is huge problem with big motorway bridge in Mszana (MA532)
> No one seems to know for sure what is going on but construction is suspended on that bridge for last few months. Some say about design fault some say it is contractor inexperience.
> If you not familiar, it is the biggest bridge on Gorzyczki - Swierklany contract.
> It is quite possible that Polish and Czech part will open at the same time, unfortunately both delayed.


This is what I thought. It would have been very surprising if both countries did not coordinate their schedules.

The Czech part is currently in a state one construction season is needed to its completion. I'm sure if Poles insisted on 2010 be the opening year the money would have been dug from somewhere. Heck it's just 6.8 Km of motorway where 3/4 of works are already done! 

IMH(and firm)O, there is mutual consent (to date) 2011 be the opening year of BOTH border sections.


----------



## HiRazor

I see the pictures of the newly opended D1 stretch have not been posted yet, so it's up to me.

As ususal the pictures are courtesy of the excellent ceskedalnice.cz team (thumbs up and many thanks). The full galery can be found here.

Pictures were taken minutes before opening.

Samples:

Only one carriageway was opened on section 4705, the other will be put into service next summer...


































traversing the median onto the completely complete section 4706...










section 4706...


































First moments after the traffic was allowed onto the new motorway...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I gotta say the Czech signage is the only one in capital letters I actually like. The font is clear and the size is good.


----------



## jan ryba

Qwert said:


> The same case was Austrian A6 between Bratislava and Vienna. Again typical Western European mess:nuts:.


Hi guys,

Thank you again very much for your quite interesting and useful remarks. However I would like to draw your attention to this D1- A1 CZ PL case showing clearly that something must be done. The whole investment process starting from planning, designing, tendering, contracting, construction and commissioning needs to be urgently examined and cleared. The most delaying problems could be found in legal, regulatory and financial areas. I don't understand why my opponents think that everything is OK and quite natural and normal. 

This section A1-D1 from Sośnica PL to Bohumin CZ is about 65 km and it will take nearly 10 years to open it. 

Did anyone study the Chinese motorway programme where they are building over 6000 km of high quality motorways per year ! 

I think that the Dwight D. Eisenhower National System of U.S. Interstate and Defense Highways could serve here as a good example how to efficiently and quickly build 75,440 km of I-Highways (called motorways in Europe).


----------



## TommyLopez

ChrisZwolle said:


> I gotta say the Czech signage is the only one in capital letters I actually like. The font is clear and the size is good.


I totally agree with you! Personally I think that the Czech and German signages are the best ever!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

jan ryba said:


> I think that the Dwight D. Eisenhower National System of U.S. Interstate and Defense Highways, commonly called the Interstate Highway System (or simply the Interstate System) could serve here as a good example how to efficiently and quickly build 75,440 km of I-Highways (called motorways in Europe) making it both the largest highway system in the world and the largest public works project in history.


As I pointed out earlier, the IH system also had significant routes that were constructed more than 4 decades after the start of it in 1956. For instance, I-476 near Philadelphia wasn't constructed until 1991. I-105 near Los Angeles was also constructed in the early 1990's. 

Delays just do happen, even how unfortunate they are. I can't actually believe you think this minor gap near a border crossing is such a big deal when it's completed 1 year later than the other side... This kind of things happen all over Europe.


----------



## Verso

HiRazor said:


> I see the pictures of the newly opended D1 stretch have not been posted yet, so it's up to me.


They have, but thanks for posting them anyway.


CS used to be Czechoslovakia, btw. Czech Republic is CZ.


----------



## MAG

jan ryba said:


> ... why you are not using both indefinite and definite articles in your English-like texts ? I would be very obliged if you could improve on it.


and 


jan ryba said:


> ... It seems to me that we have here to do with a typical Eastern European mess and incompetence ...


Please spare us your insolence. 
If you do not moderate your demeanour, I can assure you that the Moderator will. Most of us are and were raised as non-English speakers; and FYI Poland and the Czech Republic are in Central Europe.





jan ryba said:


> I think that the Dwight D. Eisenhower National System of U.S. Interstate and Defense Highways ... could serve here as a good example how to efficiently and quickly build 75,440 km of I-Highways ...


There is no doubt that the US and Chinese highway networks are impressive and were built with a lot of pride and impetus. But I do not for one minute believe that these projects were trouble-free and that they ran smoothly without ever hitting a hitch. I have not studied either but your own Wikipedia source admits to this:

_... The initial cost estimate for the (US IH) system was $25 billion over 12 years; it ended up costing $114 billion (adjusted for inflation, $425 billion in 2006 dollars) and taking 35 years to complete ..._

So, you see, projects overrun and fail to meet budgets everywhere. 
It is best if we curtail this balooning OT.






ChrisZwolle said:


> I gotta say the Czech signage is the only one in capital letters I actually like. The font is clear and the size is good.


How right you are! 
Czech beer and m-way signs are the best. It makes me jealous! 



.


----------



## HiRazor

Verso said:


> They have, but thanks for posting them anyway.


Ups my bad, sorry. :angel:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

MAG said:


> Czech beer and m-way signs are the best. It makes me jealous!


You can have the signs, I could live without them. The beer is a different case (see my avatar, for instance). :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Sponsor

I agree with the signage. Nice and clear.


----------



## mapman:cz

I just realized, that we have 1 111,1 kms of motorways/expressways in operation ))

http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/data.htm

EDIT: I forgot to count new prolongation of D11, that happened yesterday with R35 opening, so it's 1113,3 kms

And thanks to mod for cleaning the mess up...


----------



## Mateusz

So D11+R35=2,2km right ?


----------



## mapman:cz

Mateusz said:


> So D11+R35=2,2km right ?


E-e  2 kms of D11, 3,5 kms of R35 and 4 kms of I/37 as a dual carriageway too, it includes 2 big interchanges (1 Dreieck and 1 Kreuz) 

This is what was opened on Friday: http://www.mapy.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]=11


----------



## Falusi

mapman:cz said:


> I just realized, that we have 1 111,1 kms of motorways/expressways in operation ))
> 
> http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/data.htm
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to count new prolongation of D11, that happened yesterday with R35 opening, so it's 1113,3 kms
> 
> And thanks to mod for cleaning the mess up...


And MO? Isn't an expressway?


----------



## mapman:cz

MO is urban expressway, that we don't count into the lenght of official network, which you can see on our map: http://www.motorway.cz/image/map_large.gif

Besides MO, there at least 5 other urban expressways (radials) in Prague and 3 more in Brno...


----------



## Stir

Vysočanská Avenue MUK Kbelská BIOMOST SO-207 29.11.2009
http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4516-vysocanska-radiala-muk-kbelska-biomost-so-207-29-11-2009.html


----------



## X236K

Few pics made by me yesterday. I walked along the R56:

Heading north:

















































































































This is where 2+2 road ends. The beginning of "stage III" of the extension:

































Construction site:


----------



## bigalowski

*On my way from Wroclaw to Wien*

I drove on recently opened section 4705 earlier on today and saw number of cars speeding. Due to narrow lanes and today’s conditions (gusty wind) it seemed dangerous while one vehicle was overtaking the other…


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

<rant>
Don't worry anymore about speeding cars, our beloved police force is now mercilessly enforcing the speed limit... on highly dangerous section of (future) R7 I posted about earlier (90kph speed limit there, of course). :nuts: :bash:

Yay, "to protect and serve"!
</rant>

edit:


X236K said:


>


Oh my, what a nice & creative sign. :lol:


----------



## HiRazor

I was surprised to see a bus lane on an expressway until I noticed blue signs. Apparently it's the non-expressway section of I/56 in Ostrava, not R56 proper, isn't it?


----------



## mapman:cz

You're right, this the urban part of the road, Místecká ulice. There are plans to make this road more expressway-like, but it requires relacation of the tram track and some other expensive features, so it has to wait for "better financial times"


----------



## Verso

HiRazor said:


> I was surprised to see a bus lane on an expressway until I noticed blue signs.


What would be wrong with a bus lane on an expressway?


----------



## treichard

I enjoyed seeing the pics of the newly opened section of D1. 

My 2010 Philips atlas guessed the Exit 330 wrong as Exit 329.



mapman:cz said:


> Map: *T1 and T2 section have been opened today, T6 in 2011:*


Are pics available for the piece of I/48 (or is it R48?) from D1 around the Belotin bypass? On that map, it's shown as a previously completed motorway that complemented D1. I'm curious how the guide signs sign interchanges where D and R routes meet.

Does the RSD plan to distinguish I/- and R- routes on guide signs? I saw that Slovakia began doing so, using red instead of blue number backgrounds and adding the prefix R for expressways, similar to motorways with red and D.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

You can see the signage of the D+R interchange in some places already, for example at D1xR46 near Vyškov:








So the only difference is a green background of the signed targets instead of a blue one (example).

Some people in connection with ŘSD are trying to get things moving toward some signage changes (introducing the "kreuz" symbol instead of usual exit symbol for DxD/DxR/RxR interchanges), but it's a slow process with an unclear outcome.


----------



## mapman:cz

There is one (not intentionally) hidden gallery which shows the R48×D1 interchange, take a look at: http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/foto/091004/414 R48 Belotin/ - as you can see, R48 has green signs, blue background of number, "car sign" and there is no "kreuz" sign as in many other countries:


----------



## Mateusz

I can't find any pics of D1 between Vrchoslavice and Kromeriz on ceskedalnice.cz, are there any ?


----------



## mapman:cz

There are now, I added some  http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/nase-foto/provoz/d1/usek_3/


----------



## Stir

Prague city ring - Malovanka 5/12/2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4623-mestsky-okruh-praha-malovanka-5-12-2009.html


----------



## Stir

Prague city ring - Powder Bridge 5/12/2009 

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4637-mestsky-okruh-praha-prasny-most-5-12-2009.html


----------



## pijanec

Bobek_Azbest said:


> OK, some more news. Another enormous stretch (2,5km long bypass of Sulec) of R7 expressway is opening today.
> Price: CZK 550mil (~21.5mil €); 2005 AADT: 16.000.


Is anyone important living in this small village? Or why did they get priority?


----------



## X236K

^^ bypasses first due to traffic, then the rest of R7. A small country cannot build D1, D8, D3, R6, R55 etc. at the same time.


This stretch of R48 near Ostrava is U/C now (using EU funds):

pic is from here


----------



## Tom 958

I like these bridges. Kinda deco looking.


----------



## X236K

^^ pretty ugly IMHO...

Linking some shots of D3 U/C.


----------



## X236K

I made a lot of shots today on D1. Apologizing for quality, the weather was awful...

Still in Ostrava, driving on a recently opened connection between Marianskohorska and D1:


----------



## X236K

This is the part of D1 that was opened few days ago:

heading south


























































































































A lot of space left to overtake!!


----------



## X236K

From Belotin back northwards:


----------



## Stir

Prague city ring - Powder Bridge - Hradčanská 27/12/2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/en/4840-mestsky-okruh-praha-prasny-most-hradcanska-27-12-2009.html


----------



## Norsko

Sorry for the size!!! 
But I was wondering what these two signs means?


----------



## bleetz

Awesome coverage, X236K. Very interesting.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Norsko: these are for signing the city rings. The second one indicates that changing the direction is required to keep driving on the ring. Numbers may be included if more than one ring is signed in the city.

Some examples:


----------



## Norsko

^^
Thanks! I have been wondering about this for quite some time :cheers:


----------



## Stir

Prague city ring – MÚK Malovanka – Myslbekova 27.12.2009

http://www.rychnovinky.cz/4850-mestsky-okruh-praha-muk-malovanka-myslbekova-27-12-2009.html


----------



## פובליק פיינט

updates of Prague outer ring - south part u/c







.







.







.







.


----------



## פובליק פיינט

Prague outer ring towards D1







.
R1 x D1 crossing







.








http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/091228-R1/slides/64.html


----------



## lukaszek89

impressing:cheers:


----------



## eucitizen

What are the construction plans for 2010? I know that due to the crisis the budget is reduced, but I hope you will start to build some new stretches!


----------



## Mateusz

Not much of motorways left to be completed in CZ, loads of expressways


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mateusz said:


> Not much of motorways left to be completed in CZ, loads of expressways


Yeah, that's not a surprise when D11 will be constructed as R11 instead :lol:


----------



## eucitizen

Expressways are as important as motorways, especially in CZ and SK, so I welcome every new stretch to be build. Then you should consider that many expressways will link the country to the neighbours


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Budget of infrastructure fund SFDI (motorways, state roads and railways) for 2010 hits all time high at CZK 96bn despite the crisis. Still, some stretches are probably going to be postponed and few new stretches should be started - the outlook is quite grim.

To be finished next year:
D1 Bělotín - Ostrava (18 kms of second carriageway)
R1 D1 - D5 (southern part of Prague ring, 23 kms)
R4 Mirotice - Třebkov (southern Bohemia, 5.9 kms, ahead of original schedule)
R6 Jenišov - Nové Sedlo (Karlovy Vary region, 5.1 kms)
D1+R55 "The Moravian cross" (25 kms near Kroměříž and Hulín)
D8 (short stretch (3 kms) near Lovosice, remaining part postponed to 2011)

Biggest projects continued or started:
D3 Tábor - Soběslav - Veselí nad Lužnicí (25 kms)
D8 Lovosice - Řehlovice (16 kms, but see above)
R6 Nové Sedlo - Sokolov - Tisová (12 kms)
R7 Vysočany - Nové Spořice (Chomutov) (16 kms)
R48 Rychaltice - Frýdek-Místek (8 kms)

Unclear:
D1 Boumín - PL (already started, majority of required financing should be obtained by bonds, but probably to be finished in 2012)
R1 518+519 (northern part of Prague ring, planned, NIMBYs + financing)
R1 511 (eastern part of Prague ring, planned, NIMBYs + financing)
R7 Postoloprty - Bitozeves (possibly dropped from EU funds => financing)
R49 Hulín - Fryšták (17 kms, started, financing)


----------



## Danielk2

What will the individual motorways cost??


----------



## Mateusz

I believe only RSD provides such data


----------



## Danielk2

So, they only told which roads are gonna be built, but not what they cost??


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Hey, we're over 1000 replies! :cheers:

The 96bn SFDI's budget is split this way (unless I made some terrible mistake in calculation):
54.5bn - motorway, expressway and road investments
21.5bn - rail investments
8bn - rail maintenance
7.5bn - maintenance of motorways, expressways and roads
2.5bn - waterways
2bn - electronic toll system

Here's what I've collected from ŘSD and SFDI about the aforementioned stretches. Please note that:

start of the investment doesn't mean start of the construction
putting the stretch into the service isn't equal to end of the investment
some numbers look really weird
possibly everything is a subject to change 
costs & funding figures are in mil. CZK
some stretches here are put together from smaller ones; sadly detailed info and maps on the ŘSD website are available only in Czech



Code:


                                                         funding:
                                                  total     2010     2010       proposed
stretch                         km  start    end   cost  covered  unclear     2011     2012
D1 Bělotín - Ostrava            18  05.06  11.10   5074     1301        -        -        -
D1 Boumín - PL                   6  03.08  08.11   3947     1639     1606       55       83
D1+R55 "The Moravian cross"     25  04.08  07.11  11494     3487        -     1845      101
D3 Tábor - Veselí nad Lužnicí   25  09.08  09.11  13475     4636        -     4689        -
D8 Lovosice - Řehlovice         16  10.07  06.12  16256     7077        -     3448      236
R1 511                          12  01.10  12.12  10801        0     3260     3850     2190
R1 512+513+514 D1 - Slivenec    23  06.06  11.10  31501     5460        -      226        -
R1 515 reconstruction           ~7  07.09  10.10   1300      700      350        -        -
R1 518+519                      16  06.10  11.12  28578        0     3676     8402    15136
R4 Mirotice - Třebkov            6  01.08  03.12   1277      401        -       67        -
R6 Jenišov - Nové Sedlo          5  02.08  01.11   2103      521        -      143        -
R6 Nové Sedlo - Tisová          12  10.08  04.12   6513     2422        -     1685      274
R7 Postoloprty - Bitozeves       4  01.10  07.11    908      100      164      291        -  ??
R7 Vysočany - Nové Spořice      16  11.09  12.12   7101     2393        -     2332     2222
R48 Rychaltice - Frýdek-Místek   8  03.09  10.12   3706     1333        -     1214      306
R49 Hulín - Fryšták             17  10.08  08.12   9276        0     1711     3158     2584


----------



## mapman:cz

^^ Yeah, it's hard to write some number when everything changes very fast, and there is also problem with the type of the amount - incl. VAT or excl., onliy construction costs or complete project costs...

BTW Signage on motrways around Brno is being changed recently, one good example is also a new sign (signs) on Brno-west feeder at D1, first time you can see those four cities besides each other without any smaller city like Břeclav, Mikulov or Olomouc - Ostrava was added recently because of D1 prolongation, so now it's OSTRAVA, BRATISLAVA (SK), WIEN (A) and PRAHA, three capital cities near Brno )


----------



## פובליק פיינט

So according to this website http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/dalnicni-sit/ve-stavbe there are currently cca 150 kms of motorways and expressways u/c, 62,4 kms should be opened in 2010.

Current D+R network is 1113 km long.


----------



## mapman:cz

Massive truck pile-up due to foggy weather occured today on D8 near German border, 12 trucks, 1 van and 1 car included. Photos: http://aktualne.centrum.cz/zpravy/n.../01/20/foto-hromadna-nehoda-12-kamionu-na-d8/
















Lucky Romanian:









Luckily only 2 people injured, no severe injuries...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Phew. At least the guardrails did their job.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Phew. At least the guardrails did their job.


yeah, but tight


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

^^ Similar (but not that serious) stuff just few weeks ago on D5.









Anyway, some *news:*
Czech and Polish transportation ministers have agreed that the border connection of D1+A1 should be finished in March 2012 (according to today's news).


----------



## rarse

What sections are supposed to be opened in 2010 and which month?


----------



## mapman:cz

rarse said:


> What sections are supposed to be opened in 2010 and which month?


# D1, úsek Kroměříž-východ – Říkovice (11,3 km), 10/2010
# D8, úsek Lovosice – Bílinka (3,5 km), 4Q/2010
# R1, úsek D1 – Slivenec (23,0 km), 09/2010
# R4, úsek Mirotice – Třebkov (5,9 km), 3Q/2010
# R6, úsek Jenišov – Nové Sedlo (5,1 km), 05/2010
# R55, úsek Hulín – Hulín-východ (2,8 km), 10/2010
# R55, úsek Hulín – Skalka (10,8 km), 10/2010


----------



## Vallex

So far as I know:
R1 - Prague Outer Ring - From Interchange R1 and D1 until Bridge Lochkov (December)
R4 - Praha-Strakonice - From Dubenec until Háje (October) and from Mirotice until Nová Hospoda (December)
R6 - Praha-Pomezí nad Ohří - From Jenišov until Nové Sedlo (May) and from Tisová until Kamenný Dvůr (July)
R7 - Praha-Chomutov - Exit Postoloprty-západ (December)
R55 - Olomouc-Břeclav - Interchange Hulín (November)
R56 - Ostrava-Frýdek-Místek - From Ostrava-zentrum until Ostrava-Českobratrská (November)
MO - Praha Inner Ring - From Tunnel Blanka until Praha-Troja (month unknown)


----------



## rarse

Thank you very much to both of you. :cheers:


----------



## mapman:cz

Vallex said:


> So far as I know:
> R4 - Praha-Strakonice - From Dubenec until Háje (October)
> R7 - Praha-Chomutov - Exit Postoloprty-západ (December)
> R56 - Ostrava-Frýdek-Místek - From Ostrava-zentrum until Ostrava-Českobratrská (November)
> MO - Praha Inner Ring - From Tunnel Blanka until Praha-Troja (month unknown)


R4 and R7 ar not even under construction, so not possible
R56 - true but not as an expressway, only dual carriageway
MO - November 2012 - unfortunately!


----------



## eucitizen

What is not yet under construction on M0 between MUK Blanka and the connection to the road 8?
I guess that bridge?


----------



## mapman:cz

eucitizen said:


> What is not yet under construction on M0 between MUK Blanka and the connection to the road 8?
> I guess that bridge?


On th main route there is a tunnel under the Vltava river, that bridge has only a feeder function, so its construction is not necessary for completion of the ring's main route. Nowadays all parts of 'Blanka' are under construction, the last one waiting was a small stretch just after the Malovanka interchange where the Strahov tunnel begins. Opening date, OTOH, was suspended few months ago to 2012...


----------



## Aan

*Deaths on road statistics for Czech republic - year 2009*
75000 road accidents (evidence of police, real number is MUCH higher, there was raise of limit where you must call cops from 50000CZK to 100000CZK)

832 dead people (-160 against 2008)
3536 serious injuries (-273)
23777 light injuries (-999)

123 dead at accidents "caused by" alcohol (there was only alcohol presented, it's stupid to make statements it's cause of accident)

5700 accidents with alcohol (7200 in 2008)

522 accidents with cyclists

source
http://news.auto.cz/bezpecnost/nehodovost-v-cr-roce-2009-na-nasich-silnicich-zemrelo-832-osob.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Mystery still surrounds the connections between Czechia and Poland in the north of CZ.

It seems clear by now, that Polish S3 will run to Lubawka. However, both S5 and S8 do not seem to be planned anywhere south or southwest of Wrocław, to connect towards Praha. 

The construction of D11 seems to be clear to Jaroměř. After that, there are vague plans for an R11 from Jaroměř via Trutnov towards the S3 near Lubawka. 

However, such a route will not connect Praha with Wrocław (and Warszawa). If I remember correctly, Wrocław is signed on D11. So how will this shape up in the future? I have no idea. 

If it was up to me, D11 would run to the Polish border at Náchod, and S5 or S8 would continue via Kłodzko towards Wrocław. Another R-road would be running towards the Polish S3 for north-south traffic.


----------



## mapman:cz

To clear this situation:

New Praha - Wrocław connection is supposed to go through Lubawka. I've seen a new polish proposal for TEN-T network and there surely is foreseen a direct connection along today's DK5 from Wrocław to Lubawka. 

Zone planning documents of Lower-silesian voivodship show, that A8 is planned there.

In the same document there are also corridors for other S-class roads, esp. S5 from A8 to Kłodzko and then further heading south to PL/CZ border near Boboszów/Dolní Lipka.

In the corridor Jaroměř - Náchod - Kłodzko a high-quality primary road should be built, with bypasses and some interchanges on important junctions.

BTW Chris, good job with all those special characters )


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Okay, that clears things up. The route via Lubawka would be only like 10 - 15 km longer than via Náchod. 

Another question I have regards the Praha - Wien connections. Currently, Austrian S3 is built as a 2+1 road with reservation for future 2x2 between Hollabrunn and Guntersdorf, with a future option to extend it towards the Czech border. 

Are there plans to built an expressway from Znojmo to Jihlava? In Austria, most priority nowadays seems to be on the Wien - Brno connection (also towards southern Poland). However, the route Wien - Praha via A5-R52-D1 is over 35 km longer than via A22-S3-I/38-D1. I wonder why this route seems to have a low priority by both the Austrian and Czech governments.


----------



## and802

*Cesky Tesin - Vienna route*

many thanks for your information.

one thing more ....

my plan is to go from Cesky Tesin to Vienna. what is the fastest / most convenient way (Czech part) to get there ? of course toll roads included.


----------



## Tramfreak

and802 said:


> many thanks for your information.
> 
> one thing more ....
> 
> my plan is to go from Cesky Tesin to Vienna. what is the fastest / most convenient way (Czech part) to get there ? of course toll roads included.


It seems to me that the best option is: *R48(I/48)* Český Těšín - Bělotín, *D1* Bělotín - Lipník nad Bečvou, *R35* Lipník nad Bečvou - Olomouc, *R46* Olomouc - Vyškov, *D1* Vyškov - Brno, *D2* Brno - Břeclav, *I/55* Břeclav - Austrian border.


----------



## mapman:cz

From Tesin to Vienna use R48, I/48, D1, R35, R46, D1, R52, I/52 Austria.
Cities: Frydek-Mistek, Novy Jicin, Belotin, Lipnik, Olomouc, Prostejov, Vyskov, Brno, Mikulov.

I/48 is primary road with 2 lanes for each direction on almost whole its lenght, all other roads are motorways or expressways, except last few kms of I/52.

It seems complicated but it is not, just follow Olomouc and Brno and then on Brno bypass follow Wien (A).


----------



## Vallex

From Tesin to Vienna, I went on Slovakian roads, but maybe this route will be good:

Take no 48 until Olomouc.
Take no 46 until Vyskov.
Take no D1 until Brno
Take no 52 until the border
----
Take no B7 until Schrick, then there will be an Autobahn (A5)

hope this helps.


----------



## and802

many, many thanks.

I can see your suggestions are very similiar, only differ from each other with the last part of my planned journey: I52 or D2. 

could you please tell me how much time I need for the whole Czech section ? maybe not to obey all traffic regulations, but on the other hand not to be caught by police every 10th kilometers.


----------



## HiRazor

Brno - Mikulov is about 45 kms, half of it expressway R52 (130 kph), the other half rather good national road (90 kph), bypassing all the towns except Mikulov. My rough estimate is it can be easily done in half an hour obeying all trafic regulations, probably faster disobeying them (the national road is mostly straight so it allows to maintain quite fast pace if not stuck behind a truck and heavy traffic from the opposite direction making passing it difficult).

Imho the following austrian section is more troublesome as the following 30 kms of the B7up to the current end of A5 by Schrick goes through many towns and villages.


----------



## Tramfreak

and802 said:


> many, many thanks.
> 
> I can see your suggestions are very similiar, only differ from each other with the last part of my planned journey: I52 or D2.
> 
> could you please tell me how much time I need for the whole Czech section ? maybe not to obey all traffic regulations, but on the other hand not to be caught by police every 10th kilometers.


The I/52 is probably faster if you're not stuck with some slow trucks (on a road like that it's almost impossible to overtake a truck). The D2 could be less stressful, but it depends on the traffic situation. 

The whole journey through CZ should take just under 3 hours.


----------



## mapman:cz

Fresh pics of southern part of Prague ring road.

Full gallery here: http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/10/100530-R1/


----------



## 1+1=3

Tunnel Cholupice - cca 2 km - on Prague outer ring, to be opened this summer


----------



## X236K

^^ Just cannot wait for that...


----------



## bleetz

What part of the Prague ring road is now completed?


----------



## mapman:cz

4 kms of eastern part and 13 kms of the western part, in September the whole southern section between D1 and D5 will be opened:

Green - in operation, red - under construction


----------



## H123Laci

^^ it will be one small step for Praha, one giant leap for Europe... :lol:


----------



## HiRazor

1+1=3 said:


> Tunnel Cholupice - cca 2 km - on Prague outer ring, to be opened this summer


Those (60) speed limits really scare me. I hope they're meant to be used only in case of some emergencies.

I can't understand why in czech motorway tunnels even the short and with full size emergency lane all along ones such like Valík, the max allowded speed is 80 km/h, while in much narrower and longer tunnels in Austria the general speed limit is 100, not to mention Italy where many tunnels don't have any special speed limit at all.

Another thing I dislike about czech motorway tunnel standards is that unlike everywhere else, the right outer marker lights are white (ie the same colour like the left outer markers). This exception not only lacks any logic, but is also dangerous, as from a far distance the left and right borders of the roadway cannot be distinguished.


----------



## bleetz

Still a long way to go! When are they planning to start and finish the other sections?


----------



## Mateusz

Which 'usek/useky?' are going to be under construction next ?


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

Mateusz said:


> Which 'usek/useky?' are going to be under construction next ?


teoretycznie powinny to byc 511 (wschód, między autostradą brneńską D1 a drogą na Kolin) oraz 518+519, czyli północny-zachód, od lotniska do usteckiej D8, niestety obecne trasowanie jest pod ostarzałem mieszkańców dzielnic Suchdol (płn) i Bechovice (wsch), następną inwestycją oddaną do uzytku będzie wewnętrzna obwodnica MO na odcinku Stresovice-Troja, niemal cała w tunelu, budowana pełną parą,, do oddania jest jeszcze ok. 2.5 roku, reszta to dośc odległa przyszłosc


----------



## mapman:cz

^^^
The above statement is entirely true.

On inner ring the NW section is under construction, due to be completed on 20.12.2012

Next section scheduled for construction is stretch 511 (SE part of Prague ring road), but there are some problemes with NIMBY's so we need to be patient...


----------



## bleetz

What is the total length of the outer ring?


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

bleetz said:


> What is the total length of the outer ring?


it`s about 82.8km

17.3 is ready in 2 sections, 23.1 to be opened on September (it`ll be 36.3km of constant motorway + 4.1), so totally this year 40.4 km will be available


----------



## bleetz

What constitutes the 4.1? Tunnels?


----------



## mapman:cz

bleetz said:


> What constitutes the 4.1? Tunnels?


Eastern part of the ring road (green highlited on the map)


----------



## Matz32Z

1+1=3 said:


> Tunnel Cholupice - cca 2 km - on Prague outer ring, to be opened this summer



3:37 speed trap camera ?


----------



## eucitizen

Can someone tellme why the strech nr. 520 of the Prague R1 can't be built without the othr streches 518 and 519? I know there are problems with these 2 streches, but i think it is possible to build the 520 alone as it ends crossing with the D8. So we would have all motorways and expressways around Prague connected together, of course when the strech 511 is also built.


----------



## mapman:cz

eucitizen said:


> Can someone tellme why the strech nr. 520 of the Prague R1 can't be built without the othr streches 518 and 519?


Because stretch 519 has two alternative endings on D8... If construction of any alternative will be approved (territiorial decision), then also 520 stretch would by finally localized.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

And after opening Vysocanska Radiala there wolud be quite comfortable alternative way D8-Prumyslova-Vysocanska Radiala-R1


----------



## HiRazor

Matz32Z said:


> 3:37 speed trap camera ?


Yes. Basically every tunnel in Czech republic has speed cameras measuring average speed of vehicules along its entire length. Even more the average speed traps are becoming increasingly common even on non tunnel stretches of many expressways and even roads especially in urban areas. So beware.

Luckily the locations of average speed measurements can be relatively easily identified as at its beginning and its end there is a thin short line across the lane (the very same as in the video) + speed cameras pointed at the line.


----------



## HiRazor

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> And after opening Vysocanska Radiala there wolud be quite comfortable alternative way D8-Prumyslova-Vysocanska Radiala-R1


Exactly. D8-Prumyslova-Vysocanska is 2x2 without level crossings over its entire length, so for the time being it's a sufficient substitute for the missing part of The Prague Ring.


----------



## eucitizen

mapman:cz said:


> Because stretch 519 has two alternative endings on D8... If construction of any alternative will be approved (territiorial decision), then also 520 stretch would by finally localized.


Any picture of these 2 alternative endings?


----------



## mapman:cz

eucitizen said:


> Any picture of these 2 alternative endings?


It's the same old story, Suchdol or not: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/r1-sever.pdf


----------



## Tramfreak

mapman:cz said:


> It's the same old story, Suchdol or not: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/r1-sever.pdf


Judging from this map, I like the Northern variant. What are the main arguments against it?


----------



## mapman:cz

Tramfreak said:


> Judging from this map, I like the Northern variant. What are the main arguments against it?


Really? Because by all means it's nonsense: 


8 kms longer (20 vs 28), take into account that it should cover all transit routes on west-east axis,
direct costs are very similar to the southern one, but the northern one requires longer feeders and supportive road system
southern variant is stabilized sice 1930's, first in a cut, now with a long cut&cover tunnel through Suchdol
there is also a problem with protected area of nuclear research area near Řež
northern variant doesn't help as a connection between northern parts of the city
and many more....

Very complex summary in czech is here: http://www.okruhprahy.cz/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18


----------



## Tramfreak

mapman:cz said:


> Really? Because by all means it's nonsense:
> 
> 
> 8 kms longer (20 vs 28), take into account that it should cover all transit routes on west-east axis,
> direct costs are very similar to the southern one, but the northern one requires longer feeders and supportive road system
> southern variant is stabilized sice 1930's, first in a cut, now with a long cut&cover tunnel through Suchdol
> there is also a problem with protected area of nuclear research area near Řež
> northern variant doesn't help as a connection between northern parts of the city
> and many more....
> 
> Very complex summary in czech is here: http://www.okruhprahy.cz/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18


Ok ok, well I imagined which variant would be better for me, and that's selfish of course. The Northern variant would be slightly better for people from Neratovice, but I agree that its disadvantages disqualify it completely. And I think that even the NIMBY's in Suchdol will once be celebrating the highway in its Southern variant. 

It's a pity that the terrain is so complicated so the costs will be high and long tunnels and high bridges are needed. But Prague won't have a problem with that, given the length of tunnels under the city.


----------



## eucitizen

mapman:cz said:


> Really? Because by all means it's nonsense:
> 
> 
> 8 kms longer (20 vs 28), take into account that it should cover all transit routes on west-east axis,
> direct costs are very similar to the southern one, but the northern one requires longer feeders and supportive road system
> southern variant is stabilized sice 1930's, first in a cut, now with a long cut&cover tunnel through Suchdol
> there is also a problem with protected area of nuclear research area near Řež
> northern variant doesn't help as a connection between northern parts of the city
> and many more....
> 
> Very complex summary in czech is here: http://www.okruhprahy.cz/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18


I have a flat in suchdol and I can tell you that accoridng to the southern variant of the 518 i would be on the ringroad in 1 minute! I don't understand why so many people are agaisnt it, including my neighbours which made also a petition, that, of course, i didn't sign. For now the only chance to og on the other side of the river is going through full of traffic roads, so i am looking forward for the opening of the tunel Blanka complex!!


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

mapman:cz said:


> Very complex summary in czech is here: http://www.okruhprahy.cz/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18


Tursko? Do turkish people live there? Coz the names of streets are slavonic.


----------



## Sch1

No, the name originates historically from a place where the cattle feeds.
"Tur domácí" is the biological name of cattle in Czech. But commonly you would not use it


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Sch1 said:


> No, the name originates historically from a place where the cattle feeds.
> "Tur domácí" is the biological name of cattle in Czech. But commonly you would not use it


Thank you for the information. Actually we have this word in Bulgarian( pronounced: "тур"=Tur~Tour or choose, am I wrong?). It means an extinct wild forest Еuropean bull and the chess figure-castle/rook.

Sorry for the off-topic. Maybe to return on-topic, could you, please, share the plans for future motorway developments of your new government?


----------



## Mateusz

I believe it's reffering to 'Tur' as to what it means in English : 'Aurochs'


----------



## mapman:cz

R1 Prague Ring road, southern part, sections 512 and 513, photo update:



















































































Credits to Petr Mančal, all photos here


R1 section 515 - reconstruction of an 1984 section, drive-thru video (feat. OR):
http://www.stream.cz/video/481468-r1-515-muk-trebonice-muk-slivenec


----------



## mapman:cz

*Inliners on Prague Ring road*

Section 513 of the Prague Ring R1 was opened for inliners today, there were also two races (10 and 21 kms), after that one half (left) was opened til evening for everybody (on 7 kms). Riding inline skates on brand new concrete surface was really amazing. Few photos:


----------



## rarse

:cheers:


----------



## Blaskovitz

mapman:cz said:


>



Hmm "Łączyć się" in Polish looks weird. Better version is "Dzwoń"(call) lub Dzwonić(Call/Ring).


----------



## mapman:cz

Blaskovitz said:


> Hmm "Łączyć się" in Polish looks weird. Better version is "Dzwoń"(call) lub Dzwonić(Call/Ring).


What does it mean precisely? "Connect (with)"? Then maybe not perfect, but sufficient... At first I was really surprised to see 7 languages, really rare in CZ..


----------



## Coccodrillo

Also "gridare" in Italian isn't correct. It means "to cry" or "to scream".


----------



## mapman:cz

Coccodrillo said:


> Also "gridare" in Italian isn't correct. It means "to cry" or "to scream".


OK, thanks, it seems someone used google translate.... GRRRRRRRRR

What!s correct? I'll write a mail to someone to correct it...


----------



## eucitizen

Italian text is horrible. Gridare means to yell, so Italians has to yell to get help 
They could ask someone who knows good italian. Better wording should be Chiamare 112 or Chiamate 112


----------



## Tramfreak

It's a mess. French should be "appelez 112" or "appelez le 112" in my opinion.
Because as it is there, it's inconsistent. Volejte, Call, and Rufen Sie, are imperative nouns, but appeler is an infinitive. It should be like in this campaign promoting 112 emergency calls. 

Because it's seemingly a temporary display, the translations are not important and foreigners will understand it anyway. But it shows some serious amateurism. We should care more about details.


----------



## Surel

*what connections are the most needed ones.*

I thought about what good connections are still missing in the czech network. It is more about bottlenecks than anything else in fact I mean sections that should not be very long or significant, but their effect would be significant. I came up with these.

1) The last part of D8, its opening seems to be throught the history of the motorway in the same 2 years from now.

2) With opening of the southern ring motorway around Prague, it is the northen connection. Here I see the problem with North-South connection, and North - West,Eeast connections.

This should very well change with introduction of Blanka tunnel in (2012), securing North-South grade separeted connection. Together with "Břevnovská radiála" on the east (constructed ???) the North - West (ring) connection would be established. When "Vysočanská radiála" (this year) is build, the Norht - East (ring) connection is also established.c

Sections in discussion are depicted in yellow in the following picture:









please feel free to suggest others such problematic spots.


----------



## Tramfreak

^^ I think that Libeňská spojka, connecting the City Ring and R8, and therefore bypassing V Holešovičkách street should receive more attention. However, it seems a very complicated project and maybe its importance could decrease after the opening of tunel Blanka. An alternative would be building a tunnel for the R8 under V Holešovičkách street, but I don't think that's very realistic.


----------



## AlexisMD

wrong Russian translation
not кричать 112 (scream 112 ), but звонить / набрать 112


----------



## RipleyLV

AlexisMD said:


> wrong Russian translation
> not кричать 112 (scream 112 ), but звонить / набрать 112


I cracked at this one.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

Tramfreak said:


> ^^ I think that Libeňská spojka, connecting the City Ring and R8, and therefore bypassing V Holešovičkách street should receive more attention. However, it seems a very complicated project and maybe its importance could decrease after the opening of tunel Blanka. An alternative would be building a tunnel for the R8 under V Holešovičkách street, but I don't think that's very realistic.


Libenska Spojka is a project for distant future, because the eastern section of City Ring probably will be constructed in at least 7-8 years; wha`s more there is a comfortable connection of D8 with Outern Ring and Vysocanska Radiala by Prumyslova street, which is marked as a normal street on that map, but in fact it`s a 2x2 without standard junctions

the case of R8 (V Holesovickach street) is a bit complicated, as the future traffic will be even bigger than current and local citizens support the idea of tunnel, but IMO it`s not very real in few years, 

it`s sure that projects such as Outern Ring section between D11 and D1 (crucial for Prague) or between R7 (airport) and D8 are going to be constructed earlier, and I think that`s a good choice,

I don`t know the situation as well as Prague citizens, but I think that City Ring is constructed by the city, which also pays the construction of new section of undergound, while Outern Ring is sponsored by RSD/Government, and will be done earlier (except NE section) 

I wonder what sb from Prague thinks of that


----------



## Surel

*Electronics Vignettes in CZ*

According to current legislation should be electronic vignettes introduced on the czech tolled roads with the coming of next year also for the small cars instead of current stickers.

The only hope is that the bill introducing EVs would be wiped from the law before the contract is signed.The newly formed coalition for government turned its stance and the parties that once passed the bill before the elections now seems to oppose it.However the ministry of transport is already preparing the tender. The obvious winner would be of course austrian Kapsch.

The joke behind this, illustrating btw the way czech public finances are governed, is that new system would only make the government lose 12 BLN CZK (500 MIL EUR) in period till 2017.

It is also interesting to compare the costs and benefits of already implemented electronic toll for cars over 3.5 tonns. Kapsch should receive around 24 BLN CZK (1 BLN EURO) in years 2007 till 2017. When we assume average income from the toll around 5 - 6 BLN CZK per year we get 50 - 60 BLN CZK (2 - 2.5 BLN EUR) per 2007 - 2017.

We can see that Kapsch receives around 50 % of all the incomes of the system. To ilustrate, figure from las years.










I wouldnt wonder if the current law provision indeed stayed intact and we would see little boxes in all cars on czech motorways next year. It doesnt matter that we have crises and we are told that it is necessary to cut pensions, introduce tution fees, etc etc... Obviously we are not going to save on private enterprises = leaches, as they represent fast money for our representatives.

This is the masterpiece in privatisation of the public property. Once publicly financed, it can be privately sucked.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

is the toll planned for all sort of vehicles? 
and how is it going to be paid by cars under 3.5t? the system like Slovak truck toll (with boxes), Croatian or French?


----------



## Aan

it's mandatory by rules of EU to use toll for all cars, there was date 2012 in media but I think it was postponed and there will be some exceptions for some countries 1st years


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ No, the 2012 date was for trucks. 

There is no way you can introduce an electronic toll (GPS) for cars in such short notice.

Besides that, there are many legal problems to be solved with GPS toll, such as the lifting of other, existing taxes, privacy issues, regional price variation, time-pricing and the fact any government cannot use it in order to reduce the deficit.

(GPS toll is a VERY easy way to generate some extra revenue, just set the price 1 - 2 cents higher, almost nobody would notice it, while it has the potential to generate billions in extra revenue, something the motorist will never see back).


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ No, the 2012 date was for trucks.
> 
> There is no way you can introduce an electronic toll (GPS) for cars in such short notice.


The first paradox is that it should not be GPS based, just microwave based electronic vignettes. I.e. the currrent stickers for cars under 3.5 tonnes would be replaced by electronic boxes. No kms charges whatsover. The second paradox is that in this way the system would not increase the revenue but only decrease it, as there are costs of implementation and manufacture of the boxes, and there is drop in revenue due to the fact that multiple car would use one electronic unit in e.g. household, firm etc.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Besides that, there are many legal problems to be solved with GPS toll, such as the lifting of other, existing taxes, privacy issues, regional price variation, time-pricing and the fact any government cannot use it in order to reduce the deficit.


The only legal problem in this case is that the law that forces the use of electronic vignettes passed through parlament somewhere in the year 2009. Few months later the same parliament tried to erase this from the already workin law. It did not suceed. Then came the election and now is there new parliament, that can erase this from the law again. Unless it happens the law has to be forced by 1.1.2011. The Kapsch claims it is able to supply the system and units (practicaly the proposed system is stiched for this company and no one else has a chance).




ChrisZwolle said:


> (GPS toll is a VERY easy way to generate some extra revenue, just set the price 1 - 2 cents higher, almost nobody would notice it, while it has the potential to generate billions in extra revenue, something the motorist will never see back).


As I said, it is not GPS, km based toll. The politicians also say there is not a plan to introduce km based tolls for cars under 3.5 tonnes. And the system doesnt work with this variant (also therefore it represents no additional income, just additional costs of 500 MIL euro till 2017). However I am sure, this is just a clever trick. Once everyone has box inside, it will be much easier transition towards km based toll. Sure, any transition will be again well paid to Kapsch, as it would represent "rebuilding" of system, etc... 

And that is the main reason for this whole hassle - to keep the flows going in the right way, from the drivers towards the Kapsch. Dont try to find in it any common sence.


----------



## mapman:cz

mapman:cz said:


> I'll write a mail to someone to correct it...


Motorway Directorate today confirmed that until the opening date (20/9 probably) all SOS boxes will have correct translations in its SW. Thanks to all for noticing, it landed well on the right places 

To prevent further questions, the screen of this SOS box is in offline mode, i. e. it occurs in case that SOS box is not connected to the dispatching centre. In online mode you just press a button to connect to dispatching centre and screen serves as a communication instrument, it has two buttons for YES/NO and it has a multilanguage SW. 

Those SOS boxes on Prague Ring represent a new generation of SOS communication on CZ motorways and expressways (main routes for transit traffic, therefore 7 languages of communication).


----------



## Surel

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> is the toll planned for all sort of vehicles?
> and how is it going to be paid by cars under 3.5t? the system like Slovak truck toll (with boxes), Croatian or French?


The truck vehicles are already tolled in CZ based on microwave km toll charge. The supplier of technology is austrian Kapsch (it is rummored that some lobbyst have even stock in this company, and it is fact that some politicians had connections to the Prague based suppliers of Kapsch (e.g. Eltodo). Back to the topic. The toll for trucks (I guess over 12t) is in use since the january 2007, the system differentiates according to axles and weight and exhausts. Since the start of 2010 it includes also cars over 3.5 and implements time of the day based price differential.

The cars under 12t were tolled using sticker, sticker gave you right to use tolled roads for certain period of time, ten days, month, year ... etc. As the cars over 3.5 tonnes are now in the km based toll system, only the cars under 3.5t use the sticker system now.

What I was talking about: according to current law, the sticker system should be abolished and since 2011 on even the cars under 3.5t should use electronic based toll boxes. The only difference is that these boxes should be period based (days, months, year etc, dont know exactly the intervals) not km based.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

So does that mean that non-czech car users will be forced to buy a piece of electronics even when they are just travelling across the Czech Republic?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuzzy Llama said:


> So does that mean that non-czech car users will be forced to buy a piece of electronics sticker even when they are just travelling across the Czech Republic?


----------



## mapman:cz

No, they won't, it will be possible to rent it - you'll pay a deposit for the device and get it back on the other end of your transit route through CZ.

But good news is that the new government stated that they want to abolish those non-sense electronic coupons. But they have to make it fast.

_Chris is right as for current status, of course _


----------



## Surel

Yeah, the funny thing is, that the same guys that brought it up, now proclaim that they want to abolish it. I think, that in the end, we will be told that they could not manage to change the law, in between there will be signed contract between Kapsh and the Ministry of Transport... . Anyway this example just ilustrate that Ministry of Transport and its agenda (together with SFDI) is the biggest leakage of czech budget.

But anyway it is utermost nonsense to introduce this.


----------



## Surel

Currently you would buy this:









In the future you would probably rent something like this against deposit 500 CZK (20 EUR) and you would put on it time credit for the same price as the sticker:










I hope that the system will not be implemented as it would mean minus 12 MLD CZK for the road budget over five years. If the el. vignetts should be implemented with positive budget effect they would have to bring km based charging, with minimum price 1,5 CZK per KM. That is around 0,06 EUR per km.... What I think, that this whole story is headed for this variant anyway... it is just easier to make small steps for the agenda than one big leap due to weaker public discussion.


If anyone can come with a very good reason why to go for electronic variant of a sticker, do it.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

I`m terrified ;(((
current system is IMO very good, sticker is far more comfortable than box, and paying for distance - tragedy; now my weekend in Prague is 250, if the price is 0.5 CZK/km the price is 370!
and I would be afraid that they controll my avarage speed and fine me


----------



## zagłębiak1

Whats happen when this sticker will be destroyed or faulty?


----------



## mapman:cz

zagłębiak;58878489 said:


> Whats happen when this sticker will be destroyed or faulty?


Paper sticker or electronic-box?

As for the "paper" sticker, everything is explained in detail on MoT website...

As for the electronic one, who knows ?? and I'd like to say "who cares?", i really hope that it's intruduction will be abolished...


----------



## eucitizen

It is a non sense to have a small box for an electronic vignette. Why didn't they suggest a similar system like in Hungary? They are just virtual and they have cameras and special cars checking if you have the sticker.
The electronic box is useful only if there is a toll system like for the trucks. 
I ave such an electronic box, but I sue it when I pay the toll in Italy and for now it cannot work in other countries. Hopefully the EU decided for a common interface for these boxes.


----------



## Surel

They decided in this way, because "they" are bribed, and they dont pursue public interest, but primarly private interests.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Could you possibly tell me, please, if there are already or are to be build any sections on Prague Ring Road 3x3+2e?

Sorry ,if it's been asked.


----------



## mapman:cz

Sections 516 and 517 are 3+3 with shoulders, that's 3,5 + 2,5 = 6 km

Sections 518+519+520 and 511 are to be build as 3+3 with shoulders:
9,4 + 6,7 + 13,7 + 12,6 = 44,4 km


----------



## Surel

The official opening date for souther part of Prague's ring is set to be on 20. 9. 2010. Sections 514 and 513 are virtually finished whereas section 512 is still under construction. Section 515 will be completaly reconstructed by 31. 8. 2010.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Stavime-pro-vas/Rychlostni-silnice-aktualne/jihozapadni-cast-prazskeho-okruhu-se-otevre-20-zari

Two days earlier (18. 10.) will be open day for wide public by the site of Zbraslav bridge.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is that the entire southern ring from D5 to D1?


----------



## H123Laci

^^ the southern part of the budapester ring is also between 1 and 5, only the prefix is different...


----------



## HiRazor

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is that the entire southern ring from D5 to D1?


Yes


----------



## Surel

There happened caving last night during the construction of the "Blanka" tunnel for Prague's inner City ring (not the outer ring!!). One man with excaveter was captured by the soil, luckily he survived and was released this mornig after six hours. It is unclear what was the reason for caving and how will this affect the construction.

Thats how it looks from the surface. (c) www.novinky.cz


















This is how it looks inside during normal construction. (c) www.tunelblanka.cz










Location at www.mapy.cz


----------



## Surel

Nice picture showing the whole situation. On the bottom side of the picture is the working pit at Prašný most.










The hole almost took the building of the Ministry of Culture.


----------



## mapman:cz

*Pictures of newly constructed stretches on motorway network*

D1 0135 Kroměříž - Říkovice (part of Brno - Ostrava motorway)
http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/10/100703-D1/

















Prague Beltway
southern part
http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/10/100711-R1/


----------



## Aan

40cm bump from hot weather on D5 highway near Bor u Tachova, later fell down after cooling down in night, on photos is already lower, it's at connection of road between concrete and asphalt surface





































source


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

And something very similar on the Prague beltway:








source: idnes.cz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think the problem is that asphalt tends to expand under extreme heat, but then meets the concrete, which doesn't give, and there is no other way than going up. It mostly seems to be a problem at points where asphalt meets concrete, although inferior asphalt is also subject to extensive rutting (this used to be a major problem in Poland, where they banned trucks on hot days, and asphalt was often only 10 cm thick).


----------



## Aan

yes, you re right it's explained in czech article, but both asphalt and also concrete expand, concrete is just stronger and pushes asphalt above


----------



## Miguel_PL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think the problem is that asphalt tends to expand under extreme heat, but then meets the concrete, which doesn't give, and there is no other way than going up. It mostly seems to be a problem at points where asphalt meets concrete, although inferior asphalt is also subject to extensive rutting (this used to be a major problem in Poland, where they banned trucks on hot days, and asphalt was often only 10 cm thick).


Unfortunately, they've lifted that ban in Poland due to 'very good quality' of our main roads which seem to be resistant.


----------



## mapman:cz

*R1 Prague ring road - photo update*

Sunday photos of final works on southern part of Prague Ring Road: I recommend everybody to get used to the term "*Pražský okruh*", because you'll see it on the traffic signs all over Prague as a main navigation term.

Beginning at D1×R1 interchange heading west to D5 (Plzeň).

Interchange with D1

































Near Modletice

















Herink

















Jesenice

















Vestec

















Cholupice

















Komořany


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Looks great, when will the first section be opened?


----------



## mapman:cz

The whole D1-D5 (Brno - Plzeň) section is due to be opened on 20th September 2010. First "interchange" pics are from the least advanced place where roadworks will be ongoing also in 2011, but the main connections to the ringroad will be in service permanently.

Map of temporary traffic managment from 20. 9. 2010 at D1×R1 interchange:









orange: in operation
dark grey: under construction
light grey: section 511 (plan)


----------



## Surel

The reconstruction of infrastructure in the regions hit by the quick floods last week starts with military building quite few provisional bridges. Since military, they can be fast and build a bridge in one day. 

In general thats the picture they have to change




















Few pictures from the place "Rousinov" (c) www.novinky.cz

Soldiers building 20t heavy and 18m long bridge.



























Army also builds provisory bridge in Chrastava to replace destroyed 40 m art nouveau bridge
(c) Ceska televize



























also interesting video with some shots of the army buidling bridges there
http://www.ct24.cz/povodne-2010/985...ali-hraz-jinde-stavi-vojaci-provizorni-mosty/


Here are also some pictures of their work from the last year. (c) ihned


----------



## mapman:cz

Some pics of D1 motorway in Ostrava, exit 354 Ostrava, Rudná


----------



## mapman:cz

Prague Ring Road, 5 weeks to opening:

Modletice, interchange with D1
























near Herink








bridge over Botič








near Komořany


----------



## 1+1=3

updates of Prague outer ring from end of July
month before opening now



1+1=3 said:


> R1-R4 crossing and 2 kms long flyoverbridge passing Vltava and Berounka river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 m long bridge crossing Lochkov valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## 1+1=3

second part


1+1=3 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> crossing with D1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## H123Laci

^^ not "crossing", but interchange...


----------



## rarse

Thank you guys for all those pictures.


----------



## Surel

Another short "mini" section of R6 was opened. It is the section Jenišov - Nové sedlo marked as K6 on following picture of West Bohemian county of Karlovy Vary.










Some two months old pictures from before the full opening linked from http://forum.ceskedalnice.cz/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=109&start=25 (c) poljaq


----------



## Surel

The sad news is, that according to the www.novinky.cz, some mass of the slope on one side moved on the newly finished road just today, "due to the long lasting rains and not established vegetation root system that would hold it". Thus the road is again only 0x2 till they repair it. Luckily it should be in the warranty still  .


----------



## hofburg

do you have pics of R6 near Karlovy Vary?


----------



## 1+1=3

hofburg said:


> do you have pics of R6 near Karlovy Vary?


Some are here http://www.komunikace-r6.cz/index.php?t=gallery&n=galerie-fotogalerie-41








.


----------



## 1+1=3

aerial views of Prague outer ring u/c


1+1=3 said:


> some pics from the air


----------



## 1+1=3

Prague and surroundings
green = opened in 2010
red = u/c in 2010
grey = planned


----------



## Surel

Interesting traffic info pages of the Ministry of Transportation, Ministry of Interior Affairs (police) and RSD on www.dopravniinfo.cz.

There is the basic interactive map of the czech roads grid (with actuall situation updates) and nice menu allowing to acces kameras, traffic intensities, etc.. At http://www.dopravniinfo.cz/

The page is unfortunatelly only in Czech I think... the main menu page is here: http://portal.dopravniinfo.cz/hlavni-strana


You can click trough to some interesting stuff like the daily intensities on D1 at http://portal.dopravniinfo.cz/hustota-provozu-v-profilu-dalnice-d1 and some online animated simulation of the traffic intensity in the Prague's and Brno's main bottlenecks http://portal.dopravniinfo.cz/animace-dopravnich-stavu.


----------



## eucitizen

what is the Austrian toll? I guess it is still higher than czech, otherwise all the transit east-west would go through Austria and not anymore through SK-CZ.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Austrian truck toll is € 0,32 per km for most common euro type 4.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> Why make things unnecessary complicated by charging more truck toll on friday afternoons? hno:


And still more changes to come... Special category/rate for buses, different toll during rush hour on Těšín - Žilina route and other changes planned to come... Especially toll on all primary and some secondary routes are somewhat planned to be introduced, but notihing sure yet...


----------



## Moravian

mapman:cz said:


> And still more changes to come... Special category/rate for buses, different toll during rush hour on Těšín - Žilina route and other changes planned to come... Especially toll on all primary and some secondary routes are somewhat planned to be introduced, but notihing sure yet...



It is certainly easy matter - not only technically to put toll-gates on more primary and some secondary routes. It would be instrument of the regulation however it is certainly not a profit-making business. The traffic volumes are quite low here...No doubts, it is also about the increasing of the freigh costs with all economic impacts....The fact is that there is interest of local government (of districts, towns due to the added traffic avoiding the tolled sections of the motorways and highways - tolling of those road is proposed as one of the (more) solutions)...

There is a special map (unfortunatelly only in Czech version) showing towns and villages affected by truck-traffic:

http://www.dopravnifederace.cz/mapa

Friday-afternoon-extra-charges....Well, the traffic regulation again - but. At least - as well as in Austria - the toll is paid not only by lorries but by ALL vehicles over 3,5t - it means - first of all - by buses/coaches. And anyway - Friday afternoon are roush hours for them as well...It is not the best way of the enviromental policy.


----------



## Surel

Czech Ministry of transportation made public a first document (green book) that should be after comments worked out as the White book of the czech transportation strategy.

In Czech available here (scroll down to get pdf and zip file with map and comments): http://www.mdcr.cz/cs/Media/Tiskove_zpravy/Dopravní+superstrategie.htm

Further should be utilized a multicriteria analysis to get the priority of constructions.

There is intention to use the PPP projects for some parts of the agenda.


The documents very nicely summarizing availabe financial resources of czech transportation policy when no new external financing (e.g. though new debt) would be undergone. The spendings are also analyzed. The strategy assumes that resources from the toll should be invested into the PPP projects. Thus the amount of the PPP spending available is limited by these toll resources. The toll increases by 25 % in 2011 and by another 25 % next year. The mandatory spending (that cannot be avoided + PPP payments (all financed from the toll)) give very little extra room for some other new investment activity. Since these free resources are almost entirelly tighted to the resources from EU, the planning should closely follow priorities of the EU in the transportation infrastructure.

In mld CZK, the red one are the assumed free resources:









The result can be very nicely seen on the following figure. It is the GAP! between the resources needed to finish and operate complete network by 2025 and resources available acording to the worked out strategy, including the PPP. Only around 40 % of what is yet to be build in the Czech network can be build before 2025. Thus around 400 km of motorways in next 15 years.









The most interesting and important of course is the "map" here. This is what the ministry assumes could be constructed till 2025. This map is for the roads and water, for rail is another one. In brackets are the possible finishing dates for given sections. Colour gives the time frame, or PPP in case of blue.










I dont know how much of the plans will come out true, especially the PPP orientation could prove very hard to achieve in my eyes. But, this is really some first document that I saw and could see the financial budget plan for next 10 years in one document, together with reasoning for it and possible implications of such an outline. In the past there was just a goal = map, now there could be some strategy how to make this goal happen.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How is the income from truck tolls distributed? Germany made a very good move directing all revenue from truck toll to road projects and operational costs of the system instead of a mix to other directions like water, rail and general government revenue. If you pay toll, you want to see some improvement for what you're paying for.


----------



## Surel

^^There is no way that the toll would generate revenue higher than are the operational or maintanance costs of the road network. However I dont know about some strict rules for the directing of the revenues so far. There is State fond of Transport infrastructure and it works sort of as a bank. But I guess there might be some internal common sence rules... 

More than 40 % of the truck toll so far goes back to the operator - Kapsch. Dont know if this ratio will change in the future, but I would expect it, if only because the absolute values of the toll rises. This situation is due to the corruption at the segment in the last decade. Normal would much less than 10 %.

the data are in the zip file, however czech only. I picked up something and simplified.

For 2011:

revenue
toll trucks, cars, alll: 6,9 mld CZK
road tax: 5,6 mld CZK
=12,5 mld CZK

costs
cost of the toll, + telematics: 3,07 mld CZK
maintenance + reconstruction D+R+I: 8,4 mld CZK
= 11,47 mld CZK
+ Directorate of roads and motorways overhead costs: 1,14 mld CZK
12,61 mld CZK


There are of course also other revenues and costs, just to give an idea about the use of the direct road taxation or tolling. It barely covers for the maintenance of the roads and systems on them. There is no investment possible into the roads from the toll or tax, let alone to other sectors of the transportation.

The other incomes are from the Gov. budget around 10,90 mld CZK and consumption tax 7,6 mld CZK, EU - commision 18 mld CZK and EIB 10,22 mld CZK (this is I guess a loan). Then there is the toll from the railways 4,90 mld CZK and some other smaller ones.

These are then covering for maintanance of the railway (6 mld) and for new investments into both: around 24 mld roads and 14 railways.


THe plan is to start PPP projects (for some of the investments and the reconstruction of Brno - Prague D1) and for the financing of the PPP payments use only money available from the toll, not more.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The operating cost of the Czech electronic truck toll is definitely too high. It should be around 10% indeed.

The road vignette (or truck toll for that matter) are only a small part of automobility revenue. Much more important are purchase taxes on motor vehicles and excise duty on motor fuels. In the Netherlands, this section accounts for approximately 80% of all government automobility-related revenue, but it has to be noted both are higher than compared to other countries.


----------



## Surel

There is no "additional" tax on the road veheicles in CZ besides VAT, at least if I am well informed.

Sure the consumption tax on gas, etc is much more than the 10 mld CZK coming back from the Gov. budget into the roads and railways.


I would say that this has to mainly do with much more progressive taxation in the Netherlands compared with the CZ. A car is seen as something luxurious in NL, even if almost everyone has it, therefore the excise tax. The second side to it, that at the same time it is almost necessary to have a car for everyone in NL, so it creates easy target. Was the excise tax on car purchase there allways?

The per km taxing was not possible 10 years ago and I think that in the future it will emerge overall.


----------



## Mateusz

This map does not look too optimistic... especially I'm suprised about Prague's Ring


----------



## Surel

yes, it looks realistic .


----------



## Sch1

Revenue from consumption tax from fuels in 2010 was 81,4 bln CZK.
That means it accounts for more than 80% of total automobile revenue in CZ.
But according to Surel's information 18.5 bln CZK came back from the Gov. budget via two separate channels. That is only 22% of the consumption tax revenue. (only 10% of consumption tax revenue is send back to transport budget by law, the rest is a Gov. donation and can be changed by the gov't every year)
No wonder so many highways are missing and the existing roads and railways are in such a bad condition.


----------



## Coccodrillo

> Blanka tunnel breakthrough in Prague
> The final blast took place on 13.01.2011 in the north tube of the Blanka tunnel between Letna and Troja. The tunnel passes under the junction of Korunní and Jana Zajíce streets in Prague. The south tunnel tube has 200 m to go and should break through in February. Work will then shift to the side-tunnels, which will provide ventilation.
> The Blanka tunnel complex forms the north-western section of the City Circle Road and is currently the largest underground construction project in the Czech Republic. The total length of new road section is 6.382 km, of which 5.5 km is in tunnel. Construction of all tunnels is being carried out by Czech contractor Metrostav a.s.
> The section comprises three tunnels sections between the Malovanka grade-separated intersection at the northern portal of the Strahov tunnel and the Troja intersection at the new Troja bridge across the Vltava. These are the 1.4 km Brusnice tunnel with 550 m of mined tunnels and the rest in cut/cover; the 1 km cut/cover Dejvice tunnel under Milady Horakove Street, completed in 2010; the 3.09 km Kralovska Obora tunnel with 2,230 m of mined tunnel and the rest in cut/cover. The latter has a ventilation plant cavern with excavated cross-section of 286 sq m and a complicated system connecting the ventilation tunnel to the main tunnels.
> Blanka tunnel has suffered three collapses during its construction and a shortage of funds, and opening has been delayed until 2014. For more click cz/22 and visit http://www.tunelblanka.cz/ and www.metrostav.cz. 05/11.


Source: http://www.tunnelbuilder.com/


----------



## Surel

Interesting map application by the Roads and Motorways Directorate.
http://geoportal.jsdi.cz/geoportal_RSDCR/default.aspx

It is a beta version and data as of 07. 2010, dont know if it brings that much value added compared to normal online maps, however promisess something to the future. E.g. the densities.


----------



## Surel

Short video with some pictures from Pragues inner city ring Blanka tunnel, which btw was now announced to cost 300 mil euro more, thus 1,4 bil euro totall. And which is not to be opened in the end of this year as at first planned, but perhaps in 2013 or later horizon.










http://video.ihned.cz/c1-49870290-s...nel-blanka-kterym-se-jeste-dlouho-neprojedete


----------



## HiRazor

^^ Big Dig II?


----------



## Surel

No, not really, there it would have to be by one null bigger number, but the costs of the whole inner ring (with the easter sections) might come close to it in the future.


----------



## SeanT

I´ve heard in hungarian medias that there was a terrible accident on R46 (I think) ,where 6 people were killed. They were all foreign citizens, someone from Panama toohno:hno:


----------



## Surel

SeanT said:


> I´ve heard in hungarian medias that there was a terrible accident on R46 (I think) ,where 6 people were killed. They were all foreign citizens, someone from Panama toohno:hno:


Well, it was rather international accident.

In the media is said that the driver of BMW was czech women from Ukraine, her partner was a german guy. In the Skoda Felicia was Czech - Panama (both nationalities) family. 6 people dead.


The accident was that the BMW went over the middle crash barriers into the opposite direction on the expressway and head crashed into the Skoda Felicia. The paramedics were there with helicopter but couldnt keep alive even one person that showed signs of life. It is the most tragic road accident in a year I think. Last year 5 people died somewhere after head on crash (in one car drugged, in the other under alcohol influence).

It is not yet clear how could the BMW get around 75 cm high guard rail and jump into the opposite direction. Picture shows how the cars ended:


----------



## PLH

Can anyone tell me if the roadworks that were on road nr 52 south of Brno near Modřice
have been finished? If not, am I likely to encounter a traffic jam on Friday around midday and if so, isn't it better to take this route?


----------



## seem

Btw, I don't see the reason why to build R52 from Brno via Pohořelice. Some expressway from D2 via Břeclav to Austrian border might be so cheaper than to build "long" expressway from Brno. It might be just a few km longer way. Anyway, it is a bit late now.


----------



## Surel

PLH said:


> Can anyone tell me if the roadworks that were on road nr 52 south of Brno near Modřice
> have been finished? If not, am I likely to encounter a traffic jam on Friday around midday and if so, isn't it better to take this route?


The roadworks are finished. You can see the new pavement in the video. You merge from D1 around 3:10. The road is called Vídeňská radiála. (Wienna's radial road)








seem said:


> Btw, I don't see the reason why to build R52 from Brno via Pohořelice. Some expressway from D2 via Břeclav to Austrian border might be so cheaper than to build "long" expressway from Brno. It might be just a few km longer way. Anyway, it is a bit late now.


My oppinion is that as for now is needed only half or full profile by pass of Mikulov and refurbishment of the rest of the road I 52 to fully separeted level interchanges in full profile, the rest can stay half profile. The intensities would suggest half profile for the full lenght of the road anyway.


----------



## PLH

Thank you very much 

BTW, do not write two consecutive posts, use Edit. I've merged them for you this time.


----------



## Surel

Interesting visualization of the D3 section Hodějovice – Třebonín. That is south of České budějovice. On the map, around here: http://www.mapy.cz/#[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]=6

In detail: 










The promised visualisation as flv file at: http://www.ctech.cz/pic/animace/dalnice_d3.flv
The video comes from this flash site: http://www.ctech.cz/#/vizualizace-staveb


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I thought the southern section was to be constructed as R3? 

Well, I like D3 better anyway. I don't like main routes changing road numbers or prefixes all the time. Imagine the mess if German A3 was B3 from time to time for technical reasons.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> I thought the southern section was to be constructed as R3?


It is not so clear to me, so far I know that the last border section should be still R3, basically where this video ends should the road go on as R3. Thats also what they say in the visualisation. This may however change in the future.

I agree on the R versus D mess.


----------



## TommyLopez

Surel said:


> It is not so clear to me, so far I know that the last border section should be still R3, basically where this video ends should the road go on as R3. Thats also what they say in the visualisation. This may however change in the future.
> 
> I agree on the R versus D mess.


Yes, I completely agree with you guys! I think the best solution would be if the last section Třebonín-border with Austria would be built as D3 like the rest of the motorway, the same with R11... And the renumbering of R52 from Brno to Vienna to D (the current section has motorway parametres - 26,5m wide, completely flat terrain,...). But it's always less mess than in Austria - A7 and S10...:nuts:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's also only a few countries which use the motorway-expressway system so extensive as CZ, PL, SK and A. In other countries the expressways do not form a real network, but only complement the main motorway network in less important areas. It's confusing if A) road numbers change all the time for no apparent reason and B) if the roads look almost exactly the same to the non-educated eye (i.e. the average motorist).


----------



## 1+1=3

I think the best option is to rename R to D, because basicly there's no reason not to call Czech R the motorway. If I'm not mistaken Czech transportation ministry plans something like that, most R wil become D than and Czech motorway network will double in a day.
There's no reason to built sections near border with profuse parameters since traffic is there always very low.


----------



## TommyLopez

1+1=3 said:


> I think the best option is to rename R to D, because basicly there's no reason not to call Czech R the motorway. If I'm not mistaken Czech transportation ministry plans something like that, most R wil become D than and Czech motorway network will double in a day.
> There's no reason to built sections near border with profuse parameters since traffic is there always very low.


Well, I don't know nothing about renumbering of Czech R to D but it would make sense, at least on some most important R like R6, R10, R35, R48, R49, R52 and R55. Maybe one day...:cheers:


----------



## 1+1=3

There was some article about it some year ago, they say at least 200 km of expressways should be re-marked as motorways at the first phase
http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/prevest-nektere-rychlostni-silnice-mezi-sit-dalnic-


----------



## TommyLopez

1+1=3 said:


> There was some article about it some year ago, they say at least 200 km of expressways should be re-marked as motorways at the first phase
> http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/prevest-nektere-rychlostni-silnice-mezi-sit-dalnic-


^^ Interesting, so we will see


----------



## geogregor

1+1=3 said:


> I think the best option is to rename R to D, because basicly there's no reason not to call Czech R the motorway. If I'm not mistaken Czech transportation ministry plans something like that, most R wil become D than and Czech motorway network will double in a day.
> There's no reason to built sections near border with profuse parameters since traffic is there always very low.


It's something what Irish have done with their HQDC.


----------



## Surel

Somehow I dont believe this would happen before having finished the whole network, certainly not in the next 15 years. It would require rather substantial legislative changes, it would be also rather complicated with some old expressways as parts of them are certainly not of motorway standard. I mean, the change could be too expensive to happen.


----------



## 1+1=3

Surel said:


> it would be also rather complicated with some old expressways as parts of them are certainly not of motorway standard. I mean, the change could be too expensive to happen.


That's what they say, expressway sections which will meet 160 kmph speed limit would be marked as motorways. That's some 200 km of current expressways at the first phase.
Currently expressways look like standard roads on maps although they are often better than motorways somewhere in western europe. The goal is to have one standard. Though I agree it's not the hot topic right now.


----------



## Surel

Interesting map of the animals migration corridors. The red dots are critical crossings with motorways and higways, yellow then important crossings. This map should give an idea about the need for ecoducts, etc. Bit late (when many stands already), but better than never.


----------



## 1+1=3

Construction of Blanka tunnel on Prague city ring goes on


1+1=3 said:


> Troja
> .
> .
> 
> 
> http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/tunelblanka/troja/110226/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Historic question!

An acquaintance of mine from Texas managed to get his hands on a 1941 Nazi road map. It shows a motorway under construction that would run from Liberec towards the southwest. I can see Road I/13 is partially a 2x2 road just west of Liberec. Does anyone know more about it?

See the image below; check the original size at Flickr


Nazi Germany Road Map (Northeast) by jczart, on Flickr


----------



## toonczyk

I have nothing substantive to say, but this map is an incredible find!


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> Historic question!
> 
> An acquaintance of mine from Texas managed to get his hands on a 1941 Nazi road map. It shows a motorway under construction that would run from Liberec towards the southwest. I can see Road I/13 is partially a 2x2 road just west of Liberec. Does anyone know more about it?


It's a plan of so called Sudetenautobahn. The construction started in 1939 near Eger (Cheb) in western Bohemia and some minor works were carried out also near Reichenberg (Liberec). It was suppossed to connect newly acquired cities in Sudetenland to growing net of Reichsautobahnen. In it's coverage were cities like Falkenau (Sokolov), Carlsbad (Karlovy Vary), Komotau (Chomutov), Brüx (Most), Bilin (Bilina), Leitmeritz (Litoměřice) and already mentioned "capital" of Sudetenland Reichenau (Liberec). Near Reichenau a tunnel was (alternatively) planned to cross the Jeschken (Ještěd) ridge. Here the whole route turned in the north direction to connect to Zittau, Görlitz and of course Berlin.

The original routing near Cheb is still clearly visible on Aerial Maps as a discontinuous line of trees (see link)

The remnants near Liberec are not distinguishable, current route of primary road Nr. 13 has nothing to do with it


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What will be its function? Blanka Tunnel goes under the Vltava just west of there, and just east there is already a 4-lane bridge (Most Barikadniku).


----------



## mapman:cz

There are many reasons for that:
- interchange at the northern end of Most Barikádníků doesn't serve all directions grade-separated (see satellite imagery)
- Argentinská street hasn't got a proper connetction to Hlávkův most and central parts of the city, therefore a new bridge is being built, serving the missing directions, and it will be further connected to Bubenská street and Hlávkův most in the future
- old tram bridge seen on the picture is only provisional and needs to be replaced
- Troja and Prague ZOO are served from metro station Nádraží Holešovice, new bridge significantly shortens the distance and time needed (Most Barikádníků is often congested)
- etc.


----------



## Surel

Around five km of first class road I/16 in Hrádek were opened on 16 May. This road connects Ostrava, Těšín, Třinec and Jablunkov and follows to the Čadca in Slovakia. Hrádek was one of the last bottlenecks and non grade separated parts of this road. The road is 1x1 planned for future 2x2 expansion.

map and RSD map and photo




















Some pictures from before opening from www.ceskedalnice.cz, credit to Balance

The road is right next to the railway track to Slovakia.


----------



## Qwert

It's concrete, wow! Is this the only concrete section of this road?


----------



## Surel

The Jablunkov bypass is made of asfalt. The bypass of Český těšín is also made of asfalt. About the yet only planned sections heading from Hrádek towards R48 I dont know, but they should be 2x2.


----------



## Bori427

Great highway projects


----------



## 1+1=3

edit


----------



## mapman:cz

2010 traffic census results has been officialy published:










Website: http://scitani2010.rsd.cz/

Note: there was a change in the method of counting trucks, in 2005 tractor and its trailers or even semi-trailers, were counted as two vehicles, now it's only one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting 

So R1 already kept over 30 000 vehicles per day off the Jizni Spojka


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> So R1 already kept over 30 000 vehicles per day off the Jizni Spojka


True, but Jižní spojka gained already almost this number from other city streets, that were used by people trying to escape from daily traffic jams on it. So in 2009 there were 120 000 vehicles on its western end on Barrandovský most, now there are more than 110 000 veh/24h... But it is significant relief without doubt, mainly because trucks are banned there.


----------



## Stratocaster

7k on D1 at Bohumin? Quite a lot already. We will see the number after opening of polish A1.


----------



## mapman:cz

*Aerial photo update*

We obtained some fresh aerials of recent construction sites on D1 and D3 motorways, take a look:

*Pražský okruh R1 - MÚK Modletice s D1*
Author: Martin Holík | 5 photos
preview:









*D3 Tábor - Veselí nad Lužnicí*
Author: Martin Holík | 36 photos
preview:


----------



## lafreak84

It looks very nice. That's one long straight stretch.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the latest on the MO Rybníčky interchange in southeast Praha? The render looks amazing.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the latest on the MO Rybníčky interchange in southeast Praha? The render looks amazing.


Construction goes on, at least 2nd phase (1st already exists since 1990's).

Here's a plan: http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/mo/12/SR-etapa-2011.html
It's being build to remove a bottleneck with 60 kmh speed limit and narrow lanes - so called bobsled.

Latest photo update here: http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/mo/12/110527/

3rd phase is to be build with the eastern segment of City Ring Road - I don't expect construction to start until 2016..


----------



## Surel

This video is about the easter part of the City Ring. It starts with the renders of Štěrboholská radiála and MUK rybníčky where the easter part of the City Ring will start and go to the north from there.

yes its nice render: http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/tunelblanka/vystava_mo/P8201929.JPG.html

the video: http://www.ctech.cz/3d/reference/mo-balabenka-sterboholska-radiala/55


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Were all billboards removed from czeh motorways as this article suggests?


----------



## Surel

No not really, they removed perhaps few, in many cases the legal arrangements made it impossible and actually I dont know how much real "political will" was put into it. There were more words than acts. The ministry sent a notice in around 470 cases, many of them however will not have any effect... It seems that if there will be any progress on this issue, it will take long time. A case for itself are city roads and lower class roads that dont fall under the Directorate of Roads and Motorways.


----------



## mapman:cz

Mínistry sent a notice in cca 24 cases, others were just hoax, half of them were already removed. But there is a draft law, that suggests all billboards along motorways to be removed in five years, it is meanwhile interdepartmentaly negotiated. It might be effective next year, so hopefully no more billboards after 2017 ?? or is it just unreal wish?


----------



## Surel

Only 24, oh. I just took the information from the daily press, that they sent around 400 notices.


----------



## Surel

Another 7 km of motorway D1 are in operation after today. The delayed section north of intersection of D1xR55xR49 was opened to operation today. On the map here http://www.mapy.cz/s/10dI

photos credit www.idnes.cz

photos


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> Another 7 km of motorway D1 are in operation after today. The delayed section north of intersection of D1xR55xR49 was opened to operation today.


When is the next section of the D1 (north of this one) due to open?


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> When is the next section of the D1 (north of this one) due to open?


These two last section, 12 + 8 km (besides the Polish border section D1 - A1 which is due to be opened next spring) are not going to be so quickly finished, certainly not before 2015/6. Here are some pdfs from RSD.

Rikovice Prerov

Prerov Lipnik

The first section Rikovice - Prerov could be (rahter optimistic) under construction in next summer. The second one Prerov - Lipnik (current D1) then perhaps year later. The construction times are around 2-3 years. The only pressure on the construction are problems with congested Prerov and need of bypass there. The budgets are however very tight and give little space for these projects I would assume.


----------



## mcarling

Thank you *Surel*!


----------



## mapman:cz

Surel said:


> The first section Rikovice - Prerov could be (rahter optimistic) under construction in next summer. The second one Prerov - Lipnik (current D1) then perhaps year later. The construction times are around 2-3 years. The only pressure on the construction are problems with congested Prerov and need of bypass there. The budgets are however very tight and give little space for these projects I would assume.


It's correct the other way around. There are already some building permits issued for the section Prerov - Lipnik, construction might begin next year (if money is allocated for this section). The second section, Rikovice - Prerov, has some problematic issues and won't be started sooner than 2014. According to the Ministry of Transport, the completion of D1 motorway is expected in 2017.


----------



## Surel

^^

Oh yes, sry, I switched the sections .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A section of R6 also appeared to have been opened Sunday near Sokolov.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> A section of R6 also appeared to have been opened Sunday near Sokolov.


Yep, section Sokolov - Tisová (http://www.mapy.cz/s/11SL) has been put into operation in full profile (5,4 km). Neighbouring section to the east has been opened to traffic in both directions, so far only eastbound direction was opened (since spring). Here is a picture made in winter (showing bridge over Ohře valley, constructed in 1980's and now widened to accomodate 4 lanes) and a video of it made in april:







¨


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> A section of R6 also appeared to have been opened Sunday near Sokolov.


Yes, the section Nove Sedlo - Sokolov was opened in half profile, both directions. It should be full profile next spring. Following section Sokolov - Tisová became full profile.

One can now drive without leaving R6 from Karlovy Vary to Cheb, only in the section Nove Sedlo - Sokolov in half profile.

Hope now I got it allright


----------



## Surel

MUK (interchange) Rybnicky on the Prague inner ring map (Městský okruh) under construction. 

Video (credits to: kasme) in the eastbound direction 





The whole intersection will look like this.









There is the current southern part of the City ring going from east to west (Jizni spojka) being enlarged, the lanes in the north direction will serve future eastern part of the Prague's city ring (now only in preparation, I see the construction of the eastern part being started and completed in 10 years horizon). Site dedicated to Prague´s main roads is being built on this adress http://mestskyokruh.info/. So far only the eastern part of the City ring is covered.

The visualisation of the eastern part of the City ring can be found here. Nice video presentation (only in the czech language) then here.

Some other renders from the eastern part plans of the Prague's inner city ring.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When's the opening date for Vysočanská radiála?


----------



## mapman:cz

Late 2011, probably November.

Latest pics here: http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/mimo_mo/r/v/


----------



## EisTee

Hi, I´m new here so don´t blame me if this is the wrong thread  
Can somebody tell me why there is now a speedlimit (100 km/h) on R46 between Olomouc and D1??

thx


----------



## mapman:cz

Hi. Right thread 

About the R46 thing, Policie repeatedly released statements about the bad shape of this road, esp. guardrails, and demanded safety measures. So an audit has been carried out, that has proved that the guardrails are not safe enough for 130 km/h speed. Some junctions don't have appropriate merging lanes and the surface has got bad anti-skid characteristics. And to sum it up, the construction speed of R46 is max. 100 km/h. All that lead officials to impose the speed limit.


----------



## Surel

EisTee said:


> Hi, I´m new here so don´t blame me if this is the wrong thread
> Can somebody tell me why there is now a speedlimit (100 km/h) on R46 between Olomouc and D1??
> 
> thx


The main reason is high percentage of accidents. Also, an accident in february caused death of 6 ppl when one car "jumped" over middle crashbarriers and smashed into another car. 









The road surface is of low quality on several places and the road design is not up to the now a days standards for a motorway anyway. There were also some noise issues in the city of Prostejov.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Surel said:


> There were also some noise issues in the city of Prostejov.


Lowering speed limits is very popular among local politicians to reduce highway noise. However it's purely symbolic for those politicians to pretend they're doing something about it. Lowering the speed limit from 120 to 100 reduces the noise level by less than 1 dB, provided the average speed actually drops by 20 km/h (which is highly unlikely).


----------



## mapman:cz

It depends on the respective place and speed. In Prague on the north south axis (magistrala) speed limit was reduced from 80 to 50 km/h and the noise level dropped by more than 5 dB. But at higher speeds you don't get such positive values, it just doesn't work. Prostejov IMHO needs a better noise barrier (higher and bent) and then it will be sufficient enough.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's because speed limits lower than 80 km/h affects truck traffic, which is dominant with noise emissions.


----------



## EisTee

Thanks for the information. Firstly limit was only in Prostejov. So today I can expect a lot of black VW Passat´s on R46  once more thx.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's because speed limits lower than 80 km/h affects truck traffic, which is dominant with noise emissions.


Not the case of this particular road, as trucks aren't allowed there.


----------



## Trilesy

ChrisZwolle said:


> The only country in the world who can (apparently) afford this is the Netherlands. Other countries use it too, but only on minimal percentages of their network, or large sections of toll roads (like in France or Japan).


Correct me if I'm wrong, but U.S. doesn't even have this type of asphalt yet. I'm not a specialist by any means, but I don't think I've ever seen anything like this here (especially on Interstate network).


----------



## Norsko

Nice ring road (!), but way to many billboards on the sides, they do not make their surroundings look good.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mapman:cz said:


> Nice video, free-flow traffic on Jižní spojka, that's just luck during workdays


Yep, the first time I drove Jižní spojka there was a huge traffic jam eastbound. I recorded it around 1900 - 1930 hrs. 

Traffic flows quite nice on the western section of Jižní spojka, where there is a truck ban in place. The eastern section is loaded with trucks, the R1 extension is needed badly. After R1 is completed, they should completely overhaul Jižní spojka, because pavement is pretty deformed (you can see this in the video too). The right lane frequently has pretty bad track formation (I've seen this elsewhere in the region too). 

By the way, why are there so many gas stations along Jižní spojka? It's like 3 or 4 per direction over less than 20 kilometers. I also noted a huge amount of gas stations on I/7 between Chomutov and the German border. It's also surprising how many service stations (manned) there are in the Czech Republic. If you're in Denmark, it's really searching for non-automated gas stations once you're off the motorway.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> By the way, why are there so many gas stations along Jižní spojka? It's like 3 or 4 per direction over less than 20 kilometers. I also noted a huge amount of gas stations on I/7 between Chomutov and the German border. It's also surprising how many service stations (manned) there are in the Czech Republic. If you're in Denmark, it's really searching for non-automated gas stations once you're off the motorway.


After 1989 people started to do bussines and the trend was to regulate it as little as possible. You can see that on D1 Praha - Brno as well, gas station almost every 10 kms. Since approx. 2000 more strict regulations occured, so you won't find gas stations on motorways and expressways so often and the new rest areas are completely state owned (excl. gas station buildings itself).

Another specific fact of Jižní spojka is that this road is owned by the city of Prague - a typical example of urban expressway where the execution of ownership and administrative decisions are made by the same institution - the magistrate. So these city-owned expressways are not as much regulated as the state ones. But I don't wanna start OT about our politicians again  

To reply to your last sentence, you can hardly find any automated gas station without service in the Czech Republic. I personally use one of them, but this is really exceptional.


----------



## x-type

^^
reagrding gas stations on Jižní spojka - i think it is kinda normal ans usual for some vital city suburbian roads, especially those which are used to enter/exit the city. here in Zagreb at eastern entrance to the city on that city fast road there is something like cca 8 stations on 8 km. at some places they are one beside another. it's just that all the gas operators want to have their station at crucial places.


----------



## Surel

An comprehensive statistical and overview yearbook 2011 of Czech motorways and higways can be found on the page of RSD. It is available in pdf in czech, english and german mutation. Information spanning from traffic amounts, accident rates, maintanance costs to toll rate and construction financing are presented also with historica perspective. Basically all the facts you want to know about czech motorways, very nice publication indeed.

link: http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Silnicni-a-dalnicni-sit/silnice-a-dalnice-v-ceske-republice-2011

english mutation of the pdf: http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsd.nsf/0/633E2FAF9F4A1078C12578F80033A11E/$file/RSD2011en.pdf

Some data that I find really interesting. The modal share trend of passanger transportation changed its direction over the last two years. Automobile share went from 72.99 % in 2008 to 72.56 % in 2009 and to 69.26 % in 2010. Whereas both bus, air and rail respective numbers went up in the last year.

jaar 2008 2009 2010
Rail % 6.86 6.53 7.18
Bus % 9.29 9.53 11.78
Air % 10.84 11.37 11.77
Individual automobile % 72.99 72.56 69.26


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> *R1 Pražský okruh - Ring Prague*
> 
> This is my first of many sets that document the Czech highways.



Great, you have to let me know next time you are going to the CZ, Zwolle is really not far away from Wolvega. Perhaps you wouldnt mind to get a company for the trip? . But I guess it will not happen any time soon again . Have a nice holliday on european roads anyway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm already back in the Netherlands 

By the way, I noticed those figures too. Is 11 % of the Czech passenger kilometers domestic air travel? Sounds like a whole lot for such a small country. Usually air travel is not taken into account when comparing modalities. The sudden jump in bus usage is also remarkable for 2010. 

If you don't take air travel into account it'll be:

2009:
Car: 81,9%
Bus: 10,8%
Rail: 7,4%

2010:
Car: 78,5%
Bus: 13,4%
Rail: 8,1%

Car usage in the Czech Republic is below the EU average of 86%. 

In the Netherlands, it's:

2007:
Car: 79,7%
Bus: 3,3%
Rail: 8,9%
Bicycle: 8,1%

Without bicycle (for comparison with CZ):

Car: 86,7%
Bus: 3,6%
Rail: 9,8%


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D8 Petrovice - Řehlovice*

This photo set documents the northern segment of D8, from the German border near Petrovice to the R63 near Řehlovice, bypassing the industrial city of Ústí nad Labem (known as Aussig in German, but this exonym seems to be rarely used outside Germany).

map:










D8-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-4 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-5 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-6 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-7 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-8 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-9 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-10 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D8-11 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-12 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-13 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-14 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-15 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-16 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-17 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-18 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-19 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-20 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D8-21 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-22 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-23 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-24 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-25 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-26 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-27 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-28 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-29 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-30 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D8-31 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-32 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-33 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-34 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-35 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-36 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-37 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-38 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


D8-39 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## earthbound

Oh man, I LOVE the bakery at this gas station. If you are looking for the best ham baguette in CZ, it's right here


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm already back in the Netherlands
> 
> By the way, I noticed those figures too. Is 11 % of the Czech passenger kilometers domestic air travel? Sounds like a whole lot for such a small country. Usually air travel is not taken into account when comparing modalities. The sudden jump in bus usage is also remarkable for 2010.


It could not be just domestic air travel. That would be just too much. I made an mind experiment and think the figures could be right for the total flown kms with destination or start point in CZ, in the Czech airspace but perhaps bit overstreched.

In the document they report 10.80 bln ppl km. The Ruzyne airport has yearly almost 12 mln passangers. Other airports could together make around 2 mln passangers. If the passangers on average fly around 400 km in czech airspace we get no higher than 6 bln ppl km.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R63 Řehlovice - Teplice*

The R63 is a short spur off D8 that runs to the city of Teplice. It's older than D8, it opened to traffic in 1985. There is a sharp turn where D8 becomes R63. An interchange will be constructed here, however, no construction has commenced as of August 2011. Considering it takes 2.5 years to build something like this, the interchange will be there no sooner than late 2013 or early 2014.


R63-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-4 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-5 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-6 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-7 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-8 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-9 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-10 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-11 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-12 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-13 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-14 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R63-15 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## x-type

Chris, can you pronounce "ř"?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it's similar to the Polish Rz, which in turn, is similar to "j" in French "journal".


----------



## Blaskovitz

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it's similar to the Polish Rz, which in turn, is similar to "j" in French "journal".



And Beijing :cheers:


----------



## seem

ChrisZwolle said:


> I think it's similar to the Polish Rz, which in turn, is similar to "j" in French "journal".


Polish "Rz" is basically the same as Czech/Slovak/Croatian/Slovenian "Ž" or even "j" in French "journal" but I think you would find "Ř" just in Czech. It is impossible to pronouce if you are not Czech.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This new video follows the western end of D1 into central Prague.


----------



## mapman:cz

R6 is free for cars (< 3,5 t) and tolled for trucks and buses (> 3,5 t).

Colour code:
Sign background: green on motorways and expressways, blue for others
Text background: green for Mway/Eway destinations, blue for non-M/E destinations, white for city districits and other local directions, brown for touristic ones.

IMO too much patching on our signs...


----------



## x-type

CZ expressways have really high standards. sirection signes are also one of the best in Europe imo there, but unfortunately, there is that mess with R numbers.


----------



## cinxxx

It is similar in Romania as I know, green motorway.
Only that we call our national roads with DNxxx, regional roads DJxxx, also more color coverage to distinguish them red-national/express, blue-regional, yellow-comunal, 

So the best thing to do, when in CZ, buy vignette, whatever road you will choose?


----------



## Surel

cinxxx said:


> It is similar in Romania as I know, green motorway.
> Only that we call our national roads with DNxxx, regional roads DJxxx, also more color coverage to distinguish them red-national/express, blue-regional, yellow-comunal,
> 
> So the best thing to do, when in CZ, buy vignette, whatever road you will choose?


Do you drive car under 3,5 t? If you know you will use motorway or expressway, buy a vignette. If you are sure that you will use only first class roads and sections of motorways or expressways that dont require vignette, dont buy it.

You can find motorway or expressway sections that dont require vignette (sticker) here: 
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/pro-ridice/dalnicni-znamky#mapa


----------



## panda80

cinxxx said:


> It is similar in Romania as I know, green motorway.
> Only that we call our national roads with DNxxx, regional roads DJxxx, also more color coverage to distinguish them red-national/express, blue-regional, yellow-comunal,
> 
> So the best thing to do, when in CZ, buy vignette, whatever road you will choose?


A map of tolled and free motorways/expressways, including a list:
http://www.motorway.cz/stickers


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Video: D11 all the way from Hradec Králové to Praha:


----------



## hofburg

what's up with the motorway at the end of the video?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It needs urgent repair. very bumpy, especially the right lane. The shoulder is outright unsafe to access, large holes. It reminded me of R7 which is also in poor condition.


----------



## RipleyLV

ChrisZwolle said:


> It needs urgent repair. very bumpy, especially the right lane. The shoulder is outright unsafe to access, large holes. It reminded me of R7 which is also in poor condition.


D2 and D1 from Brno to Vyškov also are poor quality, it's very unpleasant to drive on those 'betonka' sections.


----------



## X236K

^^ D1 Brno - Vyskov is IMO the worst stretch in CZ.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R6 Nové Strašecí - Praha *

This is the eastern leg of the R6, one of the longest R-roads in the Czech Republic. It runs from the town of Nové Strašecí to the R1 near Praha (Prague) for about 35 kilometers. It opened in various phases, the first section opened already in 1985, the last (near Praha) not until 2008.

map:









Photos:


R6-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-3 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-4 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-6 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-7 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-8 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-10 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-11 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-12 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-13 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-15 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-17 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-19 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-20 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-21 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-22 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-23 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-24 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-26 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


R6-27 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Snowlenin

Nice, do you happen to photos of the D5


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I do have photos of the entire D5 from Praha to Rozvadov. I will post them later


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Video: D8 + R63

This video follows the D8 south from the German border past Ústí nad Labem, where it becomes the R63 towards the city of Teplice.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Video: D5 around Plzeň


----------



## Snowlenin

nice video, I just wanted to add here the video link highway D1 from Vyškov to Hulín. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTijmLHQJQ4.


----------



## SeanT

Hej Guys!

In 2005 was the last time I took the trip between Praha-Dresden. (Székesfehérvár(HU)-Rostock(D))The motorway was under constraction, you could see that further away from the "hills" near the german border. My question is! Can you take the motorway from Praha to Dresden without any interruption, or is it still under construction?


----------



## mcarling

SeanT said:


> In 2005 was the last time I took the trip between Praha-Dresden. (Székesfehérvár(HU)-Rostock(D))The motorway was under constraction, you could see that further away from the "hills" near the german border. My question is! Can you take the motorway from Praha to Dresden without any interruption, or is it still under construction?


Most of it is done, but there is still one unfinished section near Lovosice.


----------



## Snowlenin

You gentlemen have a current photo of the building D8 Lovosice-Řehlovice http://foto.ceskedalnice.cz/vase-foto/11/110907-D8/ http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/d/D8/0805/110623/


----------



## SeanT

Thanks,


----------



## mapman:cz

mcarling said:


> That's illegal. It's a violation of Article 22 of European Regulation 562/2006. If you have a photo of the 80 km/h sign, you could email it to the European Commission and complain. The EU can force the member states to eliminate illegal reduced speed limits at internal Schengen border crossings. Feel free to pm me for details.


It's not illegal, the stretch right at the former border crossing does not have proper setup to enable more than 80 km/h according to our laws. A complete removal of border crossing booths is due to begin next year, after that the speed can be raised to 130 km/h.


----------



## mcarling

andy5 said:


> Really?
> 
> I thought there was still a 70 km/h limit approaching Luxembourg from Belgium, and it's only a year or two since the 20 then 10 chicane was at last removed leaving Belgium near Tournai


Yes, really. Member states have been slow in complying with the law. The EU Commission has, in at least one case that I'm aware of because I filed the formal complaint, been reminding the member states of their legal obligations.



mapman:cz said:


> It's not illegal, the stretch right at the former border crossing does not have proper setup to enable more than 80 km/h according to our laws. A complete removal of border crossing booths is due to begin next year, after that the speed can be raised to 130 km/h.


It is illegal. Member states are obligated by international law to comply with their treaty obligations, which in this case includes complying with all valid EU law because the member states have conferred competency in these areas to the EU. Any member state violating European Regulation 562/2006 is violating the law and may be fined by the European Court of Justice.

If the EU Commission were to sue the Czech Republic over this illegal 80 km/h speed limit, the ECJ would certainly order the Czech Republic to comply with the law and, if the Czech Republic were to continue to violate Article 22, then the ECJ would impose of fine (Greece was fined 20,000 euro per day) until the Czech Republic comply.

The time to come into compliance was between the promulgation of European Regulation 562/2006 and the date the law went into effect. Member states that didn't remove the obstructions during that time are simply disrespectful of the law and disrespectful of the right of EU citizens to cross internal Schengen borders without hinderance.


----------



## mapman:cz

Ok, you may have your own view of the term hinderance, on the other hand, there are no police checks nor artificial constructions, that tend to hinder those who want to cross the border. In fact, it would be illegal according to czech law to impose 130 km/h limit there, because the road there does not comply with motorway standards. As soon as the reconstruction works to the new 130 km/h standard is ready, the speed limit can be raised. There is no other way to make it legal nowadays ... You know very well that this 80 km/h limit is just nothing compared to those 20/30 km/h limits on many other western borders.


----------



## cinxxx

Also between Austria and Germany border (Passau), there is speed limit that goes even to 40 km/h, I've driven there...


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

The aforementioned article 22 itself states:


> Member States shall remove all obstacles to fluid traffic flow at road crossing-points at internal borders, in particular any speed limits *not exclusively based on road-safety considerations*.


----------



## mcarling

mapman:cz said:


> Ok, you may have your own view of the term hinderance, on the other hand, there are no police checks nor artificial constructions, that tend to hinder those who want to cross the border. In fact, it would be illegal according to czech law to impose 130 km/h limit there, because the road there does not comply with motorway standards. As soon as the reconstruction works to the new 130 km/h standard is ready, the speed limit can be raised. There is no other way to make it legal nowadays ... You know very well that this 80 km/h limit is just nothing compared to those 20/30 km/h limits on many other western borders.


The Czech Republic is obligated by the EU law I cited above to make that reconstruction. The Czech Republic is in violation of the law because they are years late in fulfilling their obligation to remove obstacles to fluid traffic flow. That reconstruction should (by EU law) have been completed years ago.


----------



## Nordic20T

cinxxx said:


> Also between Austria and Germany border (Passau), there is speed limit that goes even to 40 km/h, I've driven there...


60km/h at Walserberg (Salzburg). In my opinion there's no safety reason for this, exactly like on the Passau-border.


----------



## mcarling

cinxxx said:


> Also between Austria and Germany border (Passau), there is speed limit that goes even to 40 km/h, I've driven there...


There are lots of these all around the Schengen Zone and they're all illegal. The member states have been slow in complying with their legal obligations to remove these because the EU Commission haven't been putting much pressure on the member states to comply because few citizens have been complaining to the EU about this violation of their right to the free movement of persons. If a handful of people would take photos of these illegal speed limits at border crossings and complain to the Commission, the EU would come down harder on the member states and the free flow of traffic would come about a lot sooner.


----------



## sotonsi

mcarling, given that EU treaties prohibit the bailing out of member states, it's clear that EU law is more guidelines than hard and fast rules - even the law makers themselves are happy to break their own laws in the legislature.

Trying to bring about frivolous lawsuits to make it so that people's journeys are improved by 10 seconds seems very petty to me.


----------



## cinxxx

There were no "natural" safety reasons, they put beacons, and police cars were watching you. Anyway, that slowdown didn't bother me really.


----------



## mapman:cz

Today, a very important link in northern part of Prague, Vysočanská radiála, has been put into operation. It serves temporarily as a part of Prague ring road. Here are some videos:


----------



## 1+1=3

mcarling said:


> The EU Commission has, in at least one case that I'm aware of because I filed the formal complaint, been reminding the member states of their legal obligations.
> 
> 
> It is illegal. Member states are obligated by international law to comply with their treaty obligations, which in this case includes complying with all valid EU law because the member states have conferred competency in these areas to the EU. Any member state violating European Regulation 562/2006 is violating the law and may be fined by the European Court of Justice.
> 
> If the EU Commission were to sue the Czech Republic over this illegal 80 km/h speed limit, the ECJ would certainly order the Czech Republic to comply with the law and, if the Czech Republic were to continue to violate Article 22, then the ECJ would impose of fine (Greece was fined 20,000 euro per day) until the Czech Republic comply.


Thanks for info and your effort flunkey. Another good reason to leave Schengen area ASAP if not this EU altogether.


----------



## geogregor

I have read somewhere on Polish forum that motorway D1 from Ostrava to the Polish border is going to be toll free (no need for vignette).
Is it true? 
If yes that is an excellent news as I also read somewhere that Polish road authority is going to keep our A1 from the border to Gliwice toll free. 

I was always hoping for such situation as it will help integration of our border regions. Especially Ostrava with Rybnik region. For example if I was occasionally driving to shop in Ostrava I wouldn't buy annual vignette. I would choose local roads or avoid such trips altogether. Free motorways will encourage trips like this. 

I see a lot of similarities with French - Belgian border around Lille. There are no tolls on motorways there even if most of French motorways are tolled.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yep, from 1st January 2012 a new decree of the Transport Ministry becomes effective regarding list of tolled section and the section Ostrava, Rudná - state border is not in the list, thus it's toll free. It is a decision based on mutual agreement between Ministry of Transport and Ministry of Environment, because Ostrava region suffers from excessive levels of harmful particles in the air, therefore as a compensation the two-year-toll-free-motorway-trial has been agreed. It may sound silly but it's true ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are there any recent developments regarding D8 Lovosice – Řehlovice?


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are there any recent developments regarding D8 Lovosice – Řehlovice?


They should be opening some 3 km perhaps already this week. But it is not so clear if they would. It is about section Lovosice - Bílinka. Map: http://www.mapy.cz/s/2HvI, which actually does solve only bypassing of some roundabouts and interchanges.










The other development is that EU commision will not pay substantial amount (nothing) of the promised funds because of the not clear pricing, awarding of contract, processing etc.

Furthermore there are still building permissions pending to be given as well as the revoked area plan decision. This whole lays on the speed of czech bureaucrats and speed of czech courts decisions, where organisation Children of the Earth takes a part.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D11 Hradec Králové - Praha​*
Another set of the Czech motorway system. This time the D11 westbound along the entire length from Hradec Králové to Praha (Prague). 

route:









1.

tn_IMG_8457 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

2. 

tn_IMG_8458 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

3. 

tn_IMG_8459 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

4.

tn_IMG_8460 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

5.

tn_IMG_8461 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

6.

tn_IMG_8462 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

7.

tn_IMG_8463 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

8.

tn_IMG_8464 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

9. 

tn_IMG_8465 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

10.

tn_IMG_8468 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

11.

tn_IMG_8470 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

12.

tn_IMG_8472 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

13.

tn_IMG_8473 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

14.

tn_IMG_8475 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

15.

tn_IMG_8477 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

16.

tn_IMG_8478 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

17.

tn_IMG_8480 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

18.

tn_IMG_8481 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

19.

tn_IMG_8483 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

20.

tn_IMG_8484 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

21.

tn_IMG_8486 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

22.

tn_IMG_8488 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

23.

tn_IMG_8489 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

24.

tn_IMG_8490 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

25. Elbe

tn_IMG_8491 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

26. 

tn_IMG_8492 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

27.

tn_IMG_8493 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

28.

tn_IMG_8494 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

29.

tn_IMG_8495 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

30.

tn_IMG_8498 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

31.

tn_IMG_8500 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

32.

tn_IMG_8501 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

33.

tn_IMG_8503 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

34.

tn_IMG_8505 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

35.

tn_IMG_8506 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

36.

tn_IMG_8508 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

37.

tn_IMG_8509 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

38.

tn_IMG_8510 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

39.

tn_IMG_8511 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

40.

tn_IMG_8513 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

41.

tn_IMG_8514 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

42.

tn_IMG_8515 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

43

tn_IMG_8517 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

44.

tn_IMG_8519 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

45.

tn_IMG_8520 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

46.

tn_IMG_8521 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

47.

tn_IMG_8522 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr

48.

tn_IMG_8523 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Is there any works on D11 between the 1-20km?? The concrete is the most damaged there. On the pic 43 the are new asphalt


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

There were some roadworks around km 21 (notable improvement) and some microlayer repairs closer to Prague (on the picture, not that good). Rest of the "stairs" left untouched.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe we can make an inventory of bad motorway sections in the Czech Republic.

From what I've driven;

D3: good quality, except Tabor bypass (track formation but not bumpy)
D5: good quality
D8: good quality
D11: good quality, except for the last 20 or so km to Praha
R1: good quality, some sections are noisy
R4: good quality
R6: good quality
R7: poor quality, bumpy
R10: good quality
R35: good quality

I've only driven D1 as far as I/3, but I've read most of the road to Brno is mediocre to poor quality. I've also read D1 around Vyskov is very poor quality.


----------



## Luki_SL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've only driven D1 as far as I/3, but I've read most of the road to Brno is mediocre to poor quality. I've also read D1 around Vyskov is very poor quality.


D1 between Brno and Vyskov is in very poor quality (196km-226km).


----------



## wojnowianin

D2 - horrible


----------



## mcarling

wojnowianin said:


> D2 - horrible


I drove the D2 from Brno to Bratislava about 18 months ago. It was ok then.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^D2 is much better than D1


----------



## mapman:cz

I agree that the Brno - Vyškov part is the worst of czech motorways. D2 Brno - Bratislava is old concrete, but apart of being noisy and sometimes shaky, it's in good condition.


----------



## mcarling

mapman:cz said:


> I agree that the Brno - Vyškov part is the worst of czech motorways.


I also drove the D1 from Vyškov to Brno about 18 months ago, on my way from Katowice to Bratislava. I don't remember anything bad about that section, perhaps, after the non-motorway experience from Stanowice to Ostrava, a bad motorway seemed wonderful.


----------



## X236K

mcarling said:


> I also drove the D1 from Vyškov to Brno about 18 months ago, on my way from Katowice to Bratislava. I don't remember anything bad about that section, perhaps, after the non-motorway experience from Stanowice to Ostrava, a bad motorway seemed wonderful.


D1 Brno - Vyškov is terrible quality 1+1 road (nicknamed the Stairway, or the Left lane). One cannot even think of using the right lane at all. I always drive like >180 since flying over the holes and "stairs" is the only way to survive. Definitely the worst stretch in CZ.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe we can make an inventory of bad motorway sections in the Czech Republic.
> 
> From what I've driven;
> 
> D3: good quality, except Tabor bypass (track formation but not bumpy)
> D5: good quality
> D8: good quality
> D11: good quality, except for the last 20 or so km to Praha
> R1: good quality, some sections are noisy
> R4: good quality
> R6: good quality
> R7: poor quality, bumpy
> R10: good quality
> R35: good quality
> 
> I've only driven D1 as far as I/3, but I've read most of the road to Brno is mediocre to poor quality. I've also read D1 around Vyskov is very poor quality.


I don't think R1 is any noisier than others. R48 - its concrete section - is noisier. R35 as well.


----------



## bewu1

X236K said:


> D1 Brno - Vyškov is terrible quality 1+1 road (nicknamed the Stairway, or the Left lane). One cannot even think of using the right lane at all. I always drive like >180 since flying over the holes and "stairs" is the only way to survive. Definitely the worst stretch in CZ.


Are they any plans to rebuild this road in near future ?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^D1 Praha-Vyskov will be rebuilt in next ten years : http://www.radio.cz/en/section/curr...dergo-massive-reconstruction-in-coming-decade


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> ^^D1 Praha-Vyskov will be rebuilt in next ten years : http://www.radio.cz/en/section/curr...dergo-massive-reconstruction-in-coming-decade


The scope of the aforementioned project contains only section between km 21 and 182 (Praha - Brno). Brno bypass is planned to be rebuilt as 3+3 in late 2010'/early 2020's. Brno - Vyškov section is subject to some local fixes only, no complex plan yet.


----------



## drag

how much will cost this ??


----------



## mapman:cz

Approx. 1 mld. € (or 1 billion € in imperial prefixes - I always get confused i this)
Maybe IT-units might be the best, then it's 1 giga €


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Isn't there a possibility to widen some sections to 3 lanes? They did this on A7 and A45 in Germany, where certain sections have 3 lanes.


----------



## mapman:cz

There are already tens of kms where climbing lanes occur, those lanes will be kept. The main aim of this reconstruction is to widen the carriageway to 11,75/12 meters to allow 2+2 traffic on one carriageway during roadworks and this must all be done within the current land annexation so there is no need of land purchase or expropriation. Our law is a real pain in the ass or let's just say mess when it comes to planning and building new roads...

At first, projects made it possible to extend the carriageway to standard 3+3 layout but this possibility was left out in further stages.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

del


----------



## X236K

bewu1 said:


> Are they any plans to rebuild this road in near future ?


Starting in summer 2138 :-(


----------



## Surel

There were several managers from RSD arrested today because of corruption and losss to the state organisation. One of them is former director of the RSD (higways and motorway directorate - in charge of the higways and motorways, investor, etc.).

The charges are based on the fact that instead of renting the rest areas (year 2006 around D1 and D5) directly to the final firms. Those were rented through middleman companies, with estimated loss to the state in 10nths million euro.

According to the daily press, police caught the middleman handing a kickback to one of the managers. The middleman also faces charges.

Good work!! Just hope we will see more of the police work in recent years, investigating past cases and that villains will get scared to behave in this way.


----------



## Surel

That 3.5 km long section of D8 at Lovosice - Bílinka althoug finished still not open due to the anti noise glass roof over a bridge at Vchinice which doesnt correspond with the project and needs supplementary building permit (video video link) . It could take another half year they say to issue it.

On the other side. Authorities finally issued new territory decision together with all building permits for the rest of the half built motorway section. Nice that they finally issed all the permits at the same time.

(the old ones were abolished due to the many courts with green organisation). Now there is 30 days deadline for appeals going.


----------



## i15

X236K said:


> D1 Brno - Vyškov is terrible quality 1+1 road (nicknamed the Stairway, or the Left lane). One cannot even think of using the right lane at all. I always drive like >180 since flying over the holes and "stairs" is the only way to survive. Definitely the worst stretch in CZ.


I drove there this month, high traffic in a dark late afternoon, 2°C, rain mixed with snow... horrible experience. There were a couple of roadworks, but only on short scretches.

And btw, there are some 2+2 sections between Novy Jicin and Frydek Mystek without emergency lanes and median strip, are they going to rebuild them in future?


----------



## mapman:cz

Regarding those 4-lane sections on I/48: R48 is very well prepared, many sections have building permits but it has no priority in the official road budget, so I think only some safety measures will be executed in following years...


----------



## PLH

How is D1 Bohumín - PL border doing? Will it be ready till April?


----------



## Surel

PLH said:


> How is D1 Bohumín - PL border doing? Will it be ready till April?


If it is ready on the polish side? Its basically only waiting, the boards and toll gates needs to be hanged, stripes drawn, money paid, thats it.


----------



## GROBIN

^^

On the Polish side, the A1 is scheduled to be ready on March 2012. But I don't see the connexion between having D1 ready on the CZ side & having the A1 ready on the PL side. Can you explain ?


----------



## Surel

GROBIN said:


> ^^
> 
> On the Polish side, the A1 is scheduled to be ready on March 2012. But I don't see the connexion between having D1 ready on the CZ side & having the A1 ready on the PL side. Can you explain ?


Well when you construct the road over the border, you try to time it properly with the other side. It doesnt make sence to have it finished but heading into a field or something. And it so happened, that the czech part was not rushed into being completed because of that.


----------



## mcarling

I suppose it would be possible to open the D1 to the border if Poland would open the first 2 kilometers of the A1 from the border to first exit (I don't know the name of the road) connecting Łaziska to Gorzyce. However, I don't think that would be very useful until the rest of the A1 opens to Świerklany. Painting the D1 months before it will open just means that it will need to be repainted that much sooner.


----------



## GROBIN

Surel said:


> Well when you constract the road over the border, you try to time it properly with the other side. It doesnt make sence to have it finished but heading into a field or something. And it so happened, that the czech part was not rushed into being completed because of that.


Hmmm ... Don't forget the future D11 won't be connected to the future S5 in Poland (section Hradec Kralové - Legnica) for a long time ... So I agree with you in one sense: it would be ideal to synchronize better works on both sides, but the case I just mentioned shows unfortunately it's not always possible ...


----------



## mcarling

GROBIN said:


> Don't forget the future D11 won't be connected to the future S5 in Poland (section Hradec Kralové - Legnica) for a long time.


It could be a very, very long time. I guess the D11 will probably connect to the S3 before the S5. As far as I know, there are no plans to ever connect the D11 to the S5, though it's an easy mistake to make because the DK5 now runs from Bolków to the CZ border.


----------



## Surel

I hope you did not feel offended becasue that was not the intention. There is difference between last stretch of a higway leading nowhere just to the border, with no exits, and an entire route that can be used anyway, whether there route on the other side. Thats also the reason why D1 is serving Bohumin already few yers, but the border section will come to operation just next year.


----------



## PLH

From what I remember works on Czech side slowed down because of lack of funds and it was *before* problems with Polish section, and thus new opening schedule, appeared.


----------



## GROBIN

Surel said:


> I hope you did not feel offended becasue that was not the intention. There is difference between last stretch of a higway leading nowhere just to the border, with no exits, and an entire route that can be used anyway, whether there route on the other side. Thats also the reason why D1 is serving Bohumin already few yers, but the border section will come to operation just next year.


To be honest I don't even understand why I should feel offended :lol: You wrote nothing wrong !  I was just skeptical about what you wrote, that's all 

Anyway, I can't wait to try this first motorway connection between CZ and PL :cheers:


----------



## Surel

PLH said:


> From what I remember works on Czech side slowed down because of lack of funds and it was *before* problems with Polish section, and thus new opening schedule, appeared.


Yes, you remember right. It came to them handy that there was delay on the Polish side and it came in handy on the polish side, that czechs had postponed it. I think it came into mutual happines of the authorities. But I guess, the funds would not be a problem if they did see that the polish part is becoming real very fast.

Ultimately, the best is to have it finished fast and at the same time on both sides.


----------



## HiRazor

The Czech decision to slow down works on the border stretch to save some funds came indeed before the delay on the polish side was officially announced, but it was made with the looming problems on the polish section in mind. In other words the Czech motorway directorate knew it could not realistically expect the polish section would be complete on schedule, so they, imho reasonably, halted the works until Poles re-shedule their section and diverted money elsewhere in the mean time.

There is really no reason to worry about completion of the Czech part as there is very little remaining work left. The opening date still depends on the same thing as before: completion of that troubled bridge on the Polish section.

As for D11/S3 connection date, it's a bit premature to speculate on any delays on either side of the border, I'm afraid, given how (little) advanced the border sections planning process is in both countries.

NB: I strongly suggest to take the occassional alarmist "opening of section XY endangered by the lack of money" articles in Czech media with a grain of salt as these are too often part of the interministerial fight for state budget funds, especially fierce in the time of state budget preparation. In that time there are many of them; along with imminent threat of collapse of the health, educational, security etc. systems if the budget of the respective ministry is not increased as demanded or - god forbid - reduced.


----------



## mcarling

Why won't the D1 take a more direct route between Němčice nad Hanou and Přerov?


----------



## mapman:cz

That's a veeeeeeery loooong story ....

Actually, it has something to do with the evolution of D1 plan itself. First D1 was supposed to connect Prague - Brno - Trenčín - Žilina - Košice - UA, near Brno a D47 branch to Ostrava was supposed to start. 
Then in 1990's plans changed, D1 was planned to go along Zlin and then to SK, D47 was again a branch to Ostrava. Short after that the Hulín - Lipník part was added to D1 plan. And in late 2000's the rest of D47 has been renamed to D1.

There are some other factors as well that favor this layout -the flood plains of Morava and Bečva rivers - R55+D1 concurrency - R49 branch etc...


----------



## Surel

The vignettes for vehicles under 3,5 tonn, using the highways or expressways, will be around 25 % more expensive in the next year.

Year vignette will cost 1500 CZK = 60 Euro
10 days vignette 310 CZK = 12,50 Euro
Month vignette 440 CZK = 18 Euro

This should bring additional 750 mil CZK into the budget (30 mil Euro).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So 2 additional kilometers of motorway in 2014


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> This should bring additional 750 mil CZK into the budget (30 mil Euro).


Assuming zero price elasticity of demand?


----------



## Surel

Yes to the first question, only few kms. But I guess, it will be swallowed by the maintanance.

To the second question. I dont know how they came to this number. But I guess the demand for vignets is pretty price inelastic. I dont know however.


----------



## bewu1

mapman:cz said:


> This is the part of Lovosice - Řehlovice section, that has problems with zoning and building permits, that were revoked by courts. If everythings goes well, constructor needs 30 months from the restart of works (hopefully in April) to complete the whole section.
> (...)


What is on this photo ?

-----
@ Surel - I was thinking about this monument in the middle of the photo.


----------



## Surel

^^ Its this point on the map http://www.mapy.cz/s/3lv3

Current end of D8, it becomes R63 there. There is supposed to be interchange D8xR63, D8 goes from left and will continue in the middle of the picture to the horizon to Prague. R63 goes to the right.

Thats also the reason why finishing D8 would take at least 2 years after the papers are again in order... because of that interchange.


----------



## mapman:cz

Surel: Thanks for the "noise limits" summary. 
I have to say, czech regulations are a bit outdated in this particular field. Fortunately, Ministry of Health is working on a new Noise Act, that is supposed to abolish measuring actual values before and after construction everywhere and using noise maps and zones instead. Let's just hope they'll prepare it fast and solid ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Surel said:


> There is similar formulation in the Czech law about too high cost. But I am not sure if there is a formula specified for it. Thus that leaves lots of room for appealing, court decissions and in general delaying the construction and being pain in the ass.


Appeals happen everywhere, at virtually every project that affects people in some way. The key to success is not to hope nobody will appeal, but by solid decisions and lawmaking. 

In the Netherlands such an appeal would be easy; someone appeals, judge points out the legal formula, appeal rejected, case closed. It's important such legal stuff is not open to interpretation and implemented the way it should, then you won't have to worry about NIMBY's appealing. 

Delays caused by NIMBY's are the result of sloppy work by the authorities, not the existence and appeals of the NIMBY's.


----------



## Surel

Thats what I had in mind...Thanks for formulating it better. 

Also, the noise walls are then partly mayve result of this lack of rigorousness, because they represent the play safe variant.


----------



## Surel

Interesting evolvement in the case RSD versus Eurovia about the waves on D1 in Ostrava.

RSD came with a expert opinion they found in the files of another court proceedings of Eurovia. That opinion was made for eurovia in 2009 because Eurovia went to court with one of its suppliers. The expert opinion that Eurovia ordered stated that the material supplied to Eurovia doesnt comply with the project documentation and Eurovia demanded compensation from the supplier.

Funny. Eurovia denies, that the problems with the motorways are its responsibility to the RSD, and says that the material used was the correct and approved one. In the same time Eurovia suits one of its suppliers on the reasons that the supplied material was not correct and approved.

I wouldnt let Eurovia build any meter of a road in the CZ again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There was something of a scandal about Eurovia in Poland as well. Something about cracks and lies, I don't know the exact story.

http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/10621/Eurovia-99-pekniec-przykrywane-3-klamstwami


----------



## toonczyk

ChrisZwolle said:


> There was something of a scandal about Eurovia in Poland as well. Something about cracks and lies, I don't know the exact story.
> 
> http://www.gddkia.gov.pl/pl/a/10621/Eurovia-99-pekniec-przykrywane-3-klamstwami


It's not really about Eurovia, more of a "everyone vs GDDKiA" kind of fight 
Surface cracks appeared on many motorways under construction, including A2 built by Eurovia. All companies involved claim, that the technology chosen by GDDKiA is at fault, which sort of makes sense, considering cracks appeared pretty much everywhere - on A1, A2, A4... Eurovia claimed that they informed GDDKiA last year that this problem could occur. GDDKiA claims the technology is not to blame (and looks like they have data to back this up, but I'm not an expert), instead they have proof that cracks are a result of errors made by the contractors. If this thing goes to court, it's gonna be an endless battle of expert witnesses.

As for situation on D1 - it's not really that big of a surprise, large companies always do everything in their power to hide stuff like that. It's kind of foolish though, that they went through with demanding compensation from the supplier. All of that shows, that the most important thing when building roads is having reliable and independent quality audits.


----------



## toonczyk

RadosławJ from Polish board visited D1 near the border, from Bohumín to where it meets our A1. Below is one of the photos as an appetizer, if you'd like to see more, head over here.










Oops, sorry for the double post.


----------



## Surel

Thx for the link, nice photos...


----------



## MartinvonOstrava

Hi
Some actually photos from R48 construction, section Rychaltice - Frýdek-Místek with lenght 7,1km
http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/inde...48-rychaltice-frydek-mistek/25032012/DSC_5678


----------



## Surel

There is a interesting video comparing travel times in first 5 kms of the tunnel Blanka that is under construction (Prague inner city ring) and on the surface. There are some shots from insdie the tunnel and lots of talking in czech from a tv show.

http://mestskyokruh.info/severozapadni-cast-mo/zavod-v-tunelu-blanka/


----------



## hiob

new 'anti speeder' and 'anti thief' czech police fleet of WV Passat B7 V6 FSI 299hp
http://auto.idnes.cz/foto.aspx?r=automoto&c=A120402_145551_ostrava-zpravy_jog


----------



## X236K

nice to post czech news in international forum


----------



## geogregor

X236K said:


> nice to post czech news in international forum


Don't worry, some of us understand Czech 

BTW, I can see that some of the Czech cops are quite attractive


----------



## PLH

I wonder what do they really need leather seats (+2260 euro) or satnav (+2055 euro) for...


----------



## cinxxx

How much did one car cost?
I remember a scandal in Romania, when the police bought Logan MCVs, and one cost 70000 euros.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

*PLH*: They weren't purchased for the list prices anyway.
*cinxxx*: ~60000 €, including the police equipment.


----------



## geogregor

PLH said:


> I wonder what do they really need leather seats (+2260 euro) or satnav (+2055 euro) for...


Doesn't police have their own satnav system? I think some countries do.


----------



## X236K

PLH said:


> I wonder what do they really need leather seats (+2260 euro) or satnav (+2055 euro) for...


I think these are default with that config. Not really sure about that.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> What's the latest on D8? I've read they can continue construction.


Legally its a mess into which I dont quite see. But the machines go back to work for now.


----------



## Surel

The R48 Rychaltice - Frydek-Místek construction.

credit Martin z Ostravy ceske dalnice gallery









What I dont get completely is why this road is proposed to be marked only as I/48 (although with 130 km/s speed limit) if the big change in the categorization of czech highways and motorways will come to pass in future years.

Let's just hope that the whole proposal will be yet reconsidered and adjusted. It would be shame to not mark this road as a motorway if expressways category is abolished.


----------



## Surel

The city ring tunnel in Brno will open to traffic on 31 august. Two tubes of 1250 meters will connect the two nothern parts of the city ring and also the R43.









gallery at www.ceskedalnice.cz credit to balance gallery


----------



## Surel

Very nice pictures of the construction of Trója bridge in Prague. The bridge construction is part of the bigger project of the northern part of Prague's inner city ring.

credit to Vladimír Carbol, galleries at www.ceskedalnice.cz


----------



## Nigel20

^^
Thumbs up!


----------



## i15

Surel said:


> The city ring tunnel in Brno will open to traffic on 31 august. Two tubes of 1250 meters will connect the two nothern parts of the city ring and also the R43.


that's nice, are there any plans to improve/bypass this part of inner city ring? 

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=R...;FZ6T7gId3g7-AA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=14&t=m&z=13


----------



## Surel

i15 said:


> that's nice, are there any plans to improve/bypass this part of inner city ring?
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=R...;FZ6T7gId3g7-AA&mra=dme&mrsp=1&sz=14&t=m&z=13


you might find this interesting: http://www.mestsky-okruh-brno.cz/useky-vmo-brno

Those east and south east sections should be the next on the agenda, but the dates are blurry. The project of the Brno station and of the east part of the city ring in Brno are interconected and causing complicated planning.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is this P0? Will R1 be numbered as PO ( Pražský okruh)?


----------



## Surel

^^ The map is just thrown into discussion by the people in the gov. However, the R1 will have to be renamed if it is to be classified as a motorway.


----------



## Sch1

There are proposal to give it the number 0, but it has some opponents, who don't like the idea of a zero as a road number.
I think that even the number one used today is troublesome.
Other logical proposal is number 99.
I would also propose number 100, which used to be a II. class road in Prague, but it is not in the numbering scheme of major roads 1-99. Still better than PO.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D0 would do the job for me. There's already an R0 around Brussels and M0 around Budapest, so there's a precedence.


----------



## kubam4a1

As it refers to Brno ring, isn't the part "Zabrovesky" most important for the time being? When the now being built tunnel is completed, that will be a single carriegaway with pedestrian crossings between two stretches of dual carriegaway, which is highly undesirable.


----------



## vlker

kubam4a1 said:


> As it refers to Brno ring, isn't the part "Zabrovesky" most important for the time being? When the now being built tunnel is completed, that will be a single carriegaway with pedestrian crossings between two stretches of dual carriegaway, which is highly undesirable.


Yes, after finishing Dobrovského tunnels it will be the next part of city ring being upgraded. It should start next year. It´s a narrow valley near river and there were 3 alternatives for upgrade: 

1. move the river - cheapest,but not possible to o through ecologists, 

2. make a bridge over tram track (so it would be 2 levels - first level tram track, second level motorway)

3. dig tunnel for tram and make a motorway on place of tram track.

Third option was chosen and here is visualisation of future structure: http://www.mestsky-okruh-brno.cz/zabovresky-celkova-vizalizace/animace-celkova-vizalizace


----------



## Surel

vlker said:


> Yes, after finishing Dobrovského tunnels it will be the next part of city ring being upgraded. It should start next year. It´s a narrow valley near river and there were 3 alternatives for upgrade:
> 
> 1. move the river - cheapest,but not possible to o through ecologists,
> 
> 2. make a bridge over tram track (so it would be 2 levels - first level tram track, second level motorway)
> 
> 3. dig tunnel for tram and make a motorway on place of tram track.
> 
> Third option was chosen and here is visualisation of future structure: http://www.mestsky-okruh-brno.cz/zabovresky-celkova-vizalizace/animace-celkova-vizalizace


Interesting, I didn't know about it. TY.


----------



## Surel

The works on first class road I/11, that will shorten the connection between Ostrava and Opava at the north east of the Czech republic, are resumed.









The road features 10 km of 2x2 replacing the current I/11. The construction should be finished in 2015.

There is a new gallery at www.ceskedalnice.cz covering this construction. Courtesy Vladimír Carbol.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Surel said:


> The works on first class road I/11, that will shorten the connection between Ostrava and Opava at the north east of the Czech republic, are resumed.


Why resumed?


----------



## Surel

^^The construction started in January 2009 and was stopped due to the financial reaasons in August 2010. The project costs are at 3,6 Bln CZK without VAT, that is around 140 mil EUR.


----------



## HiRazor

Just read the opening of the (completed) border part of D1 has been postponed one more year due to the delay on the polish side. It appears Poles will have to demolish the cursed Mszana bridge altogether and to build it afresh.


----------



## mapman:cz

HiRazor said:


> It appears Poles will have to demolish the cursed Mszana bridge altogether and to build it afresh.


Not true at all .. but some serious changes in the project are to be done. This shows once again how precise journalists are  And try to explain it then to your friends, why are there such idiots ...


----------



## Surel

Surel said:


> The city ring tunnel in Brno will open to traffic on 31 august. Two tubes of 1250 meters will connect the two nothern parts of the city ring and also the R43.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallery at www.ceskedalnice.cz credit to balance gallery


The Brno city ring Dobrovského tunnel opened today for traffic together with other parts of the I/42 Brno north city ring site RSD report. The RSD sets the price tag at 8.4 Bln CZK, that is around 340 Mln Euro for altoghether 6.2 km (where the two 1.2 long tunnel tubes are counted twice I guess). The construction took 6 years since the works started.

Credit to Balance:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

If you'll be going directly from Bečov to Teplá, avoid the road through Tisová which Google suggested to you (apparently because you've hit one way street with your "D" marker). It's _very_ Czech - narrow, twisty and battered. The road through Brť is a lot faster (despite not being in much better shape, but every little bit helps ). Reportedly there were some local repaving works done, but I haven't been in the area recently, so I don't know about the exact current state.


----------



## mcarling

cinxxx said:


> Not sure if to buy the 10 day or 1 month sticker, not much difference.


I always buy the one month CZ vignette. The price difference is negligible and the hassle savings is high if I need a second one within the month.


----------



## MartinvonOstrava

Some actual photos of construcion of R48, part Rychaltice - Frýdek-Místek you can find on http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/index.php/rychlostni-silnice/R48-rychaltice-frydek-mistek

The concrete is on 90% of part, in parts where i could drive, i dare say that the concrete is pretty smooth.


----------



## panda80

cinxxx said:


> Hi!
> What is the nicest option to travel from Cheb to Loket and Karlovy Vary?
> I see there is the R6, but it's motorway, right? I thought of maybe driving some more picturesque roads then a motorway (therefor can even be a longer way with detour if it's worth it) and maybe use the motorway on return.
> 
> I found Cheb and Loket while reading on wikitravel about Karlovy Vary.
> Any other suggestions maybe in the area? I thought Pilsen, but have to see if there is still time for that.


I also suggest you to visit Marianske Lazne (the former Marienbad), a very nice spa town, and also Fratiskovy Lazne (former Franzesbad), also a spa town. Franzesbad is right near Cheb.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I found Františkovy Lázně very kitsch.


----------



## Stahlsturm

ChrisZwolle said:


> I found Františkovy Lázně very kitsch.


Well, it's not. It's the original thing as it was build during the times of the AustroHungarian Empire.


----------



## Trupman

Stahlsturm said:


> Well, it's not. It's the original thing as it was build during the times of the AustroHungarian Empire.


And it's kitsch.


----------



## 1+1=3

Germans love kitsches, so...


----------



## cinxxx

I will drive on Friday to Prague for a 3 night stay, it's my first visit.
I will stay here Exe Iris Congress, Vladivostocká 1539/2, Prague 10, hotel has parking.

What's the best route there comming from D5 (Pilsen)? Must not be the fastest, maybe to have a nice view, or tunnels, something interesting.
I thought about these:
http://goo.gl/maps/Gquqk
http://goo.gl/maps/daf5j
http://goo.gl/maps/njnUH


----------



## HiRazor

I assume you ask from an infrastructure enthusiast pow.

Then option 1 is the most boring - only ordinary highways with perhaps Barrandovský bridge as the only distraction:









Option 2 is a bit more promising with Lochkovský bridge (64 m high), Lochkovský tunnel (1,6 km), 2 km long flyover over Vltava and Berounka valley and 2 km long Cholupice tunnel:

































Option 3 is also interesting tunnel-wise, as it includes Strahovský (2 km) and Mrázovka (1,3 km slip tunnels excluded). In Malovanka interchange it connects to the future 6 km long Blanka tunnels (u/c):


----------



## cinxxx

Thanks! :cheers2:
Really nice infrastructure. I'm thinking of doing option 3 when arriving and option 2 when leaving .


----------



## HiRazor

You might also consider to modify option 2 this way to include Nuselský bridge - a double deck bridge carrying urban expressway on top and metro below inside the beam:


----------



## cinxxx

Me again with stupid questions :lol:

Which border crossing is better to stop and make some pictures between CZ and DE in the area of A6/D5 motorway border crossing?

http://goo.gl/maps/Z9EJj or http://goo.gl/maps/4F8DV

First one is on land, so I would drive like this http://goo.gl/maps/D8k4L
Second is a bridge, so I would drive like this http://goo.gl/maps/KLGTP

I checked with Streetview a little, the second road seems to be in better shape.
The first one goes through a forrest and seems to be more narrow, but maybe it's less populated with cars.

Thanks again for the help.
:cheers2:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

The northern is the former main route. Therefore the road is wider, with a better alignment, but the surface sucks anyway.
Southern one: the road II/198 is very narrow in some places and virtually deserted (a few hundred cars a day). It will take a lot more time.

Surroundings: asian markets and gas stations in both cases. Add casinos and brothels around Rozvadov. Nothing much to see on either route. If you're only interested in taking some shots of a border crossing, then go for the shorter one.


----------



## cinxxx

Thanks.
Yeah, I purposed to take pictures (of us) with every country we go to.
This is why I want to exit the motorway, the only requierment would be to have a parking space near the border to walk there. And not to stop the car on the side of the road and bother the other drivers.

Next year, when there will be better weather, I will try to visit some tripoints, the one between A/CZ/DE is on the list, only have to figure out on which side it's better to drive, and until where, after that I understood there is a little walking to do.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

That's easy, there's a parking lot close to the peak of Dreisesselberg, from where it's just a short hike along the CZ/D border to tripoint.


----------



## cinxxx

I imagined this route for the return day from Prague:
http://goo.gl/maps/Bo4WF

But I read Castle Karlstein is closed on Monday.
So, the only way to see it would be on Friday before I arrive in Prague.

I saw the tour inside can cost quite some time (and money ), but there is also a tour only inside the gates which would be ok. But if it's not worth it, I could just stop on Monday, take a few pictures from outside and leave.

EDIT: is this a parking space allowed?
http://goo.gl/maps/RXrRe


----------



## Surel

There is somewhere paid parking place on the other side of the river across the bridge I think. The place from your link is not allowed (only with permission from the local authority...).

It is worth visiting, doing the route with the chappel of the saint cross, thats quite interesting since the chappel was built to keep the roman empire and czech crown jewels as well as other relics. I think you should be able to book it on internet. It may be tricky on the spot, certainly the foreign language tours (which are btw more expensive) since the number of places is limited. If you just want to look around and make few pictures its ok and interesting, but not really that spectacular.


----------



## cinxxx

Another thing, how are the diesel prices compared to Germany?
Any cheap gas station you know along my way? 



Surel said:


> There is somewhere paid parking place on the other side of the river across the bridge I think. The place from your link is not allowed (only with permission from the local authority...).
> 
> It is worth visiting, doing the route with the chappel of the saint cross, thats quite interesting since the chappel was built to keep the roman empire and czech crown jewels as well as other relics. I think you should be able to book it on internet. It may be tricky on the spot, certainly the foreign language tours (which are btw more expensive) since the number of places is limited. If you just want to look around and make few pictures its ok and interesting, but not really that spectacular.


I really like castles and fortresses and wherever I have the chance to see a new one, I don't like to miss it. But exterior and interior court are my favorite, not necessary the interior rooms.

For example Neuschwanstein was kind of a disappointment inside and also picture taking forbidden, while marvelous from the outside. By the other hand Schloss Schönbrunn in Vienna was beautiful.
I know also that English tours are always busy, Neuschwanstein again, while the German was ok. 

I think this could suit me best and *maybe it's not dependent if the castle is open or not*:
"Walk around the fortification system of the castle with beautiful view to the landscape and possibility of taking pictures which are not possible in the interiors."

And about parking, from the website of the castle "Charged-for central parking in the village of Karlštejn, approx. 2 km from the castle.", so this could mean 2x20 minute walk.


----------



## Surel

that parking would be here http://goo.gl/maps/yHdu2


----------



## cinxxx

6.


cinxxx said:


> And the road back to Germany
> 
> 
> P1170113 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170114 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170115 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170116 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170117 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170118 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170120 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170122 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170124 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> *Český Šternberk*. There is a nice castle here, we didn't stop, only took a glance from the car
> 
> 
> P1170131 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170132 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170135 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170136 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> And now on D1, I think the worst motorway I have ever driven. I know repairs and widening is planned, it will be a great releave for the car integrity
> 
> 
> P1170137 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170138 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170139 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

7.


cinxxx said:


> P1170142 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170144 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170146 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170148 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170149 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170152 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> I missed the exit on R1, so I turned back on D1 and took it from the other way
> 
> 
> P1170162 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170164 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170165 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170168 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170172 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170173 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170174 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170176 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170177 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170186 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

8.


cinxxx said:


> P1170200 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170202 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170204 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170216 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170221 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170223 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> P1170224 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170225 by cinxxx, on Flickr





cinxxx said:


> And some pictures from the border crossing CZ (Železná) - DE (Tillyschanz)
> 
> 
> P1170226 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170230 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170239 by cinxxx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1170238 by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## Surel

Repairs of czech motorways and expressways done in 2012

D1 repair asphalt pavement Prague km 196.2 to 193.8
D1 repair concrete pavement Ostrava km 211.0 to 214.6
D1 repair concrete pavement Ostrava km 220.2 to 225.6
D2 Repair asphalt pavement Bratislava km 53.3 to 56.2
D5 Repair asphalt road miles Prague 3.9 to 0.0
D5 Repair asphalt pavement Prague km 14.5 to 11.0
D5 Repair asphalt pavement Prague km 34.0 to 31.3
D11 Asphalt paved over concrete Prague km 18.5 to 13.3

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/konci-rekordni-sezona-oprav-dalnic


----------



## Surel

The Trója bridge in Prague video update.


----------



## Surel

A five kilometer first class road I-60 long bypass of Javornik was opened for traffic. The road connects north west Silesia in Czech rep. with south Silesia in Poland (map).

The five km bypass costs were at € 12 mil without VAT. 









The transit won't have to go through the Javornik center with places like this:









And instead can take the newly built road:









RSD info and flyer


----------



## Surel

The argument between Eurovia and RSD about the quality of the D1 motorway section in Ostrava is evolving. The limit for application of the warranty is closing next month.

Independent German experts consider the construction of several bridges to be flawed. There are five bridges needing to be fixed for some 2 - 3 BLN CZK (€ 100 mil +). Furthermore the RSD found out that the contractors charged it for some 300 tons of steel that was actually not used at all. More details in Google translated articles for those interested.


http://translate.google.com/transla...-rsd-ostrava-mosty-na-dalnici-se-mohou-zritit
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=cs&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fekonomika.idnes.cz%2Fucet-za-opravy-vadnych-mostu-jsou-tri-miliardy-fr0-%2Feko-doprava.aspx%3Fc%3DA121109_134740_eko-doprava_fih
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=cs&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fzpravy.ihned.cz%2Fcesko%2Fc1-58389070-rsd-chce-aby-policie-proverila-stavbu-mostu-na-d1-udajne-jde-o-podvod


----------



## Luki_SL

^^There should be extra penalty for Eurovia because of the quality of the D1 motorway section in Ostrava. The RSD should disqualify them from starting in tenders for ex. 1-2 years in Czech Republic.


----------



## Surel

Luki_SL said:


> ^^There should be extra penalty for Eurovia because of the quality of the D1 motorway section in Ostrava. The RSD should disqualify them from starting in tenders for ex. 1-2 years in Czech Republic.


Yeah, that would be nice. But the legal shit is not so simple to make it possible. And if anything I think that Eurovia could allways bankrupt on its Czech subsidiary, after tunneling the activa to the mother, if they find the costs too high.


----------



## mcarling

Luki_SL said:


> There should be extra penalty for Eurovia because of the quality of the D1 motorway section in Ostrava. The RSD should disqualify them from starting in tenders for ex. 1-2 years in Czech Republic.


Reducing competition for a few years might not be the best idea. There are alternative punishments without such negative consequences.


----------



## Surel

There has been already fourth fatal accidend during a czech rally series this year. The two first times driver and co driver died. Third time one spectator died. Today 4 viewers died. In total 7 deaths in the rally motor sport this year.  WTF


----------



## panda80

Any news about Kolin bypass? Should be in an advanced construction phase.


----------



## Surel

panda80 said:


> Any news about Kolin bypass? Should be in an advanced construction phase.


It should be opened on 7 december this year. The pricetag of almost 8 kms of the first class road I-38 bypass of Kolín is 1.9 BLN CZK (some € 80 mil) without the VAT.

A video from RSD in Czech: http://www.rsd.cz/doc/foto-a-video/silnice-i38-obchvat-kolin


----------



## panda80

^^Thank you for your fast answer:cheers:

Seems quite a large amount of money invested in it but it's nice to see that all interchanges are 2-level.


----------



## Road_UK

Kolin... I used to deliver there a lot at the PSA plant. (Peugeot-Citroen). It was a pain in the ass to get to. From the town centre, you'd get over this big bridge, and get onto a large industrial estate (dual carriage way). Problem was, that the road after the bridge was closed for a long time, so the diversion would get you through a housing estate. But it was so badly sign posted, that me and three other vans actually got lost in the middle of a field one time...


----------



## mcarling

The D-class and R-class roads may be more exciting but, in many cases such as the I-38 bypass of Kolín, upgrading I-class roads is a more urgent investment.

Personally, I'm looking forward to:
- the widening of the D1 between Prague and Brno,
- a later similar widening of the D2 from Brno to the SK border,
- completion of the R52 to the AT border,
- completion of the D1 near Prerov, and
- in the distant future, the construction of the R38 from the D1 near Jihlava to the AT border.


----------



## Road_UK

mcarling said:


> The D-class and R-class roads may be more exciting but, in many cases such as the I-38 bypass of Kolín, upgrading I-class roads is a more urgent investment.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking forward to:
> - the widening of the D1 between Prague and Brno,
> - a later similar widening of the D2 from Brno to the SK border,
> - completion of the R52 to the AT border,
> - completion of the D1 near Prerov, and
> - in the distant future, the construction of the R38 from the D1 near Jihlava to the AT border.


Just a widening of the D1? Road surface is horrible in the direct Prague area...


----------



## mcarling

Road_UK said:


> Just a widening of the D1? Road surface is horrible in the direct Prague area...


The project (now underway and due to be completed in 2018) includes a complete resurfacing. You can find details a few pages back.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> The D-class and R-class roads may be more exciting but, in many cases such as the I-38 bypass of Kolín, upgrading I-class roads is a more urgent investment.
> 
> Personally, I'm looking forward to:
> - the widening of the D1 between Prague and Brno,
> - a later similar widening of the D2 from Brno to the SK border,
> - completion of the R52 to the AT border,
> - completion of the D1 near Prerov, and
> - in the distant future, the construction of the R38 from the D1 near Jihlava to the AT border.


There is no plan for D2 widening afk, although there will be reconstruction going on. The R38 is not planned, although it would make sense for the EU transit maybe, though the number are not that high to justify 2x2. The major bypasses on I-38 are finished. The bypass in Znojmo is U/C and prep phase. The bypass in Želetava is in very premature prep phase (EIA).


----------



## Surel

Road_UK said:


> Just a widening of the D1? Road surface is horrible in the direct Prague area...


It is not really a widening. The only section to be widened to 3x3 is the bypass of Brno. The route Prague (Mirošovice) - Brno will be widened by 0,75 cm on each side to allow for 2x2 arrangement on one carriageway in the event of trafic closures. This widening is done first on one carriageway and then the traffic is moved to that carriageway, the other side will be also widened and will get a new surface. After that the first carriageway will get new surface as well.

Few years ago there were plans for making the D1 right away 3x3, those plans were scrapped.


----------



## Attus

Surel said:


> widened by 0,75 cm


It is not quite much ;-)


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> There is no plan for D2 widening afk, although there will be reconstruction going on. The R38 is not planned, although it would make sense for the EU transit maybe, though the number are not that high to justify 2x2.


When the Balkan states join the EU and as Romania and Bulgaria become better connected to Hungary, there will be a lot more traffic between Vienna and Prague.



Surel said:


> It is not really a widening. The only section to be widened to 3x3 is the bypass of Brno. The route Prague (Mirošovice) - Brno will be widened by 0,75 cm on each side to allow for 2x2 arrangement on one carriageway in the event of trafic closures. This widening is done first on one carriageway and then the traffic is moved to that carriageway, the other side will be also widened and will get a new surface. After that the first carriageway will get new surface as well.


I expect the 0.75m per carriageway to be noticeable and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Qwert

Surel said:


> There is no plan for D2 widening afk, although there will be reconstruction going on. The R38 is not planned, although it would make sense for the EU transit maybe, though the number are not that high to justify 2x2. The major bypasses on I-38 are finished. The bypass in Znojmo is U/C and prep phase. The bypass in Želetava is in very premature prep phase (EIA).


Widening of D2 would be useless, but it desperately needs new surface.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> When the Balkan states join the EU and as Romania and Bulgaria become better connected to Hungary, there will be a lot more traffic between Vienna and Prague.


Why do you think so? The only transit would be to the northern Germany and Scandinavia.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> Why do you think so? The only transit would be to the northern Germany and Scandinavia.


I think it's not so clear. Right now, Google Maps routes Bucharest - Paris through Bratislava and Prague. That might not be the case though after the A94 in Germany will be complete.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> I think it's not so clear. Right now, Google Maps routes Bucharest - Paris through Bratislava and Prague. That might not be the case though after the A94 in Germany will be complete.


Well, if it routes through Bratislava, you don't need I/38 . Anyway the route from Vienna to Prague through I/38+D1 is some 40 km shorter than the D2+D1 route, is it enough to justify a upgrade to a expressway just because of transit traffic - you would save only some 20 minutes in total.


----------



## stickedy

mcarling said:


> I think it's not so clear. Right now, Google Maps routes Bucharest - Paris through Bratislava and Prague. That might not be the case though after the A94 in Germany will be complete.


That will last another 20 years...


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> Well, if it routes through Bratislava, you don't need I/38 . Anyway the route from Vienna to Prague through I/38+D1 is some 40 km shorter than the D2+D1 route, is it enough to justify a upgrade to a expressway just because of transit traffic - you would save only some 20 minutes in total.


Google Maps routes it through Bratislava because currently there is no motorway route from Vienna to Prague (except through other countries).

A 40km savings, multiplied by the AADT, is a lot of primordial fuel savings and a lot of carbon pollution savings.

Also, upgrading Jihlava - Vienna to 2x2 would relieve some of the pressure to upgrade Jihlava Brno to 2x3. If the I38 will someday be upgraded to R38, then it _might_ make sense to upgrade Prague - Jihlava to 2x3 long before upgrading Jihlava - Brno to 2x3.

The Prague - Jihlava - Vienna route is part of the E59 and Pan-European Corridor IV. Austria's ASFiNAG plan to upgrade the B303 to S3 all the way to the CZ border.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

mcarling said:


> I think it's not so clear. Right now, Google Maps routes Bucharest - Paris through Bratislava and Prague.


Google's playing stupid IMO. It's 70kms longer than the route via Vienna, Linz and Passau (which doesn't shake your teeth out by the way). Also, the vignettes for two countries rather than for one are required (10 days: ~22€ instead of 8€, 1 year: ~110/77,80€). Considering toll costs, yes, the route through CZ+SK should cost ~30€ less for a heavy truck, but then again, the extra 70 kms would amount to about the same in fuel costs.


----------



## Baiazid

What is the status of the completion of the D8 gap between Lovosice and Rehlovice? Any estimated opening date? Also, is that 3 km strech arround Lovos hill already open? Thank you.


----------



## Surel

Baiazid said:


> What is the status of the completion of the D8 gap between Lovosice and Rehlovice? Any estimated opening date? Also, is that 3 km strech arround Lovos hill already open? Thank you.


ATM it seems that in the end of 2014 or first half of 2015 it could be opened. That 3 km strech Lovosice - Bílinka is opened. http://www.mapy.cz/s/5D8I


----------



## Baiazid

Surel said:


> ATM it seems that in the end of 2014 or first half of 2015 it could be opened.


Wow! That late... Any idea why?


----------



## mcarling

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Google's playing stupid IMO. It's 70kms longer than the route via Vienna, Linz and Passau (which doesn't shake your teeth out by the way).


You're right. That route will be yet another 15 or so km shorter when the German A94 will be completed.


----------



## Surel

Baiazid said:


> Wow! That late... Any idea why?


Long term obstructions and legal appeals by the greenies allowed by the flimsy governmental handling of the planing, permissions etc processes. Construction was stopped, on and off for a long long time. Its just one big legal mess.

As of now the construction is going on. The interchanges of D8 and R63 needs to be built yet from the scratch requiring at least two more years.


----------



## Baiazid

Surel said:


> Long term obstructions and legal appeals by the greenies allowed by the flimsy governmental handling of the planing, permissions etc processes. Construction was stopped, on and off for a long long time. Its just one big legal mess.


Ok, thank you for the info. In the past years I've travelled a lot between Bucharest and Dresden, so I was obviously using D8. And I always wondered why that gap still remains for so many years. I'm looking forward to see it open, as I'll resume my trips to Dresden next year.



Surel said:


> As of now the construction is going on. The interchanges of D8 and R63 needs to be built yet from the scratch requiring at least two more years.


Yeap. Nasty curve there...


----------



## 1+1=3

Baiazid said:


> In the past years I've travelled a lot between Bucharest and Dresden, so I was obviously using D8.


Just wondering, why not to use more comfortable train? Or plane? It's some 1500 km...


----------



## Baiazid

1+1=3 said:


> Just wondering, why not to use more comfortable train? Or plane? It's some 1500 km...


Cause it's usually business round-trips. 4-5000 km in 4-5 days and several meetings in various locations, not necesary in the main cities. By plane it would take me at least double time and some thousands of EUR per trip. While the trip by train is like XIX-th century slow  It takes some 30 hours from Bucharest to Dresden. I do the same trip by car in about 15 hours. Actually I think it will be faster next year, considering the many new motorway stretches to be opened in Romania on this way.


----------



## 1+1=3

OK, thanks, that make sense then.


----------



## Surel

Nice autumn picture of the I/11 construction from Vladimir Carbol. Bridge over stream Kremlice. Gallery


----------



## Schnellstraße

I´m new here and that´s my first post. And I have the following question:
Next year a few highways in CZ will be renamed from Rx to Dx. (R10->D10).
Also the R1 becomes D1. What will happen with the origin D1 next year? What is its new name? Maybe D2 and the origin D2 into D20? I can´t find any further infmormation.
I read the renamings on the ADAC site.


----------



## mapman:cz

Hello and welcome  
As for the "recategorisation", as it is officially called, it's just a proposal of the Ministry of Transport, nothing sure yet. But if it passes through procedures, the Prague Ring Road may get number zero so "D0" or some acronym such as "PO" (Pražský okruh). Still subject to a public debate.


----------



## mcarling

I like the idea of the Prague Ring Road being numbered D0.


----------



## kmieciu

*Prague - German border 24.08.2012 map*

1. 









2. 









3. 









4. 









5. 









6. 









7. 









8. 









9. 









10.


----------



## kmieciu

11. 









12. 









13. 









14. 









15. 









16. 









17. 









18. 









19. 









20.


----------



## kmieciu

21. 









22. 









23. 









24. 









25. I/8 









26. 









27. 









28. 









29. 









30. Borislav


----------



## kmieciu

31. 









32. 









33. 









34. Zalany bypass









35. 









36. 









37. 









38. 









39. 









40.


----------



## KRX_69

Good roads :yes:


----------



## kmieciu

41. 









42. Entering R63









43. 









44. R63









45. 









46. 









47. 









48. 









49. 









50.


----------



## kmieciu

51. 









52. 









53. 









54. 









55. 









56. 









57. 









58. 









59. 









60.


----------



## kmieciu

61. 









62. 









63. 









64. 









65. 









66. 









67. Tunnel Libouchec (520m)









68. 









69. 









70.


----------



## kmieciu

71. 









72. 









73. 









74. 









75. Tunnel Panenska (2130m)









76. 









77. 









78. 









79. 









80. 









81. 









82. 









83. 









End here, rest of photos


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you compress your photos in any way? They're 300 - 500 kb each, and there are over 80 of them. Quite a load (27 MB).


----------



## Surel

Nice gallery by Martin on www.ceskedalnice.cz from R48 Rychaltice - Frýdek Místek near Ostrava.

The new 7 km section of R48 expressway should be opened shortly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are they also widening the undivided 4-lane highway west of there?


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Are they also widening the undivided 4-lane highway west of there?


Not at the moment. The only section west of there getting upgrade was short section of R48 bypassing Příbor. This was done alongside with construction of I58 bypass of Příbor. (map)

There are projects for the R48 sections west of Rychaltice. They are prepared and some have building permints. But no funds . They will have to replace some very high voltage lines at the moment to not lose the building permits but thats about it (if the building permit is not consumated at least partially it is cancelled after some time, so they have to do at least something sometimes).
http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/CF63459581A0F9FBC1257519003FA648/$file/r48-rybi-muk-rychaltice.pdf
http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/ADCD867E3F363521C125759A004533F5/$file/r48-belotin-rybi.pdf

This one also needs some permits yet.
http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/73CFD1CC253F324FC12575D90047E4D5/$file/s35-lesna-palacov.pdf

The Frýdek Místek bypass should get a priority anyway. Although there are problems with liquidation of old ecological damage, an industrial landfill, which needs to be adressed first by another mechanisms, to allow for the construction. Also here are financing problems anyway.


----------



## Mateusz

What's the progress in terms of next sections of R1 and MO (and other urban expressways) in Prague ?


----------



## Surel

Mateusz said:


> What's the progress in terms of next sections of R1 and MO (and other urban expressways) in Prague ?


M0
Blanka tunnel complex should be opened in 2014 (the northwest of MO). The interchanges of Kbelská in the track of E55 are flee flow. It could be signed temporarily as M0.

R1
There is no progress. God knows when they will dig the ground on anything (most probably the east part as first). Maybe 2014.

Nothing should change in this picture till 2014.


----------



## Surel

The D1/A1 motorway connection between Czech Republic and Poland (Bohumín - Mszana) should be opened on this friday (30-11) for vehicles under 3.5 ton.










The drivers will have to leave the A1 at the Msazna bridge and join it again in Świerklany.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D1 opening*

6.1 kilometers of D1 northeast of Ostrava will open 30 November 2012, together with 10 kilometers of Polish A1. This will be the first international motorway between CZ and PL. 

The new section runs from Bohumín to the Polish border. It was already completed, but was awaiting an opening date of the Polish A1.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Stavime-pro-vas/Dalnice-aktualne/cesko-a-polsko-spojila-nova-dalnice


----------



## toonczyk

Sorry you had to wait for us


----------



## Angulo

> Overwhelming majority of Czech expressways have hard shoulders. There are few exceptions including R46, but typically expressways have hard shoulder 2,25 - 3,25 m wide depending on design category and standards in force in time of construction.


Of course it's true.


> Btw even Poland with its fairly new network has shoulderless motorway sections (A18).


A18 is not a motorway yet. Motorways without hard shoulders are only A4 Krzywa-Wrocław and S6 Trójmiasto bypass. In both examples pavement is in excellent condition. It's smaller percentage than in Czech (all R7, R35 north of Olomouc, all R46, all D2, D1 Prague - Vyskov).
The inference is:
Cech has more km of motorways per km2, but Polish are in much better condition.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Czech road projects seem to have stalled significantly, while Poland is still going ahead in a higher gear.


----------



## Mateusz

ChrisZwolle said:


> Czech road projects seem to have stalled significantly, while Poland is still going ahead in a higher gear.


Czech Republic is a lot smaller and they have pretty much all main connections in place. Perhaps except some major schemes like D3 or R35


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many planned projects have been postponed. For example, there is still no movement on completing the southeastern leg of R1, which seems like quite an urgent project.


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Two words: budget cuts.

R1 is plagued by NIMBYs.


----------



## Surel

Bobek_Azbest said:


> Two words: budget cuts.
> 
> R1 is plagued by NIMBYs.


Its not only the budget cuts. Its very bad management. And that goes both for the financial part and for the planning/permit part.

Also, there are many projects that were already signed some 4 years ago, than it was clear that the funds for those projects were not there and the projects are now sleeping and just gaining on value for the construction companies.

The management of the EU funds was and still is a complete disaster in the Czech transportation construction sector.


This all stems from two words:

corruption

incompetence

In both those two areas Poland scores much better. Therefore it is only logical to see its rapid developement.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status of this segment of D11?










The last thing I heard that a farmer was finally expropriated in June 2011, but did they start construction? There was a temporary entrance at the region border in June 2010 when I was there. The next planned segment of D11 starts north of road I/11, so there's a little gap of about 4 kilometers.


----------



## mapman:cz

That segment is financially covered and some archeological explorations have been done this year. Major works are to be started next year, hopefully at full pace - hopefully, because there's still one small piece of land, that is not expropriated, this time it's about the sister of the aforementioned farmer and her son/lawyer. One big mess with this village. Such cases we call "it's like living in Kocourkov". As I recently discovered, Dutch have also such a "village" called "Kamper" so "Kamper ui", or Wise men of Gotham in UK, Schilda mit Schildbürger in Germany or Pacanów in Poland


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> The last thing I heard that a farmer was finally expropriated in June 2011, but did they start construction? There was a temporary entrance at the region border in June 2010 when I was there. The next planned segment of D11 starts north of road I/11, so there's a little gap of about 4 kilometers.


There is still small piece of land that is still not in the possession of the state. It is again one big legal comedy. There is also going on archeological survey before the construction can commence.

The good news is that as of February 2013 a new law on expropriation and infrastructure will come into force which could make things easier and smoother in the future.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

R48 Rychaltice - Frýdek-Místek will open 13-12-2012 according to the RSD PDF about the project;

_Zprovoznìní je plánováno na 13.12. 2012._


----------



## MartinvonOstrava

At 16:00 h was opened direction Frydek-Mistek and at a few minute after 16: 00 h the opposite direction.
There are some today´s photos and videos.http://forum.ceskedalnice.cz/viewtopic.php?f=87&t=126&start=975


----------



## Pascal20a

does anybody have photos of the D3???


----------



## Pascal20a

of the part tabor and veseli nad luznici i mean


----------



## Surel

Pascal20a said:


> does anybody have photos of the D3???


You can find some photos from October 2012 here.

Going from north to south (from Tábor, towards Veselí nad Lužnicí).

Interchage with I/19 by Tábor.


















Interchange with road 409 by Sezimovo Ústí. Looking from north to south.


















Viaduct across fishpond Koběrný by Strkov. Looking to east.









Viaduct by Sedlečko.


















Interchange with road 135 by Soběslav. Looking south.









Bridge by the pond Nadýmač by Soběslav.









Interchange with I/23 by Dráchov.


















Merging on to I/3 by Veselí nad Lužnicí. Looking west.


----------



## Pascal20a

when is the motorway ftom veseli nad luznici to ceske budejovice opened???


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's planned to be put into service in phases between 2015 and 2017.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When did the four-lane expressway between D1 and Jihlava opened to traffic? I understand that the Jihlava bypass opened in 2004, but the expressway to D1 may be older?


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

The first bit (A-B on the map) opened together with the motorway in 1979, B-C in 1980s and C-D in 1990s (in a way, here's how it was in 2003). Stretch with the tunnel was completed in 2004, but the remaining part of the bypass further south in 2008.


----------



## Surel

The first tendering for the reconstruction and 75 cm enlargement of five sections of the D1 motorway between Prague and Brno is coming into the second phase. The tendering companies are known, now the price will decide who will get the contract (90 % of the criteria, another 10 % the warranty conditions). There are tenders on five different sections going on at the same time. In total some 13 companies entered the tender, at least 12 companies compete on every section.


The above mentined sections:



> section 5: Šternov (exit 41) - Psáře (exit 49)
> 
> section 9: Loket (exit 66) - Hořice (exit 75)
> 
> section 14: Větrný Jeníkov (exit 104) - Jihlava (exit 112)
> 
> section 21: Lhotka (exit 153) - Velká Bíteš (exit 162)
> 
> section 22: Velká Bíteš (exit 162) - Devět křížů (exit 168)


Competing companies:



> EUROVIA CS, a.s., Praha
> 
> Metrostav a.s., Praha
> 
> Swietelsky stavební s.r.o., České Budějovice
> 
> Sdružení D1 – Šternov – Psáře (Vodohospodářské stavby, s.r.o., FIRESTA-Fišer, rekonstrukce, stavby a.s., Inženýrské stavby Brno spol s.r.o., SMP CZ a.s.), Teplice
> 
> Sdružení PCI pro D1 (Porr a.s., COLAS CZ a.s.), Praha
> 
> Sdružení D1 (ALPINE Bau CZ s.r.o., OHL ŽS a.s.), Valašské Meziříčí
> 
> Sdružení D1 modernizace (Held&Francke CZ s.r.o., Held&Francke Baugellschaft m.b.H&CO KG, HABAU Hoch und Tiefbau-gesellschaft m.b.H.), České Budějovice
> 
> Sdružení D1 modernizace (MOTA-ENGIL CENTRAL EUROPE Česká republika a.s., SDS EXMOST spol s.r.o., IMOS Brno a.s.), Praha
> 
> Skanska, a.s., Praha
> 
> Sdružení Berger Bohemia + Bögl a Krýsl + M-silnice (BERGER BOHEMIA a.s., BÖGL a KRÝSL, k.s., M-SILNICE a.s.), Plzeň - Litice
> 
> Sdružení Hochtief CZ a.s. - Stavební firma HOBST a.s. - EKOSTAVBY Louny s.r.o. (HOCHTIEF CZ a.s., Stavební firma HOBST a.s., EKOSTAVBY Louny s.r.o.), Praha
> 
> Dálniční stavby Praha, a.s. - only sections 5 a 9
> 
> Strabag, a.s., Praha - only sections 14, 21 a 22
> 
> http://zpravy.ihned.cz/cesko/c1-59057070-tyto-firmy-chteji-opravovat-d1


EDIT: For me this seems to be major test of whether the construction business in the CZ is getting cleaner. The fact that all five sections are tendered at the same time is unfortunate, because it gives space for certain collusion between the construction companies.


----------



## tfd543

How long is the construction time in those sections?
When Will it start and how Many lanes Will be opened while work is going on??

Btw anything New with remaining d8??


----------



## MichiH

Some month ago, I read news about a planned change of signing of many Czech Rychlostní silnice to dálnice. See this map: > Click <. It was planned, to change it in January 2013. Was it already done or postponed?


----------



## mapman:cz

It was planned to change in January 2014  The new amendment to 1997 Road Act is on it's way to the Government, then also the Parliament has to approve it...


----------



## Surel

The state of some parts of D1 can be seen in this video. The video starts by Humpolec and ends by Benešov.
There are also pictures from the two sections to be repaired:



> section 5: Šternov (exit 41) - Psáře (exit 49)
> 
> section 9: Loket (exit 66) - Hořice (exit 75)


----------



## tfd543

Why should the construction last until 2018? So long?
Are every sections to be repaired simultanaously or 1 by 1??

Its gonna be a hell out there especially at summer season!!


----------



## mapman:cz

It's planned to be done in 4 stages (it's 160 kms - 4-5 sections at once). Only with expemptions of cca three weeks all works should be done with 2+2 provisional arrangement, so hopefully the hell won't be fitted to summer season peak-days.


----------



## tfd543

and remaining d8 ? late 2014 hopefully ?

have they continued the work ?


----------



## Surel

Yep, late 2014 or early 2015 if all the paperwork stays put.
Yep, they are working around there.


----------



## tfd543

Regarding the D1, a crucial factor Will be whether the lanes Will be Wide enough for cars to overtake those Many trucks Between prague and
Brno.


----------



## Surel

Entering Prague on the D1 motorway and going on the southern and western inner Prague city ring. The northern part of the city ring should commence in 2014 with the tunnel Blanka opening. In the second half of the video are the tunnels that are on the eastern part of the ring. The portals of the Blanka tunnel and the construction site are to be seen in the last part of the video.


----------



## PLH

I must say lane discipline is very poor compared to what I usually see in other parts of CR. 

Not to mention these trailer ads in 3:14 hno:


----------



## HiRazor

^^ Within city limits (or when traffic gets stationary) it is allowed to overtake from right. At least in CR. Trailer ads are indeed awful and I'm wondering on what legal basis they are stationed there.


----------



## mcarling

tfd543 said:


> Regarding the D1, a crucial factor Will be whether the lanes Will be Wide enough for cars to overtake those Many trucks Between prague and
> Brno.


I cannot imagine the meaning of this question. The existing D1 is 2x2 and it will be 2x2 after reconstruction. Overtaking in the other lane is not currently constrained by lane width. Overtaking within the same lane is both illegal and extremely dangerous (except when done by motorcycles) even in lanes 3.75 meters wide. I don't see the relationship here between lane width and the possibility of overtaking trucks.


----------



## Surel

HiRazor said:


> ^^ Within city limits (or when traffic gets stationary) it is allowed to overtake from right. At least in CR. Trailer ads are indeed awful and I'm wondering on what legal basis they are stationed there.


This is a simplification. The rule is not talking about overtaking. Overtaking is indeed allowed only from left either in city or outside the city. Furthermore outside the city borders only the rightenmost lane should be used.

The rule states that inside a city any lane can be used and that the faster vehicle is not considered to be overtaking. However it doesnt really state that changing a lane to the right lane and then back to the left lane (overtaking from left) is allowed. It also states that when all the lanes are full with slower cars blocking a faster car behind, the leftmost car is required to leave the lane if possible.

Further on. Anywhere, also outside the city, the law specifies the "souběžná jízda" i.e. driving in lanes, when the carriageway capacity is full. It again specifies that in such a case, the vehicles in the faster moving lane are not considered to be overtaking.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> I cannot imagine the meaning of this question. The existing D1 is 2x2 and it will be 2x2 after reconstruction. Overtaking in the other lane is no currently constrained by lane width. Overtaking within the same lane is both illegal and extremely dangerous (except when done by motorcycles) even in lanes 3.75 meters wide. I don't see the relationship here between lane width and the possibility of overtaking trucks.


Well, it can be narrower than this *during* the reconstruction:









Not everyone wants to pass the trucks in such a situation, not every car has the same size to fit in... During a windy conditions it can be also risky.


----------



## cinxxx

I know I wouldn't do it. 
I'm guessing speed limit for such conditions would be 60-80, so trucks would run at max speed anyway.


----------



## mapman:cz

I tried it many times, it's possible, but really not comfy. 
There are some visualisations on a special website made for this project: 
http://www.novad1.cz/Vizualizace.html


----------



## tfd543

mcarling said:


> I cannot imagine the meaning of this question. The existing D1 is 2x2 and it will be 2x2 after reconstruction. Overtaking in the other lane is no currently constrained by lane width. Overtaking within the same lane is both illegal and extremely dangerous (except when done by motorcycles) even in lanes 3.75 meters wide. I don't see the relationship here between lane width and the possibility of overtaking trucks.



My imagination is illustrated at Surels photo. So the problem is how narrow the lanes will be during the construction.

So suppose that situation on the photo with a truck beside your vehicle. There is no doubt that it will make jams if no cars can overtake that truck if the lanes are too narrow :S

I think you have misunderstood. maybe you thought that I was talking about the lanes AFTER construction was finished, actually I'm talking about the lane width DURING the construction


----------



## tfd543

so let me hear from some experts.

Suppose going from D8 to D1 or opposite direction. Will it be better to take the present Prague okruh (vysocanska radial-sterboholska spojka etc.) or the new eastern part with all those tunnels after 2014 ???


----------



## mcarling

tfd543 said:


> I think you have misunderstood. maybe you thought that I was talking about the lanes AFTER construction was finished, actually I'm talking about the lane width DURING the construction


Thanks for clarifying. During construction, the trucks will be going about 10 kmh faster than the speed limit, so passing wouldn't be much of an option anyway. That said, I've passed in 2.0 meter lanes in construction zones, for example on the A23 in Vienna a year or two ago.


----------



## Surel

tfd543 said:


> so let me hear from some experts.
> 
> Suppose going from D8 to D1 or opposite direction. Will it be better to take the present Prague okruh (vysocanska radial-sterboholska spojka etc.) or the new eastern part with all those tunnels after 2014 ???


I would guess it could be slightly faster on the inner city ring, if there is not traffic jam. It will be shorter. However it will be prone to traffic jams, tunnel closures, etc. On the other side, the trucks are and will be forbidden on this route.


----------



## mapman:cz

tfd543 said:


> so let me hear from some experts.
> 
> Suppose going from D8 to D1 or opposite direction. Will it be better to take the present Prague okruh (vysocanska radial-sterboholska spojka etc.) or the new *eastern part *with all those tunnels after 2014 ???


Western  I see that Surel made this mistake at first  Anyway ...

IMHO it will be dependent on the hour of driving. The eastern way is also traffic-lights free, if you take those two radials - you can also use shorter alternative through Průmyslová street, but it's not grade-separated all-the-way.

The western segment of inner ring on the other hand will be quite interesting to drive - as Surel wrote - truck free, many kms of nice tunnels and you'll avoid bottlenecks on the current route  But we'll see after the opening first...


----------



## Surel

^^
yeah in the video... icard:, my bad.


----------



## tfd543

lol. i dont really think that there exist a more terrible route than Průmyslová street. it has more traffic lights than every other street. 

Is there any plans to reasphalt D2 towards Bratislava ? I dont remember whether that section needed a repair like D1.


----------



## mapman:cz

tfd543 said:


> Is there any plans to reasphalt D2 towards Bratislava ? I dont remember whether that section needed a repair like D1.


If the current situation on motorway department of ŘSD (czech road and motorway directorate) withstands, we can expect some new asfalt overlay on the old concrete surface in next few years...


----------



## mcarling

tfd543 said:


> Is there any plans to reasphalt D2 towards Bratislava ? I dont remember whether that section needed a repair like D1.


I drove from Prague to Brno to Bratislava last summer. The D2 is not in good condition, but it is in much better condition than the D1 between Prague and Brno.


----------



## Surel

There were 681 deaths on the Czech roads in the year 2012. It is 21 less than in the year 2011.

Complete police report in Czech: here


----------



## Surel

The tendered prices on the reconstruction of the first five section of D1 are known. The price tag was in total some 1,7 BLN CZK (€ 68 MLN) lower than expected. That makes it some 40 % discount in the total price for all 5 sections. From 4,3 BLN CZK into 2,6 BLN CZK



> http://zpravy.e15.cz/byznys/reality-a-stavebnictvi/stat-na-d1-usetri-skoro-dve-miliardy-944752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the picture: the lowest price offers
> sections (estimated price), lowest price contender (price)
> ....
> in total


The contracts are still not yet closed and we have to wait if the lowest price bidders will get it in the end (in the criteria is also 10 % warranty). I don't see into the details, but it would be great if this tendering turned out well and into long term practice. Those 1,7 BLN CZK saved could be turned right away into new kms on some motorway, be it D3 or R35 or D1 self.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> The tendered prices on the reconstruction of the first five section of D1 are known. The price tag was in total some 1,7 BLN CZK (€ 68 MLN) lower than expected. That makes it some 40 % discount in the total price for all 5 sections. From 4,3 BLN CZK into 2,6 BLN CZK


That seems to answer the collusion question.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> That seems to answer the collusion question.


If you witnessed the last 10 years of motorway construction in the Czech Republic, you would also have doubts about any new tender unless that tender would show up performing . But we are not there yet. Lets see after 20 tenders.


----------



## mcarling

I don't doubt that there may have been an attempt to collude in these tenders, but the evidence suggests that any attempt was ineffective.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> I don't doubt that there may have been an attempt to collude in these tenders, but the evidence suggests that any attempt was ineffective.


Which is good, and it proves that it has sense to do it in this way. But we both know that whether the tender designs are not shaped based on what is better or more effective. It rather depends on the people in charge and their integrity, as well as the societal control, enforced by good law and police work.

I mean corrupted politicians and state employees know very well what is the optimal design etc, (only small part is to their ignorance), but nevethless they don't go into it, unless forced, or unless they have high moral integrity (but with moral integrity it is very hard to get into those positions anyway).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Prices are € 2 - 3 million per kilometer. That's not a lot for a complete reconstruction of the pavement.


----------



## Surel

Going from Lovosice to Pirna on Czech motorway D8, first class road I/8, expressway R63, again on D8, crossing the CZ/D border and then on German A17.
The missing link on D8 should be finished in 2015. The German police car was ready on the border .


----------



## PLH

Just to be on the safe side, the I48 around Český Těšín is still toll free, isn't it?


----------



## Surel

^^It should be toll free according to this map of tolled roads in the CZ (toll for the vehicles above 3,5 tonn).


Too big to show  http://www.premid.cz/fileadmin/MYTO_CZ/obrazky/map/MYTOCZ_381_toll_map.gif

Detailed price list.


----------



## Surel

First class roads sections where the Transportation Ministry considers increasing the speed limit from 90 km/h to 110 km/h. They should all be collision free 2x2.



1/7 Chomutov - Křimov
1/11 Ostrava - Šenov
1/11 Ostrava, Rudná (v okolí D1)
1/13 Karlovy Vary - Ostrov
1/13 Most - Bílina
1/13 Bílina - Teplice
1/14 Liberec - Kunratice
1/20 Nová Hospoda (R4) - Písek
1/20 Plzeň, přivaděč k D5
1/23 Brno,Pražská radiála
1/26 Plzeň, přivaděče k D5
1/27 Plzeň - Sukova - Dobřany
1/34 České Budějovice - Lišov
1/35 Liberec - BílýKostel
1/35 Olomouc - Křelov
1/37 Hradec Králové - Pardubice
1/38 Jihlava, přivaděč k D1
1/43 Brno, Svitavská radiála
1/44 Postřelmov,obchvat
1/48 Nový Jičín - Příbor
1/48 Český Těšín, obchvat
1/50 Brno, Olomoucká radiála
1/56 Prodloužená Místecká
1/57 Semetín - Jablůnka

Zdroj: http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/silnice-n...doprava.aspx?c=A130129_155601_eko-doprava_neh


----------



## Surel

Tunnel complex Blanka in Prague (the north west part of the inner city ring) as in Februari 2013. The opening date is set in spring next year, if all goes well.


----------



## panda80

Has some construction started on D1? Next week I'm travelling through Czech Republic and I'm wondering if I should expect some delays.


----------



## mapman:cz

No, still clear and passable. Some major works will start on 1.4.2013 near Brno (D1×D2) and in April near Prague as well (kms 12-16), however there will be two lanes per direction available almost all of the time during these works. Different situation will occur on the "modernisation" section (kms 21 to 182) but public tenders are not closed yet so nobody knows when


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Do you have traffic data for 2012?


----------



## TommyLopez

In fact, the current R-class roads (rychlostní silnice) will still exist - new I. class roads with 110 km/h speed limit and current R-class roads which will not be upgraded to motorways (R4, R7,...) where some sections will still have 130 km/h speed limit (regulated by traffic signs). And there will be of course only one cathegory of motorway. The text of Ministry of transport is just a little bit confusing... :nuts:


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.mdcr.cz/cs/Media/Tiskove_zpravy/Vlada_schvalila_nove_pojeti_dalnicni_site.htm
> 
> Czech Transportation Ministry says something about upgrading R-roads to D-roads and downgrading some R-roads to first class roads.
> 
> Which roads exactly will be down/upgraded? They don't provide a list. Am I reading it right that they are abolishing the entire class of rychlostní silnice? (Zanikne kategorie rychlostních silnic).


The list of the first class roads (I roads) sections that could get max speed of 110 km/h:

I/7 Chomutov - Křimov
I/11 Ostrava - Šenov
I/11 Ostrava, Rudná (v okolí D1)
I/13 Karlovy Vary - Ostrov
I/13 Most - Bílina
I/13 Bílina - Teplice
I/14 Liberec - Kunratice
I/20 Nová Hospoda (R4) - Písek
I/20 Plzeň, přivaděč k D5
I/23 Brno, Pražská radiála
I/26 Plzeň, přivaděče k D5
I/27 Plzeň-Sukova - Dobřany
I/34 České Budějovice - Lišov
I/35 Liberec - Bílý Kostel
I/35 Olomouc - Křelov
I/37 Hradec Králové - Pardubice
I/38 Jihlava, přivaděč k D1
I/43 Brno, Svitavská radiála
I/44 Postřelmov, obchvat
I/48 Nový Jičín - Příbor
I/48 Český Těšín, obchvat
I/50 Brno, Olomoucká radiála
I/56 Prodloužená Místecká
I/57 Semetín - Jablůnka

http://aktualne.centrum.cz/ekonomika/doprava/clanek.phtml?id=777186


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> When do you think the renumbering comes into force?


That was one of my first questions on SSC in early January .



mapman:cz said:


> It was planned to change in January 2014  The new amendment to 1997 Road Act is on it's way to the Government, then also the Parliament has to approve it...


----------



## Pascal20a

What means that in English: V současné době probíhá výběrové řízení na zhotovitele stavby, která by mělo
být ukončeno v červnu tohoto roku. Pokud nedojde k odvolání se některého z
uchazečů, práce na uvedeném úseku by mohly být zahájeny v červenci letošního
roku.

This means D3 - Section Veseli - Bosilec


----------



## mapman:cz

More or less it says this:


> Currently the tender for the contractor is pending, this should be completed in June 2013. If no appeal is made by one of the candidates, works on that section may be launched in July 2013.


----------



## Pascal20a

Ok thanks for the translation


----------



## mapman:cz

Interesting time-lapse video showing construction of cut&cover part of tunnel Blanka complex of Prague City Ring in direct neighborhood of Prague Castle:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Mapman is there any new facts about e-numbering of motorawy D1 Belotin-Ostrava-(A1/PL)-Pyrzowice (PL)? There were some plans to sign this motorway E463.


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Mapman is there any new facts about e-numbering of motorawy D1 Belotin-Ostrava-(A1/PL)-Pyrzowice (PL)? There were some plans to sign this motorway E463.


Nothing new over here. IMHO they are awaiting to confirm this change at one of planned upcoming interministerial meetings between respective department directors ... Informal discussion has been positive at this topic.


----------



## Surel

The announced D1 reconstruction started today on first two sections.

There is a online report from the ride on www.ihned.cz.

D1 km 104. direction Prague


----------



## Surel

Construction of the motorway D3 sections between Tábor - Veselí nad Lužnicí. The 25 km long section (map) should be opened in 6 weeks if everything goes well, although there have been rumours about delays, the photos show it should be doable.

All the photos curtesy M&M from http://ttnz.cz/mo/album/v/stavby/silnicedalnice/d/d3/tabor-veseli/130507/

edit: No deeplink allowed.


----------



## mapman:cz

No pics available ... Deeplinking is unfortunately forbidden at ttnz.cz, you have to put the pics on imageshack or other photo-sharing service....


----------



## Surel

mapman:cz said:


> No pics available ... Deeplinking is unfortunately forbidden at ttnz.cz, you have to put the pics on imageshack or other photo-sharing service....


Oh. ok, I can see the pics still, but not through a proxy. Thx for the warning. Its a pity. I don't want to violate their rights by grabbing the pictures somewhere else...


----------



## lukaszek89

D1 will be widened to 2x3?


----------



## mcarling

lukaszek89 said:


> D1 will be widened to 2x3?


No, D1 will be widened but still 2x2. The lanes and hard shoulders will be wider. I believe 0.75 meters is being added to each carriageway, if I recall correctly.

I understand that the bridges which need to be replaced to accommodate the wider D1 will be sized to accommodate 2x3 in the future.


----------



## Surel

The Supreme Audit Office examined contracts around the Kapsh toll system and analyzed and auditited the whole deal.

http://www.nku.cz/cz/media/naklady-...nich-peti-letech-polovinu-jeho-vynosu-id6464/

The revenue (2007 till 2011) was CZK 31,3 Bln and the costs were CZK 15,6 Bln. Thus more than 50 % of the revenues went to Kapsch as of 2011.
In the same time (2007-2011) the costs of vignette system were only 7,4 % of the revenues.

Amongst others, the state paid CZK 56,8 Mln for a legal service dealing with the fines, where the total revenue from fines were only CZK 18,3 Mln!

The CEO of Kapsch proclaims that _after the whole 10 year period of the contract the total revenues would reach CZK 85 BLN and total cost CZK 18,5 BLN, lowering the costs rate to ony 21 %_ sure The contract for Kapsch was for 10 years and a new provider should be tendered in 2016.


----------



## 1+1=3

^^ There's an interesting table inside the article - comparision of German and Czech costs on toll systems
http://aktualne.centrum.cz/domaci/zivot-v-cesku/clanek.phtml?id=779500


----------



## Pascal20a

What are the current status of the D3?


----------



## Surel

Pascal20a said:


> What are the current status of the D3?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103122049&postcount=2231

*Should open in 6 weeks (green on the map):*
C1 D3 0307 Tábor – Sobìslav 16,3 km
C2a D3 0308A Sobìslav – Veselí nad Lužnicí 7,7 km
C2b D3 0308B Most pøes Lužnici 1,1 km

*Should be put under construction this year (red on the map):*
C2c D3 0308C Veselí nad Lužnicí – Bošilec 5,6 km
C5 D3 0309/III Borek – Úsilné 3,3 km











RSD project plans for 2013 (green opening 2013, red under construction as of 2013).


----------



## Surel

It seems that there is no activity on the D8 construction site, althought all the permits are valid atm as far as I understand (construction being done by Eurovia, Eurovia is having a quarrel with the RSD about the work it has done on the D1 construction in Ostrava, seems like Eurovia is blackmailing the RSD here).



















photos courtesy of makr from www.ceskedalnice.cz


----------



## mcarling

MichiH said:


> The walking route on Google Maps has a length of 339km. A motorway will never ever be shorter.


It is common for motorway distances to be shorter than Google Maps walking distances. For example, San Francisco to Los Angeles is 614 km by motorway, 663 km walking, both according to Google Maps. Genoa to Nice is 196 km by motorway, 228 walking, again according to Google Maps.


----------



## D5

mapman:cz said:


> Route N°4 south of Vimperk goes through Protected Landscape Area and National Park of Šumava at the length of 19 + 4 kms. It's not feasible and environmentaly acceptable to route a transit corridor here, especially with regard to the fact that there is a reasonable alternative in I/27 + B20 corridor (Plzeň (D5) - Cham - Straubing - Landau (A92)), which is much more suitable for long distance traffic from Prague to Munich, if any other alternative to D5-A6-A93 connection is to be built...


Do you know the current state of this planned connection? Some time ago I have read about the completely new route of I/27 which should follow the Uhlava river valley, cross the border near Nyrsko and connect German B20, which would be prolonged in eastern direction. It has a lot of advantages, it would significantly reduce heavy truck traffic on I/26, which goes through a lot of villages and towns which have no bypasses, it would also reduce traffic on the current I/27 which goes through the National Park, and there would be no need to build an expensive eastern bypass of Klatovy... 

B20 Furth (Volmauerstr.) – BG (Tschechien) 9900 / 1218 (12,3%)

If we add some traffic from the current I/27 I suppose at least 2+1 (to enable overtaking of trucks) should be built.


----------



## mapman:cz

Since the tunnel near Furth im Wald is almost ready, the most likely alternative is rerouting of E53 to I/26 and a further upgrade of this road. Road cathegory 2+1 is new in CZ so there is a possibility that the I/26 will be added to plans as a complete 2+1 road all the way from D5 to the DE border...


----------



## Surel

Biggest floods in CZ since 2002.

Southern part of Prague ring R1xI4 interchange. Rivers Vltava and Berounka. It is clear now why this stretch was built elevetad.



















First class road I-30 near the rail station in Ústí nad Labem. River Labe (Elbe).
It is expected that Labe should yet substantially rise when the water mass from Vltava will come.


----------



## lukaszek89

Big water


----------



## 1+1=3

I4 was closed yesterday


----------



## Surel

First class road I-30 near the rail station in Ústí nad Labem. River Labe (Elbe).


----------



## Baiazid

^^ I drove many times on the section of I30 in Usti nad Labem, then further down the Elbe on I62 towards Decin - Bad Schandau. Amazing to see it under 4m of water... I guess that most of I62 is under water as well.


----------



## Pascal20a

And is the D3 also flooded?? When will the D3 be opened?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why the obsession with D3?


----------



## Pascal20a

Cause i wanna drive the fastest way to prag


----------



## MichiH

Pascal20a said:


> Cause i wanna drive the fastest way to prag


What the hell is "prag"? Do you mean "prat" :?


----------



## cinxxx

Prag is the German name of Prague/Praha


----------



## MattiG

Baiazid said:


> ^^ I drove many times on the section of I30 in Usti nad Labem, then further down the Elbe on I62 towards Decin - Bad Schandau. Amazing to see it under 4m of water... I guess that most of I62 is under water as well.


Odd weather. The west and north Europe are sunny and warm, but the central Europe is flooding. It is right now raining in Helsinki, first time in weeks, but the rain will cease by the noon. Some showers are forecast in Tuesday and Wednesday, but otherwise it will be sunny or half-cloudy for the next ten days. Last week, the warmest places in the Europe were Cyprus, and the areas north of the Arctic Circle, 30+ degrees.


----------



## mapman:cz

This very night was the first night when the D1 (Praha - Brno) was closed down completely between kms 90 and 112 for demolition of bridge over the carriageway during the so called "modernisation". Police closed both directions around 20:00 on 8.6.2013 and the motorway has been reopened at 9:30 the folowing day. D1 has never been closed for such a long time because of construction works on the Praha - Brno stretch.

Here are some pics:

Empty motorway









Machinery is preparing the "impact bed"









Bridge was cut through and fell down around 01:00 CEST











It is to be expected that such closures will occur at least two more nights during this summer.


----------



## Surel

There was a massive landslide on the construction site of D8 due to the heavy rains in the last weeks.


----------



## Rombi

Lot of money sunk :shocked:


----------



## mcarling

Better to have the landslide during construction than after the D8 would have opened.


----------



## SturmBeobachter

mcarling said:


> No, D1 will be widened but still 2x2. The lanes and hard shoulders will be wider. I believe 0.75 meters is being added to each carriageway, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I understand that the bridges which need to be replaced to accommodate the wider D1 will be sized to accommodate 2x3 in the future.


Actually I do not see any point in widening hard shoulders on the worst Highway in EU, only reasonable thing to do there would be to get rid of that bumpy concrete trash and make a new motorway from the scratch.


----------



## bad_boy

SturmBeobachter said:


> Actually I do not see any point in widening hard shoulders on the worst Highway in EU, only reasonable thing to do there would be to get rid of that bumpy concrete trash and make a new motorway from the scratch.


It's not the worst motorway strech in Europe, although it is in rather bad shape after so many years in service.

They need to widen carriageways (and do some other stuff like fence it against animals) to accomodate to modern motorway standards and improve safety.

And yes, they will scrap all that old concrete, replace lower layers and build it practically from the scratch in the same place.


----------



## Surel

bewu1 said:


> How old is this section D-1 ?


Some 25 - 30 years.


----------



## Surel

cinxxx said:


> Roadtrip for this weekend: http://goo.gl/maps/Z67bT
> I will explore some local roads in CZ


South Bohemia is really nice holiday place. Especially if you are into Chateaus. Its also an excellent place for biking. The driving might take longer than you would expect though on those roads.


----------



## Luki_SL

Surel said:


> Some 25 - 30 years.



Holubice – Tučapy: km 211,034 – 219,999 (8,965 km) - *11. 11. 1988.*

Tučapy – Vyškov: km 219,999 – 229,675 (9,675 km) - *30. 7. 1992*

Source : http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/dalnice/d1


----------



## bozenBDJ

*E55*, Čestlice, Central Bohemian Region towards Prague by *AceN *(a SSC forum user)


Welcome to Praha! by acencen, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

Some pictures from my recent roadtrip from this section http://goo.gl/maps/B8STz


----------



## cinxxx

Some more pictures of Czech roads from my trip


----------



## Surel

The RSD dismissed appeals of Eurovia and Strabag against the "dumping" prices offfered by Skanska in the tenders for D3 between Veselí and České Budějovice.

Eurovia and Strabag can yet turn for appeal to the Supreme Audit Office in the next days, causing further delays. Lets hope they don't.


----------



## Pascal20a

What do you mean??


----------



## Surel

^^
There was a tendering, Skanska won that tendering, but Eurovia and Strabag protested, saying that the price is too low and can't be real.


----------



## javimix19

- There are any news about Blanka Tunnel?

- What is the matter with that tunnel? I read some articles in internet about the problems of this infraestructure. Is there no money to finish it?

This is an example of an article readed in internet:

http://www.eltis.org/index.php?ID1=5&id=60&news_id=4201

http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/zpravy/czech-police-are-investigating-funding-of-blanka-tunnel-in-prague/984760


----------



## 1+1=3

Blanka tunnel is a mess. It was started by corrupted mayor Bém in a pre-crisis years (that guy was planning even Olympic games in Prague...) together with other projects like metro A prolongation and 250 new trams. Nowadays Prague is drowning in debt because of these projects (other being sawage water treatment plant).
New mayor is trying to get it under control and promotes more rational city planning (including general traffic plan for the city which Prague doesn't have) but it seems like Prague will really have to stop all major investments for next years (new metro line and tram network expansion).
Regarding Blanka, it is nearly completed and should be opened next spring, but there's debate going on wheather it will protect historic center from the car traffic or it will make the situation even worse. The second option is more probable, because it will make car traffic more attractive and thus more people will use cars when traveling within and to the city.
Prague needs motorway outer ring and parking regulation in the city centre (optionally the toll) much more than this overpriced tunnel in the city centre.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1+1=3 said:


> The second option is more probable, because it will make car traffic more attractive and thus more people will use cars when traveling within and to the city.


That is a point often brought forward by public transport advocates, who think cars and public transport are significantly competing with each other. However, there is almost no competition between driving and public transport. Both have their own demographic and improvement in road infrastructure will not reduce transit usage, and improvements in public transport will not reduce driving. 

Especially for trips towards the denser core, the availability and cost of parking is of a much larger influence than how good or bad public transport is. Growth in car travel is not at the expense of public transport, and growth in public transport usage is not at the expensive of car travel. Both have their own factors that influence usage.


----------



## mcarling

ChrisZwolle said:


> That is a point often brought forward by public transport advocates, who think cars and public transport are significantly competing with each other. However, there is almost no competition between driving and public transport. Both have their own demographic and improvement in road infrastructure will not reduce transit usage, and improvements in public transport will not reduce driving.
> 
> Especially for trips towards the denser core, the availability and cost of parking is of a much larger influence than how good or bad public transport is. Growth in car travel is not at the expense of public transport, and growth in public transport usage is not at the expensive of car travel. Both have their own factors that influence usage.


On a day-to-day decision-making basis, that's generally true. Once someone has made the decision to own a car, they will generally drive rather than use public transportation. However, the decision whether or not to own a car is greatly influenced by the quality (or lack thereof) of public transportation. So the effects of improvements in public transportation infrastructure on driving take effect with a delay that is spread out from zero to many years. Young people in cities generally rely on public transportation before they are old enough to drive. Where public transportation is excellent, many never buy a car. Where public transportation is dreadful, nearly everyone buys a car as soon as they can afford to.


----------



## i15

I own a car, but I like to use public transport, because I don't need to care about parking, small accidents or alcohol level from previous night. I had pretty good parking in my previous workplace (plenty of space, 0,1 €/hour), so i used car every second day, but now I move mostly by public transport or on my own feet and I enjoy driving on long distances.


----------



## 1+1=3

ChrisZwolle said:


> Especially for trips towards the denser core, the availability and cost of parking is of a much larger influence than how good or bad public transport is.


Parking in Prague centre is a problem in terms there are too many parking lots on the streets and even more parking permissions for residents and commuters. More parking spaces are under construction in new developemnt projects in the city centre and even near Blanka tunnel (there's no specified maximum for parking spaces in the city centre in Prague, unlike Zürich for example).
However, the tunnel will make travelling by car near city centre faster and more fluent and for the same or less money => it will make traveling by car more attractive. That's the fact. It can change modal split in the long term too.


----------



## Surel

1+1=3 said:


> Parking in Prague centre is a problem in terms there are too many parking lots on the streets and even more parking permissions for residents and commuters. More parking spaces are under construction in new developemnt projects in the city centre and even near Blanka tunnel (there's no specified maximum for parking spaces in the city centre in Prague, unlike Zürich for example).
> However, the tunnel will make travelling by car near city centre faster and more fluent and for the same or less money => it will make traveling by car more attractive. That's the fact. It can change modal split in the long term too.


If the parking places in the Blanka tunnel will be used, then you don't get any problems from the increased car traffic in the center...

I think that it will simply relieve some streets in Prague, as the through cars will move to Blanka, in some other parts, it may increase the car flow and thus fill the streets there.

Unlike Chris, I think there is a competition between car and pt. If the PT offers better and cheaper service on the spot for your purposes, its rational to use the public transit, even if one already owns a car. The point is that direct cost of PT in Prague is getting relatively comparably expensive to the car and indeed with commercial districts having its own parking possibilities without costs for the employees, the car is preferred for the commuting (suburb - city). PT is able to compete with Metro, or if someone can use a direct tram line.

On the other side, PT is still the best and fastest way of how to move inside the city. Taxi is an alternative - you don't need to bother with parking. Parking makes traveling with a car inside the city bothersome.


----------



## Autobahnftw

Hello, when is east part of prag ringroad going to be finished? What is the best way today to get from D8 to D1?


----------



## 1+1=3

Surel said:


> If the parking places in the Blanka tunnel will be used, then you don't get any problems from the increased car traffic in the center...


There will be 1200 more parking spaces (Letná and Prašný most) in the wider city centre after Blanka is completed. *None of parking spaces in the centre will be abolished because of that.* So the total number of parking spaces in the centre will increase. Hundreds more are being built in Florentinum and Quadrio. Again, it's just increasing the parking capacity in the city centre. That means more people will use car when commuting to work => more pollution and traffic jams in the streets. Blanka will only make commuting by car more easier.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

And improved mobility options is bad, because?


----------



## Surel

Autobahnftw said:


> Hello, when is east part of prag ringroad going to be finished? What is the best way today to get from D8 to D1?


No one knows.

Look here. http://www.mapy.cz/s/8wV7 If you prefer no traffic lights, but longer, you chose the eastern variant, if you don't mind lights, and bit of city traffic, you chose western variant. The time is around the same.


----------



## [atomic]

Komořany Bypass according to osm. here you can already see where the exits are going to be.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R7 Praha - Slaný*

R7 from Praha to Slaný will be renovated between October 2013 and June 2014. I've driven in the area a lot and found that R7 is by far the worst quality expressways/motorway in western CZ.


R7-18 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## Moravian

Horni Vltavice - road junction: roads 4 and 39


----------



## Surel

The construction on the R7 between km 66 and Chomutov. A 16 km of the R7 expressway is scheduled for opening in December at cost of 4,4 mld CZK = 180 mln Euro (without VAT)

http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/C9941BCEB21187ADC125748F006824EC/$file/r7-vysocany-drouzko.pdf
http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/1F0209B124AD2E99C125748F002A2232/$file/r7-drouzkovice-sporice.pdf

Map




















Photos from the www.ceskedalnice.cz gallery. Courtesy Balance. Photos are ordered in the direction towards Chomutov.


----------



## bewu1

Soon, there are parlamentary elections in the Czech Republic. Are they any plans in politics' electoral agendas to increase funding for construction of motorways and / or expressways in the Czech Republic ?


----------



## Surel

bewu1 said:


> Soon, there are parlamentary elections in the Czech Republic. Are they any plans in politics' electoral agendas to increase funding for construction of motorways and / or expressways in the Czech Republic ?


It's not really the core agenda. Btw the election is in two days.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> When do you think the renumbering comes into force?





mapman:cz said:


> It was planned to change in January 2014  The new amendment to 1997 Road Act is on it's way to the Government, then also the Parliament has to approve it...


Any news about the renumbering? Is it planned to replace all signs until 1st January 2014? Has the replacement already been started?


----------



## Surel

Since the Parliament was disbanded the legislation waits for the new government to introduce it again into the Parliament, if they find it suits. Not going to happen so soon in any case.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Thanks. Therefore I guess the renumbering will be delayed, won't it?


----------



## Surel

I don't expect it in the next year for sure.


----------



## mapman:cz

Surel is right, don't expect it in the next year.

A new 2013 yearbook has been issued recently by Roads and Motorways Directorate, available in three languages (cs,en,de):
http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Silnicni-a-dalnicni-sit/silnice-a-dalnice-v-ceske-republice-2013


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has there been any motorway / expressway projects completed on time and on budget in the past 5 years?

I believe the R7 near Chomutov was originally planned to be completed a year ago. And the terrain is generally flat.


----------



## mapman:cz

Both on time and budget, I don't think so. But if we say "on time", there are some examples. The 512 stretch of Prague ring road has been built very fast, opened 23 months after the construction commenced. Also the hard stretch of D8 motorway to german border has been bulit (excluding tunnels) in 25 months.

But generally, delays occur constantly and budget rises as well.


----------



## Kemo

How much time is needed to prepare complete documentation for R11 towards Poland?


----------



## mapman:cz

Hm, good question. But 
R11 does have EIA but zoning decision (ZD) has not been issued yet. After the ZD it takes 2 years to issue building permits. And currently Ministry of Transport is undertaking a technical study to prove the economical efectivity of the project for European funding, where also alternative roadway-width confugurations are being examined.

To sum it up, do not expect the R11 to be under construction sooner than 2018...


----------



## Kemo

mapman:cz said:


> where also alternative roadway-width confugurations are being examined.


What is the current planned width? 2x2 with wide median (for third lane) or plain 2x2? Is single carriageway also taken into consideration?
Current plan for Polish S3 is 2x2 road with 12m wide median hno:


----------



## mapman:cz

Current plan is plain 2x2 with shoulders and under examination are alternatives with 2x2 without shoulders and lower project speed or 2+1 on one carriageway of future 2x2. Honestly, 2x2 with shoulders would not be economicaly feasible in our terrain, so a reduction in parameters is needed. 2x2 with space reservation is totally out of discussion.


----------



## Surel

The minister of transportation comes with a claim that whole underlying layer is missing in 2 kms of the D1 in Ostrava. He bases this claim on proofs from new sample drilling on the motorway done by the RSD. The RSD is already in conflict with Eurovia over the D1 motorway in Ostrava. Eurovia claims that this is just part of the elections campaign. Elections in the CZ are tomorrow.

The minister says that the motorway will have to be probably rebuild (2 kms).

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/na-dalnic...doprava.aspx?c=A131024_092916_eko-doprava_fih
http://zpravy.ihned.cz/cesko/c1-61064980-sondy-objevily-zasadni-nedostatky-na-d47


----------



## Surel

Nice video featuring the newly build parts of D3, especially the viaducts and bridges.

73764555


----------



## Moravian

Motorway D2 near Hustopece/Starovicky:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D11 is weird. It took 17 years to acquire the land needed for the motorway near Hradec Kralové. They finally got it in June 2011. And here we are, 2.5 years later, nothing has happened...

You'd think they want to go full-speed ahead with it after a 17-year delay.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> D11 is weird. It took 17 years to acquire the land needed for the motorway near Hradec Kralové. They finally got it in June 2011. And here we are, 2.5 years later, nothing has happened...
> 
> You'd think they want to go full-speed ahead with it after a 17-year delay.


They still did not get everything. There is a small part of the already acquired property that does not belong to the state yet. The owners donated it to the state, but it showed up that the deed of conveyance was not legally valid.

I am not sure, but I think that the meantime also some building permits became invalid.


----------



## bewu1

OMG. In Poland, we have much better law re: acquisition of land for construction of roads. When the decision re: construction of road is issued, then the land is by force of law acquired by State. After, the sole issue is the amount of indemnities paid to the former owner of land.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the status of R56/ I/56 in Ostrava? http://goo.gl/maps/uqlIl


----------



## hiob

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the status of R56/ I/56 in Ostrava? http://goo.gl/maps/uqlIl


part II is fully operational Silnice I/56 Ostrava-prodloužená Místecká II. stavba
gallery after opening http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/index.php/silnice/I-56-Ostrava-Mistecka-II/20-12-2012

part III 
from budget of SFDI 
http://www.sfdi.cz/rozpocet-sfdi-a-cerpani/rozpocet-sfdi/
http://www.sfdi.cz/soubory/obrazky-...2013_rozpocet2014_rozpisy_pripravy_staveb.pdf

Silnice I/56 Ostrava-prodloužená Místecká III. stavba
0,5 mil. CZK for ÚR (land use decision), comments on ÚR
There is problem with noise and exhaust gas limits not solved for more than 4 years

PS. There is info about many planned roads in that PDF.


----------



## Surel

bewu1 said:


> OMG. In Poland, we have much better law re: acquisition of land for construction of roads. When the decision re: construction of road is issued, then the land is by force of law acquired by State. After, the sole issue is the amount of indemnities paid to the former owner of land.


The law has changed recently in the CZ as well. It should be much easier to expropriate now. If the there is no issue with expropriation other than the price, the construction would be able to commence, the price can be agreed upon (at court) later.

Anyway, I think that the main problem is lack of people at the RSD and ministry that could do all this paperwork and that could do it on a appropriate level. This is in my eyes the reason for most of the delays. It will thus not make much difference if the investment will only go into the roads, but not into the state employees.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are currently almost no new motorways (D/R) under construction in the Czech Republic.





mapman:cz said:


> It's in the press release of ŘSD:
> http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/planovana-vystavba-silnic-a-dalnic-v-roce-2014


So this list should be complete, isn't it?

*D8:* Rehlovice – Bilinka 12 12.4km (November 2007 to > 2015) – project – map
*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 12 4.1km (May 2010 to ?) – project – map

The R35 does not count b/c it is only one carriageway and building the 2nd carriageway is not part of any future plan.
Any information about R6 completion (the project page still announces 2012)?


----------



## mcarling

When is construction of the remaining part of R52 (to the AT border) planned?


----------



## Snowlenin

*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 12 4.1km (May 2010 to 2015) – project – map

Any information about R6 completion:

should be under construction new proposals to build the tree-linee, but again, this has changed
Read more:
http://www.financninoviny.cz/zpravy...et-ve-ctyrech-pruzich-rozhodla-komise/1024299


----------



## threo2k

Hi! This holiday i went to albania and for the first time ever i went trough CZ. (Drezden - Teplice - Praha - Brno - Bratislava)

I must say the motorway through ORE mountains was amazing!!

But i noticed they were some kilometerers from teplice to velemin which was not motorway, why is it not finished yet? it was supposed to get fininshed som years i go when i read this page..

Somebody here knows when it will get finished?


----------



## Kanadzie

I drove that route this past summer (well Praha - Dresden). You are right, the scenery is very beautiful. My passenger was sleeping, I woke her up to show amazing scenery, she did not care 

I heard that section of road was held up for environment protest but no other info... the old road is nice pavement and scenery but about three times more traffic than it can handle.


----------



## mapman:cz

The missing section is called D8 Lovosice - Řehlovice and there are numoreous problems, mostly environmental and administrative (cancelled building permits due to environmental complaints), one big problem is of nautral cause - huge landslide:








Yep, I'm talking about the trees and meadow in the path of the motorway. Landslide started at (and was probably caused by) the water flows from the stone quarry due to heavy rains (lack of sufficient drainage).

More pictures here: http://www.k-report.net/discus/messages/28/D8_sesuv-245923.pdf


----------



## threo2k

mapman:cz said:


> The missing section is called D8 Lovosice - Řehlovice and there are numoreous problems, mostly environmental and administrative (cancelled building permits due to environmental complaints), one big problem is of nautral cause - huge landslide:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm talking about the trees and meadow in the path of the motorway. Landslide started at (and was probably caused by) the water flows from the stone quarry due to heavy rains (lack of sufficient drainage).
> 
> More pictures here: http://www.k-report.net/discus/messages/28/D8_sesuv-245923.pdf


wow, i saw the photos, didnt knew it was that huge problem!

But what does this mean? that they are never going to finish this section from Lovosice - Rehlovice? or do they have a plan for finishing this in the future? do you know when if so?


----------



## Eulanthe

mcarling said:


> Motorways are not only for local traffic. The need (or lack thereof) for an expressway link between the planned R43/R35 intersection and the A8 south of Wroclaw will become more clear (one way or the other) after the completion of the R52, the Austrian A5, and the Polish S5. However, I think the next step after completion of the planned construction along the Poznan - Wroclaw - Klodzko - Brno - Vienna/Bratislava corridor would probably be a continuation of the Polish S8 to Klodzko, before a northward continuation of the R43.


I can't see Poland even thinking about a southwards extension of the S8 for a very long time - the Government won't fund it, the provincial government can't afford it, Wroclaw is way too much in debt to help and so on. They're struggling to secure the funding to get the S3 built from the A8 to the border - and S8 is very much behind that.

The S8 does make sense from a development point of view - places like Niemcza are dreadful and a fast link to Wroclaw would really open them up for development. But there are just far more important roads to be built.

The interesting question is the future of the Wroclaw-Vienna route. S3/R35 to Hradec Kralove is certain, but after that? Putting traffic through Prague is a dreadful idea, so the only logical outcome is a new expressway/motorway from Parbudice to Brno. But whether that will happen is another question.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

R43 Svitavy - Brno was planned but seems to have about the lowest priority of all R-roads.


----------



## Kemo

Eulanthe said:


> I can't see Poland even thinking about a southwards extension of the S8 for a very long time - the Government won't fund it, the provincial government can't afford it, Wroclaw is way too much in debt to help and so on. They're struggling to secure the funding to get the S3 built from the A8 to the border - and S8 is very much behind that.


Yes, it is very unlikely. It however appears in Lower Silesia's plans:




















Also found this:


----------



## MonteChristo

It will be build later.


----------



## mcarling

Eulanthe said:


> I can't see Poland even thinking about a southwards extension of the S8 for a very long time - the Government won't fund it, the provincial government can't afford it, Wroclaw is way too much in debt to help and so on. They're struggling to secure the funding to get the S3 built from the A8 to the border - and S8 is very much behind that.
> 
> The S8 does make sense from a development point of view - places like Niemcza are dreadful and a fast link to Wroclaw would really open them up for development. But there are just far more important roads to be built.
> 
> The interesting question is the future of the Wroclaw-Vienna route. S3/R35 to Hradec Kralove is certain, but after that? Putting traffic through Prague is a dreadful idea, so the only logical outcome is a new expressway/motorway from Parbudice to Brno. But whether that will happen is another question.


If a direct Wroclaw - Brno expressway will be built, it will be built in large part due to EU pressure, though there are also some domestic interests in both CZ and PL.


----------



## Surel

Eurovia versus RSD. D1 in Ostrava.

The arbiters so far sided with the RSD in the matter of overpriced invoices for the D1 and acknowledged that damages worth some 20 mil € as the fault at the Eurovia side. However, Eurovia doesn't have to pay more than some 0.5 mil € as the claims became time-barred in the meantime. 

RSD is going to pursue criminal charges against some employees who should have done their job properly back then and watch for what is in the invoices. Basically Eurovia charged for things it did not do or used different volumes of material, or wrongly adjusted for inflation...etc.

The dispute between RSD and Eurovia still goes on in other issues, mainly the quality of the construction itslef.

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/reditelst...o-doprava.aspx?c=A140108_071751_ekonomika_maq


----------



## Kanadzie

mcarling said:


> If a direct Wroclaw - Brno expressway will be built, it will be built in large part due to EU pressure, though there are also some domestic interests in both CZ and PL.


Wasn't a road along such corridor planned and started works by the Nazis in WW II? I know only some km exist of road, but is there a relatively large length of the alignment that is graded / undeveloped since then? (somewhat like similar roads in PL say A4 or A/S 6), what I mean, is would construction be relatively simple for acquisition of land, or if it is as if starting from scratch.


----------



## MichiH

I've found a news article about the future plans of the new government: > click < (sorry, article is written in language of the Nazis).

Czech Republic needs 2.7 billion € per annum until 2020 (including 700 EU million). It also contains an incomplete project list with estimated construction times. I can't remember already seen it here.

Does anyone have a complete list? Is the list trustable or wishful thinking?


----------



## Surel

MichiH said:


> I've found a news article about the future plans of the new government: > click < (sorry, article is written in language of the Nazis).
> 
> Czech Republic needs 2.7 billion € per annum until 2020 (including 700 EU million). It also contains an incomplete project list with estimated construction times. I can't remember already seen it here.
> 
> Does anyone have a complete list? Is the list trustable or wishful thinking?


The money should not be a problem. It will be a problem to put it into construction, the paperwork, permits and projects are the problem. Already it is not much anyway when you look at the plans. Don´t forget this is also the roads and rail combined.

There is need for twice as much, easily.

For the source list look here: http://www.dopravnistrategie.cz/en/menu-project/menu-downloads especially here: http://www.dopravnistrategie.cz/images/projekt/ke-stazeni/Book10-RV130610EN-APPs.pdf


----------



## mapman:cz

^^ Yep, finally. This is the official EN version of the Transport Sector Strategies (Masterplan) ...


----------



## bogdymol

*Some older pictures (from 2010) that I shot in north-eastern part of Czech Republic:

On E462 (CZ road 48) just west of Frydek-Mistek:



















On E75 (CZ road 11) between Trinec and the Slovakian border near Mosty u Jablunkova:



























^^ This picture is actually on the exit slip road at Jablunkov. The main road (E75 / 11) continues on the viaduct.








*

*I've also added few pictures of the same road, across the border into Slovakia.*


----------



## Surel

An unpleasant news.

RSD fired the Miloslava Pošvářová, the chief of quality control. She was in the office just about a year. Pošvářová was the main RSD engine and key person in e.g. the conflict with Eurovia about the quality of the D1 in Ostrava.

http://www.financninoviny.cz/zpravy/rsd-odvolalo-reditelku-posvarovou-kritizovala-dalnice/1030741
http://www.financninoviny.cz/zpravy/rsd-odvolalo-reditelku-posvarovou-kritizovala-dalnice/1030741

She was always quite open about the problems that she came across in the organization and the processes at work there and were quite specific in naming the problems and issues, also on the construction sites. I can imagine she wasn't liked by some.

e.g. video by Czech TV about the D1 in Ostrava, there are also some examples of what Pošvářova was not afraid to show about the quality of the Czech roads. http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ivysila.../262566-kdo-zaplati-miliony-za-zpackanou-d47/

For me, this is a major let down.

Just to illustrate the dismal situation. *She repeatedly pointed out that the whole construction quality control section in the whole Czech Republic comprise some 10 people that are poorly paid (salary under 900 €, while they should control billions).* This is not only about some checking after the whole work is done. Those people are also responsible for setting out the frameworks for the contracts which then allow for quality control and for the control during the whole construction phase.

It was quite unbelievable how she described one meeting with Eurovia. She, alone, against a battery of lawyers. Unbelievable how poorly is the RSD managed and how deprived of expertise and manpower.

The way she describes how we came into the current state is that the RSD was purposefully stripped down in order to lose expertise and be any counterweight to the construction companies. This system could work in the past as the pressure on effective spending was not that high and the construction companies could simply take their slice and manage it themselves. When the corruption and wasteful spending became much bigger issues, the whole mechanism stopped, while the RSD was not able to resume any position as it was already without appropriate manpower able to prepare those projects.

Now, it seems to me that firing her leads rather to the previous situation, not really empowering the RSD. This is not the path I would like to see for Czech roads.

This situation seems to me quite embarrassing for the Czech transportation sector, especially looking e.g. at Poland. I am very curious what will the new government (just coming in the office these days) do with it.


----------



## mcarling

^^
Who removed Miloslava Pošvářová from office?


----------



## Kanadzie

I love Posvarova pointing out trivial overpass defect. Here, they will say everything is fine but the overpass already resting on the road below :lol:


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> ^^
> Who removed Miloslava Pošvářová from office?


The RSD director Pavel Kočica. He is the director since half a year. The previous one Čermák or the one before him (three changes within a two years, yes) brought Pošvářová in and supported her. It seemed at first that the tramini was also supporting her.

The pretense for firing her was communication problems and not giving some materials about the D1 in Ostrava to the director Kočica. She said that Kočica did not sign confidentiality for the arbitration process and should not have access to those partial materials at this stage anyway, she was worried about information leakage (her words).


----------



## Pascal20a

Will the D3 go in construction in March?


----------



## Surel

^^
Some sections of D3 between Veselí and České Budějovice should go into construction this year. There are no set data.


----------



## Surel

Some nice pictures of the Trója Bridge in Prague. (connects to the Inner city ring tunnel Blanka and carries tramway tracks, replacing the old tramway bridge)

Photo's curtsey of http://makr.zonerama.com/Album/271491, Martin MaKr Kratochvíl.

Prague's center to the left upper side of the picture. The Blanka tunnel begins on the right side.









Portal of the Blanka tunnel, and the interchange with the Trója Bridge.









The Trója Bridge.









The Trója Bridge.









Look to the other side (from the center - to the west north of Prague)









The Trója Bridge.


----------



## Surel

Another very nice pictures by MaKr (http://makr.zonerama.com/Album/267097) from the never ending story of D8.

The Bridge Opárno, D8, view direction towards Prague









Chotiměř, view direction towards Prague









Dobkovičky









Prackovice









Habrovany









Řehlovice D8xR63 interchange


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> ^^
> Who removed Miloslava Pošvářová from office?


Pošvářová now works for the new transportation minister Antonín Prachař as an advisory.

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/ek...-rsd-nevrati-bude-externi-poradkyni-ministra/


----------



## threo2k

Surel said:


> Another very nice pictures by MaKr (http://makr.zonerama.com/Album/267097) from the never ending story of D8.


nice! I remember when i drived from drezden to brno this chrismas 2 months ago, I saw the construction


----------



## panda80

Have the works on D1 resumed? As I drove there for Christmas holiday there was nothing going on. I assume they just took a winter pause.


----------



## Surel

panda80 said:


> Have the works on D1 resumed? As I drove there for Christmas holiday there was nothing going on. I assume they just took a winter pause.


The *modernization *works should have resumed last weekend, I guess they did. Major works should begin in April when the traffic should be moved to one carriageway in certain parts. In total 7 sections should be undergoing modernization during this year.

Also major *repair *works will begin again on the D1 in April.


----------



## Surel

Surel said:


> Pošvářová now works for the new transportation minister Antonín Prachař as an advisory.
> 
> http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/ek...-rsd-nevrati-bude-externi-poradkyni-ministra/


Pošvářová resigned at her advisory role to the transportation minister Prachař. She accused the minister of spreading allegation about her "stealing" at the RSD and gave a notice to him that she can't cooperate with him under such circumstances.

The story thus goes on.

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/ek...adkyne-ministra-konci-pry-ji-narkl-z-kradeze/


----------



## Surel

A geological survey on the landslide at the D8 construction site was finally tendered for *CZK 2 mln (€ 80 k) by the RSD new management. *

http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/geologick...doprava.aspx?c=A140328_165352_eko-doprava_neh

What is interesting? The previous contract offer for the geological survey, that was stopped by the new RSD management, would have been worth *CZK 52 mln (€ 2 mln) *for the contractor.

* I.e. the old contract would have had 2600 % higher price* :nuts:.

After a year, someone will do the survey, at last!

Landslide at the D8 construction site caused by the last year summer rains that were responsible also for the massive flooding.









The government also approved several projects to be started this year, funding is available, but the tendering and launching of the projects will be troublesome.


----------



## Pascal20a

Will the D11 section Osicky - Hradec Kralove in construction yet?


----------



## eucitizen

Surel what do ou think they will do thi that lanslide? They will remove it or as I read, on some newspapers, they will build a small tunnel?


----------



## mcarling

eucitizen said:


> Surel what do ou think they will do thi that lanslide? They will remove it or as I read, on some newspapers, they will build a small tunnel?


I guess it would be much cheaper to remove part of the landslide than to dig or bore a tunnel.


----------



## Surel

Pascal20a said:


> Will the D11 section Osicky - Hradec Kralove in construction yet?


Archaeological research is going on in some parts. There are still problems with a tiny piece of land that is not in ownership of the state.



eucitizen said:


> Surel what do ou think they will do thi that lanslide? They will remove it or as I read, on some newspapers, they will build a small tunnel?


The only tunnel that are some crazies talking about afaik is a long tunnel under the whole mountain instead of already build parts of the motorway, including the build bridges and two small tunnels :nuts:. (i.e. the original alternative variant).

*I don't know how they will solve the landslide. I am not a construction engineer.* I would say they need to stabilize the slope. Make sure that the water that came due to the mine at the top of the mountain doesn't go inside this slope again. That's the most important.

They will maybe need to anchor that 200 - 400 meters of the motorway deep into the mountain bellow the sliding layer and build some gabions or some other walls at the hill side of the road. I don't know if some sort of "tunnel" cover would be useful there.



mcarling said:


> I guess it would be much cheaper to remove part of the landslide than to dig or bore a tunnel.


It is not that deep, and anyway, it would not be possible to dig a tunnel in the landslide soil. It would not make any sense imho.


----------



## Pascal20a

Ok thanks on the rsd.cz sie stands 04/2014. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> I don't know how they will solve the landslide. I am not a construction engineer. I would say they need to stabilize the slope. Make sure that the water that came due to the mine at the top of the mountain doesn't go inside this slope again. That's the most important.
> 
> They will maybe need to anchor that 200 - 400 meters of the motorway deep into the mountain bellow the sliding layer and build some gabions or some other walls at the hill side of the road. I don't know if some sort of "tunnel" cover would be useful there.


In such a case, the most important consideration for the civil engineers is the angle of repose. If the slope is steeper than the angle of repose, then it needs to be restrained in some way, such as with a retaining wall or pilings. If the slope is shallower than the angle of repose, then it should be ok as is. Of course, there must be a conservative margin. Following a landslide, the slope is typically at or very near the angle of repose. Digging to reach the buried roadbed will increase the slope, so it's clear that something will have to be done to stabilize the soil.


----------



## bewu1

Surel said:


> The government also approved several projects to be started this year, funding is available, but the tendering and launch of the projects will be the troublesome.


What projects are on this list ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read it includes D3 from Veselí nad Lužnicí to České Budějovice and an unspecified segment of R4. It also includes renovation of D1.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Still the same list like in January or has the list been modified?



Surel said:


> There is need for twice as much, easily.
> 
> For the source list look here: http://www.dopravnistrategie.cz/en/menu-project/menu-downloads especially here: http://www.dopravnistrategie.cz/images/projekt/ke-stazeni/Book10-RV130610EN-APPs.pdf


----------



## mapman:cz

Czech Republic is getting prepared for it's first road closure on D1 motorway with temporary barriers and 2x2 traffic on one carriageway. We all know here that we are years behind our colleagues in Germany, Austria or other "western" european countries but it's still nice to see that we've entered the club finally . 

This measure is bound with the so called modernisation of D1 motorway and takes place on 3 of 4 stretches being under reconstruction now. Driving lanes are 3,15 m and 2,5 m wide. Here are some pictures:


----------



## Surel

MichiH said:


> ^^ Still the same list like in January or has the list been modified?


This list should determine the priorities. The government has to approve the the tendering for the projects if the price is above certain tag (CZK 300 mln). In march it approved following tenders for motorways, expressways and first class roads:

Section..................................Lenght............price tag without VAT (CZK)

D3 0309/II Ševětín – Borek.................10,6 km......1 706 933 600,00
D3 0309/I Bošilec – Ševětín................8,1 km........2 317 253 000,00
R4 Skalka - křižovatka II/118..............4,8 km........779 000 000,00
I/37 Pardubice – Trojice, II. etapa.......1 km...........591 389 400,00
I/44 Červenohorské sedlo – jih.............8 km..........448 644 900,00
I/38 Znojmo obchvat II......................3,5 km........355 280 000,00
I/68 Třanovice - Nebory.....................6 km...........2 143 285 100,00
I/34 Božejov – Ondřejov – Pelhřimov.....5,4 km........467 329 000,00

Total..............................................47,5 km.......8 809 115 000,00

http://www.mdcr.cz/cs/Media/Tiskove...stavbu_temer_48_kilometru_silnic_a_dalnic.htm

It can later on this year approve another projects as well.

There are multiple projects already undergoing tenders or the evaluation of the tender results. In many cases administrative reasons are preventing the construction to begin.

Namely these motorways and expressways:

D1 0137 Přerov – Lipník...................14,3 km
D3 Veselí n. Luž. – Bošilec................5,1 km
D3 Borek – Úsilné............................3,1 km
R55 5505 Otrokovice, JV obchvat.......3,1 km

Then you have projects that are long tendered but currently not under construction due to administrative problems:

D11 1105-2 Osičky – HK (část Praskačka – Hradec Králové)......4,4 km
R49 4901 Hulín – Fryšták....................................................17,3 km


----------



## panda80

I've travelled on saturday on D1 between Brno and Prague and the modernization works have restarted. However there were no traffic problems.


----------



## mcarling

panda80 said:


> I've travelled on saturday on D1 between Brno and Prague and the modernization works have restarted. However there were no traffic problems.


What is your impression of the sections completed last year in contrast to the sections yet to be done? Can you say anything specific, other than that the new sections are better? Any other impressions of the works?


----------



## panda80

mcarling said:


> What is your impression of the sections completed last year in contrast to the sections yet to be done? Can you say anything specific, other than that the new sections are better? Any other impressions of the works?


I think there is no finished section yet, they just stopped the works for the winter and they restarted now. The works are complex, they will also add some new overpasses, rebuild some bridges and enlarge significantly the motorway (even if it will still be 2+2). Now the quality varies a lot, there are sections where you can drive decently and sections where the driving is very lousy and uncomfortable for cars and passengers. The construction sites are limited to 80km/h, but ussually the people drive faster, around 90-100km/h. I needed 1h 45 min between Brno (intersection with D2) and Prague (exit 1).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ORF reports that construction of R52 towards Vienna would begin soon.

http://noe.orf.at/news/stories/2639640/

_Nachdem jahrelang die Finanzierung des Autobahnbaus auf tschechischer Seite unklar war, gibt es nun im neuen tschechischen Regierungsübereinkommen positive Signale für einen Ausbau._


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> ORF reports that construction of R52 towards Vienna would begin soon.


No.

"könnte" = could (2x)
"positive Signale" = positive signals
"Kreishauptmann Südmährens werde sich für die Finanzierung des A5-Ausbaus auf tschechischer Seite stark machen" = Even the destrict administrator of South Moravian will agitate for funding of the A5 building in the Czech Republic

ORF reports that the construction could maybe possibly start in the future.


----------



## toonczyk

ChrisZwolle said:


> ORF reports that construction of R52 towards Vienna would begin soon.


That would be a big surprise. R52 would be financed by RSD, not local government, right? So I'm not sure there's any more to this than wishful thinking.


----------



## Surel

^^
The local governments are becoming somewhat more active. They try to lobby, and they even offer e.g. some participation in buying out the land. Officially though they don't have influence on the D,R and I roads construction, they might be willing to participate, especially with the I roads, also financially, to get things done.

There are huge administrative problems with R52 due to revoked exceptions allowing crossing the protected nature areas. Furthermore the spatial development plan of South Moravian region is one big mess. The only thing that might see start of the construction in the next few years is the Mikulov bypass.


----------



## JackFrost

^^just out of curiosity: wouldnt it be easier to connect to Austrian A5 via D2 at Hustopece or Podivin? or are there environmental issues?


----------



## mcarling

^^
There is at least the obvious environmental issue that a detour via Hustopece or Podivin would be a needlessly long route which would result in increased pollution for every vehicle traveling between Brno and Vienna.


----------



## Surel

Jack_Frost said:


> ^^just out of curiosity: wouldnt it be easier to connect to Austrian A5 via D2 at Hustopece or Podivin? or are there environmental issues?


There are two Unesco protected reserves south of D2 and north of Austrian border. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lednice–Valtice_Cultural_Landscape
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pálava_Landscape_Protected_Area

It would have been possible to make a connection perhaps by building a Břeclav bypass south of Břeclav, next to the railway. The Austrian side did not want that though. They wanted the A5 going to Poysdorf afaik. Neither Břeclav wanted there an expressway.


----------



## keber

mcarling said:


> ^^
> There is at least the obvious environmental issue that a detour via Hustopece or Podivin would be a needlessly long route which would result in increased pollution for every vehicle traveling between Brno and Vienna.


It would be just about 10 km longer (out of cca 85 km). I don't see that as "needlessly long route" especially as it would significantly reduce construction cost and land use.


----------



## mcarling

keber said:


> It would be just about 10 km longer (out of cca 85 km). I don't see that as "needlessly long route" especially as it would significantly reduce construction cost and land use.


10 kilometers times the AADT is _*a lot*_ of extra pollution every day.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are the plans to cross that series of dams between Mikulov and Pohořelice?


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are the plans to cross that series of dams between Mikulov and Pohořelice?


The plans were just doubling the I-52. http://www.r52.cz/?page_id=10. The dike would need to be enlarged for a service road though. Those dams are very shallow and that would not be a big deal (aside for the sluice).

visualisations:
http://www.r52.cz/?page_id=117
http://www.r52.cz/?page_id=119
http://www.r52.cz/?page_id=122










I am not sure but I think there are now environmental issues now with construction of r52 across the Nové mlýn dams because of the birds. It's quite ironic, because when the dams were constructed during the communism, their construction was criticized and seen as evil by the environmentalists as well. The place lost alluvial forests but attracted new sorts of bird population due to the dams.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D11*

According to this March 2014 leaflet construction of D11 at Hradec Kralové should commence this month.

http://www.rsd.cz/catalog/Stavime-pro-vas/Prehled-staveb/dalnice-d11-11052-osickyhradec-kralove-km-88309076/$file/d11-1105-osicky-HK.pdf

It's that stretch of D11 that took 17 years of negotiation to acquire all the land. They finally got the land in 2011.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When will the Blanka tunnel open to traffic? CS Wikipedia says April 2014.
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunelový_komplex_Blanka


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to this March 2014 leaflet construction of D11 at Hradec Kralové should commence this month.
> 
> http://www.rsd.cz/catalog/Stavime-pro-vas/Prehled-staveb/dalnice-d11-11052-osickyhradec-kralove-km-88309076/$file/d11-1105-osicky-HK.pdf
> 
> It's that stretch of D11 that took 17 years of negotiation to acquire all the land. They finally got the land in 2011.


Nope, the land issues are not solved yet. There is still one small peace of land that is to be aquired. It's a neverending story and I really don't get it...



ChrisZwolle said:


> When will the Blanka tunnel open to traffic? CS Wikipedia says April 2014.
> http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunelový_komplex_Blanka


The arbitrary court is deciding these days whether the contract of work between The City of Prague and the contractor Metrostav has been signed legally. Until the final decision is made, the date of opening of the tunnel to the traffic is to be considered as uncertain.


----------



## Pascal20a

How much land?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Sow much.

It is just a peaceful piece


----------



## Pascal20a

Do you see any chance that the D11 go in construction in April?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting, there is a swath of new imagery in Google Earth from Praha north to near Děčín that is dated 11 March 2014. That's one of the most recent imagery I've seen so far. 

It's not in the default layer because its quality is a bit lower than the older 2013 imagery. You can force it by opening the history layer in Google Earth.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yeah, I can confirm, that the date is more or less correct as it pictures a construction site near my home in a phase that took place a month ago, nice !!


----------



## MichiH

German media reports that the D8 Rehlovice – Bilinka is postponed until 2016. Geologists have been started to analyze the slope. This will take about three month (source). They are referring to the Czech Ministry of Transport.

I guess it will be completed in 2016 at earliest b/c there is still no solution for the slope. Has the Czech Ministry really announced a completion in 2016 (not "postponed at minimum until 2016")?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What sections of a motorways in Czech Republic are currently under construction and how many kilometars of motorways does Czech has ?


----------



## mapman:cz

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> What sections of a motorways in Czech Republic are currently under construction and how many kilometars of motorways does Czech has ?


See http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687231 for sections under construction:

*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 12 4.1km (May 2010 to 2015) – project – map
*D8:* Rehlovice – Bilinka 12 12.4km (November 2007 to > 2015) – project – map

and this site for statistics:
http://www.motorway.cz/
http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/data.htm


----------



## hiob

R35 x I37 Opatovic nad Labem photos 21.4.2014 by MaKr
http://makr.zonerama.com/Album/308505


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Is R35 construction towards Olomouc started, or it`s only construction of new interchange R35/I-37?


----------



## Surel

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Is R35 construction towards Olomouc started, or it`s only construction of new interchange R35/I-37?


It is "just" finishing the interchange, adding elevated R35 above the interchange. The flyover will however end up in the field for several years before the following section of the R35 will commence.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The building of the huge underground tunnel complex Blanka must be completed in five months and the Prague City must pay over 4 billion Kč to the Metrostav construction firm, Mayor Tomáš Hudeček told ČTK, referring to a decision made by the Arbitration Court

http://new.praguepost.com/the-big-story/38541-court-prague-tunnel-must-be-completed-in-five-months


----------



## MichiH

*I/35 Bílý Kostel - Hrádek nad Nisou*



Pascal20a said:


> What means that a section of the silnice 35 between Bily Kostel nad Nizou - Hradek nad Nisou is under construction in Openstreetmaps?





Pascal20a said:


> Is it the expressway RI35? When will ii be finished?





MichiH said:


> 1x2 or 2+1. 30th June 2014


The official opening ceremony will be on 1st July 2014 at 11:00AM.



mapman:cz said:


> I/35 Bílý Kostel - Hrádek nad Nisou project is designated for historical reasons as R35. It was planned originally as half profile category (R 11,5) of future R 22,5 alignment. But with abolition of half profile R category around 2000 it became just ordinary 1st class road. With the new plan of recategorization of main roads in CZ (currently on hold until the new government is appointed) it is supposed to be a part of main network with possible designation as "Autostrasse" (road for motor vehicles).


----------



## Pascal20a

How does the R35 goes? To Liberec or to Bily Kostel nad Nisou?


----------



## mapman:cz

See http://www.motorway.cz/expressways#r35 , the route is described there...


----------



## Pascal20a

Are there any plans to make the I/35 from Liberec to Bily Kostel nad Nisou to the R35?


----------



## mapman:cz

Take a look at the post #2579, it's written there...


----------



## m_rocco

Does anyone know if in A/CZ border crossing in Mikulov is possible to buy CZ sticker in Euro and without charges? Last year I bought it in petrol station on A5 and only then i discovered that i paid more than a monthly sticker for a 10 day sticker. Thanks everybody


----------



## Surel

m_rocco said:


> Does anyone know if in A/CZ border crossing in Mikulov is possible to buy CZ sticker in Euro and without charges? Last year I bought it in petrol station on A5 and only then i discovered that i paid more than a monthly sticker for a 10 day sticker. Thanks everybody


It should be possible to buy it at the petrol stations in CZ. If you pay with card, you don't have to worry about Euros.

Just one advice. *If paying with a card abroad (credit, or debit), make sure that you pay in the currency of that given country.* Many times, the companies try to make the payment in the currency of your country (e.g. if you have German account, they offer you to pay in Euros). Those companies then set their own exchange rate which is much less favorable than the exchange rate that would be used by your bank or card organisation (Visa or Mastercard).

E.g. when paying gas in Poland, I paid with a Dutch debit card. They ask you if you want to pay in Euros (sometimes they don't even ask that, sometimes you don't even see the currency on the display before entering PIN), and if you say yes, they charge you in Euros, but using their special exchange rate of 2.5 Zloty per Euro, while the market rate is 4 Zloty per Euro but using unfavorable exchange rate. The exchange is done by special company, and your bank has no say in it. You need to demand to pay in the currency of the country you are in, and the exchange rate will be set by your bank or by the card company, and it will be around the market exchange rate, because that is what is in your terms and conditions with your bank.

I forgot about this trick and had to remember it the hard way when looking at the bill. The full tank became 10 Euro more expensive than if bought in Germany, this just because of the exchange rate trick.

It is simple. You just need to remember. When paying with a card, demand paying in the currency of the country you are in. *That is when you will buy anything in the CZ check the display and/or demand that you payment is done in CZK.*


----------



## SRC_100

^^
In Mikulov you got 2 shell`s petrol stations, maybe there, but why won`t you pay by debit/credit card? On the border you got some "boxes" where, for sure, you can pay in euro but I suppose they take extra charges.


----------



## Eulanthe

m_rocco said:


> Does anyone know if in A/CZ border crossing in Mikulov is possible to buy CZ sticker in Euro and without charges? Last year I bought it in petrol station on A5 and only then i discovered that i paid more than a monthly sticker for a 10 day sticker. Thanks everybody


If it's at Mikulov, just change money into CZK (there are at least two exchange places from memory there...) and then buy the vignette. You can do both transactions in the same place in Mikoluv, right at the old Czech checkpoint. 

I don't remember if the Shell garage in Mikoluv accepts Euro, but I suspect not - fuel is cheaper in Austria than in the Czech Republic...

Surel - I've never heard of the rate being set so low. I suspect that the petrol station had set some ridiculous exchange rate for Euro transactions and deliberately got you to accept paying in Euro rather than PLN. If they were using such a rate, then you must surely have filled up at one of the no-name petrol stations rather than a mainstream one.


----------



## Kanadzie

Surel said:


> *That is when you will buy anything in the CZ check the display and/or demand that you payment is done in CZK.*


I almost got burnt by this one a couple times. It is theoretically nice since some credit cards charge a supplemental surcharge (like 2.5% on top of the Mastercard exchange) but then I looked at the actual numbers before pressing button, holy shit no no no no :lol:

The worst was always they wanted me to pay in Euros. Well what the hell good is it for me to pay euros :lol:

Anyway I have been offered that thing several times in Polish gas stations, Orlen, Statoil... but always the exchange that it offered was bad really bad.


----------



## Surel

Eulanthe said:


> Surel - I've never heard of the rate being set so low. I suspect that the petrol station had set some ridiculous exchange rate for Euro transactions and deliberately got you to accept paying in Euro rather than PLN. If they were using such a rate, then you must surely have filled up at one of the no-name petrol stations rather than a mainstream one.


It is a common practice how to rob foreign tourists because they don't know the exchange rate and they get to see the amount in euros without realizing they are paying too much. The brand of the petrol station does not really matter.

The same happens at tourist places, restaurants, even some museums.


----------



## m_rocco

Thanks eveyone! Even with credit card i had problems some years ago. An ATM in Poland (with rechargeable credit card charged with euros), the exchange rate was 3.80 PLN for 1€ while in Kantor was 4.20! For 100€ was stolen about 10 for exchange... But we're going now on economical topics  thanks a lot for informations


----------



## geogregor

It is not usually that bad. I'm occasionally offered option of payment in GBP while visiting Poland and rate is usually OK. Nothing extraordinary.

Surel's story sounds to me like some particularly dodgy operation, some local scam.


----------



## Eulanthe

Surel said:


> It is a common practice how to rob foreign tourists because they don't know the exchange rate and they get to see the amount in euros without realizing they are paying too much. The brand of the petrol station does not really matter.


It's not really robbery, because some people pay a fortune for transaction in a foreign currency. I met one Spanish guy who was charged (for example) 5 Euro for non-Euro transactions. For him, DCC makes perfect sense. 

As for not knowing the exchange rate, isn't it their problem? I don't go to the Czech Republic or the Eurozone without knowing the exchange rate. 

In your case, such an extreme exchange rate very much suggests that it was a dodgy small operation that was playing on you being a foreigner rather than routine practice. With DCC, it's normal to see the rate loaded by 5% or so over the interbank rate. 

Incidentally, I've never seen a pin pad terminal in Poland that didn't display the amount. If this one really didn't display it (some of them rotate between PIN and the amount) - then Surel was almost certainly a victim of a local scam in a no-name petrol station.



> The same happens at tourist places, restaurants, even some museums.


It's not really robbery, because you're paying for the convenience of using Euro rather than PLN. Cash is a nuisance to handle, even more so in a foreign currency.


----------



## Surel

geogregor said:


> Surel's story sounds to me like some particularly dodgy operation, some local scam.


I could post you scans of the bills, Lotos, PKN Orlen, not sure if BP as well. Would you consider Wieliczka mines local scam?

This is one of the providers: http://www.eservice.com.pl/poznaj-nas-blizej/about-company/


----------



## Surel

Eulanthe said:


> It's not really robbery, because some people pay a fortune for transaction in a foreign currency. I met one Spanish guy who was charged (for example) 5 Euro for non-Euro transactions. For him, DCC makes perfect sense.
> 
> As for not knowing the exchange rate, isn't it their problem? I don't go to the Czech Republic or the Eurozone without knowing the exchange rate.
> 
> In your case, such an extreme exchange rate very much suggests that it was a dodgy small operation that was playing on you being a foreigner rather than routine practice. With DCC, it's normal to see the rate loaded by 5% or so over the interbank rate.
> 
> Incidentally, I've never seen a pin pad terminal in Poland that didn't display the amount. If this one really didn't display it (some of them rotate between PIN and the amount) - then Surel was almost certainly a victim of a local scam in a no-name petrol station.


As I said, the exchange companies do it hand in hand with the operators and they share the profit. The clerks know very well about this, because they mostly ask you: Would you like to pay in Euros? They are very well aware of what they are doing. 

Another thing that I notice that when paying in CZ or PL, sometimes they take the card and put it in the terminal and I just get to press the pin in. This is exactly the moment when they can make the choice to pay in Euros for you, because normally you see on the terminal first the choice whether you want to pay in Euros or in the local currency. In this way, you don't get to see the amount on the terminal, just on the cash machine. The amount on the cash machine is in local currency, and the amount in Euros comes out on the bill. But then it is too late to do anything about it. Also, on the bill you can often read a legal notice about how your choice to pay in euros is final and that you made that choice freely...

It is no local scheme, it is simple financial business. The scheme is that the clerks help it happen, because their share the profit with the exchange company.

Yes, a difference of few percents in the rate for the convenience of paying in your home currency would not be a problem, or a fixed fee either. But we are talking about 30-40 % different exchange rate here. Funny enough, they charge also the fixed fee over it...



Eulanthe said:


> It's not really robbery, because you're paying for the convenience of using Euro rather than PLN. Cash is a nuisance to handle, even more so in a foreign currency.


On your side it doesn't make a difference if paying in Euros or in local currency with a card. There is nothing convenient about it. It is not about paying with cash or with card. It is about two ways how you can pay with your card and the seller deliberately tries to fool you into unfavorable exchange rate.


----------



## OulaL

When visiting non-euro countries, I always get some cash in the local currency. Seems to save some trouble.

Of course then a different question rises - where to change the money. When in Finland I usually use Forex.


----------



## Surel

Eulanthe said:


> In your case, such an extreme exchange rate very much suggests that it was a dodgy small operation that was playing on you being a foreigner rather than routine practice. With DCC, it's normal to see the rate loaded by 5% or so over the interbank rate.


*
You are right and I made an idiot of myself with so low rate.* The difference is indeed not so big as I was suggesting. *I realized that I read the exchange rate wrongly. It was 0.25 PLN/EUR not 2.5 EUR/PLN.* So they earned some 5 percent, plus the fee. Anyway, the conclusion is still valid. It is better to pay in local currency for most card holders.


----------



## geogregor

Surel said:


> I could post you scans of the bills, Lotos, PKN Orlen, not sure if BP as well. Would you consider Wieliczka mines local scam?
> 
> This is one of the providers: http://www.eservice.com.pl/poznaj-nas-blizej/about-company/


As I said, I had different experiences. In Katowice airport or on the Statoil petrol station the exchange rate was marginally worse, nothing like 30 or 40% you mention.
In that case someone is really taking a piss at your cost.

And of course your advise is valid. It always pays to pay attention to how much you really pay (no pun intended )


----------



## TommyLopez

Surel said:


> As I said, the exchange companies do it hand in hand with the operators and they share the profit. The clerks know very well about this, because they mostly ask you: Would you like to pay in Euros? They are very well aware of what they are doing.
> 
> Another thing that I notice that when paying in CZ or PL, sometimes they take the card and put it in the terminal and I just get to press the pin in. This is exactly the moment when they can make the choice to pay in Euros for you, because normally you see on the terminal first the choice whether you want to pay in Euros or in the local currency. In this way, you don't get to see the amount on the terminal, just on the cash machine. The amount on the cash machine is in local currency, and the amount in Euros comes out on the bill. But then it is too late to do anything about it. Also, on the bill you can often read a legal notice about how your choice to pay in euros is final and that you made that choice freely...
> 
> It is no local scheme, it is simple financial business. The scheme is that the clerks help it happen, because their share the profit with the exchange company.
> 
> Yes, a difference of few percents in the rate for the convenience of paying in your home currency would not be a problem, or a fixed fee either. But we are talking about 30-40 % different exchange rate here. Funny enough, they charge also the fixed fee over it...
> 
> 
> 
> On your side it doesn't make a difference if paying in Euros or in local currency with a card. There is nothing convenient about it. It is not about paying with cash or with card. It is about two ways how you can pay with your card and the seller deliberately tries to fool you into unfavorable exchange rate.


In Poland, they are always asking me if I want to pay in PLN or EUR


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R56 Frýdek-Místek*

Is the R56 connection to R48 still planned to be U/C in June 2014?

http://www.rsd.cz/catalog/Stavime-pro-vas/Prehled-staveb/rychlostni-silnice-r56-frydekmistek-pripojeni-na-r48/$file/r56-fm-pripojeni-r48.pdf


----------



## mapman:cz

No, it is not. The tender procedure has not been started yet - it is likely to be tendered together with R48 Frýdek-Místek bypass.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is the R56 connection to R48 still planned to be U/C in June 2014?
> 
> http://www.rsd.cz/catalog/Stavime-pro-vas/Prehled-staveb/rychlostni-silnice-r56-frydekmistek-pripojeni-na-r48/$file/r56-fm-pripojeni-r48.pdf


I don't think so. It is also not in the financed projects for 2014 in the SFDI (State Fund of the Transportation Infrastructure) budget. 
http://www.sfdi.cz/soubory/obrazky-clanky/dokumenty-2013/2013_rozpocet2014_prilohy.pdf


----------



## Pascal20a

What means that the building permits are there for the section of the D3 section Veseli - Bosilec on the 2nd of July? Will be there a construction start soon? It stands on the data sheet of the section.


----------



## geogregor

Some night shots of D1 going from Ostrava to the Polish border



























I didn't know that overhead motorway signs in Czech Republic are illuminated. Is it the case everywhere or is it unique to Ostrava?
I definitely like it:













































Now, what is the story with the surface. I have read some time ago that there is dispute between the road authority and the contractor.
Any results? Are they going to repair it?
I even spotted speed limit of 60kph in one place. That is a joke (and a bit excessive, at least on a dry day).


----------



## Surel

I am not sure with the overhead signs. There are certainly some on D1 that are not illuminated right now. But dunno what is the standard for placing the new ones.

That dispute is not yet finished. It is not clear who would have to pay for it. Since the dispute is not finished RSD won't start repairing it on its own cost.

The 60 km/h limit is only for vehicles above 7t and it is on a bridge (I think) that is said to be suffering from the poor design and the trucks running over at high speed would bump too hard on the bridge joints further deteriorating the structure.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
For sure the speed limit 60km/h is for vehicle over 7t. For others is 80km/h or 100km/h or 110km/h


----------



## geogregor

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> For sure the speed limit 60km/h is for vehicle over 7t. For others is 80km/h or 100km/h or 110km/h


I only had a glance while driving after dark. Didn't see any more details apart from big red 60kph limit


----------



## Pascal20a

The construction of the D11 section Osicky - Hradec Kralove should begin in July

http://zpravy.ihned.cz/cesko/c1-624...-pro-dalnici-d11-zaplati-stokrat-vic-nez-stat


----------



## bewu1

Pascal20a said:


> The construction of the D11 section Osicky - Hradec Kralove should begin in July
> 
> http://zpravy.ihned.cz/cesko/c1-624...-pro-dalnici-d11-zaplati-stokrat-vic-nez-stat


This case is a joke. In Poland, once the administrative decision re: construction of motorway is binding, the title to the land goes to the government; if the parties do not agree on the price for the land (which in most cases is very generous), then the price is determined by the court.


----------



## Pascal20a

I think they will agree and I also think that this section is very important for kerping the heavy traffic away from Hradec Králové.


----------



## mapman:cz

geogregor said:


> I didn't know that overhead motorway signs in Czech Republic are illuminated. Is it the case everywhere or is it unique to Ostrava?
> I definitely like it:


Overhead signs on motorways and expressways are illuminated whenever the public lightning (lamp posts) are placed on the motorway. It can be seen around Praha and Brno too, R46xR35 near Olomouc comes to mind as well...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is reported that the new bypass of I/35 between Hrádek nad Nisou and Bilý Kostel nad Nisou will open to traffic tomorrow (1/7). This will be the last new bypass of the tri-country highway from Zittau to Liberec.


----------



## Pascal20a

And maybe a section of the D3 and a section of the D11 will put in construction in July. Can anybody confirm that??


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ As mentioned before, the ceremony will start at 11:00AM .



MichiH said:


> The official opening ceremony will be on 1st July 2014 at 11:00AM.


@Pascal: No! Don't believe this shit!


----------



## Pascal20a

I think that will come


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> It is reported that the new bypass of I/35 between Hrádek nad Nisou and Bilý Kostel nad Nisou will open to traffic tomorrow (1/7). This will be the last new bypass of the tri-country highway from Zittau to Liberec.


It is opened to traffic.
http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/otevira-s...doprava.aspx?c=A140701_101905_eko-doprava_suj

Video by Balance from earlier. Direction Liberec - Zittau.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I/35 was the first road I ever travelled in the Czech Republic, back in 2000. We stayed in Liberec for a week or so and then went to Vrchlabi and then to near Prague. It was my first time in a former communist country. 

I remember taking the cable car to Ještěd and hiking in the Krkonoše. Good memories. I've been to the Czech Republic 4 times so far.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> I/35 was the first road I ever travelled in the Czech Republic, back in 2000. We stayed in Liberec for a week or so and then went to Vrchlabi and then to near Prague. It was my first time in a former communist country.
> 
> I remember taking the cable car to Ještěd and hiking in the Krkonoše. Good memories. I've been to the Czech Republic 4 times so far.


I hear that Krušné hory and Krkonoše were quite popular amongst the Dutch visiting the Czech Republic. I would say that most of the Dutch that own a property in the CZ own it in this region.

For a winter (sport) holiday I would advise going to the Alps nevertheless, the prices are not that much different anymore and the possibilities are on another level in the Alps. If it is more about spending some time with friends than about skiing etc it's convenient in the CZ I would say.

It would be nice if the road construction kicked in again, so that you would have a reason for a visit in a few years . So far it looks quite triste.


----------



## SRC_100

I took some photos on D1 (and R46) on last Wednesday. Photos were taken by hand and with mobile phone so the quality are far pfrom best but I hope you will be enjoyed.

Let`s start from D1 in Brno just after junction with I/52 towards Ostrava
As you see there are some serious roadworks to upgrade the motorway. What is interested in the traffic towards Ostrava was on right and left carriageway (both for one line)




































































































to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

This is the best part of D1 noth of Brno, modernized/uprgraded some time ago. The surface is perfect :cheers:































































to be continued...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://i.imgur.com/YhA53rj.jpg?1

Interesting, E-numbers only.


----------



## SRC_100

This part looks like only right line was modernized/upgraded and left line was old what you feel during driving for sure























































And turn right to R46 towards Olomouc and Ostrava



















Probably some roadworks in Prostejov (R46)










to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

And we are on D1 north-east of Olomouc driving towards Ostrava on 2x3 stretch



























































































to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

Rest area









Very nice views of the mountains




































Coming to tunnel before Ostrava




































here it is... 









Thanks for watching


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Czech Prime Minister Bohuslav Sobotka has continued his tour of ministries with a visit to the Ministry of Transport and its head Antonín Prachař on Thursday. Prachař said that work on the D11 motorway from Prague to Hradec Králové and onwards to Trutnov and the Polish border should start in a few weeks. Effects of a landslide which disrupted work on the D8 motorway to Teplice should be dealt with by the end of the year, the minister added. There was no need to change the planned route of the motorway, he added.​
http://radio.cz/en/section/bulletin/daily-news-summary-2014-07-10


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Good news  !!! 
Trutnov - state border will be D11 too, or R11 then ?


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Good news  !!!
> Trutnov - state border will be D11 too, or R11 then ?


It is planned to cancel the R category so likely it will be D11 with local speed restrictions to 110 kph between Trutnov and state border and 80 kph in tunnels.


----------



## m_rocco

^^ you mean that all R-class roads will be upgraded with motorway standards or will them only re-named with D letter with lower speed limit ? (Like R46 has almost 110kmph)


----------



## mapman:cz

R-class roads in CZ have mostly 130 kph limit, so we don't expect the m.p.speed to be lowered, they will be just renamed and signed with the motorway sign (at least approx 70% of them). Some 1st class (primary) roads will get the expressway sign and 110 kph limit though.


----------



## Luki_SL

mapman:cz said:


> It is planned to cancel the R category so likely it will be D11 with local speed restrictions to 110 kph between Trutnov and state border and 80 kph in tunnels.


So there will no R category roads in Czech Republik? All these roads for example R46 become D46 etc. ?


----------



## m_rocco

Wrong thread but just for staying on topic, will be the same with S-class roads in Poland? Somebody knows?


----------



## MichiH

Any prediction when the R signs could be replaced by D signs? Is the government still interested in the "upgrade" plan?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> Is the government still interested in the "upgrade" plan?


Good question. CZ had 9 ministers of transportation in the past 5 years.

http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seznam_ministrů_dopravy_České_republiky


----------



## SRC_100

m_rocco said:


> Wrong thread but just for staying on topic, will be the same with S-class roads in Poland? Somebody knows?


I don`t think so, at least within next 10 years. There isn`t such idea in PL, except few guys from forum... :lol:


----------



## Kanadzie

m_rocco said:


> Wrong thread but just for staying on topic, will be the same with S-class roads in Poland? Somebody knows?


Who cares as long as we get the (140) sign on there 

If someone says the speed should be less because autostradzie are better made, simply change them to 160 :banana:


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> So there will no R category roads in Czech Republik? All these roads for example R46 become D46 etc. ?


R46 is one of those exceptions that will be "downgraded" - it will stay as 1st class road with motorroad (expressway) status.

The change was planned to be effective from 1.1.2014 but since our House of Deputies of the Parliament has been prematurely dissolved last year and a new government has been set up, whole legislative process has to be accomplished from scratch. Now 1.1.2016 is expected as the deadline.

Chris pointed out the specific problem of the transport sector in CZ - 9th minister of transport in 5 years - that's really insane


----------



## Eulanthe

m_rocco said:


> Wrong thread but just for staying on topic, will be the same with S-class roads in Poland? Somebody knows?


I'm not sure how it works in the Czech Republic, but the S-class roads vary widely in quality - the S11 for instance near Poznan could never sustain an A-category classification. But it also is a clear indicator of a toll-free route, so it will probably stay. 

And in practice, everyone treats them as motorway anyway.


----------



## Eulanthe

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://i.imgur.com/YhA53rj.jpg?1
> 
> Interesting, E-numbers only.


There's something weird about the signs around Brno, but I have no idea why...


----------



## Luki_SL

mapman:cz said:


> R46 is one of those exceptions that will be "downgraded" - it will stay as 1st class road with motorroad (expressway) status.


So it`ll be downgraded to I/46. I found a bad example 


Eulanthe said:


> There's something weird about the signs around Brno, but I have no idea why...


On this sign, there is free space for D1, and D2. Strange idea with these E-numbers only here (...)


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> On this sign, there is free space for D1, and D2. Strange idea with these E-numbers only here (...)


These overhead signs around Brno are very old (one of the first in the 1990's when the colour scheme changed) and will be replaced this summer. The ones in direction Prague have already been changed.

Our regulation on road signs introduced red motorways numbers only around 2001, back then only E numbers were used on motorways. Many eastern bloc countries did that ...


----------



## Luki_SL

mapman:cz said:


> Our regulation on road signs introduced red motorways numbers only around 2001, back then only E numbers were used on motorways. Many eastern bloc countries did that ...


I remember when I was first time in Czech Republic in 1993. There were many signs with e-numbers only.


----------



## mdhookey

mapman:cz said:


> These overhead signs around Brno are very old (one of the first in the 1990's when the colour scheme changed) and will be replaced this summer. The ones in direction Prague have already been changed. Our regulation on road signs introduced red motorways numbers only around 2001, back then only E numbers were used on motorways. Many eastern bloc countries did that ...


It would be nice if the Czech government put a "R" symbol next to expressway-level roads in their signage. I find the current system of only numbers without any correlation if it's a standard two lane highway or an expressway really annoying. The Polish have it right by putting a "S" by their numbered roads to distinguish their class from lower level roadways.


----------



## Nils de Gothia

mdhookey said:


> It would be nice if the Czech government put a "R" symbol next to expressway-level roads in their signage. I find the current system of only numbers without any correlation if it's a standard two lane highway or an expressway really annoying. The Polish have it right by putting a "S" by their numbered roads to distinguish their class from lower level roadways.


Really? Depending how you look on it, road numbers are totally uninteresting (in countries where road signage is destination-oriented, like Germany for instance) or very essential (in countries with road number oriented orientation, like the USA or Sweden) When you go from A to B, ist is very helpful when the road number follows long distance routes that in practice really exist. I find the new E-road system totally awful. How many times does the road number change between Warsaw and Vienna? Too many times. E7 was better. National road numbering is not much better. What´s the point of displaying an R or not on some tiny stretch of road on any route?


----------



## mapman:cz

R roads will be abolished since 2016 to solve this problem. You will find only red numbers for motorways or blue numbers for highways. Some highways will be signed as expressways (motorroad sign) but the number will stay the same.

I agree that the E road scheme is impractical at it's current state. But if PL CZ and A make agreement, there could easily be one number for the Warsaw - Vienna route. For instance, there is already one for Warsaw - Prague (E67) or Warsaw - Budapest (E77) routes...


----------



## PLH

So finally no changing expressways to motorways?


----------



## mdhookey

Nils de Gothia said:


> Really? Depending how you look on it, road numbers are totally uninteresting (in countries where road signage is destination-oriented, like Germany for instance) or very essential (in countries with road number oriented orientation, like the USA or Sweden) When you go from A to B, ist is very helpful when the road number follows long distance routes that in practice really exist. I find the new E-road system totally awful. How many times does the road number change between Warsaw and Vienna? Too many times. E7 was better. National road numbering is not much better. What´s the point of displaying an R or not on some tiny stretch of road on any route?


Personally, I really dislike the E-road numbering system at its current state for several reasons. For one, it is not universally signposted in every European country. The UK is one example, where nationally-designated roads reign supreme (although Britain being an island could partially explain this, yet Ireland does show the E-numbers). Another example is Germany, with arguably Europe's most complex motorway system. Having lived in Regensburg for three years, I can't remember a single moment when anyone said to me in either English or German to take E-56 to Deggendorf. It was always A9 in everyone's mind, both culturally and physically. Like Britain, Germany also does not regularly signpost its autobahnen or bundesstrassen with E-numbers, and this coming from a country at the forefront of European integration. 

Now that I live and work in Prague, I have to say that what really annoys me about the Czech signpost system is the lack of knowing what class of road you're traveling on. Red-signposted motorways are fairly easy to identify as large, fast roads as the signposts are physically different with a red coloring scheme, differentiating them from the more common blue-colored signs. What does annoy me, on the other hand, is not knowing if a road is a R-level expressway or a standard two-lane, first class highway. Not every driver has a handy map or a GPS system with them in their cars, and it's generally good to know what class of road you're travelling on just by seeing the number, if it's going to be a bigger (and faster) highway or a smaller (and slower) road.

Just some examples:








This is an expressway (R1).








This is a standard first class, two-laned road (I/2).








This is an expressway (R10).

It's hard to know which one is which. This is why I appreciate the Austrian, Slovak and Polish systems, because you know exactly what class of road you're driving on (motorways, expressways, national roads) simply by looking at the number, often with a letter attached to it. 

However, this is *simply personal knit-picking* at a very high level from myself, so I'm not expecting outrage from skyscrapercity forum members. :grass:


----------



## Nils de Gothia

mdhookey said:


> Personally, I really dislike the E-road numbering system at its current state for several reasons. For one, it is not universally signposted in every European country. The UK is one example, where nationally-designated roads reign supreme (although Britain being an island could partially explain this, yet Ireland does show the E-numbers). Another example is Germany, with arguably Europe's most complex motorway system. Having lived in Regensburg for three years, I can't remember a single moment when anyone said to me in either English or German to take E-56 to Deggendorf. It was always A9 in everyone's mind, both culturally and physically. Like Britain, Germany also does not regularly signpost its autobahnen or bundesstrassen with E-numbers, and this coming from a country at the forefront of European integration.
> 
> Now that I live and work in Prague, I have to say that what really annoys me about the Czech signpost system is the lack of knowing what class of road you're traveling on. Red-signposted motorways are fairly easy to identify as large, fast roads as the signposts are physically different with a red coloring scheme, differentiating them from the more common blue-colored signs. What does annoy me, on the other hand, is not knowing if a road is a R-level expressway or a standard two-lane, first class highway. Not every driver has a handy map or a GPS system with them in their cars, and it's generally good to know what class of road you're travelling on just by seeing the number, if it's going to be a bigger (and faster) highway or a smaller (and slower) road.
> 
> Just some examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an expressway (R1).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a standard first class, two-laned road (I/2).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an expressway (R10).
> 
> It's hard to know which one is which. This is why I appreciate the Austrian, Slovak and Polish systems, because you know exactly what class of road you're driving on (motorways, expressways, national roads) simply by looking at the number, often with a letter attached to it.
> 
> However, this is *simply personal knit-picking* at a very high level from myself, so I'm not expecting outrage from skyscrapercity forum members. :grass:


This is an excellent example of how important continuous road numbers are. Would you ever choose another option than road 10 from Prague to north Bohemia? Would you ever try to drive from southeast to northwest Prague trying a different route then road 1? Would you ever drive Prague-Kutna Hora using a different route than road 2? The road standard itself is not important, the layout of the numbering is.


----------



## mdhookey

Nils de Gothia said:


> Would you ever drive Prague-Kutna Hora using a different route than road 2?s.


Yup, I would. D11 to I/38 to I/2. 

I still disagree. Road standard AND uniform standards are equally important.


----------



## mapman:cz

PLH said:


> So finally no changing expressways to motorways?


 As I said before, most of R roads will be administratively converted to motorways, the plan is still ongoing...


----------



## Pascal20a

The D11 to Hradec Kralove will be in construction in five days. It means the section from Praskacka to HK - Kukleny.
http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/domaci/280323-s-dostavbou-d11-se-zacne-za-tyden/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction of D11 at Hradec Králové began today. It is a 2.5 km segment that will open to traffic in August 2017. It runs from Osičky to Hradek Králové.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/po-osmi-letech-se-podarilo-zahajit-dostavbu-dalnice-d11

(ping michih).


----------



## Pascal20a

In August 2014? I think you meant August 2017.


----------



## MichiH

The next to last D1 section b/n Přerov and Lipník nad Bečvou has recently been tendered.


----------



## Pascal20a

Can it be that this section will be in construction in August?


----------



## MichiH

To be or not to be, that is the question!


----------



## Kemo

del, double post


----------



## Kemo

mdhookey said:


> Now that I live and work in Prague, I have to say that what really annoys me about the Czech signpost system is the lack of knowing what class of road you're traveling on. Red-signposted motorways are fairly easy to identify as large, fast roads as the signposts are physically different with a red coloring scheme, differentiating them from the more common blue-colored signs. What does annoy me, on the other hand, is not knowing if a road is a R-level expressway or a standard two-lane, first class highway. Not every driver has a handy map or a GPS system with them in their cars, and it's generally good to know what class of road you're travelling on just by seeing the number, if it's going to be a bigger (and faster) highway or a smaller (and slower) road.


But the signage on R roads is on green background just like on D roads. Also signs showing a direction to a R road are on green background, aren't they? So you can easily tell the difference.



> It's hard to know which one is which. This is why I appreciate the Austrian, Slovak and Polish systems, because you know exactly what class of road you're driving on (motorways, expressways, national roads) simply by looking at the number, often with a letter attached to it.


Polish system is crappy because signage on S roads is on green background, just as on any other local road. Only A roads have blue background on the signage.
This is why I like the Czech system better.
And I hope that someday S roads in PL will be administratively changed to A, the same as it is going to happen in CZ.


----------



## Eulanthe

Kemo said:


> And I hope that someday S roads in PL will be administratively changed to A, the same as it is going to happen in CZ.


The problem is that main roads aren't up to the standard of A roads, particularly in urban areas. You can see the huge difference between the standard of the S11 Poznan bypass and A8 Wroclaw bypass/A1 Katowice bypass - the difference is huge. 

The crucial difference right now is that all A roads that meet the standards will be tolled, whereas S roads won't. The other difference seems to be that S-roads take over the former DK roads in many places, whereas A-class roads are built from scratch.


----------



## Kemo

We're drifting away from te topic 



Eulanthe said:


> The problem is that main roads aren't up to the standard of A roads, particularly in urban areas. You can see the huge difference between the standard of the S11 Poznan bypass and A8 Wroclaw bypass/A1 Katowice bypass - the difference is huge.


S11 Poznań bypass - the difference is not huge. Maybe you meant the section Poznań - Kórnik with bus stops.



> The crucial difference right now is that all A roads that meet the standards will be tolled, whereas S roads won't.


Since Poland will be shifting to electronic payment system, there will be no obstruction to introduce tolls on S roads. Even a change in law is not required to do it.



> The other difference seems to be that S-roads take over the former DK roads in many places, whereas A-class roads are built from scratch.


Majority of S roads are also built from scratch.


----------



## Eulanthe

Kemo said:


> S11 Poznań bypass - the difference is not huge. Maybe you meant the section Poznań - Kórnik with bus stops.


You can notice the difference with the junctions mostly, but 



> Since Poland will be shifting to electronic payment system, there will be no obstruction to introduce tolls on S roads. Even a change in law is not required to do it.


Doing it would be politically difficult though - a lot of these S roads have been built to try and improve economic conditions, like the S3 running through Lubuskie.

Going back to the Czech Republic, why was there a distinction between R and D in the first place?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Eulanthe said:


> The problem is that main roads aren't up to the standard of A roads, particularly in urban areas.


As long as it is a four-lane divided, controlled access highway with shoulders and a speed of 90 km/h or more, I don't see why it can't get motorway status. Most S-roads totally look like motorways, the A-status is too rigid, especially criteria such as the minimum distance between exits.

That said, Czech R-roads vary in design standards, but this difference is mostly due to age. Newer R-roads could be motorways, considering they allow 130 km/h anyway.

In most countries, expressways are usually just spurs in rural and urban areas, while several central European countries developed whole systems of expressways that are slightly below the highest motorway standards, but function like motorways anyway.


----------



## Surel

jyvation said:


> Is there any progress on R6?
> Here are some my photos from this summer..


Here are some photos from September https://plus.google.com/photos/111856615469713492011/albums/6066410750922065217


----------



## jtybinka

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Well Czech motorway network is not so bad comparing to Polish one.Czech motorway network is in my opinion 75% completed,while Polish motorway network is completed somewhere about 55.%


If we count motorways build after 1990 I can say from this year Poland and Czech Rep is almost equal when you correlate number of kilometres with population (I correlate with population becasue it determines number of tax payers , fund from taxes and number of cars)
If we count all motorways total including all of them build in 70s 80s then Czech total lenght/population is 50% more.
So in general you exactly saying Czechs network is 50% longer (50% x 50% = 75%)

The big disadvantage is that motorways build before 1990 needs general reconstruction 

So it`s surprising number that the difference between PL and CZ was created in comunism and after 25 years is still the same
The difference is Czech have some old motorways , well stil think that it`s better to have them

In 4 years Poland should be much closer to CZ level because even if RSD starts to to work better , the results will be seen in 6 years


----------



## Surel

The inner city ring tunnel Blanka in Prague won't open in December. The opening is now scheduled to spring.

http://praha.idnes.cz/blanka-se-v-p...zpravy.aspx?c=A141121_152606_praha-zpravy_bur


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ŘSD reports they have repaired almost 90 kilometers of motorway in 2014, the highest ever. Total cost was around € 44 million. Most repairs were on D1 and D2 (see table in the press release).

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/rsd-letos-opravilo-nejvic-kilometru-dalnic


----------



## Samply

Surel said:


> The inner city ring tunnel Blanka in Prague won't open in December. The opening is now scheduled to spring.
> 
> http://praha.idnes.cz/blanka-se-v-p...zpravy.aspx?c=A141121_152606_praha-zpravy_bur



Why? It looks ready.
Are there security concerns?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Samply said:


> Why? It looks ready.
> Are there security concerns?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think that some tests need to be carry out.


----------



## Surel

^^
Indeed, all the systems need to be checked and tested. Due to legal dispute about payments to the company that is responsible this got delayed. I also heard something about water leakages or moist around some cables.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Don't forget ventilation sistem's.


----------



## eucitizen

They said that the test has to go for 55 days and they started i think 10 days ago cca. 
But 55 days of testing should be finished in january so why do they want to open it at the end of March, beginning of April? I can understand they need some time to repair if something goes wrong, but it is quite a long time reserve.


----------



## Goy

*Can someone tell me if there a highway between Vienno and Brno and Prague and Linz? *


----------



## mcarling

Goy said:


> *Can someone tell me if there a highway between Vienno and Brno and Prague and Linz? *


Between Vienna and Brno the road ranges from a nice motorway near Vienna and near Brno to a dreadful little 1x2 roads running through villages. On the Austrian side, most of the bad road will be replaced by a new motorway over the next few years.

I have not driven between Prague and Linz.


----------



## definitivo

Goy said:


> *Can someone tell me if there a highway between Vienno and Brno and Prague and Linz? *


...info from my last year trip...

...Linz (A7 highway) - to Unterweitersdorf - (road 310/ czech 3) to Ceske Budejovice is apsolutely correct (nature is wonderful)...*if you have time you must visit *Cesky Krumlov, castle Hluboka (nad Vltavou) near C. Budejovice, castle Cervena Lhota near Sobeslav and Jindrichuv Hradec (wonderful 1x1 roads for this small roud trip - if you have time)...Veseli nad Luznici - Tabor - Mezno is highway...after that road to Mirosovice is 1x1 is in good condition...after that A1 to Prague...

...also, if you have time, on the way Wien - Brno you can visit Mikulov castle (E461) and castle Lednice (E40-E422) - A2 to Brno...


----------



## Trupman

mcarling said:


> Between Vienna and Brno the road ranges from a nice motorway near Vienna and near Brno to a dreadful little 1x2 roads running through villages.


To be more precise, from Brno to Pohorelice (ca half of the way on the Czech side) it's a motorway, then it's a 1x1 road going through one town Mikulov. You can expect traffic jams on the Austrian side in Poysdorf with it's famous traffic lights. Still I wouldn't say the road is dreadful. It's rather wide and safe.


----------



## bigic

You'll in Mikulov have the opportunity to become famous on YouTube by doing you know what.


----------



## mcarling

Trupman said:


> ... then it's a 1x1 road going through one town Mikulov.


One lane shared by both directions of traffic? I've driven it a few times and I don't remember any 1x1 sections. About half the trip is on 1x2 roads.


----------



## Trupman

mcarling said:


> One lane shared by both directions of traffic? I've driven it a few times and I don't remember any 1x1 sections. About half the trip is on 1x2 roads.


No, one lane in each direction. 1x1.


----------



## mcarling

Trupman said:


> No, one lane in each direction. 1x1.


One lane in each direction is either 1x2 or 2x1 depending on whether or not there is a separation barrier. 1x1 is one lane (either one way traffic only or shared by both directions).


----------



## MichiH

^^ Or 1+1, like 2+1


----------



## patakcze

I don't know if this was already written here..probably not.
So, on 4th December 2014 Ing. Dan Ťok was appointed as Minister of Transport. He is the ninth MoT since 2009.:nuts:
And from tommorow we'll also have a new general director of the ŘSD(Roads and Motorways Directorate), Jan Kroupa(fifth this year). He's a former director of ŘSD's Prague branch. He also said that the biggest priority is to finish the Prague Ring between D1 and D11 so we'll see..


----------



## javimix19

- Were motorways in communist Checoslovaquia so bad? It had tolls?

I know that communist government wasn't very efficient, but how bad were quality of motorways?

- Is government to develop in near future a motorway or expressway between Jihlava and Austrian border? Is the fastest route between Prague and Vienna seeing map.
I don't understand why in 2014 Prague and Vienna are not connected by a motorway considering that 25 years have passed since the fall of communism and ten since the accesion of Czech Republic to EU.


----------



## Surel

patakcze said:


> I don't know if this was already written here..probably not.
> So, on 4th December 2014 Ing. Dan Ťok was appointed as Minister of Transport. He is the ninth MoT since 2009.:nuts:
> And from tommorow we'll also have a new general director of the ŘSD(Roads and Motorways Directorate), Jan Kroupa(fifth this year). He's a former director of ŘSD's Prague branch. *He also said that the biggest priority is to finish the Prague Ring between D1 and D11 so we'll see..*


That won't happen so fast, seeing who is the the new Prague's councilor responsible for the spacial planning.


----------



## Surel

javimix19 said:


> - Were motorways in communist Checoslovaquia so bad? It had tolls?
> 
> I know that communist government wasn't very efficient, but how bad were quality of motorways?
> 
> - Is government to develop in near future a motorway or expressway between Jihlava and Austrian border? Is the fastest route between Prague and Vienna seeing map.
> I don't understand why in 2014 Prague and Vienna are not connected by a motorway considering that 25 years have passed since the fall of communism and ten since the accesion of Czech Republic to EU.


No tolls that I know.

Aside from possible sub standards in parameters I don't think that their quality was bad. The problems I could imagine would be stealing of material and usage of outdated methods.

No motorway between Jihlava and Vienna. There won't be any return to the kaiser road .

You are not the only one who doesn't understand.


----------



## čarli1

patakcze said:


> And from tommorow we'll also have a new general director of the ŘSD(Roads and Motorways Directorate), Jan Kroupa(fifth this year). He's a former director of ŘSD's Prague branch. He also said that the biggest priority is to finish the Prague Ring between D1 and D11 so we'll see..


Is there a plan when Prague ring will be finished?


----------



## patakcze

Surel said:


> That won't happen so fast, seeing who is the the new Prague's councilor responsible for the spacial planning.


I just hope that he's not gonna make some stupid irreversible changes..


----------



## patakcze

čarli;119774097 said:


> Is there a plan when Prague ring will be finished?


The whole ring? Probably never. 
I guess we'll be really happy if the construction between D1 and D11 starts before 2020.


----------



## Surel

patakcze said:


> I just hope that he's not gonna make some stupid irreversible changes..


Maybe they will manage to put him somewhere else before he screws it.


----------



## čarli1

patakcze said:


> The whole ring? Probably never.


Never is a mighty long time:lol: But i see that there is a plan. Maybe it will be built before 2050


----------



## MichiH

čarli;119782091 said:


> Never is a mighty long time:lol: But i see that there is a plan. Maybe it will be built before 2050


I guess Prague ring will be completed 5 years earlier than Munich ring .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

In many contryes ring roads around capitals are not in to full motorway standards.
For example there is Prague,Belgrade,Bucharest,Budapest..


----------



## definitivo

...


----------



## patakcze

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> In many contryes ring roads around capitals are not in to full motorway standards.
> For example there is Prague,Belgrade,Bucharest,Budapest..


Do you mean this one? :lol:
http://goo.gl/maps/n3n4V


----------



## čarli1

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> In many contryes ring roads around capitals are not in to full motorway standards.
> For example there is Prague,Belgrade,Bucharest,Budapest..


Well a lot of countries in eastern Europe doesn't have rings in express/motorway standard But that will certainly change in next 15 years or so


----------



## patakcze

And what about the Grand contournement de Prague? :nuts:
http://goo.gl/maps/NpuiY


----------



## Surel

patakcze said:


> And what about the Grand contournement de Prague? :nuts:
> http://goo.gl/maps/NpuiY


When the Slovakian D3 and Polish S69 will be finished, it will be possible to organize a Tour around the Czech Republic.

:lol:

I don't think there is any other country, excluding the tiny states, in Europe that would be encircled in such a way.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> When the Slovakian D3 and Polish S69 will be finished, it will be possible to organize a Tour around the Czech Republic.


Going around might be better than taking the D1, at least until more of the reconstruction has been done. :lol:


----------



## Qwert

Surel said:


> When the Slovakian D3 and Polish S69 will be finished, it will be possible to organize a Tour around the Czech Republic.
> 
> :lol:


Last few kilometres of D3 and a bit more kilometres of S69 will be 2x1 only tough. But one day they will be upgraded I believe. 



Surel said:


> I don't think there is any other country, excluding the tiny states, in Europe that would be encircled in such a way.


There isn't much landlocked countries in Europe and most of them is in Eastern half of the continent with less motorways.


----------



## Goy

*I'd like they build 2 Highways:

Prague - Ceske Budejovice - Linz

Wroclaw - Brno - Vienna

it could be amazing!!*


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Haha, _Hitlerbahn _comes again!


----------



## Goy

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ Haha, _Hitlerbahn _comes again!


I really didn't find funny your "joke"!hno::nuts: "Hittlerbahn" has never been built and Wroclaw - Vienna is a planned european route! :bash:


----------



## bigic

"Hitlerbahn" is a reference to a Nazi project to build an extraterritorial highway from Vienna to Breslau (Wroclaw) through Czechoslovakia.


----------



## mcarling

^^
While it is tolerable to continue to refer to the past plan by that vile name, it is distasteful and, to many, offensive to use it to refer to any current or future plans.


----------



## Eulanthe

I'm just not convinced there's the will on the Czech side to do anything with the Vienna-Brno-Wroclaw corridor. The existing route via Olomouc is tolerable, except the mess at that roundabout in Olomouc when heading north. If they can sort out the road from Bludov to Cervena Voda, then passenger transit traffic is catered for. At least for now, the priority should be sorting out that stupid gap on the Brno-Vienna route - I absolutely despise that section.


----------



## Trupman

The traffic volume at Dolní Lipka-Boboszów border crossing on Brno-Wroclaw road is between 1001 and 3000 cars per day. I was there personally few times and it really isn't worth a highway.


----------



## Surel

Eulanthe said:


> I'm just not convinced there's the will on the Czech side to do anything with the Vienna-Brno-Wroclaw corridor. The existing route via Olomouc is tolerable, except the mess at that roundabout in Olomouc when heading north. If they can sort out the road from Bludov to Cervena Voda, then passenger transit traffic is catered for. At least for now, the priority should be sorting out that stupid gap on the Brno-Vienna route - I absolutely despise that section.


Those highways won´t get attention in the Czech Republic. It has one simple reason. The country is impossible in using the EU funds for building the motorways. They could prepare those corridors, get 85 % financing for them and get them done for fraction of the costs, pumping lots of money into the economy and getting those roads even if they are not crucial for the country as such.

It doesn´t really matter, that the road is not important for the CZ as such, when it could be simply built with the EU money. Even if the rest should be build on debt, this would make perfect sense. But there is no one that would be able to acutally proceed with something like this in CZ. The legal enviroment would need a major reshape as well to allow for some flexibility on the Czech side.

There is not even anyone, that I would see, with such a vision in the CZ, let alone with ability to do it.


----------



## mcarling

Trupman said:


> The traffic volume at Dolní Lipka-Boboszów border crossing on Brno-Wroclaw road is between 1001 and 3000 cars per day. I was there personally few times and it really isn't worth a highway.


There certainly is no justification to build a highway between Brno and Wroclaw *now* but this may change in the future. One reason is induced demand as a result of building the A5 and R52 between Vienna and Brno, the S8 or S5 between Wroclaw and Klodzko, the S5 between Wroclaw and Poznan, and the R43 from Brno to the R35. Another reason is that cross-border traffic in Europe generally will continue to increase as language barriers are broken down by the widespread learning of English. It might be a project for the 2030s or 2040s.

The route via Olomouc is a long detour.


----------



## Eulanthe

mcarling said:


> There certainly is no justification to build a highway between Brno and Wroclaw *now* but this may change in the future. One reason is induced demand as a result of building the A5 and R52 between Vienna and Brno, the S8 or S5 between Wroclaw and Klodzko, the S5 between Wroclaw and Poznan, and the R43 from Brno to the R35. Another reason is that cross-border traffic in Europe generally will continue to increase as language barriers are broken down by the widespread learning of English. It might be a project for the 2030s or 2040s.
> 
> The route via Olomouc is a long detour.


I agree with you, but at the same time, I think we still have to be pragmatic and accept that there's a viable route via Olomouc. Looking on Google Maps, it's a difference (today) of 8km - it's just not worth building another motorway for the sake of avoiding Olomouc. I'd rather see them doing something about the mess that is Kłodzko-Bludov - even building simple bypasses of Miedzylesie and Cervena Voda, sorting out that brutal section between Cervena Voda and Bludov and a few more small improvements and the road will be much better. Combine it with some badly needed bypasses on the DK8 and the route is much more viable.


----------



## mcarling

Will the 12.8 kilometer section of R35 planned from Opatovice to Èasy be built during the 2014-2020 EU funding cycle?


----------



## mapman:cz

It is planned to be built in this cycle, so hopefully yes - it is one of the top priorities.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which (motorway- or expressway-like) projects are "really" expected to begin in 2015?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I would rather ask - which motorways/expressways are expecting to built during the 2014-2020 EU funding cycle ? Is threre any top list?


----------



## MichiH

^^ I guess 2014-2020 is a crowded wish list. I'd like to know which construction is "really" (not blabla of politicians) expected to start "soon" (in the coming months).


----------



## mapman:cz

This is a map of projects that are expected to be financed in the next three-years period:


The colour coding is simple:
1 - roads in operation
2,3,4 - projects financed solely from national budget (3-ongoing, 4-construction expected in 2015, 5- in 2016/7)
5,6 - projects cofinanced by EU 2007-2013 perspective
7,8,9 - projects planned to be cofinanced by EU 2014-2020 perspective


----------



## Trupman

MichiH said:


> I'd like to know which construction is "really" (not blabla of politicians) expected to start "soon" (in the coming months).


I'd say none. At the same time I really hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Luki_SL

So there is no plans to build R1 between D11 and D1 interchange in near future?


----------



## Trupman

The construction is expected to start in 2018, at least that's what ŘSD (Road and Motorway Directorate) says in its informational leaflet.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those dates tend to change every year. ŘSD does a good job of providing information about projects, but planned future events are very unreliable due to lack of funding.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Lack of funding? They should complete planning first.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Those dates tend to change every year. ŘSD does a good job of providing information about projects, but planned future events are very unreliable due to lack of funding.


There is not really lack of funds. The problem is preparing the projects, getting permits, designs, securing the land and tendering everything. RSD dates is wishfull thinking.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What happens with the funding nowadays? There are far less projects going on today than was anticipated in 2008 or so.


----------



## jtybinka

I like very much they plan to build R49 to Frystak. It seems they are going to connect Czech Republic with Slovakia because D2 only connects Czech Republic with Hungary through Bratislava.
(don`t understand me wrong  ) That would be great road from Praha to Zilina , Tatry , Kosice and in fact everywhere in Slovakia. Something like that was even planned and it was priority 1 during the time of Czechoslovakia - I guess (more important then D5 Plzen/Germany direction as it was going to the most important turistic destination from Praha that time. So they plan to make good start for something that Czechoslovakia didn`t manage to realize. Are they going to connect it with Slovak R6 ? in the future of course

What will be I68 , 1x2 or 2x2 . Slovaks are intensively investing in 2x2 D3 to Svrcinovec
so would be great if it continues to Trinec. For Poland is good as well cause I doubt they will build tunnels around Wegierska Gorka so D3/I68/R48/S1 would be great alternative

Is RSD saying something why they are investing in upgrading 2x2 I48 for R48 as D1 is pararel and maybe D3 around Benesov is more important.................


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> What happens with the funding nowadays? There are far less projects going on today than was anticipated in 2008 or so.


It is not problem with the funding. The funds go back to the state budget. They simply don't have projects ready. Another thing is that CZ will have to return some funds to the EU, because it simply did not prepare the projects on time to use the money for them. Another variant is that CZ is trying to roll those funding over to the next period, but there is no development.

Just look at the map that was posted by Mapman. The R49 is marked there as under construction. But it is on hold already 5 years I think.

Yes, originally it was stopped, because there was no funding. But that is not the issue anymore. It is not under construction because the permits are not anymore valid. The whole road construction market and tenders were very nontransparent. The RSD could have been seen as one of the most corrupt institutions in the country.

Those things changed partly. I would say that the tendering got more transparent these days. But the efficiency is not better. There is also not that much changed concerning the permits. The whole administrative process of getting permit decisions is terribly complicated and can get stopped and projects get scrapped quite easily. There are also issues with regional authorities doing poor job in creating their spatial plans.

We could illustrate this on the land expropriation. This was a nontransparent region. Land changed owners just before the planning for a motorway was set. The character of land was important as well. The state had to pay the price for the farm land as if it was a construction land. This changed and now the land is priced according to its type. But the price dropped dramatically which made people not willing to sell. Expropriation was troublesome taking years. Then the law needed to change again, allowing for buying the land for higher prices. So within few years you had two changes of the law, that were both not really optimal and that are still not addressing all the issues, as the expropriation is still not that simple process.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see. In the Netherlands, major road projects are not funded from the general budget on a year-to-year basis, but these funds are set aside and available in its entirety as soon as construction begins. This prevents projects from getting stalled if the budget for that year is used up. It's called the 'infrastructure fund' and is a separate entity within the general budget. If funds are not used, it stays within the infrastructure fund for the next year or another project.


----------



## Surel

This is the budget planning of SFDI (State fund of the transportation infrastructure). In this table are all approved government subsidies to the SFDI. Those are the funds that the government promised to finance, for all projects, road, rail, water. This is apart from the own income of the fund from other sources.

Here are the annual reports of SFDI: http://www.sfdi.cz/poskytovani-informaci/vyrocni-zpravy-a-ucetni-zaverky/

You can see that out of available CZK 44.4 bln (€ 1.6 bln) from the governent subsidies. Only some CZK 23.3 bln (€ 0.86 bln) were used. This is not because there would not be the funds, but because the projects were not ready, so the funds could have not been used.










This is the total planned budget income side (water, rail, road). The second column is the important part. It is called adjusted budget and shows the planned incomes from tolls etc, and the governmental subsidies to the fund. The third column is the usage of the subsidy or the realized income from that given source. You can see that the realized budget was only 70 % of the available/planned funds. While the performance of the incomes from the toll were even above 100 %. Simply put. The available funds from the state budget were not used because of lack of prepared and tendered projects.


----------



## jtybinka

When I compared EU available fund the old perspective untill 2013
I was surprised for Czech Republic it was alocated even more
then for Poland , when I counted per population.
But it seems that Poland is using them much more.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> I see. In the Netherlands, major road projects are not funded from the general budget on a year-to-year basis, but these funds are set aside and available in its entirety as soon as construction begins. This prevents projects from getting stalled if the budget for that year is used up. It's called the 'infrastructure fund' and is a separate entity within the general budget. If funds are not used, it stays within the infrastructure fund for the next year or another project.


I am quite sure that the whole structure and axis Ministry - > SFDI (fund) -> RSD (directorate) would need some change.

The problem with giving the funds to the SFDI for good would be that it would become very rich institution with not so much transparency. Another point is that the government doesn't want to give those funds away from its own accounts. Perhaps this could be solved by SFDI having virtual accounts. Otherwise it would have to operate on the market and it would become more of a financial institution. Another possibility is to get rid of the SFDI completely, but what about all those other infrastructure projects that are not done by the RSD (directorate) and SZDC (rail operator). It has certain role also for smaller projects.


I think that first of all the whole process of planing, permits, design would need to be streamlined in such a way, that once a project preparations would be finalized, it would be very unlikely that it would not be constructed. This should be a imperative. I am not sure how do they do it in Poland, but I would look there if I were to streamline it.


----------



## jtybinka

In Poland in one country GDDKiA was able to manage motorway/road projects very well but PLK which is responsible for railway tracks was not able to prepare projects and we were afraid that EU money will be lost.
So one country , same law , same procedures but completely differnt results of GDDKiA job and PLK job. They even wanted to move EU funds from railways to roads to not loose them.
Last years they are trying to bring PLK to the same level as GDDKiA , there is lot of improvement but stil many isues


----------



## Eulanthe

Just a small point about the mess in the Czech Republic. I drove from Wrocław to Harrachov today, and the DK3 in Poland was completely clear the whole way. No issues with any ice or snow on the road, they were out treating the road and it couldn't have been any better, despite temperatures of -13c at some points. At the border, things went downhill. The I/10 was an ugly mess - snow everywhere, untreated road and in general, utterly unwelcoming. I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that the Czech Republic simply doesn't know what to do with roads.


----------



## mapman:cz

Eulanthe said:


> I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that the Czech Republic simply doesn't know what to do with roads.


It may seem so but the respective ordinary people at RSD or ministry know very well what to do. The problem is that there have been 10 ministers in 6 years and very similar number of RSD directors - that said with the emphasis on changes in other managing posts leads to the fact that long-term strategic planning is impossible (I'm talking about ensuring the winter service on primary roads too - there is a transiton process ongoing). Since November 2014 Czech MoT has a very capable manager on the minister-seat and RSD is now led by one of its former employees that grew in this company, rose from lower to upper management and might be the right person to stabilize the organisation. We'll see next year what this dynamic duo will bring  Expectations are finally very high!


----------



## Eulanthe

mapman:cz said:


> It may seem so but the respective ordinary people at RSD or ministry know very well what to do. The problem is that there have been 10 ministers in 6 years and very similar number of RSD directors - that said with the emphasis on changes in other managing posts leads to the fact that long-term strategic planning is impossible (I'm talking about ensuring tha winter service on primary roads too - there is a transiton process ongoing). Since November 2014 Czech MoT has a very capable manager on the minister-seat and RSD is now lead by one of its former employees that grew in this company, rose from lower to upper management and might be the right person to stabilize the organisation. We'll see next year what this dynamic duo will bring  Expectations are finally very high!


I hope it brings positive results! I'm very fond of the Czech Republic as a country, even if my comprehension of the language seems to vary between very little to quite a lot depending on the place! Speaking of the I/10 - every single time I visit Harrachov, the police are waiting on the entrance to Harrachov and conducting border controls.


----------



## jtybinka

Eulanthe said:


> ........ The I/10 was an ugly mess - snow everywhere, untreated road and in general, utterly unwelcoming. I'm rapidly coming to the conclusion that the Czech Republic simply doesn't know what to do with roads.


You can`t say this after driving 15 km. I wouldn`t say this even afert driving 3000 km.
I was driving many thousads kilometres through Nachod , Hradec Kralove , Svitavy, Opava, Lanskroun , Ostrava , Praha , Ceske Budejovice
Liberec, Brno, Olomouc many many different roads - tell me where I didn`t go.................... 
As always in most countries some sections are cool , some good , some worse , some bad so you can`t say RSD doing this bad or this good, especially after driving 15 km.
The more you drive the less you can say because the picture starts to be so complex with many shadows of colours - not white/black
What`s only sure is that RSD is not using EU budgets as much as they could like GDDKiA or even better NDS which is actually building 8 tunnels (D1 - 5 , D3 - 3)


----------



## Surel

This beast has to be replaced from its habitat to some other place so that R49 can get the permits.









http://www.novinky.cz/domaci/357532-monitoring-krecka-zadny-zert-ale-zakazka-rsd-za-dva-miliony.html

RSD opened a tender for Monitoring of Common Hamster (Critertus cricetus) which is protected in CZ. The tender price tag is € 72 000.

The study should, among other, decide how to capture around 30 hamsters and replace them.


----------



## bewu1

In Poland, the eastern Warsaw bypass was blocked by a 13 cm long fish called Strzebla błotna (population of appr. 1,200)


----------



## Kanadzie

I can understand if it is endangered species, but it's "common" hamster, surely this one is not endangered (or if so, we should change name to uncommon hamster )

I also wonder where I can submit my tender to RSD, for 72 k EUR I will happily spend some time with a net in the field and catch the hamsters


----------



## Eulanthe

I wouldn't be so hard on RSD over the hamster. I'm not sure about CZ, but I know that it's critically endangered in some European countries. 



> You can`t say this after driving 15 km. I wouldn`t say this even afert driving 3000 km.


Well, I drive quite a lot in CZ on motorways and major routes - and I'm just absolutely underwhelmed the country's roads. Sometimes, it can be fine - for instance, the PL/CZ border on the D1 to Olomouc is fine. But in other cases, it is diabolical - the junctions on the R35/R46 come to mind. 

Then there's the lack of very simple improvements that really should be made to sort things out. I've said it before, but the R35 roundabout junction in Olomouc is an absolute disgrace. What would it cost to build two bridges and a bit of road to eliminate that roundabout? And yet, a few kilometres away, there's the monster of the R35/R46 junction that is way, way overengineered. 

The worst thing is that some things are done astonishingly well - I think the Czech Republic is actually better than Poland when it comes to getting small bypasses built, such as the new bypasses on the I/44 after Mohelnice. 

But in general, the state of the roads leaves a lot to be desired. And, Czechs, please, please consider a proper sign for entering and leaving a 50km/h zone.


----------



## MichiH

Eulanthe said:


> I wouldn't be so hard on RSD over the hamster. I'm not sure about CZ, but I know that it's critically endangered in some European countries.


The Habitats Directive is a EU directive. Many German projects were delayed by common hamster populations.........


----------



## Surel

Kanadzie said:


> I can understand if it is endangered species, but it's "common" hamster, surely this one is not endangered (or if so, we should change name to uncommon hamster )
> 
> I also wonder where I can submit my tender to RSD, for 72 k EUR I will happily spend some time with a net in the field and catch the hamsters


It is endangered.

I thought about how much can a hamster cost. If you could buy one for € 1 k then you are left with a net profit of € 42 k :lol:.

I understand that these things have to be done, but sometimes these things get funny.


----------



## jtybinka

Eulanthe said:


> Then there's the lack of very simple improvements that really should be made to sort


Agree with most of your comments.
I would add signs , I don`t know why they change destination town , you go to Usti n Orlici from Svitavy and signs show you Usti all the time , you didn`t reach Usti yet and they change signs for Rychnov , then they change for Vamberk and then on roundabout you don`t know where to go becasue signs show only Vamberk if you drive and can`t look at map it`s problem.
I experienced this often
I heard from some experienced Czech driver - if you drive in CZ you need to look 
at road number , in this case it`s 14

Bypasses , I have same feeling like in Poland , many towns miss bypasses , Opava , Krnov , Svitavy , Usti , Nachod, Frydek Trutnov and many other ...............
it`s easier for me to remind town without bypass then with bypass
I know my opinion is not objective because I saw only a part of very big picture


----------



## Eulanthe

Don't even get me started on Czech signage. 

Motorways and expressways are wonderful, I won't say a bad word about them. They're clear, to the point and all in all - fine.

But on normal I/II class roads? It's a disaster. Those tiny signs at junctions are diabolical, and the advance signage is poor and badly thought out. For me, the worst thing is the lack of big signs on roundabouts - I've found myself lost on several occasions simply because the signs are too small to read.


----------



## mcarling

^^
I've sometimes gone five or six times around a roundabout trying to figure out which exit I need -- and then still gotten it wrong, despite having studied a map in advance.


----------



## Luki_SL

Eulanthe said:


> But on normal I/II class roads? It's a disaster. Those tiny signs at junctions are diabolical, and the advance signage is poor and badly thought out. For me, the worst thing is the lack of big signs on roundabouts - I've found myself lost on several occasions simply because the signs are too small to read.


Nowadays singage on normal I/II class roads is much better than it was even 20 years ago


----------



## Trupman

It's a long discussed topic between Czech motorway enthusiasts. But I think the main problem is that you are used to different signage from your home countries. I have to say I've never had problems with navigation through Czech roads.

The solution is simple though. Try to persuade the EU law makers to pass a directive about a single road signage in the Union. Our politicians will follow that without hesitations. :lol:

On topic of roundabouts, this is how they are signed in my hometown. Seems pretty clear to me.


----------



## Eulanthe

https://www.google.si/maps/@49.9408...!1e1!3m2!1sk2jcJMF5dvUCtggv2apiaA!2e0!6m1!1e1 - this is my favourite example of Czech signage. There's absolutely no clue at this junction where to go - even though it's the main road to Mohlenice and the R35. There's no signs, nothing - if you're trying to follow the fastest route from Poland to Brno, then - you'll get lost here, for certain.


----------



## patakcze

Klodzko and Nysa are signed when driving from Mohelnice - https://www.google.cz/maps/dir/48.0...ff5f:0xa3d835398142fc7d!1m0!2m1!2b1!3e0?hl=cs
Mohelnice is signed when driving from Šumperk(Nysa) - https://www.google.si/maps/@49.9424...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sGyM0rtK1RyTLXedub_J3OQ!2e0 although I agree that a sign for R35 would be great
Mohelnice is signed when driving from Klodzko aswell - https://www.google.si/maps/@49.9406...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1soaYttHns5N4l0WUwU_gsjw!2e0 again, sign for R35 missing
However, I've driven there at least a hundred times so I know the crossroad by heart. I admit that for someone who drives there for the first time it is hard to recognise where exactly turn left/right.


----------



## Trupman

Eulanthe said:


> ...


If you are coming from Klodzko you see this sign first:
https://goo.gl/maps/f485r

and then this:
https://goo.gl/maps/lBLmF


----------



## SRC_100

I quite often drive in Czech Rep. and on main roads (I/ roads and motorways/expressways) I have no problem with signs. Unlike the sign in local roads. Sometimes, they make me angry... :lol:


----------



## Longbottom

Why anyone would go past Bludov is a clue to me... ;-) But generally I find Czech road signs simple to use and clear, and here around Olomouc it's usually very easy to find your way. There are a few exceptions, but that's generally on smaller roads. And such roads have bad signs in most countries (I remember biking to London many years ago; everything went fin until we came to England, where minor routes only have signs to the neighbouring village, which usually is to small to be shown on maps). Then I have only driven in CR and Sweden, never in Poland. So I can't really compare.


----------



## patakcze

Speaking of bad signage...I'm surprised that no one mentioned this - http://goo.gl/maps/RdEkt
no road numbers(except E67, but no one knows what it is anyway), almost no important destinations(where's Ostrava, Olomouc, Trutnov or even Poland?), but Opatovice nad Labem with a population of 2500 is signed:nuts:


----------



## Eulanthe

patakcze said:


> Speaking of bad signage...I'm surprised that no one mentioned this - http://goo.gl/maps/RdEkt
> no road numbers(except E67, but no one knows what it is anyway), almost no important destinations(where's Ostrava, Olomouc, Trutnov or even Poland?), but Opatovice nad Labem with a population of 2500 is signed:nuts:


That's quite a rare case though, normally on decent roads, signage isn't a problem in CR. I still maintain that the junction in Bludov is an utter disaster - advance signage is fine and well, but please - would it really hurt to just have a signpost at the actual junction? To make it even stranger, the junction itself looks absolutely unimportant - so you end up in Sumperk because you're still waiting for a junction that looks important enough to be the actual right turn.


----------



## MichiH

mcarling said:


> Will the 12.8 kilometer section of R35 planned from Opatovice to Èasy be built during the 2014-2020 EU funding cycle?





> http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/zpravy/rsd-to-finish-building-20-km-of-roads-motorways-in-2015-tok/1164786 (4th January 2015)
> 
> The Czech Road and Motorway Directorate (RSD) is going to start or continue building of 60 km of motorways and high-speed roads in 2015, and it plans to* complete 20 km of roads during the year*, Transport Minister Dan Tok said on Czech Television (CT) today.
> 
> [...]
> 
> A section of the *R35 express road from Hradec Kralove to Mohelnice* and a section of the *R6 express road to Karlovy Vary near Lubenec* will be launched during the year, Tok said.


The Czech Minister of Transport seems to be proficient in maths too.

*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
*I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to August 2015) – project – map
*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to October 2015) – project – map

= 20.6km


----------



## ChrisZwolle

ŘSD published a full list of projects that will be started in 2015, and be completed in 2015.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/planovana-vystavba-silnic-a-dalnic-v-roce-2015


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> ŘSD published a full list of projects that *will be started* in 2015, and be completed in 2015.
> http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/planovana-vystavba-silnic-a-dalnic-v-roce-2015


List of projects announced starting in 2015!

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/planovana-vystavba-silnic-a-dalnic-v-roce-2014
http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-servis/planovana-vystavba-silnic-a-dalnic-v-roce-2015

I've just compared the first 10 projects of the 2015 list. 9 were already announced starting in 2014.......................


----------



## edis_mumin

Hello there 
I want to share video that I have took in Czech Republic in december 2014.
It is road trip from Olomouc to Brno. Enjoy!


----------



## Surel

Eurovia refused to repair the bridges it built on D1 in Ostrava. Two bridges in question are in really bad shape and need reconstruction asap. RSD will issue a tender to have it done.

http://www.novinky.cz/ekonomika/359212-eurovia-odmitla-opravit-mosty-v-havarijnim-stavu.html


----------



## Ices77

MichiH said:


> I've just compared the first 10 projects of the 2015 list. 9 were already announced starting in 2014.......................


Despite mostly legislative delays by motorway and expressway construction it should be also noted, that nine out of twelve regional /kraj/ capitals are connected to the country capital Prague by motorway with nearing completition of D8 and D3 we can count another two. Also five biggest cities are motorway-interconnected to each other.


----------



## Trupman

Ices77 said:


> nearing completition of D3 .


Nice to have here a visitor from the future. How's the life in 2050? :lol:


----------



## mcarling

^^
With part of the D3 under construction, completion is getting nearer, even if still quite far away.


----------



## Trupman

The crucial ca 50 km stretch between Prague and Mezno (where the current D3 ends) doesn't seem to be built in the nearest future. Several NIMBYs and ecologists basically stopped the whole preparation process few years ago. Not even ŘSD gives any information on this stretch. And frankly speaking, their "to be built" informational leaflets contain many highway constructions that look like from the fantasy land.


----------



## Surel

RSD made public the new winners of two tenders for the construction of D3. 

D3 Veselí - Bošilec => Strabag consorcium, CZK 635 mln

D3 Borek-Úsilné => Eurovia consorcium, CZK 715 mln

Skanska originally won both those tenders, they were open for bids already in 2012, with price around CZK 600 mln but the other companies appealed to the Competition authority and it cancelled the decision to award Skanska.

The other companies including Skanska can appeal to the Competition authority after this new decision.

http://byznys.ihned.cz/c1-63454370-...postavi-firmy-strabag-a-eurovia#disqus_thread


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Interesting, normally such appeals rarely succeed in court.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

How is reconstruction of D1 going on ?


----------



## Surel

US army ride got a warm welcome alongside the D1 in Bohumin.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Did this US army ride came from the A1 in Poland :?


----------



## kostas97

Surel said:


> US army ride got a warm welcome alongside the D1 in Bohumin.


Why is the US army in the Czech Republic?


----------



## MichiH

Why are people ON the motorway? I think it's not closed for "normal" traffic, is it?


----------



## JanVL

kostas97 said:


> Why is the US army in the Czech Republic?


It is the 'Dragoon Ride', a convoy of tens of US vehicles coming back from training in Estonia. They passed the Baltic States and Poland, and now the Czech Republic, back to their base in Germany to show the US presence in the region, securing the NATO-allies against Russia.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ in other words, they saw Russia and are running away as fast as possible :lol:


----------



## Surel

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Did this US army ride came from the A1 in Poland :?


Yes.












MichiH said:


> Why are people ON the motorway? I think it's not closed for "normal" traffic, is it?


No it is not. There was a huge public discussion about this ride in CZ in the last two weeks, and many people wanted to show their support. A small minority was protesting. Since the whole thing has support of the Czech government I guess the police turned a blind eye. Together with the military police they helped to organize the traffic a bit.


----------



## Rumours

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ in other words, they saw Russia and are running away as fast as possible :lol:



:lol: indeed they have quite strange direction


----------



## Surel

The works on removing the landslide on D8 are advancing.

http://www.auto.cz/zaval-na-d8-po-22-mesicich-kdy-se-po-dalnici-projedeme-86482


----------



## Rumours

Any info about traffic on Czech motorways/expressways? What part has biggest traffic? Prague bypass?


----------



## alesmarv

Surel said:


> US army ride got a warm welcome alongside the D1 in Bohumin.


ummm Keep in mind that the Czech government said that anyone caught throwing eggs or tomatoes at the convoy would be subject to 3 years imprisonment. Few people were happy but there were some serious threats made against the populace. Talk about propaganda...No idea how they managed to get a photo with a 100 or so people seemingly accepting the incursion without giving them Hitler salutes and throwing shit at them.


----------



## Longbottom

Alesmarv:

Most people here in the Czech republic are actually happy to be part of NATO. The memory of the Warsaw Pact invasion 1968 is still in living memory. NATO presence guarantees that Russia keeps its fingers away (something they haven't done to Ukraine and Georgia... ). So a majority of people here are actually happy for getting protection even though a few always will protest. I know plenty of people who went out to the roads to watch the convoy and cheer.


----------



## tfd543

Translation for the news about D8? Anyone?


----------



## Surel

*The first class road I-11*

The first class road I-11 is the longest first class road in the Czech Republic (357,74 km). It goes in the west - east direction, connecting Mosty u Jablůnkova (SK border), Ostrava, Opava, Šumperk, Hradec Králové, Poděbrady. The D11 has replaced I-11 between Poděbrady and Praha.










Rather than a long distance transit route the I-11 has a regional transit route importance. In the north eastern of the country has I-11 become also important for the international traffic between Poland and Slovakia and it has become major south-west - north-east artery of the region in the so called Silesian cross. 










Therefore it is getting a major upgrade to 2x2 separated limited access between Jablůnkov-Bystřice and Ostrava and between Ostrava and Opava. The road was already rebuild to a higher (no level crossing, limited access) standard between Jablůnkov-Bystřice, SK border. 










At the moment those sections are under construction:
(*T60*)*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
(*T53*)*I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to August 2015) – project – map
(*T56*)*I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
(*T57*)*I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to February 2018) – project – map

Further on the regional connection goes on between Nebory and R48 in Třanovice and is planned as I-68. Also 2x2 grade separated. Project (T55 on the map above)
The following section project (T82 on the map) has not yet fixed routing, but it is planned as I-11 between Třanovice and Havířov. The numbering will have yet to be adjusted to be consistent I guess.

There are also several bypasses planned further on the regional I-11 axis, in Opava, and in Bruntal.
Opava bypass project T52 T74
Bruntal bypass project 

*Advancements on the sections currently under construction:*
(*T60*)*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
http://www.msstavby.cz/most-pres-udoli-porubky-11-03-2015/


















http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/index.php/silnice/I-11-Mokre-Lazce---Ostrava/21-03-2015?page=1



























(*T53*)*I11:* Mokre Lazce – Ostrava-Krasne Pole 9.8km (January 2009 to August 2015) – project – map:

http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/index.php/silnice/I-11-Mokre-Lazce---Ostrava/08-03-2015?page=6



























(*T56*)*I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122028831#post122028831




























(*T57*)*I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to February 2018) – project – map:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122028831#post122028831


----------



## Angulo

> Why are people ON the motorway? I think it's not closed for "normal" traffic, is it?


Because there is not any fence along the motorway.


----------



## Kemo

> (T57)I11: Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to February 2018)


This is single carriageway, isn't it?


----------



## MichiH

Surel said:


> (*T60*)*I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to May 2015) – project – map
> http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/index.php/silnice/I-11-Mokre-Lazce---Ostrava/21-03-2015?page=1


Thanks . The pics seem to be up-to-date. I don't think, this section will be opened in May 2015........

The project page (December 2014 version) still claims May 2015.


----------



## Luki_SL

MichiH said:


> The project page (December 2014 version) still claims May 2015.



Is there another confirmation that this stretch of I/11 will open in May 2015 :?


----------



## mcarling

If the photos posted by Surel are recent, then it is obviously not possible for this section of I-11 to open in May 2015.


----------



## MichiH

^^ The date says 21st March 2015.


----------



## Surel

It obviously wont be opened. If they manage to open it in 2015 is to be seen.



Kemo said:


> This is single carriageway, isn't it?


It is dual carriageway. Category S 24,5/100. That means 24,5 meter wide and design speed 100 km/h.
 http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/B34D8CEBC12241D9C125759800446211/$file/s11-oldrich-bystrice.pdf


----------



## earthbound

alesmarv said:


> ummm Keep in mind that the Czech government said that anyone caught throwing eggs or tomatoes at the convoy would be subject to 3 years imprisonment. Few people were happy but there were some serious threats made against the populace. Talk about propaganda...No idea how they managed to get a photo with a 100 or so people seemingly accepting the incursion without giving them Hitler salutes and throwing shit at them.


Lol, don't trust everything you see on RT. This convoy was a fiasco for commies and other people who were against it. Even the main organizer of the prostests admited it today. There were literally thousands of people supporting it in the cities and along the roads, whole families, old and young people. And there were no threats against opponents, that is just pure lie.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction of a 5 kilometer segment of R4 began today. It runs from Skalka to II/118. Construction time is 2 years.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-se...-rychlostni-silnice-r4-skalkakrizovatka-ii118


----------



## patakcze

Motorways and expressways currently being reconstructed:
D1 near Prague: 8.1km map
D1 Modernisation: EXIT 104 Větrný Jeníkov - EXIT 112 Jihlava 8.5km map
D1 Modernisation: EXIT 153 Lhotka - Exit 162 Velká Bíteš 9km map
D1 Brno - Vyškov: 204.6 km - 210 km 5.4km map
D5: Žebrák - Cerhovice 9km map
R1 Prague ring road: Satalice - Běchovice 3.8km map

As far as I know there are some more parts of D1, D2 and R35 being tendered.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction of a 5 kilometer segment of R4 began today. It runs from Skalka to II/118. Construction time is 2 years.
> 
> http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-se...-rychlostni-silnice-r4-skalkakrizovatka-ii118


RSD flyer










The construction of those 4,8 km of R4 will be done by Skanska. Tendered price is CZK 417 mln without VAT, that is some 50 % of the costs that were projected: CZK 827 mln without VAT.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was surprised by the low price too. 417 million CZK is only € 15 million. That's near € 3 million per kilometer.


----------



## Surel

^^
I am not sure how much does it influence the costs, but afair it is built in R 22,5/80 standard, that is lower standard than those under construction sections of the first class road I-11.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D3*

Construction started yesterday on two segments of D3

* Veselí nad Lužnicí - Bošilec: 5.1 km
* Borek - Úsilné: 3.2 km

Both segments include one interchange. The Úsilné interchange at České Budějovice is a roundabout interchange with three levels with I/34.

Construction time is three years.

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-se...alnic-zahajuje-vystavbu-dvou-useku-dalnice-d3


----------



## MichiH

Thanks .



ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction started yesterday on two segments of D3
> * Veselí nad Lužnicí - Bošilec: 5.1 km
> * Borek - Úsilné: 3.2 km


The deadline is each March 2018 according to the project pages (1 + 2).


----------



## patakcze

Source: http://www.mdcr.cz/NR/rdonlyres/AA1BA8C3-2CF4-4466-B3B5-8EA68538FB0B/0/Nove_pojeti_mapa.pdf
A revised concept of our road network
Dark green - constructed future motorways
Light green - planned future motorways
Dark blue - constructed future expressways
Light blue - planned future expressways


----------



## MichiH

patakcze said:


> A revised concept of our road network


Is it a master plan? What's the expected "completion date"?
Many today's R roads (expressway) are marked as D roads (motorway). Is it still planned to rededicate them? Is there any estimated date?

What's different to the previous plan?


----------



## patakcze

MichiH said:


> Is it a master plan? What's the expected "completion date"?
> Many today's R roads (expressway) are marked as D roads (motorway). Is it still planned to rededicate them? Is there any estimated date?
> 
> What's different to the previous plan?


The law should apply from 1.1.2016 so the same date applies for the rededication. Of course resigning etc. won't happen overnight.

Compared to the previous plan there're more motorways - D4, D7, D46, D48, D55 and D56. And the name of Prague ringroad changed from PO to D0.


----------



## Kemo

But D46 doesn't meet the full motorway standard.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It doesn't meet the full motorway standard, but it`ll be motorway by law


----------



## patakcze

Kemo said:


> But D46 doesn't meet the full motorway standard.


It doesn't. As well as for example D7 near Prague or D35 Olomouc - Mohelnice.
I guess D46 will be a motorway because until the D1 is completed it'll be part of the main route Prague - Brno - Ostrava.


----------



## patakcze

Construction of a new part of I/34 between Pelhřimov and Jindřichův Hradec began yesterday. It's not a motorway, nor an expressway but still a pretty important road, also a part of an european road E551.
It bypasses villages Myslotín, Ústrašín and Ondřejov.
Lenght: 5.4 km
Price: 448mil. CZK
Opening: 8/2017
Project: http://www.rsd.cz/rsd/rsdcat.nsf/0/...3DCC/$file/s34-bozejov-ondrejov-pelhrimov.pdf


----------



## Surel

patakcze said:


> Source: http://www.mdcr.cz/NR/rdonlyres/AA1BA8C3-2CF4-4466-B3B5-8EA68538FB0B/0/Nove_pojeti_mapa.pdf
> A revised concept of our road network
> Dark green - constructed future motorways
> Light green - planned future motorways
> Dark blue - constructed future expressways
> Light blue - planned future expressways


The blue roads should be designated as roads for motor vehicles. They will be classified as first class roads. That is at least, if nothing fundamental changed in the whole proposal. That was the whole idea, to get rid of the express-ways designation.

From a practical point of view is quite important that the speed on those first class roads for motor vehicles, the maximum speed should be raised to 110 km/h at the level and direction separated 2x2 sections. It might be even possible to local increase the speed by another 20 km/h or so. But this will be all known just when the legislation will pass through the parliament as definite. Now it is being discussed still.


----------



## mapman:cz

^^
The Chamber of Deputies of the Parliament of the Czech Republic yesterday passed a bill that amends our act on roads. It contains aforementioned changes in categorization of roads. Deputies also approved a supplement that enables the respective authority at the MoT to increase the maximum allowed speed on suitable sections of czech motorways to 150 kph. The bill is now being hand over to Senate for further approval.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^The sections suitable to 150kph are known? I think the D1 section between R35 - Belotin (R48) is the first to increase the maximum speed.


----------



## Surel

^^
Some of D11 perhaps, some modernised sections of D1. But the increase in speed is in discretion of the transportation ministry and it is not really that keen on it. Anyway, the law still has to pass the rest of the legislative process, including president, that already said that he will veto it (because of that 150 km/h paragraph which is a MPs creation in the law, not in the original proposal from the ministry), so it will go back to the first chamber.

It doesn't make much sense to come here with those plans unless they are really finalized.


----------



## Kanadzie

Hopefully the Czechs start posting 150 signs so that the Poles will be forced to install signs 160, so PL can remain better


----------



## pmaciej7

:weird:


----------



## Eulanthe

mapman:cz said:


> ^^The Chamber of Deputies of the Parliament of the Czech Republic yesterday passed a bill that amends our act on roads. It contains aforementioned changes in categorization of roads. Deputies also approved a supplement that enables the respective authority at the MoT to increase the maximum allowed speed on suitable sections of czech motorways to 150 kph. The bill is now being hand over to Senate for further approval.


150km/h is a bit excessive for CR, no?


----------



## mapman:cz

Indeed, it is. Hopefully it stays only on paper, as in Italy or Austria...


----------



## MichiH

^^ Why should it be too high? For instance, D5. Why should 150 be too excessive?


----------



## Longbottom

The president has already vetoed the bill, so there will be no 150 km/h in the Czech Republic. Which, considering the general state of the roads and the skills of the drivers, is a very good thing. The Czechs drive badly enough as it is. I don't want one more reason for people here to behave like arses on the roads.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^So, it`s the end of the (short) dream about 150km/h speed limit on suitable sections of czech motorways.


----------



## Eulanthe

Longbottom said:


> The president has already vetoed the bill, so there will be no 150 km/h in the Czech Republic. Which, considering the general state of the roads and the skills of the drivers, is a very good thing. The Czechs drive badly enough as it is. I don't want one more reason for people here to behave like arses on the roads.


Come to Poland if you want to see shocking driving, I always find CR to be far better in comparison!

But the state of the roads are the important thing, 150km/h would only make sense in a few places, such as between Ostrava and Olomouc. I can't imagine a 150km/h limit from Olomouc to Prague!


----------



## mapman:cz

MichiH said:


> ^^ Why should it be too high? For instance, D5. Why should 150 be too excessive?


In Germany you have the "Richtsgeschwindigkeit", so that the people driving at high speed always bear a certain part of liability in case of an accident despite his share on it etc. "Ordnung" is also not an empty word in Germany. In CZ the 150 limit would not make a signifiant change in traffic behavior, many drivers don't respect limits at all, but we need that change. After that we can also raise the limits, but until then it is just legalization of misbehaviour...


----------



## snowdog

Shame, there is no logical reason to have low speed limits on motorways imho. They are by far the safest roads... 150 is hardly fast for a good motorway, more like cruising speed. A speed limit on motorways is nothing but gesture politics to satisfy left wing eco morons imho.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a little difficult to qualify 130 km/h as a 'low speed limit'.


----------



## snowdog

Perhaps in the 1980's. 

Cars have got much safer since then, why not use that extra space to allow people to travel faster ? 130 km/h would be fast in a car that will definitely kill you on a 50 km/h impact yes, but with todays 5 star Euro NCAP cars, 130km/h is slow, cars are made to travel much faster than that... It is so wrong of me to be satisfied with the road safety of 10 or 20 years ago, and prefer to ( potentially, it doesn't have to get unsafe necessarily) sacrifice some of that to get much more mobility ?


----------



## Trupman

Longbottom said:


> The Czechs drive badly enough as it is. I don't want one more reason for people here to behave like arses on the roads.


From my experience, people who say things like these are always those who drive the least often. I drove about 50,000 km on Czech roads last year and I don't think the same. IMHO there certainly are motorways where 150 wouldn't be a problem at all.
What I see as the biggest problem of Czech roads are some busy I-class roads without bypasses and inexperienced drivers mostly in cities. But these wouldn't be influenced by 150 motorways.


----------



## MichiH

Trupman said:


> IMHO there certainly are motorways where 150 wouldn't be a problem at all.


Okay, the idea was canceled but which motorways do you mean?
I only drove on D5, western half of D1 and southern half of R10 but I think it shouldn't be any reason for not raising the speed limit on D5 to 150km/h.


----------



## Trupman

The idea wasn't canceled. The presidential veto can be again outvoted by the deputies.

I basically agree with the proposal


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which are the proposed sections, green or red?


----------



## Kanadzie

Longbottom said:


> The president has already vetoed the bill, so there will be no 150 km/h in the Czech Republic. Which, considering the general state of the roads and the skills of the drivers, is a very good thing. The Czechs drive badly enough as it is. I don't want one more reason for people here to behave like arses on the roads.


But when I was driving on Czech motorways it was pretty common to be driving 150 km/h, even sometimes 170 km/h. So what is the difference?

As for veto, old Klaus would never have said no


----------



## Eulanthe

MichiH said:


> ^^ Which are the proposed sections, green or red?


I assume red, in which case, it does make sense. 

150km/h would be madness between Vyskov and Prague, but on the highlighted sections, it actually makes sense. The road is empty after Vyskov, and the road up towards Ostrava is incredibly dull. 

Not so convinced by the D11 (traffic isn't so light there...) however. Still, on my typical run (Boboszów-Mikoluv via Olomouc) - most time is wasted buying the actual vignette more than anything else.


----------



## GROBIN

In London, you can pay for entering the city center even afterwards. A similar system exists in Houston, Texas, USA. Is it planned to introduce an electronic vignette in the Czech Republic?


----------



## Eulanthe

GROBIN said:


> In London, you can pay for entering the city center even afterwards. A similar system exists in Houston, Texas, USA. Is it planned to introduce an electronic vignette in the Czech Republic?


Nothing right now. The EU is moving towards a single standard for electronic tolling, but this is still many years away. As inefficient as vignette-based systems are, they're still the easiest way to get everyone using them. 

While some countries have introduced electronic vignettes, no system yet exists to automatically pay for a vignette using an on-board unit in Europe.


----------



## Stahlsturm

Eulanthe said:


> 150km/h is a bit excessive for CR, no?


They are already driving 150 there mostly. Of course, raising the official limit to 150 would mean they drive 170 then


----------



## Luki_SL

^^The most of drivers drive with more economic speed about 120km/h at all


----------



## Eulanthe

Luki_SL said:


> ^^The most of drivers drive with more economic speed about 120km/h at all


Like me. Not because of economy, but because I'm a rubbish driver  I get bored easily, and being bored at 115-120km/h isn't much of a danger, but being bored at 150km/h+...well.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/news/zpra...terested-in-high-speed-rail-to-berlin/1212239

_He also repeated the Czech promise to open the D8 motorway connecting Prague and Dresden by end-2018._

Late 2018... :bash:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Three years :bash: :? This missing link should be finished as fast as they can work (!)


----------



## Surel

I remember telling someone in Germany 4 years ago that we could use it in two years time. ��


----------



## Kemo

Surel said:


> I remember telling someone in Germany 4 years ago that we could use it in two years time. ��


Sounds familiar, just replace D8 with A1 and MA532 Bridge in Poland :troll:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They started in 2007.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
So, 11 years of construction... good pace :crazy2:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^The is more years off, and a few years of construction


----------



## SERÉMED

Brno's large ring road, night driving through a city, the first picture ride along R52 to the city center, more photos after Žabovřeská Street direction Královo pole. The last photo, downtown direction <<< Olomouc - Prague, Vienna, Bratislava >>>


----------



## Trupman

Stahlsturm said:


> They are already driving 150 there mostly. Of course, raising the official limit to 150 would mean they drive 170 then


Yeah, we are a nation of mostly rich people who can mostly afford strong cars and excessive litres of burnt fuel. :cheers:



ChrisZwolle said:


> They started in 2007.


That was the start of construction of some partial sections. The whole Lovosice-Řehlovice D8 had several problems with complaints raised by ecologists and greenpeace-like organizations. In fact, the construction of all parts of the highway got a permission in 2012. And then the landslide in 2013 happened. And the ŘSD was clueless.

You can see for yourself in Google Earth. There are parts which are very near to be finished (if it wasn't for the landslide) and then there are parts which had to be postponed due to complaints and the construction started very late. Saying they've been constructing it continuously for 11 years is not really true and makes the constructors look incompetent.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ What you describe is not really different from Germany, they often start construction on the bridges that won't be used for years before the rest of the route becomes completed. For example on A33 Bielefeld - Osnabrück they've built bridges in the fields that were completed in 2013 while the route won't come into service until 2017 or later.


----------



## Surel

http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-se...jici-usek-dalnice-d1-prerov-lipnik-nad-becvou

Skanska won the tender on construction of 14 km Přerov – Lipník nad Bečvou section of D1 with price 2,7 bln CZK and 10 years guaranty. The projected price was 4,97 bln CZK, the offered winning price is more than 40 % lower.

ŘSD should make a decision based on the results of the tender commission and inform the contenders. If no one appeals the decision the construction could commence in June.


----------



## MichiH

Good news.



> Press release of the European Commission from 11th May 2015
> 
> *The Commission invests €4.7 billion to improve transport infrastructure in the Czech Republic*
> 
> The European Commission adopted today the 2014-2020 Operational Programme for “Transport” in the Czech Republic, for the improvement of transport infrastructures across the country.
> With a total budget of €5.4 billion, with €4.7 billion from the Cohesion Fund and the European Regional Development Fund (ERDF), the programme aims to upgrade the existing road and railway infrastructure and to develop adequate and sustainable transport networks in the country. It will be a key tool to implement national transport strategies. More than €1 billion is planned to be used for green and sustainable transport modes.
> Commissioner for Regional Policy Corina Crețu said: "The key strategic transport links that will be developed thanks to European funding will link the regions in the Czech Republic with each other but also with the Trans-European Network that crosses the European continent. This will make them more accessible and attractive for business and investment. The Czech citizens will also benefit from safer, greener and more sustainable transport. "
> 
> Some of the expected impacts include:
> * 140km of reconstructed or upgraded railway lines
> * 8km of new or upgraded metro or tram lines
> * 140 new or upgraded mobile rail assets
> * 95km of new motorways and expressways on the TEN-T network
> * 15,000 kW additional capacity for recharging of e-vehicles
> * 40km new or upgraded major roads in the regions
> * Fewer accidents in urban areas due to the deployment of intelligent transport systems (ITS)
> 
> Background
> The main priorities of this investment package are:
> * Infrastructure for railway and other modes of sustainable transport: almost €2.4 billion (51% of the budget)
> * Road infrastructure on the TEN-T network and public infrastructure for clean mobility: €1.3 billion (28% of the budget)
> * Road infrastructure outside TEN-T: €0.9 billion (19% of the budget)
> * Technical Assistance: €70 million (1.5 % of the budget)
> 
> First calls for proposals under the programmes are expected in the course of 2015.
> On 26 August 2014, the European Commission adopted a "partnership agreement" with the Czech Republic setting out the strategy for optimum use of European Structural and Investment Funds in the country for 2014-2020 (IP-14-947).
> The European Regional Development Fund (ERDF) aims to strengthen economic and social cohesion in the European Union by reducing imbalances between its regions. The ERDF will invest more than €197 billion in the regions of Europe throughout 2014-2020.
> The Cohesion Fund was set up to provide a financial contribution to projects in the fields of environment and trans-European networks in the area of transport infrastructure. It is intended for countries whose per capita Gross National Income (GNI) is below 90% of the Community average.


----------



## Trupman

Still, this won't fix the legislative problems with new infrastructure constructions.
The new law about environmental impacts of constructions came into force recently. It allows to raise protests even during EIA process, therefore there is a risk that many projects will take even longer preparation time before the construction starts.

Zákon o dopadu staveb na krajinu zbrzdí výstavbu dálnic (CZ)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there any update of the Blanka Tunnel in Prague? 

Czech Wikipedia still says 'april 2015': http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunelový_komplex_Blanka


----------



## Trupman

8 April: "99,999 % it's September." link

22 April: "Eh, guys, I'm not really sure about that September." link


----------



## Luki_SL

The RMD can begin building the penultimate missing motorway section D1 Přerov – Lipník nad Bečvou. There wasn`t any objection to the results of the tender in the legally prescribed period. The contractor is the company Skanska a. s. 
http://www.rsd.cz/doc/Informacni-se...iho-useku-dalnice-d1-prerov-lipnik-nad-becvou


----------



## Surel

RSD web about I/11 Třanovice - Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice construction
http://www.msksilnice11rsd.cz/

RSD youtube channel about I/11 Třanovice - Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice construction.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHDjU6sE3CRl2CCjiOIjG8A/videos

Facebook gallery.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1443083479328955.1073741832.1413372258966744&type=1


----------



## Surel

D1 was first meant to go to Slovakia back in the federation and previous times.

1935









1963









1993


----------



## Surel

The construction of the D1 in the 70s. Contemporary TV documentary (in Czech). It is quite descriptive about the used technology.


----------



## Surel

Hank Hodinky said:


> A Pendolino had an accident this morning on the Praha-Ostrava corridor near Studénka*. A Polish trucker ran a red light on a level crossing and after the gates closed the genius decided to leave his 40t lorry on the rails. Two people died and thirteen are injured. The engineer is said to have lost both of his legs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link
> 
> * A site of a 2008 tragedy when a bridge u/c fell in front of a EC train. Eight people lost their lives then.


They should add some software video analysing system to raise alerts for such situation. It should be easy these days to implement something like this.

EDIT: The driver did not leave the cabin as was previously presented in the media.
http://www.novinky.cz/krimi/375686-ridic-byl-pri-narazu-v-kabine-pendolino-ji-urvalo.html


----------



## toonczyk

Surel said:


> They should add some software video analysing system to raise alerts for such situation. It should be easy these days to implement something like this.


With breaking distances of trains (especially fast trains like in this case), it would make very little difference


----------



## Surel

toonczyk said:


> With breaking distances of trains (especially fast trains like in this case), it would make very little difference


I think that the level crossing has to be designed as such that the lights start blinking and the bell ringing with enough time needed for the train to stop before the level crossing. I am not sure about how much time there would be for the train to stop from the moment the gates are down.

Let's say that the lights go on 60 seconds before the train would reach the crossing at full speed of 160 km/h. That means 2.67 kms at full speed. That is more than enough for the passenger train to stop from 160 km/h.

The Czech Railways operate with braking distance of 1 km on the 120 - 160 km/h sections.


----------



## Surel

King of the road icard::


----------



## Jaromir

Surel said:


> They should add some software video analysing system to raise alerts for such situation. It should be easy these days to implement something like this.
> 
> EDIT: The driver did not leave the cabin as was previously presented in the media.


Why are the posts of the train accident on the level crossing here, on the 'Highways & Autobahns' forum?


----------



## Surel

Jaromir said:


> Why are the posts of the train accident on the level crossing here, on the 'Highways & Autobahns' forum?


A railway level crossing accident concerns much more the road traffic than the train traffic, as the culprits are overwhelmingly the drivers not respecting the signalling.

Although there has been long term positive trend in the number of accidents and deaths on the railway crossings http://www.ibesip.cz/data/web/soubory/statistika/CR/2012/-eleznicni-prejezdy.pdf. In 2014 there were some 180 accidents with more than 40 deaths.


----------



## Surel

Woks going on on the 2.5 km section of D11 Osičky Hradec Králové.



































courtesy: http://gallery.ceskedalnice.cz/index.php/dalnice/D11-osicky-hradec-kralove/150722


----------



## tfd543

How dense is the traffic on the D1 from Brno to Prague on a saturday, mid-august? Coming from HU. Should i avoid the D1 or can I take the risk?


----------



## Trupman

Yesterday I saw probably the longest traffic jam on D1 ever, in the direction Prague all the way from 196 km (D1-D2 junction) to 182 km. Don't know if the situation is the same on Saturday, probably not that dense. The rest of the motorway is OK.

Just wondering, how would you avoid taking D1 if you want to go from Brno to Prague?


----------



## tfd543

Well local roads. But youre right. Its gonna be challenging. How many sections are uc now. 3 or 4 ?


----------



## Surel

tfd543 said:


> Well local roads. But youre right. Its gonna be challenging. How many sections are uc now. 3 or 4 ?


Don't worry, nothing you would not encounter in Germany as well. I would most certainly not take any detours through local roads. Perhaps only if your GPS would strongly insist to do so.


----------



## Jaromir

tfd543 said:


> Well local roads. But youre right. Its gonna be challenging. How many sections are uc now. 3 or 4 ?


4 sections:

Hvězdonice - Ostředek 29-34 km
Větrný Jeníkov - Jihlava 104-112 km
Lhotka - Velká Bíteš 153-162 km
Ostrovačice - Kývalka 178-182 km


----------



## Trupman

Jaromir said:


> 4 sections:
> 
> Hvězdonice - Ostředek 29-34 km
> Větrný Jeníkov - Jihlava 104-112 km
> Lhotka - Velká Bíteš 153-162 km
> Ostrovačice - Kývalka 178-182 km


That's only regarding the Prague-Brno section of D1. Then there are also works on 197.5-205.5 km and 205.5-211 km.


----------



## Luki_SL

The motorway D3 section Bošilec-Ševětín – 8,1km construction should start in the midlle of September. This week the contract will be signed with the Company MTS + SWIETELSKY + DOPRASTAV. The estimated time for completion is 48 months, the maximum period for the opening is 36 months.
https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...c0k83a70a47pa5rd1086/d0ca4a82-ea41-420a-9750-


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/news/zpra...terested-in-high-speed-rail-to-berlin/1212239
> 
> _He also repeated the Czech promise to open the D8 motorway connecting Prague and Dresden by end-201*8*._
> 
> Late 2018... :bash:


I read in German media that the Czech Minister of Transport, Mr. Dan Tok, said again that D8 will be completed by the end of 201*6*. Should be published by "Hospodarske noviny" but I could find it online.

Can anyone confirm that it's announced and also likely to be open by late 2016?


----------



## mapman:cz

Yes, for now it is still expected to be opened by late 2016 (technically it's possible). The 2018 statement was a mistake made by our prime mininster.


----------



## tfd543

How many % is finished? Is it only the stretch at the landslide that is missing ?


----------



## MichiH

^^ It's more, for instance a viaduct is missing too.


----------



## bewu1

Do you know whether it wil be any major reconstruction works on D1-R46-R52 Ostrava-Olomunec-Brno-Mikulov in 2016?


----------



## 1+1=3

mcarling said:


> Your conclusion does not follow from your premise. Even the most extreme form of Lewis-Mogridge does not posit that adding road capacity makes congestion worse. Adding road capacity in the city centre (which the Blanka Tunnel does not do) would probably add cars to the city centre, but adding road capacity under the city centre (bypassing it) will not.


The city centre is full of cars today causing congestion daily, you can't add there much more. This tunnel will make travelling by car in the whole city more attractive and modal share of individual cars will rise. It will fuel further suburbanisation, more people will be able to travel by car further from the city, making more people completely car-dependent. And of course, more people will use cars instead of less harmfull means of transport like public transport etc.
For 1,6 billion euro Prague could get new metro line D (which was postponed because construction of this tunnel) or completion of tram and rail network in the whole city for several times.
There was reason this tunnel never get EIA or any funding from the EU.
Further reading https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induced_demand


----------



## mcarling

1+1=3 said:


> The city centre is full of cars today causing congestion daily, you can't add there much more. This tunnel will make travelling by car in the whole city more attractive and modal share of individual cars will rise. It will fuel further suburbanisation, more people will be able to travel by car further from the city, making more people completely car-dependent. And of course, more people will use cars instead of less harmfull means of transport like public transport etc.
> For 1,6 billion euro Prague could get new metro line D (which was postponed because construction of this tunnel) or completion of tram and rail network in the whole city for several times.
> There was reason this tunnel never get EIA or any funding from the EU.
> Further reading https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Induced_demand


I'm not opposed to Metro Line D. I do not reject the mainstream view of induced demand, but the idea that more people will buy cars is not in evidence. In general, your argument makes many leaps of faith that do not logically follow from your premises. One glaring example is your implicit claim that public transport is necessarily less harmful than cars. I have three cars, all of which are electric (two from the factory and one converted). They are less harmful than many forms of public transportation.

Back to the topic, bypass tunnels typically reduce congestion in urban centres. There is no reason to expect it will be any different in Prague. In a few years, we'll have good data.


----------



## Surel

Prague's tunnel complex Blanka, direction from the north to the south. Strahovsky tunnel, tunnel Mrazovka and Zlichovsky tunnel follow. This is the western part of Prague's city ring. All in tunnels.






And opposite direction from Barandovsky bridge towards Troja.


----------



## 1+1=3

mcarling said:


> I do not reject the mainstream view of induced demand, but the idea that more people will buy cars is not in evidence.


If you invest money in infrastructure for cars, add more roads and make car traffic inside the city more fluent, it's quite logical people will use cars more for their journeys.



> One glaring example is your implicit claim that public transport is necessarily less harmful than cars. I have three cars, all of which are electric (two from the factory and one converted). They are less harmful than many forms of public transportation.


Any evidence for such claim? Cars are most space-demanding means of transport possible, city need to built and maintain extremely expensive roads for them, cars have to park somewhere (in case of Prague, parked cars on streets takes about quarter of the whole city), cars are causing congestion and are most time consuming for other means of transport on the streets (pedestrians, public transport), without cars, traffic lights would't be even necessary. And of course, car traffic cause many deaths and injuries. And it's completely ineffective to move 1 ton of metal with 1,2 person on average.



> bypass tunnels typically reduce congestion in urban centres.


Only in case you restrict car traffic in the city centre. Prague is monocentric city and most traffic goes inside the wider city centre so this bypass is just adding more road capacity to allow even more people to use cars in the city, travel longer distances for a short time by car, making cars more attractive.


----------



## John Maynard

What about Prague R1 ring motorway, when it's going to be opened?

IMHO, this city ring is needed. See the bright side of it > at least, it's in tunnels. Look in Poland, they are building right now 3-level interchange and huge open-air and elevated roads in the middle of downtown Łódź :nuts:. Prague's "solution" is by much wiser.


----------



## MichiH

^^ The construction of the next section could begin in 2018... The construction of the last section could begin in 2030 at the earliest. Source: project pages.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> Source: project pages.


In my experience they are highly unreliable when it comes to future construction dates. I compiled some information about first-class roads in CZ in 2011, and I updated them to 2015, and every single project was delayed, most by at least 4 years, some by over 6 years and some indefinitely.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Correct. That's why I wrote "could". I think the best answer is: no one knows .


----------



## Kanadzie

1+1=3 said:


> If you invest money in infrastructure for cars, add more roads and make car traffic inside the city more fluent, it's quite logical people will use cars more for their journeys.


only if they already want to use a car in the first place. should not the infrastructure support the desire of people?


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> In my experience they are highly unreliable when it comes to future construction dates. I compiled some information about first-class roads in CZ in 2011, and I updated them to 2015, and every single project was delayed, most by at least 4 years, some by over 6 years and some indefinitely.


That's because few years ago all construction dates were shown as the soonest date that is technically and legally possible, but not realistic. They didn't take disponible funding and a standard duration of pre-construction procedures into account.

Since last two years MoT has a new transport strategy and future construction dates are being predicted more precisely, still not perfectly. But this does not apply to non-governmental projects such as the Prague's City Ring. On the other hand the Outer Ring Road (D0 motorway from the 1st January 2016) is a governmental project, so the construction dates of this project can be taken as seriously meant ones.


----------



## MichiH

mapman:cz said:


> D0 motorway from the 1st January 2016


Is the rededication finally approved? Was there any change of the list or are still the same R roads planned to be renamed to D roads? IIRC it was also planned to rededicate some I roads to R roads? Is there a list/map showing the agreed status of 1st January 2016?


----------



## HiRazor

Yes, there were some changes, in the end almost all current Rs are being promoted to Ds. There was really no technical reasons not to do so (the earlier proposals ommited some less significant R's, but the final solution is based more on technical merits rather then road significance). Some Is are to be promoted to Rs. All are dual carriageways without any level crossings.

Map, Leaflet (in Czech)

Mapman may provide some additional information/corrections of the abovestated as, if I'm not mistaken, he's the driving force behind the recategorisation.


----------



## Surel

D3 Borek Úsilné








https://www.zonerama.com/sudr/Album/918179









http://www.dalnice-d3.cz/fotogaleri...k---usilne---stavebi-prace-od-3-7-do-3-8-2015









http://www.dalnice-d3.cz/fotogaleri...ek---usilne---stavebi-prace-od-4-do-20-8-2015


----------



## belerophon

Kanadzie said:


> only if they already want to use a car in the first place. should not the infrastructure support the desire of people?


Its just about a higher usage of cars already existing. Not necessarily about buying one or not, thats a longer-scale impact. 

The bigger problem is, like told, that money is missing elsewhere. Even if someone uses electric cars, to built them uses more ressources than public transport does. Not counting garages or just the physical space inside of an old city which doea not widen. 

So in fact, for me the completion of MO would make more sense for far distances, to keep this traffic out of the city instead giving it a freeflow inside of it. 

But for public transport must be a clear priority over individual inside the city, say a political will to do it.

I like driving with car and discussing street works usw. But it stays true, that individual transport helps a much smaller share of population than public transport does. Old and Young people benefit much more. 

If you want to know what happens if citys are bulit for cars only you can easily find it in USA at much places. It was not only desire of people, but also the big dar manufacturing companies, which bought whole networks of busses just to put them down and kill this competitor. 

Lets just say that not all desires are good. Not even for ones self. Like every so often you see the american poor voting for those demolishing everything helping them for decades....

Coming from Saxony i dont like to take up the cudgels for socialism. But america has cancer, individualism called capitalism in the last stadium. Seems to be virulent....


----------



## 1+1=3

Kanadzie said:


> only if they already want to use a car in the first place. should not the infrastructure support the desire of people?


Well, nobody asked me. Nobody asked anybody, there was no referendum. If the city had asked people, here are yours 1,6 billion euro from taxes, do you wish 6 kms of motorway inside the city, which will calm traffic in small part of the city and encourage people to use cars in the whole city even more (many drivers using that tunnel are not even from Prague but people from suburbs) or do you wish to enlarge tram plus rail network in the whole city or built new metro line, which will help hundreds thousands in the large portion of the city (and EU could even pay us some cost so we will spare up) - I'm not sure what would win.
It was scam from the beginning, claim was the cost will be 0,7 billion.
Investments in public transport have benefits for all - modal share of public transport is about twice that of cars, unlike cars public transport can use anybody, it's much less harmful for the city enviroment and require much less space, public transport is good even for drivers - more people use public transport, less cars on the roads, less congestion, more time spared (and no new roads needed).
Btw, Prague's whole year budget is about 1,6 billion euros and part for all infrastructure investments is about 0,3 billion (and declining because of the rising running costs of the city), so because of these 6 kms of motorway Prague didn't invest in anything else for about 5 years! You can see it in entire city how the infrastructure is rundown. Year running costs of this tunnel are quite high as well (about 15 million eur).
Oportunity costs are enormous, this motorway was complete lunacy.


----------



## Surel

1+1=3 said:


> Well, nobody asked me. Nobody asked anybody, there was no referendum. If the city had asked people, here are yours 1,6 billion euro from taxes, do you wish 6 kms of motorway inside the city, which will calm traffic in small part of the city and encourage people to use cars in the whole city even more (many drivers using that tunnel are not even from Prague but people from suburbs) or do you wish to enlarge tram plus rail network in the whole city or built new metro line, which will help hundreds thousands in the large portion of the city (and EU could even pay us some cost so we will spare up) - I'm not sure what would win.
> It was scam from the beginning, claim was the cost will be 0,7 billion.
> Investments in public transport have benefits for all - modal share of public transport is about twice that of cars, unlike cars public transport can use anybody, it's much less harmful for the city enviroment and require much less space, public transport is good even for drivers - more people use public transport, less cars on the roads, less congestion, more time spared (and no new roads needed).
> Btw, Prague's whole year budget is about 1,6 billion euros and part for all infrastructure investments is about 0,3 billion (and declining because of the rising running costs of the city), so because of these 6 kms of motorway Prague didn't invest in anything else for about 5 years! You can see it in entire city how the infrastructure is rundown. Year running costs of this tunnel are quite high as well (about 15 million eur).
> Oportunity costs are enormous, this motorway was complete lunacy.


Not completely true. Prague opened several metro stations, invests in trams heavily, opened a train stop. Not somthing huge but also not nothing.

What Prague really needs and what wouldn't cost Prague almost anything is the Prague's ring. Prague ahould foremost work on the paperwork here, making sure that all city parts will comply fast. That would be much more sensible and costing peanuts.


----------



## mapman:cz

^^^^
It is not a motorway a it is surely not a lunacy, that's just your private opinion. These tunnels are a common and modern way of distributing car traffic around city centre. For example Madrid (M30) or Stockholm (Södra and Nörra Länken) did almost the same - long tunnels at the periphery of the city centre. Blanka project is a great win for many parts of the city.

I agree though, that the city centre shall be closed for through traffic. Between Mánesův most and most Legií all cars except for residential and supply traffic should be banned, immediately.


----------



## 1+1=3

Surel said:


> Not completely true. Prague opened several metro stations, invests in trams heavily, opened a train stop. Not somthing huge but also not nothing.
> 
> What Prague really needs and what wouldn't cost Prague almost anything is the Prague's ring. Prague ahould foremost work on the paperwork here, making sure that all city parts will comply fast. That would be much more sensible and costing peanuts.


Prague outer ring should have been built as priority. Prague city ring should have least priority, because is excessively expensive and solve almost nothing, only encourage more people to use cars.
Anyway, 1,6 billion euros on investments is missing and Prague is not even able to repair ordinary roads and is heavily in debt. It's called opportunity cost, we got 6 kms of new motorway and lost 1,6 billion euros of investments in new tram lines, railroads and public transport in general for the whole city. And of course, EU gave us nothing, because this motorway didn't undergo EIA (because it would failed).



mapman:cz said:


> It is not a motorway a it is surely not a lunacy, that's just your private opinion. These tunnels are a common and modern way of distributing car traffic around city centre. For example Madrid (M30) or Stockholm (Södra and Nörra Länken) did almost the same - long tunnels at the periphery of the city centre. Blanka project is a great win for many parts of the city.
> 
> I agree though, that the city centre shall be closed for through traffic. Between Mánesův most and most Legií all cars except for residential and supply traffic should be banned, immediately.


Madrid is three times larger than Prague and Stockholm has different geography (many islands), you really can't compare these with Prague. BTW, Stockholm introduced congestion tax 8 years ago, when we will get one in Prague finally? And what about financial condition, do they built these tunnels while their public transport is waiting for reconstructions and enlargements and their ordinary roads are crumbling?

Mánesův most - Most Legií section should have been calmed twenty years ago with Strahovský tunnel opening. Together with Karmelitská etc. Blanka is bypassing whole magistrala motorway running though the city centre so it should be calmed now. But even after that, there are surely more prior investments than new motorways in Prague.


----------



## MichiH

Luki_SL said:


> The motorway D3 section Bošilec-Ševětín – 8,1km construction should start in the midlle of September. This week the contract will be signed with the Company MTS + SWIETELSKY + DOPRASTAV. The estimated time for completion is 48 months, the maximum period for the opening is 36 months.
> https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...c0k83a70a47pa5rd1086/d0ca4a82-ea41-420a-9750-


Construction of D3 section Bosilec-Sevetin began (source).


----------



## MichiH

Kemo said:


> ^^
> Doesn't it count as a "motorway"?





Kemo said:


> Why doesn't the Blanka tunnel in Praha count as a "motorway project"?


*MO:* Prague-Malovanka – Prague-Troja 5.5km (2007 to 19th September 2015) – project – map

Is my data correct?


----------



## flierfy

mapman:cz said:


> It is not a motorway a it is surely not a lunacy, that's just your private opinion. These tunnels are a common and modern way of distributing car traffic around city centre. For example Madrid (M30) or Stockholm (Södra and Nörra Länken) did almost the same - long tunnels at the periphery of the city centre. Blanka project is a great win for many parts of the city.


Stockholm is geographically wedged by many water bodies and Madrid underwent an unhealthy construction spree. Neither of the two is exemplary for a city like Prague.

Prague is the largest city in central Europe that went through both World Wars virtually unscathed. But instead of taking care of its unspoilt cultural heritage, one rammed the North-South route through the city centre. The Blanka tunnel project might be a bit more sensitive, only at enormous cost however. Both of these high capacity routes provide an easy ride into the historic centre of the city which is simply not made for large quantities of cars.

Prague would be better off following cities like Paris or Amsterdam. Both completed their outer ring road to by-pass any sort of through traffic and both have then taken decisive steps to reduce car traffic in the central parts of their city to a bearable level. Removing the SJM would be a first step in that direction and a massive improvement for central Prague as well.


----------



## HiRazor

MO or City Ring, Blanka is part of, is in terms of its location in city structure, function and configuration similar to Boulevard Periferique in Paris or A10 in Amsterdam (this one even has the exactly same length - 32 km), or Mittlererring in Munich - 28 km. 

An urban expressway / ring road around wider city center is a tried and tested solution to reduce congestion especially needed in topographically difficult cities like Prague, which due to terrain constraints lack enough capacity in existing roads.

(SJM is completely different story though).

As regards public transport preference: Prague already has one of the highest shares of public transportation, which btw consumes most of the city budget (almost 40% compared to 4% in Vienna or Amsterdam!!!) on overall modal share, so there's little chance you can reduce current congestion by pumping even more money to the public transportation.

The immediate relief Blanka opening brought to many parts of the city just proves how useful it is and how worthwhile the investment was. It could surely be less expensive, if the design was less generous and the construction was better managed, but overall compared to similar projects, the price hike and delay were well within margins of what's the norm for projects of such scale (especially given that at least one year was wasted for legal battles over cost of extra works). And quite a sound success compared to, say The Big Dig, or BBI.

What 1+1=3 says is as accurate as the formula in his monicker. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## belerophon

Well comparing to the debate, wich is just personal unfriendly, its worth mentioning how nice it was to read MichiH's post, plainly noting the start of a new project.

I agree that my feelings took me away in my response also. But all in all, a debate makes no sense, if opinions are used like hammers. The first step is to agree, that it is helpful to understand each others thinking, because at least knowing your enemy is a good idea. Maybe we could even accept, that nobody did his writing just for the like of making new theories. Furthermore, it might be true, that citys like Prague are in a situation, which is difficult at least. There are never enough financial ressources to do enough so that all sides are happy. 

So the first thing important to me was mentioning, the public debate and influence to politics. If people feel that they have a bit of influence, and are heard their satisfaction about whatever happening is higher, even as they never all get everything they want. On the contrary, everyone knows how often NIMBYS and any other such funny animals occur in such discussion, which often burns much ideas, so that at the end nothing is possible without hate on at least one side, often on all. Its like a mirror to the discussion here. People get the government they earn. If every truth about disatvantages is used for shitstorms and flaming, politicians learn to lie.

I doubt, that its a good idea to easily compare Prague to one or another city. In single aspects this comparing might help to dig up some insights. But just to throw around some numbers isn't helpful. 

I don't have a list of good numbers about roadlength, budget, modal share etc, for the biggest european citys. Even if i would have, it might start with doubting this numbers, not with discussing about possible explanations. What is clear is that additionally to the similarities also big differences are to find. So its just dishonest to pick out one or a small amount of factors, like they show the whole truth. Finally, one should accept to be very subjectiv. Given at least, that this is a Forum about roads. 

Examples: 
1. There is a huge variation in modal share in cities. These differences are grown over decades (i told about how the big corporations in the US literally killed competitors) 
2. In eastern europe the change of political (and economical) system still is important. motorway network in "the west" evolved over half a century or more. That couldn't be done by eastern nations in shorter time (even if you take transfers by EU programs into account)
3. Some mistakes migt not be copied by eastern cities (the so called automotive city = autogerechte stadt)
4. money is a good value to compare different political efforts, but not the only one. Its hard to count several things in dollars (or koruna)
...


----------



## flierfy

HiRazor said:


> MO or City Ring, Blanka is part of, is in terms of its location in city structure, function and configuration similar to Boulevard Periferique in Paris or A10 in Amsterdam (this one even has the exactly same length - 32 km), or Mittlererring in Munich - 28 km.


You seem to forget that the Boulevard Périferique as well as the A 10 around Amsterdam don't require as much tunnelling and bridging as the MO. These large scale engineering structures translate directly to high running cost. These high running costs eat up a large chunk of the transportation budget, whether its the budget of the Czech government or the city council of Prague, which means that the MO limits the ability to tackle other transportation issues. This is the real prize you pay for having this urban ring road.



HiRazor said:


> An urban expressway / ring road around wider city center is a tried and tested solution to reduce congestion especially needed in topographically difficult cities like Prague, which due to terrain constraints lack enough capacity in existing roads.


One adjusts the traffic to the existing structures of a city and not the other way around. If the streets of Prague aren't wide enough then the number of cars need to be reduced.
The rebuilding of cities to cater for the needs of cars has been done in the second half of the 20th century. And it has failed.



HiRazor said:


> The immediate relief Blanka opening brought to many parts of the city just proves how useful it is and how worthwhile the investment was.


This is just a short-term effect. From what we know from experience in other places is, that traffic will grow into the expanded road capacities and the currently relieved surface streets will eventually be as congested as they were before. In the end Prague are likely to have more car traffic and more costs to sustain the expensive infrastructures that made it possible. All this is exactly the opposite of what modern traffic engineering is aiming for.


----------



## hiob

In next newspaper article you have simple map (part's 2-4 are finished) and video of traffic on some streets during same part of day before and after Blanka opening - see the difference.
http://praha.idnes.cz/politici-chte...pravy.aspx?c=A150924_2194016_praha-zpravy_bur









Part 1 In preparation (before EIA) from Pelc Tyrolka crossing to Lanový Bridge
Part 2 Oldest part from Lanový bridge to Barrandov bridge
Part 3 From Barradov Bridge through Zlíchovský, Mrázovka, Strahovký tunnel to Malovanka intersection
Part 4 now finished Blanka - from Malovanka intersection through Brusnický, Dejvický, Bubenečského tunnels to Pelc Tyrolka crossing


----------



## mcarling

^^
Nice video comparison. As expected, the video comparison shows that 1+1=2.


----------



## Luki_SL

The D1 motorway between interchange Jeníkov and Jihlava was opened to traffic on Friday after modernization (km 104,8–113,340).
https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/06ce98a3-312b-4e77-9207-87116840af54


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*R46*

R46 between Vyškov and Prostějov. It seems to have been an highway airstrip. Are there more along Czech motorways & expressways?


----------



## Nils de Gothia

ChrisZwolle said:


> R46 between Vyškov and Prostějov. It seems to have been an highway airstrip. Are there more along Czech motorways & expressways?
> 
> The stretch on D1 between exit 134 and 141. Airplane bays are now rest areas.


----------



## rudiwien

Nils de Gothia said:


> ChrisZwolle said:
> 
> 
> 
> R46 between Vyškov and Prostějov. It seems to have been an highway airstrip. Are there more along Czech motorways & expressways?
> 
> The stretch on D1 between exit 134 and 141. Airplane bays are now rest areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it is here? https://www.google.com/maps/@49.3814655,15.9375096,1917m/data=!3m1!1e3
Click to expand...


----------



## bewu1

Next week, the contract for construction of S3 section between A4 and Jawor wilk be signed. Therefore the S3 section between A4 and Bolków appr. 35 km (the contract for construction of remaining section was signed today) will under construction. The last section between PL/CZ border is only 20 km long. 
When Czech government will start tenders for construction of R11 sections north of Hradec Kralove?


----------



## Yilku1

rudiwien said:


> I guess it is here? https://www.google.com/maps/@49.3814655,15.9375096,1917m/data=!3m1!1e3


No. Here 

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.2994891,17.0270628,6021a,20y,270h/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Nils de Gothia

I guess it is here? https://www.google.com/maps/@49.3814655,15.9375096,1917m/data=!3m1!1e3[/QUOTE]

Exactly. Here is a link: http://jihlava.idnes.cz/letadla-na-...avy.aspx?c=A141023_2110196_jihlava-zpravy_mkk The ability to use this stretch as a runway will be kept.


----------



## Trupman

bewu1 said:


> When Czech government will start tenders for construction of R11 sections north of Hradec Kralove?


The tendering process for construction of two sections of D11 with total length of 22 km from Hradec Králové to Jaroměř should happen in Q2/2016. That's what the ŘSD says in their leaflets which have been recently updated so I hope they are right. The rest to the Polish border is, well, distant future. :colgate:


----------



## MichiH

Trupman said:


> That's what the ŘSD says in their leaflets which have been recently updated so I hope they are right.


I think http://www.rsd.cz/ website was redesigned. Where can I find the leaflets now?

For instance, the u/c D11 section had this link, the planned projects could be found here: http://www.rsd.cz/Stavime-pro-vas/Stavby-planovane.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Should be useful a little bit:

*Planned construction progress on the road and motorway network --> 2015*


----------



## mapman:cz

MichiH said:


> I think http://www.rsd.cz/ website was redesigned. Where can I find the leaflets now?
> 
> For instance, the u/c D11 section had this link, the planned projects could be found here: http://www.rsd.cz/Stavime-pro-vas/Stavby-planovane.


After clicking on the specific project icon, you'll find a link "Ke stažení" under the map that will display a link to PDF leaflet.


----------



## HiRazor

^^ To make It even more comfortable for you guys, here are maps of the remaining D11 sections and links to corresponding leaflets (in Czech) with estimated project dates. Putting into operation = UP:









Leaflet









Leaflet









Leaflet 









Leaflet


----------



## MichiH

^^

*D11:* Praskacka – Hradek Kralove ~4km (July 2014 to August 2017) – project – map

_*D11:* Hradek Kralove – north of Smirice 15.2km (October 2016 to April 2020) – project – map
*D11:* north of Smirice – Jaromer-North 7.4km (October 2016 to October 2019) – project – map
*R11:* Jaromer-North – Trutnov-South 19.7km (2022 to 2024) – project – map
*R11:* Trutnov-South – CZ/PL border (Kralovec) 21.2km (2019 to 2021) – project – map_


----------



## SRC_100

What is the most interested in from polish point of view, the stratch b/n polish border and Trutnov South seems to be earlier than next one. I think it is result of intergovernmental agreement.


----------



## HiRazor

^^ Maybe. However those dates are to be taken with a pinch of salt. As long as the UR (zoning permit) and SP (construction permit) fields are empty (or just projections based on wishful thinking), the room for delays due to environmental activism, NIMBYsm or expropriation litigations is pretty much unlimited.

The leaflets feature a small footnote "Jelikož výstavbu významných dopravních komunikací ovlivňuje velké množství faktorů, které se nedají předem předvídat, jsou uvedená data pouze orientační" which reads something like "because implementation of major infrastructure projects is influenced by many factors, which are difficult to assess, all the dates presented are indicative only". It isn't there for no reason. Unfortunately.


----------



## HiRazor

flierfy said:


> You seem to forget that the Boulevard Périferique as well as the A 10 around Amsterdam don't require as much tunnelling and bridging as the MO. These large scale engineering structures translate directly to high running cost. These high running costs eat up a large chunk of the transportation budget, whether its the budget of the Czech government or the city council of Prague, which means that the MO limits the ability to tackle other transportation issues. This is the real prize you pay for having this urban ring road.


While this is generally true and it would be much better if there was a way to build the MO cheaper, if e. g. Prague was flatter, or if it had a convenient void strip around its center left like Paris had in place of its defunct fortifications, it's a kind of a moot point, because it isn't flat and it lacks the convenient void land. If the tunnels are the only working solution (I will expand on it later), then it's tunnels you gotta build. You wouldn't suggest it's silly to build tunnels in the Alps, because the high costs constraint the ability of alpine countries to tackle other problems, would you?



> One adjusts the traffic to the existing structures of a city and not the other way around. If the streets of Prague aren't wide enough then the number of cars need to be reduced.
> The rebuilding of cities to cater for the needs of cars has been done in the second half of the 20th century. And it has failed.


Actually it has always been the very other way around. Thourough history, the cities (and any human dwellings in general) and their structures have been gradually (and sometimes less gradually i. e. quite radically) adjusted and updated to accomodate the changing needs of its populations resulting from the evolving culture and technology. Conservationism is a relatively new phenomenon (late 19th century, really relevant only since the third third of the 20th century) and quite local (mostly Europe). But (mainstream) conservationism means increased protection of historical structures, not refusal of any adaptations to changing needs. Who would want to live in an apartment with medieval heating? Cities are above all functioning structures, they serve the needs of people and those which, for some reason (crucial resources dry out, major route shifts away...), fail to do so, shrink or die. It has happened so many times in history. 

How it's relevant to Blanka/MO: due to natural constrains/topology and 19th/early 20th century urban planning there's basically only one principal road/street between Prague 6 & 7 (pop. some 250 000) and Prague 8 & 9 (approx. same pop.) districts, which has 1 lane down and 2 lanes up. W/o Blanka the street was obviously clogged most of the daytime. By clogged I mean stationary, not just heavy, traffic. The modal share of public transportation in Prague is bigger than any other developped city of its size. The public transportation eats as much as 40% of the city budget (compare it to 4% in Vienna or Amsterdam). Blanka costs are a piece of cake compared to what the city pumps into the public transportation each year. By car any journey through the wider city center takes noticeably more time than by public transportation. 

Bottom line: despite pro-public transportation incentives (capacity, frequency and cheap fares) and its natural advantage of being faster, there is still enough people in cars clogging streets (because the existing capacity is so low). This is why further public transportation incentives won't work. There are then 3 options left:

1/ Keep the status quo (clogged streets) - no for me, or

2/ close the city for the cars altogether (mind MO is 32 km long, it doesn't serve just the historic center, but circumvents most 19th century suburbs with exceptions dictated by topology on the west bank of Vltava). Frankly it's not realistic, I don't know about any 1 million car-less city, the city would have sub-urbanize quickly. No for me as well. Or

3/ Offer (build) additional capacity in the least disturbing manner possible so that you can actually restrict street traffic without killing the city. This is the only viable solution. And this is what MO and Blanka is.

There is simply no example of a city doing 1 or 2 worth following. The examples you give are cities who have their respective MOs completed, can you imagine them (cities) without their ring roads? Not to mention they have bigger share of cars on their modal share than Prague.

Btw Munich is continually upgrading Mittlerer ring to the expressway standard adding new tunnels and interchanges to this days. So much for failed and abandoned policies.



> This is just a short-term effect. From what we know from experience in other places is, that traffic will grow into the expanded road capacities and the currently relieved surface streets will eventually be as congested as they were before. In the end Prague are likely to have more car traffic and more costs to sustain the expensive infrastructures that made it possible. All this is exactly the opposite of what modern traffic engineering is aiming for.


Problem is I fail to see a city successfuly practicing such a "modern traffic engineering". Give us an example so that we can discuss if that's a viable role model for Prague. Ams and Paris for the reasons stated above are clearly not.


----------



## MichiH

*R6:* Bosov – Lubenec 4.1km (May 2010 to October 2015) – project – map

I think the section will be opened on 3rd November 2015, see news article. If I got it right, the construction of two sections is also announced to begin in 2016:


*R6:* Krusovice – Revnicov 4.2km (October 2016 to October 2019) – project – map
*R6:* Revnicov – Nove Straseci 5.6km (October 2016 to October 2019) – project – map

The project info (September 2015 version) indicates a beginning in October 2016.

The construction of the remaining R6 sections is announced to begin after 2020.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Here's a photo by ŘSD of R6.


----------



## mapman:cz

Actually, this section is a bit more advanced - pictures as of 2nd October by poljaq:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Why did this section get priority? I mean, it's halfway between both ends of R6, seemingly a random stretch to construct first. I'm sure there's a reason for it...


----------



## mapman:cz

Around 2006 we had a strong right-wing government with a transport minister that accelerated many many kms of construction projects but without it being financially secured. Projects that had better conditions in terms of time needed for planing and permissions got priority. In 2008/2009 the financial crisis escalated and many projects were put on hold or even planing and preparation procedures were stopped. That's why we have R7 near Chomutov in operation despite the fact that many other sections closer to Prague were much more needed, that's why this section is now being finished. Since 2012/2013 we finally have a proper transport strategy with coordination of planing and financial matters. Howgh.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see. I hope they can accelerate the construction pace of motorways & expressways. At current pace it would take many decades before most of the planned motorways are constructed. For example a D3 completion from Prague to České Budějovice seems very far in the future. Not to mention the northern side of R1.


----------



## historyworks

flierfy said:


> Prague is the largest city in central Europe that went through both World Wars virtually unscathed. But instead of taking care of its unspoilt cultural heritage, one rammed the North-South route through the city centre. The Blanka tunnel project might be a bit more sensitive, only at enormous cost however. Both of these high capacity routes provide an easy ride into the historic centre of the city which is simply not made for large quantities of cars.
> 
> Prague would be better off following cities like Paris or Amsterdam. Both completed their outer ring road to by-pass any sort of through traffic and both have then taken decisive steps to reduce car traffic in the central parts of their city to a bearable level. Removing the SJM would be a first step in that direction and a massive improvement for central Prague as well.


One matter that appears to have been overlooked in this discussion is that there is hardly any possibility to park a car in central Prague. This actually applies in many cities. Therefore, building motorways around the ring is not going to cause deposit of cars into the centre but in fact take them out of the centre, which presently they have to traverse to get through the city from one side to the other. I don't think much of that traffic has its final destination in the city centre.

I would expect to see the present heavy traffic traversing through the centre of Prague from north to south and east to west diverted onto the rings when they are completed. (Hopefully this will eventually lead to demolition of the Magistrala!)

I have commuted to and in Prague a lot, both by public transport and car and, while I have found somewhere to park a car (for an appointment only and at some expense), using the cheap and very comprehensive public transport to go to and from the centre is a no-brainer. There is simply no incentive to drive a car into the centre and it's very uncomfortable and slow to drive through it to get to somewhere on the other side.

So imho Prague is following the right strategy with Blanka etc. The fact that it's tunnelled and expensive is a product of topography. Not many people understand that Prague is a high plateau cut very deeply by a river valley and its tributaries. Not an easy city for engineering.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> I see. I hope they can accelerate the construction pace of motorways & expressways. At current pace it would take many decades before most of the planned motorways are constructed. For example a D3 completion from Prague to České Budějovice seems very far in the future. Not to mention the northern side of R1.


All the problems at the moment are concentrated in the paperwork.


----------



## Surel

Aerial view of Lovosice - Řehlovice D8 motorway construction as of September 2015. Direction towards Germany.


----------



## tunnel owl

historyworks said:


> There is simply no incentive to drive a car into the centre and it's very uncomfortable and slow to drive through it to get to somewhere on the other side.


 Most of those discussions tend to the argument, that money for streets should be spend for public-transport. In case of Prague, this money has already be spent on public-transport very well, since metro-construction started in 1968. In the 80s they even started new tram-routes whereas the tram-network is already impressive. So the modal-split is an already very good one in Europe, but I`m not a fan of superlatives. I suppose that the ones of Warsaw, Budapest and Vienna are at least equal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

historyworks said:


> One matter that appears to have been overlooked in this discussion is that there is hardly any possibility to park a car in central Prague. This actually applies in many cities.


The same applies to Amsterdam. It has a ring motorway (A10) with the same length as MO, and the 4 motorways feeding onto the A10 carry between 120,000 and 200,000 vehicles per day to and from the ring road, but only a small share of that ends up in the canal zone, where a four-lane road is rare.

For example, the southern part of A10 carries over 200,000 vehicles per day, but all exits towards the city center are ending up into two-lane streets within a kilometer.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> The same applies to Amsterdam. It has a ring motorway (A10) with the same length as MO, and the 4 motorways feeding onto the A10 carry between 120,000 and 200,000 vehicles per day to and from the ring road, but only a small share of that ends up in the canal zone, where a four-lane road is rare.
> 
> For example, the southern part of A10 carries over 200,000 vehicles per day, but all exits towards the city center are ending up into two-lane streets within a kilometer.


The Prague's city ring should not have the ambition to serve the through traffic. It should have the ambition to serve connecting different parts of Prague.

A10 serves mostly the through traffic. Almost every time I drive to Den Haag or Rotterdam I take the A10 and millions do the same. It is not the plan that people that want to go from Usti nad Labem to Plzeñ would have to take R0 in Prague. They should be taking R1.

Prague should concentrate on preparing the completion of R1 (The Prague's outer ring). This would be very cheap for Prague as the financing would come from the state budget and it would have a very high return to Prague, as it would leave all of the through traffic from the city completely.

Instead of throwing additional billions into the completion of the inner city ring (R0) it should throw millions into getting done the paperwork needed for the finishing of the R1. It should offer special deals that are not possible to refuse to the city parts that block the R1 and foremost it should get its city plan in order for this project. It should vividly cooperate with the Central Bohemian region on this as well.

Amsterdam is not so big a city compared to Prague and it generates not that much inner traffic, The Netherlands is however much more dense and generates enormous traffic. In Prague, there´s different problem, the city generates enormous traffic, but the country as such does not create that much traffic.

I guess that´s also what they address with the super project of the Almere - Amstelveen, to get the through traffic from A10 to A9.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I agree R1 should be a priority. Large cities need a good bypass for regional and long-distance traffic. Imagine getting through Berlin on A100!

On the other hand, the eastern leg of MO would allow to turn a larger part of central Prague into a low-traffic zone.

The MO, especially the tunnelled segments in the west and now north too, are not suited for a high volume of trucks passing through Prague. They should use R1. The southern part of R1 is already heavily used by truck traffic (I'm thinking R1 may even be underdesigned with only 2x2 lanes, though completing R1 around Prague could alleviate the southern part).


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> I agree R1 should be a priority. Large cities need a good bypass for regional and long-distance traffic. Imagine getting through Berlin on A100!
> 
> On the other hand, the eastern leg of MO would allow to turn a larger part of central Prague into a low-traffic zone.
> 
> The MO, especially the tunnelled segments in the west and now north too, are not suited for a high volume of trucks passing through Prague. They should use R1. The southern part of R1 is already heavily used by truck traffic (I'm thinking R1 may even be underdesigned with only 2x2 lanes, though completing R1 around Prague could alleviate the southern part).


I agree as well. There is indeed a plan to forbid the through trucks entering Prague aside for the express ways and motorways altogether. Most of the M0 is already closed for through trucks anyway (I am not sure about Blanka, but I guess it has the same regime as Jižní Spojka).

I am not against M0 and I am glad that Blanka opened. It is just that I think that Prague should right now have different priority than finishing M0. Especially because it has a say in the R1 matters. I guess there might be voices that say, that unless they will work on M0 now, it won't get to be done ever after R1 is finished. But that's simply stupid reasoning for not choosing a better priority.


----------



## 1+1=3

historyworks said:


> One matter that appears to have been overlooked in this discussion is that there is hardly any possibility to park a car in central Prague.


Not true. The problem is there are too few drivers willing to pay for parking. There are literally thousands of unoccupied public parking spaces in central Prague, some garages were even turned into bars, discos etc. There's already too much parking lots in Prague 1 (both public and private) and streets are packed with cars (including sidewalks and zebras), while the capacity of streets remain the same. Hence in the city centre we get traffic jams even in ordinary streets, not only on main roads during rush hours. 
City centre works as tourist industrial zone, there are many jobs, even more than residents, who has not left yet (including myself). While residents need only few cars and use them only on occasions, people working here use cars everyday (of course, majority use public transport), especially those living in suburbs etc. And industrial zone needs lot of catering too...



ChrisZwolle said:


> On the other hand, the eastern leg of MO would allow to turn a larger part of central Prague into a low-traffic zone.


How? Western segment of MO is touching city centre while the eastern goes kilometers away. Moreover, the city centre has too much incoming car traffic, this fact won't change even 10 city rings... only right parking policy, working city police, toll, better public transport including rail, more P+Rs etc. can change it.

Blanka tunnel has helped only Prague 7, which is bypassing, and few thousand of drivers, which spare some time and money. However, it is encouraging more people to use a car in a city. In the long term, this capacity motorway on the edge of the city centre will make things worse for the most part of the city. Even now the exists on the motorway are causing huge traffic jams, because cars in such quantities can't enter or leave the tunnel through ordinary streets. So more motorways inside the city will be needed because of this city ring.
Prague needs more P+Rs, better transfers to public transport, metro line D, which will serve large portion of the city, investments in rail network etc. to encourage people (mainly from suburbs and outskirts) to use public transport instead of car. Prague is going the opposite way for now, investing in motorways in the city, thus making transport by car more attractive and encouraging even more people to use cars. After finishing all public transport and rail projects, only few people would still need car. Probably some city ring will still be useful, but not as a motorway, but ordinary street. 
Because of this tunnel, Prague lost 1,6 billion euros (oportunity cost) for investments in public transport and will lag behing cities like Vienna even more. More cars in the city will definitely not make Prague more liveable and attractive for people living there and external investments. Fortunately Prague has run out of money because of this tunnel so I hope this whole transportation policy, planned in the 60's together with commies outskirts, will be changed for something more sustainable.


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Here's a photo by ŘSD of R6.


I love driving around the Czech countryside like this. It is so beautiful... nature, hills, old towns... Prague of course is beautiful also, but the country is lovely... and good food and beer


----------



## Surel

^^
It, indeed is. I miss the landscape quite a lot.

In other news. The Blanka tunnel had already 1 million vehicles driving through in the last 20 days. That would mount to 50 000 vehicles per day.








http://www.novinky.cz/domaci/382990-tunelem-blanka-projel-od-otevreni-milion-aut.html


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> In my opinion, one major problem which could be solved by better law is that of faulty expropriation. In cases where the courts find that expropriation was not done correctly, the courts should not stop construction. Construction should proceed and the courts should only determine the amount of compensation to the previous owner. In other words, first take the land and then figure out the compensation, if figuring that out will take extra time.


That is certainly a step in the right direction. Separating the court process on price from the expropriation process as such.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> Separating the court process on price from the expropriation process as such.


Yes, exactly. Thank you for summarizing my idea so clearly.


----------



## Kanadzie

bewu1 said:


> Because old Polish procedures were absolutely inadequate, they were modified


But were they very old? I have thinking procedure in 1988 for example would just be knock on the door by the bulldozer operator :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What is the speed limit on the new I/11 west of Ostrava? The technical term is S 22.5/80, which means a _silnice_, 22.5 m wide with an 80 km/h design (?) speed.

They opened a motorway today in Sweden with a 21.5 meter cross section with a 110 km/h speed limit.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> What is the speed limit on the new I/11 west of Ostrava? The technical term is S 22.5/80, which means a _silnice_, 22.5 m wide with an 80 km/h design (?) speed.
> 
> They opened a motorway today in Sweden with a 21.5 meter cross section with a 110 km/h speed limit.


90 km/h, that is the max for the non motorways, expressways outside of the built up areas.

If the new legislation will be through it will be 110 km/h for this type of first class roads sections, I guess.

Yes. The design speed 80 km/h. Most of the motorways are built in design speed 120 km/h. I am though not quite sure what is the definition of the design speed.


----------



## TommyLopez

The new legislation has been already signed by the president so from January 1st, this road will be upgraded to expressway with 110 km/h speed limit 



Surel said:


> 90 km/h, that is the max for the non motorways, expressways outside of the built up areas.
> 
> If the new legislation will be through it will be 110 km/h for this type of first class roads sections, I guess.
> 
> Yes. The design speed 80 km/h. Most of the motorways are built in design speed 120 km/h. I am though not quite sure what is the definition of the design speed.


----------



## TommyLopez

Regarding the design speed, the main factors are the minimal visibility distance
to stop the vehicle, minimal visibility distance for overtaking, diagonal slope of the road, the radius of the arcs - both directional and high-rise, etc. In this link, you can find all related information, available in Czech only.

http://www.vzdelavanimkekvalite.cz/PDFs/5_Projektovani_silnic_a_dalnic.pdf


----------



## Kemo

What is the lane width on _Rychlostní silnice_? Is it narrower than on _Dálnice_?


----------



## Surel

TommyLopez said:


> Regarding the design speed, the main factors are the minimal visibility distance
> to stop the vehicle, minimal visibility distance for overtaking, diagonal slope of the road, the radius of the arcs - both directional and high-rise, etc. In this link, you can find all related information, available in Czech only.
> 
> http://www.vzdelavanimkekvalite.cz/PDFs/5_Projektovani_silnic_a_dalnic.pdf


It would be interesting to know how these norms compare across countries. The design speed is defined in the CSN system (czech state norm). Every design speed has a set of parameters, the parameters you mention. So if the designer decides to project it at certain design speed, it has to comply with the defined set of parameters for that design speed or better.

How arbitrary are those parameters and what would be the international comparison is of course another question.


----------



## Surel

Kemo said:


> What is the lane width on _Rychlostní silnice_? Is it narrower than on _Dálnice_?


It doesn't have to be. As of next year the express ways designation will dissappear anyway.


----------



## mapman:cz

Surel said:


> 90 km/h, that is the max for the non motorways, expressways outside of the built up areas.
> 
> If the new legislation will be through it will be 110 km/h for this type of first class roads sections, I guess.
> 
> Yes. The design speed 80 km/h. Most of the motorways are built in design speed 120 km/h. I am though not quite sure what is the definition of the design speed.


Here: http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/data.htm you can find design speed of most motoroway and expressway sections in the Czech Republic. Just click the D or R link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

R6 Lubenec – Bošov will open to traffic on 3 November:

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/5e40920e-d4e3-4eb5-a0d5-eba2ec8e7987

(The ŘSD website uses ridiculous URLs, this one contains 431 characters)


----------



## hiob

ChrisZwolle said:


> (The ŘSD website uses ridiculous URLs, this one contains 431 characters)


That URL is dynamic and change after some time. 
On bottom of almost every page there is simple static URL named
Přímý odkaz na aktualitu 
something like ht tp://www.rsd.cz/tiskova-zprava/5e40920e-d4e3-4eb5-a0d5-eba2ec8e7987


----------



## hiob

On RSD web site are now published new 'big' PDF's about some road construction named 'Technická průvodka stavby' aka Technical description of construction.
It contains technical info with maps, technical drawing of road and it's main exits, list of construction objects, etc. only in Czech.

TPS_D1-0137-Prerov-Lipnik_01-2015.pdf pdf 
TPS_D3-Borek-Usilne_08-2015.pdf pdf 
TPS_D3-Veseli-Bosilec_08-2015.pdf pdf
TPS_D8-Lovosice-Rehlovice_10-2015.pdf pdf 
TPS_R4-Lety-Cimelice_02-2013.pdf pdf 
TPS_R49-4901-Hulin-Frystak_01-2015.pdf pdf 
TPS_S11-MokreLazce_04-2012.pdf pdf 
TPS_S11-Ostrava-Prodlouzena-Rudna_04-2014.pdf pdf
TPS_S11-Nebory-Oldrichovice_03-2015.pdf pdf 
TPS_S11-oldrichovice-bystrice_03-2015.pdf pdf 
TPS_S34-Bozejov-Pelhrimov_03-2014.pdf pdf 
TPS_S37-Chrudim-Medlesice_03-2013.pdf pdf 
TPS_S44-Vlachov-Rajec_02-2013.pdf pdf 
TPS_S68-tranovice-nebory_03-2015.pdf pdf


----------



## SRC_100

Some pictures from road no. I/56 and next R56 I took in August.
Driving from Ostrava towards Fridek-Mistek.
Enjoy!
I/56 Ostrava-Vitkovice













































_Rychlostní silnice_ coming...









Last shot of I/56









First sign of _rychlostní silnice_ R56, but vignette is not required so far









to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

_Green_ label means we are on motorway/expressway, but from 1st January 2016 only motorway which R56 is going to be


















Again _rychlostní silnice_ sing, but from this junction vignette is required.













































to be continued...


----------



## SRC_100

Last part













































The end of R56... again I/56









The speed limit because we are approaching to a roundabout









Fridek-Mistek welcomes









The End :cheers:


----------



## Kanadzie

The advertising signs on overpasses seem pretty unique to (and ubiquitous in) Czech
It reminds me a bit of those car races with the signs over the track "Ferodo", "CIBIé" and such, LOL


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Next time you should zoom in a bit. The interior and glare is very dominant, you'll get better photos when you zoom in slightly (3-5 x on most cameras).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There seems to be an expropriation problem for R48 west of Frýdek-Místek (Rychaltice).


----------



## SRC_100

ChrisZwolle said:


> Next time you should zoom in a bit. The interior and glare is very dominant, you'll get better photos when you zoom in slightly (3-5 x on most cameras).


Wright, but there is hard to take a good picture when driving 120-130km/h with 3y old medium class mobile


----------



## hiob

ChrisZwolle said:


> There seems to be an expropriation problem for R48 west of Frýdek-Místek (Rychaltice).


Land is already owned by ŘSD from 2.10.2015, a preparation for works already started. There will be some delay with EIA checks (by law 39/2015 Sb.) before building permit, main works should be completed during 2016.
http://beta.dopravniinfo.cz/default.aspx?e=-477759,-475660,-1121150,-1122314


----------



## Kemo

^^
Wow, this is ridiculous.


----------



## [atomic]

reminds me of the situation in Izola/slovenia. But here they were just expanding the road to 2x2 and had tons of time..


----------



## Surel

A month after the opening is the city ring tunnel Blanka used by some 70k vehicles daily. The effect on the city centrum traffic seems to be negligible.
http://domaci.ihned.cz/c1-64789170-...kon-je-zoufaly-tvrdi-clen-iniciativy-auto-mat


----------



## ChrisZwolle

70,000 is quite a lot for four lanes, especially so early on. This could be an argument to build the eastern leg of MO as well, to distribute traffic more evenly around the city center instead of all along the western side.

Are all trucks banned in the tunnel? This should free up capacity.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> 70,000 is quite a lot for four lanes, especially so early on. This could be an argument to build the eastern leg of MO as well, to distribute traffic more evenly around the city center instead of all along the western side.
> 
> Are all trucks banned in the tunnel? This should free up capacity.


It´s not an AADT standard and we don´t know how does it look from section to section. It may be that some cars are using only a part of the tunnel, so the actual flow numbers would be lower. But even so, it seems quite a lot indeed.

To be honest I could not find it. I guess that 12t+ trucks are not allowed. The ban should have been placed at the end of R8 if I got it right from here. But they just talk about the plans and the article is from the spring.
There is however little information on this page https://www.tsk-praha.cz/wps/portal/root/pro-ridice/ under the "regulace dopravy".

This map also doesn't show much about the tunnel.
The information also seems rather outdated there. I could not find any more up to date information. Its up to someone from Prague.

EDIT. Please note that the bans are also only for the transiting traffic. The local traffic is allowed to use the roads there after some paperwork.


----------



## Surel

http://www.novinky.cz/domaci/384620-oba-ostravske-mosty-opraveny.html

Two of the D1 ramp bridges in Ostrava, that were closed some half year ago, will open to traffic in the following days. They are repaired at the costs of some € 2 mln by the RSD which is about the half of the construction price that Eurovia received for the bridges 5 years ago. Eurovia did not acknowledge the warranty claim and RSD had to organize the repair. RSD will claim the repair costs from Eurovia.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> 70,000 is quite a lot for four lanes, especially so early on. This could be an argument to build the eastern leg of MO as well, to distribute traffic more evenly around the city center instead of all along the western side.
> 
> Are all trucks banned in the tunnel? This should free up capacity.


Just something I want to add.

There's been little measures introduced in the city center to calm the traffic down. The biggest change would be banning cars from the Smetanovo nábřeží and perhaps some other streets in the city center for transiting traffic. And these parts of the center (which is really the core center), would not need the eastern part of the ring. The eastern ring would help the eastern streets in the broader city core center, but there's been a slight decrease of traffic on the Magistrala already thanks to Blanka. Some calming measures could be introduced there in fact already as well.


----------



## bewu1

Surel said:


> http://www.novinky.cz/domaci/384620-oba-ostravske-mosty-opraveny.html
> 
> Two of the D1 ramp bridges in Ostrava, that were closed some half year ago, will open to traffic in the following days. They are repaired at the costs of some € 2 mln by the RSD which is about the half of the construction price that Eurovia received for the bridges 5 years ago. Eurovia did not acknowledge the warranty claim and RSD had to organize the repair. RSD will claim the repair costs from Eurovia.


Are they any news re: Rehabilitation of D1 in Ostrava region? The road surface is horrible.


----------



## hiob

Surel said:


>


That 'map' is wrong, two ramp bridges over Slovenska street was repaired, only one red dot is correct.


bewu1 said:


> Are they any news re: Rehabilitation of D1 in Ostrava region? The road surface is horrible.


ŘSD is looking for project - design solution proposal for reconstructing about 20 kilometers now.

http://moravskoslezsky.denik.cz/zpr...-zvlnene-dalnice-u-ostravy-20151101-5l9b.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

R6 opening has been postponed to 10 November: http://zatecky.denik.cz/zpravy_region/podborany-silnice-r6-lubenec-bosov-20151102.html


----------



## patakcze

I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice
October 2015



> *I11:* Nebory – Oldrichovice 4.9km (August 2014 to September 2017) – project – map
> *I11:* Oldrichovice – south of Bystrice 6.2km (August 2014 to February 2018) – project – map








_________________________________________________________________

Reconstruction of the first 4 kilometers of motorway D2 in direction Slovakia is finished. The reconstructed section also got a third lane instead of an emergency lane, so hopefully no more traffic jams.
Reconstruction of the other half is going to happen in spring 2016.
This section's AADT is almost 50000vpd, the rest of D2 has less than 30000vpd.
Source: http://www.rsd.cz/tiskova-zprava/1bbb4b69-e9ea-43fe-af7c-3670a9a7d1a2


----------



## Pascal23L

I hope they will start soon the construction of the D3 section Sevetin - Borek.


----------



## Shenkey

How is the road from Vienna towards Krakow though Czech republic. Is it a highway?


----------



## Kemo

Yes, mostly. Except from the section between state border and Pohorelice.

And I would recommend going via D1 - Ostrava - A1 - A4 instead of R48 - Cieszyn.


----------



## mapman:cz

The "Autobahnkreuz" symbol has been finally introduced in the Czech Republic. And Prague Ring Road has got a new number: D0


----------



## Surel

Prague's traffic data after and before Blanka. All data are available for download.
http://www.tsk-praha.cz/wps/portal/root/dopravni-inzenyrstvi/blanka

All three parts of Blanka reached more than 60 000 vehicles daily in the last two weeks in October. The Strahov tunnel AADT numbers jumped from 46 000 to 66 000 vehicles. Nuselský bridge dropped by 10 000 to 68 000 vehicles daily.

Blanka tunnel complex has been open since October September 19, 2015.


----------



## mapman:cz

Surel said:


> Blanka tunnel complex has been open since October 19, 2015.


small but very important correction ... since September 19, 2015 ...


----------



## Luki_SL

A 4,12km of expressway R6 (2+2), section Lubenec - Bošov was opened today: 

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/!ut/p...uJup7_hpuZ13tLSDX4O_fU0rtcPPvNDK53G0v-lHQUA!/


----------



## TommyLopez

Surel said:


> Luckily no causulties this time. How do you know it was a Polish driver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's been more casualties on th e railway crossings last year, but I would say that more severe measures are needed. E.g automated plate recognition and licence forfeit plus severe fines.
> 
> There's simply too many railway crossings in the CZ to make them all guarded or no level crossings.


Polish license plates - see photos in the link.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> Luckily no causulties this time.


I think it's a good thing when incredibly stupid drivers are killed -- especially before they defecate in our gene pool. The problem is when these drivers kill other people.

Automatic license plate recognition is useful when it's coupled with automatic photography of the driver's face. Too many registered owners have been punished for things done by someone else driving the vehicle. Also consider that most commercial vehicles are registered to companies.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> I think it's a good thing when incredibly stupid drivers are killed -- especially before they defecate in our gene pool. The problem is when these drivers kill other people.
> 
> Automatic license plate recognition is useful when it's coupled with automatic photography of the driver's face. Too many registered owners have been punished for things done by someone else driving the vehicle. Also consider that most commercial vehicles are registered to companies.


The owner of a vehicle should know who is driving, unless the vehicle is used without a consent. Company registration - maybe they should be forced to be paying extra large fines threatening their businesses.


----------



## mcarling

Surel said:


> The owner of a vehicle should know who is driving, unless the vehicle is used without a consent. Company registration - maybe they should be forced to be paying extra large fines threatening their businesses.


Better to get a photo of the driver's face, like the American traffic cameras do.


----------



## Surel

mcarling said:


> Better to get a photo of the driver's face, like the American traffic cameras do.


Sure, that's the best variant. But when sending automated letters abroad (within the EU), you still can't really identify the person driving the vehicle. That would be too much hassle. In fact, I don't think they do it even within the country.

But in anyway, it is solid argument for a possible court proceedings if the driver refuses the fine.


----------



## 1+1=3

It looks like there's pretty poor infrastructute too, just look at the pedestrians, there's even no zebra crossing. It's a mess.


----------



## Surel

1+1=3 said:


> It looks like there's pretty poor infrastructute too, just look at the pedestrians, there's even no zebra crossing. It's a mess.


It's not that good, true, but it is one of the better ones if you look at the map of Frydek Místek actually. Although I think it should have had gates installed.
http://mapy.cz/letecka?vlastni-body...c=9qJgVxVgOB&ud=49°40'51.419"N, 18°21'2.291"E

I have counted there around 15 rail level crossings. I am not sure if I saw gates on any of them apart from one pedestrian crossing.


----------



## John Maynard

These railroad crossings are really pathetic, and even if this one is "one of the better ones", it's extremely deficient, dangerous and unsufficient taking into consideration that this is a main street in a dense urban area. Seriously, there aren't even traffic lights :bash:.


----------



## Surel

^^
There were around 8500 level railway crossings in the Czech Republic in 2012. Some 56 % had no safety, just a warning sign, 25 % had warning lights, 10 % lights and gates and 8 % mechanical gates.
https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Železniční_přejezd

The number of accidents on the railway crossings went down in the last 20 years.
http://www.ibesip.cz/data/web/soubory/statistika/CR/2012/-eleznicni-prejezdy.pdf









The drop in 2002/3 is caused by the introduction of the new law on the Road safety, that introduced more severe fines, point system, etc etc... It clearly worked.


----------



## Trupman

1+1=3 said:


> It looks like there's pretty poor infrastructute too, just look at the pedestrians, there's even no zebra crossing. It's a mess.


Technical standards don't allow zebra crossings that close to the railway crossings or junctions for safety reasons.


John Maynard said:


> Seriously, there aren't even traffic lights :bash:.


Are we talking about the same video? Because I can see three pairs of railroad crossing lights on both sides of the railroad in that particular video.


----------



## John Maynard

Real traffic lights (green-yellow-red, in addition) are lacking, and would be welcome at least, because it's too easy to get confused between the pedestrians, crossroads and railroad crossing. A gate is definitely needed here. I hope that after this accident - which could had been fatal - they will instal one.


----------



## Trupman

The only 100% dumb-proof solution seems to be the Russian way.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ what are you talking about? Not in the least :lol:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZSfxXyfmsY


----------



## John Maynard

^^ Clearly, what is needed here is more safety features, instead of all this mess, and barriers won't be any luxury. Saying that, zdorov'ye :cheers:!


----------



## Trupman

^^
Just a reminder that not even a crossing with gates can stop blind and deaf truck drivers from causing a massive accident.



Hank Hodinky said:


> A Pendolino had an accident this morning on the Praha-Ostrava corridor near Studénka*. A Polish trucker ran a red light on a level crossing and after the gates closed the genius decided to leave his 40t lorry on the rails. Two people died and thirteen are injured. The engineer is said to have lost both of his legs...
> link
> 
> * A site of a 2008 tragedy when a bridge u/c fell in front of a EC train. Eight people lost their lives then.


----------



## mcarling

John Maynard said:


> Clearly, what is needed here is more safety features, instead of all this mess, and barriers won't be any luxury.


When self-driving vehicles will have replaced human-driven vehicles, rail crossing accidents will be a rare problem. The change-over will occur quickly with trucks (because they will become economically compelling) and more slowly with cars (because some people like driving and others will be slow to trust self-driving cars).

Of course, self-driving vehicles will sometimes cause accidents, but far less often than human drivers. The computers will never get drunk, fall asleep, masturbate while driving, distract themselves with smoking or texting, etc.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ No but they could easily ignore the train schedule or the burnt-out signal lamp bulbs, etc...


----------



## mcarling

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ No but they could easily ignore the train schedule or the burnt-out signal lamp bulbs, etc...


The train schedule?!?!? :lol: :lol: :lol: I hope no one makes the decision to cross or not cross train tracks based on the train schedule.

Self-driving vehicles rely on multiple train detection systems, including looking for a train, whenever they either detect rail tracks or stored data indicates proximity.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The northern part of the Chrudim bypass (I/37) opened to traffic today.


----------



## Surel

ŘSD also made public the tender offers for the 10,5 kms of D3 0309/II Ševětín - Borek.
https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/7f9d6d33-f530-4589-ba7b-a07d3824054d

There are in total 10 competitors in the tender. Eurovia made the best price offer with CZK 933 mln.

The projected costs of this project were estimated at CZK 1,4 mld. All tender offers went under this price tag.

The construction could start in the spring, but first RSD has to chose the winner and no one would have to appeal the decision etc...

The D3 alignment will follow the current I3 alignment, which has been built as half profile future motorway. There are even full profile bridges already, but I am not sure if they will need rebuilding.


----------



## Surel

^^
I found this presentation from 2015 with some more up to date data.

There's been 8001 railway crossings under the management of SŽDC as of 2014, 4252 were just with a sign, 2180 with lights and 1172 with electronic gates, 359 with mechanical gates.

SŽDC fitted 22 gated railway crossings and scrapped 40 railway crossings in 2014.

There were 36 % of all the deaths on the gated railway crossings in 2014, while only 9 % on the railway crossings with signs only. There were 55 % of all the deaths on the railway crossings with lights.

From those graphs on page 27 seems that, accident wise, it doesn't make much sense to improve the sign only railway crossings, but it seems sensible to equip railway crossings that have lights also with gates as they show more than proportional number both of accidents and deaths (in the year 2014).

All in all however the biggest problem is the drivers' recklessness.


----------



## Eulanthe

Hello everyone,

Quick question - I'm going to Liberec on Saturday to watch the Liberec-Mountfield hockey game, but looking on Google Maps shows that the road through Liberec (I/35?) is at least expressway standard. Do you need a Czech vignette there?


----------



## mapman:cz

Hi, when coming from north (PL or D), you don't need a vignette. When coming from south (Turnov, Prague), you need it until the first exit in Liberec.


----------



## Moravian

Motorway D52 - Pohorelice (bypass):


----------



## Moravian

Highway No.52 in Brno (Modrice - road to Vienna):


----------



## Moravian

Motorway D2 in Brno:


----------



## patakcze

Rededication near Olomouc

0:00 - 1:53 D35 motorway
1:54 - 4:13 I/35 road for motor vehicles
4:14 - 5:50 D35 motorway


----------



## mapman:cz

As of today all czech expressways (rychlostní silnice) have been renamed to motorways (2nd class) by law (268/2015 Coll.). In the next few weeks some sections will be officialy transformed from motorway category to 1st class road category - retaining the motorroad signs which now might be used for every 1st class road that is grade separated, access controlled and without properties directly attached to it. Those sections are former R35 Turnov - Liberec (with small section of R10 near Turnov), R63 Bystřany - Řehlovice, R7 Spořice - Nové Spořice and R6 Dvory - Jenišov.

The new motorway network will then look as follows:


----------



## Surel

^^D56? Cool!


----------



## MichiH

mapman:cz said:


> In the next few weeks some sections will be officialy transformed from motorway category to 1st class road category - retaining the motorroad signs which now might be used for every 1st class road that is grade separated, access controlled and without properties directly attached to it. Those sections are former R35 Turnov - Liberec (with small section of R10 near Turnov), R63 Bystřany - Řehlovice, R7 Spořice - Nové Spořice and R6 Dvory - Jenišov.


What's their new numbering, R35, R63, R7 and R6 or D35, D63, D7 and D6 or I35, I63, I7 and I6?

Why are not all sections fulfilling the conditon, e.g. I11, in that category? I remember this (out-dated?) map.


----------



## mapman:cz

The blue network on the aforementioned map shows sections of 1st class roads that are drafted by MoT as possible section for motorroad status. Transport departments at Regional Authorities are now entitled to approve the new signage. It is to be expected that majority of those new motorroads will be approved in the first half of 2016.

The designation is the same as the ordinary 1st class roads do have, e.g. I/7, I/63 etc. - it's the same as in Germany with those long motorroad sections of B6 or B2 etc.


----------



## Surel

There have been more deaths on the Czech roads in 2015 than in 2014. The previously positive trend changed already in 2014 when there were more deaths than in 2013. It was then the first increase since 2008.

year.....deaths
2015...669
2014...629
2013...583

http://zpravy.aktualne.cz/domaci/lo...podruhe-z/r~0ebbff74b07f11e5b745002590604f2e/

http://www.autoklub.cz/text/72-statistiky-nehodovosti.html


----------



## IanCleverly

Timelapse time:-


----------



## Eulanthe

mapman:cz said:


> As of today all czech expressways (rychlostní silnice) have been renamed to motorways (2nd class) by law (268/2015 Coll.). In the next few weeks some sections will be officialy transformed from motorway category to 1st class road category - retaining the motorroad signs which now might be used for every 1st class road that is grade separated, access controlled and without properties directly attached to it. Those sections are former R35 Turnov - Liberec (with small section of R10 near Turnov)


Does it mean that Liberec-Turnov now becomes vignette-free?

Must admit, it seems a strange decision to remove Liberec from the motorway network.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yes, it is toll free up to 3,5 t.

Problem with R35/S35 is that it contains many substandard features that can't be removed or rebulit _in situ_. I agree that it might look strange, but at least the whole section from Turnov through Liberec to Bílý Kostel (S35×S13 junction) will be maintainted and administrated in the same way.


----------



## Uppsala

mapman:cz said:


> As of today all czech expressways (rychlostní silnice) have been renamed to motorways (2nd class) by law (268/2015 Coll.). In the next few weeks some sections will be officialy transformed from motorway category to 1st class road category - retaining the motorroad signs which now might be used for every 1st class road that is grade separated, access controlled and without properties directly attached to it. Those sections are former R35 Turnov - Liberec (with small section of R10 near Turnov), R63 Bystřany - Řehlovice, R7 Spořice - Nové Spořice and R6 Dvory - Jenišov.
> 
> The new motorway network will then look as follows:




Are they going to keep the expressway signs? Or are they going to change to motorway signs on them?


----------



## TommyLopez

Uppsala said:


> Are they going to keep the expressway signs? Or are they going to change to motorway signs on them?


All motorways (including the "new" ones) are using new motorway sign (green), the expressway sign (blue) is on expressways with 110 km/h speed limit, for example R35 Turnov - Liberec, etc.


----------



## MichiH

TommyLopez said:


> the expressway sign (blue) is on expressways with 110 km/h speed limit, for example R35 Turnov - Liberec, etc.


Which is I-35 now.


----------



## Kanadzie

Eulanthe said:


> Does it mean that Liberec-Turnov now becomes vignette-free?
> 
> Must admit, it seems a strange decision to remove Liberec from the motorway network.


I bought a vignette in Liberec and drove with it in the glovebox all the way to Praha ring thinking since was an R road I didn't need it (must be my Polish head :lol
What a confusing setup...


----------



## Trupman

But there is no vignette system in Poland, or is there?


----------



## Eulanthe

Kanadzie said:


> I bought a vignette in Liberec and drove with it in the glovebox all the way to Praha ring thinking since was an R road I didn't need it (must be my Polish head :lol
> What a confusing setup...


Actually, in CZ, it's the clearest possible - they have signs indicating whether or not the road is subject to tolling.

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.136...L9zooBChsYJfCn154w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

"with payment"

https://www.google.com/maps/@49.136...N3c8cpnxENQNv3WXNQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1

"no vignette needed"


----------



## Uppsala

How is it going with the last section of the D8 around Lovosice? When do they think that part will be finished?

Its the last part of a motorway from Berlin to Prague so its very important.


----------



## mapman:cz

Eulanthe said:


> Actually, in CZ, it's the clearest possible - they have signs indicating whether or not the road is subject to tolling.
> ...


We have new signage since 1.1.2016:









The green motorway sign indicates that vignette for vehicles up to 3.5 t is compulsory and that vehicles over 3.5 t have to pay toll.










The blue expressway sign does not indicate tolling at all, it has to be supplemented by a table indicating either vignette or toll (see symbols in the first picture).













Uppsala said:


> How is it going with the last section of the D8 around Lovosice? When do they think that part will be finished?
> 
> Its the last part of a motorway from Berlin to Prague so its very important.


Hopefully the section might be opened by the end of 2016, construction pace is showing significant progress.


----------



## MichiH

mapman:cz said:


> We have new signage since 1.1.2016:


Why is the text German and English but not Czech?


----------



## mapman:cz

This sign is being placed only at the border crossings. The languages there are (1) language of the neighbouring country and (2) english.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Ok. This sign is only existing on D5 (at the border) and behind the border on D8 (because it's toll-free up to the 2nd exit southbound). It's in Polish and English on D1, Slovakian and English on D2.


----------



## hammersklavier

mapman:cz said:


> This sign is being placed only at the border crossings. The languages there are (1) language of the neighbouring country and (2) english.


So that means that signs being posted at the German and Austrian borders are in German and English; at the Slovak border in Slovak and English; and at the Polish border in Polish and English?


----------



## MichiH

^^ There's currently no motorway border crossing to Austria.


----------



## mapman:cz

hammersklavier said:


> So that means that signs being posted at the German and Austrian borders are in German and English; at the Slovak border in Slovak and English; and at the Polish border in Polish and English?


Yes.

The polish text features "Tylko z winietą" and the slovak "Len s nálepkou".



MichiH said:


> ^^ There's currently no motorway border crossing to Austria.


Those signs should be placed on all kinds of roads near border crossings.


----------



## MichiH

mapman:cz said:


> Those signs should be placed on all kinds of roads near border crossings.


Why should "exactly this sign" be placed at all border crossings? I think the sign announces that *the road you are driving is tolled*.



mapman:cz said:


>


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it shows that motorways are tolled, not necessarily the road where the sign is located.

The fact that motorways are tolled is good information to show at all borders, because traffic using non-motorway border crossings can also end up on motorways, and seeing the sign on the on-ramp may be a little too late.


----------



## Kemo

mapman:cz said:


> The green motorway sign indicates that vignette for vehicles up to 3.5 t is compulsory and that vehicles over 3.5 t have to pay toll.


If so, then how are the toll-free sections signed? Like D1 near Ostrava?


----------



## MichiH

^^ There are signs like this on D8 just south of the German border - which is also toll-free:


----------



## mapman:cz

Kemo said:


> If so, then how are the toll-free sections signed? Like D1 near Ostrava?


This way:











MichiH said:


> ^^ There are signs like this on D8 just south of the German border - which is also toll-free:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/69/CZ-IP15c_Mýtné_-_2007.jpg
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/78/CZ-IP15d_Konec_mýtného_-_2007.jpg


These signs show (1) road with tolled for vehicles over 3,5 t (2) motorway without toll for vehicles over 3,5 t (which we don't have) or end of road section tolled for vehicles over 3,5 t.


----------



## Eulanthe

Isn't that sign at the border quite misleading if tolled expressways still exist?


----------



## Trupman

The sign is correct. The new category of expressways is now toll-free.


----------



## TommyLopez

mapman:cz said:


> Yes.
> 
> The polish text features "Tylko z winietą" and the slovak "Len s nálepkou".


Are you sure about another version than German and English?? I have never seen it before and I think this is the only official version! Even on the border with Poland and Slovakia we are using German/English version including the new signage since 1.1.2016, see D1/A1 for example, I think another language versions are just not necessary.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
You are right, for sure on A1/D1 is only english and german version.


----------



## mapman:cz

TommyLopez said:


> Are you sure about another version than German and English?? I have never seen it before and I think this is the only official version! Even on the border with Poland and Slovakia we are using German/English version including the new signage since 1.1.2016, see D1/A1 for example, I think another language versions are just not necessary.


The respective guideline contains examples of all three language modifications. I am not sure about the usage, old signs were mostly used in DE/EN version only, but it should have been used in all three modifications...


----------



## TommyLopez

mapman:cz said:


> The respective guideline contains examples of all three language modifications. I am not sure about the usage, old signs were mostly used in DE/EN version only, but it should have been used in all three modifications...


Correct but the reality everywhere is: 

_De iure_ neighbouring language and English
_De facto_ German and English

I think there is no need to change the current practice.


----------



## mcarling

TommyLopez said:


> Correct but the reality everywhere is:
> 
> _De iure_ neighbouring language and English
> _De facto_ German and English
> 
> I think there is no need to change the current practice.


The D2 from Bratislava?

Inside the EU (and most of the world), there is not much reason anymore to have road signs in any language other than English, especially at international border crossings. Every european driver should be able to read the very little bit of English needed to recognize road signs that should be standard throughout the EU. There is a great benefit to keeping signs as simple as possible and multilingual signs are not as simple as monolingual signs.


----------



## Kemo

TommyLopez said:


> I think there is no need to change the current practice.


Why?
Why German is suitable for the signage and not Russian or Spanish?

The format of _neighbouring language and English _should in my opinion be used on the signage at borders all over Europe.


----------



## mcarling

Kemo said:


> The format of _neighbouring language and English _should in my opinion be used on the signage at borders all over Europe.


What about countries with more than one national language? Luxembourg and Switzerland, for example.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Write it in Romansch and Luxembourgish :lol:


----------



## mcarling

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ Write it in Romansch and Luxembourgish :lol:


Shhhh! The European Commission might issue that as a Directive.


----------



## Festin

Kemo said:


> Why?
> Why German is suitable for the signage and not Russian or Spanish?
> 
> The format of _neighbouring language and English _should in my opinion be used on the signage at borders all over Europe.



I would actually say that German is a more suitable language on the European continent. Since German talking countries are major tranzit countries for transport across Europe it is only natural that people gets used to that. 

Not sure how it looks now, but the I think is was more common that more people knew some German words in most of EE rather than English. 
Especially truck drivers. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

German is naturally a major international language in its region, but English is becoming more important every year. In many countries, German is an optional language in high school curriculum, while English is pretty much mandatory everywhere. 

However, with road signs, the rule 'less is more' usually applies, so having signs in numerous languages aren't legible at highway speed. It should be kept to an absolute minimum and today English makes more sense than German in third countries.


----------



## hiob

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> You are right, for sure on A1/D1 is only english and german version.


Here is proof, next sign was installed in December.


----------



## mcarling

Festin said:


> Not sure how it looks now, but the I think is was more common that more people knew some German words in most of EE rather than English.


From page 5 of the latest Eurobarometer survey on languages in the EU: "The five most widely spoken foreign languages remain English (38%), French (12%), German (11%), Spanish (7%) and Russian (5%)."
http://ec.europa.eu/public_opinion/archives/ebs/ebs_386_en.pdf


----------



## ukraroad

ChrisZwolle said:


> German is naturally a major international language in its region, but English is becoming more important every year. In many countries, German is an optional language in high school curriculum, while English is pretty much mandatory everywhere.
> 
> However, with road signs, the rule 'less is more' usually applies, so having signs in numerous languages aren't legible at highway speed. It should be kept to an absolute minimum and today English makes more sense than German in third countries.


Germans have too weird names for the cities abroad! I would have never said Brunn is Brno or Stettin as Szczecin. Let it be in English


----------



## Kemo

Well, there was a time when these cities were not "abroad"


----------



## wojnowianin

mcarling said:


> From page 5 of the latest Eurobarometer survey on languages in the EU: "The five most widely spoken foreign languages remain English (38%), French (12%), German (11%), Spanish (7%) and Russian (5%)."
> http://ec.europa.eu/public_opinion/archives/ebs/ebs_386_en.pdf


I do not think we should take this seriously, FE in Ireland English has 6%:lol::nuts: In Cyprus third language is ... Greek :weird:


----------



## mcarling

wojnowianin said:


> I do not think we should take this seriously, FE in Ireland English has 6%:lol::nuts: In Cyprus third language is ... Greek :weird:


In Ireland, 6% either self-identified as native (first language) speakers of Gaelic and second language speakers of English (mostly in western Ireland) or were EU citizens from other countries residing in Ireland. The overwhelming majority of Irish self-identify English as their first language, not as second or third language speakers of English. Same for Cyprus, people who identified themselves as native speakers of Greek were not counted as Cypriots who spoke Greek as a second or third language.


----------



## ukraroad

Well that all ^^^^ must be defined locally, so English(if translatable, obligatory for non-Latin-alphabet countries) the government language and(if there is one) a local language(for at least 20% for people living in the area). So e.g. eastern Sachsen-Anhalt would have the scriptures in German, Luzyczan(Luzyce) and Polish. Antwerpen would be also Antwerp and the French version. That is how I think it would be fine. Something like Switzerland has, I guess...


----------



## Eulanthe

In that picture above, why does it look like D1 has an E-number that's covered up?


----------



## mapman:cz

Because there is an E462 number covered up ... D1 was previously expected to be a part of E462 route, but currently ther is no agrement with polish side on it.


----------



## hammersklavier

ukraroad said:


> Germans have too weird names for the cities abroad! I would have never said Brunn is Brno or Stettin as Szczecin. Let it be in English


"Stettin" is the closest German-speakers (and English-speakers, too, for that matter) can get to "Szczecin", for example. _Think_ before you open your mouth.

That said, there are definitely German names for cities that have no relation to German renderings of native Slavic names.


----------



## ukraroad

hammersklavier said:


> "Stettin" is the closest German-speakers (and English-speakers, too, for that matter) can get to "Szczecin", for example. _Think_ before you open your mouth.
> 
> That said, there are definitely German names for cities that have no relation to German renderings of native Slavic names.


You think Bytom is Beuthen in English? Gdansk is Danzig? Lancut is Landshut? Grodzisk Wlkp. is Neumarkt? I will never believe in that bulls... Englsh call the cities of Central Europe as they are in Slav, with the exception of a few capitals(Warsaw, Prague, Belgrade).


----------



## cinxxx

^^and German call the cities as they like, not as you or other people would like too :lol:


----------



## Surel

A few December photos from the ongoing works on D3 in the 0309/III Borek - Úsilné part.




























http://www.dalnice-d3.cz/fotogaleri...usilne---stavebni-prace-od-2-12-do-21-12-2015


----------



## Trupman

How can a city, which tolerates scamming taxi drivers right in front of the city hall, have a successful transportation policy? You need to let all those taxis and official limousines into the city centre, otherwise it won't work.


----------



## Surel

The D8 landslide site is shaping up. https://www.zonerama.com/makr/Photo/1218834/46237968


----------



## Surel

Eurovia won the tender for construction of D3 between Ševětín and Borek with the lowest price offer of 930 CZK million. The construction should not start before July. The low price can be explained by the fact that more than a construction it will be an enlarging of the current first class I-3 road to motorway standards.

https://www.zonerama.com/photos/46248911_1816x788_16.jpg


----------



## threo2k

Surel said:


> The D8 landslide site is shaping up. https://www.zonerama.com/makr/Photo/1218834/46237968


When are this section going to be finished ?


----------



## Surel

^^
It should be by the end of 2016.


----------



## tfd543

Cant wait to drive through this strech! I think its most scenic region of CZ and I hope they will make at least a couple of rest areas.


----------



## MichiH

*Expected construction work starts for new motorway sections in the coming months*



Surel said:


> Eurovia won the tender for construction of D3 between Ševětín and Borek with the lowest price offer of 930 CZK million. The construction should not start before July. The low price can be explained by the fact that more than a construction it will be an enlarging of the current first class I-3 road to motorway standards.
> 
> https://www.zonerama.com/photos/46248911_1816x788_16.jpg





MichiH said:


> The project page was updated in January. There's a TECHNICKÁ PRŮVODKA STAVBY (technical construction schedule) which is indicating that the construction period should be March 2016 to March 2020**:
> 
> *D3:* Sevetin – Borek 10.7km (March 2016 to March 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map
> 
> **December 2018 was indicated on the project page last summer.


April 2016 version of the project page:

*D3:* Sevetin – Borek 10.7km (July 2016 to June 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map



MichiH said:


> According to its project page (December 2015 version), the construction of a D4 section should begin soon:
> 
> *D4:* north of Lety – north of Cimelice 2.6km (March 2016 to December 2017) – project – map


March 2016 version of the project page:

*D4:* north of Lety – north of Cimelice 2.6km (September 2016 to June 2018) – project – map



MichiH said:


> According to the January 2016 version of the project page, the construction of a D7 section should begin soon:
> 
> *D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (April 2016 to October 2017) – project – map


No updated project page.



MichiH said:


> The same for two D48(/D56) sections (January 2016 version):
> 
> *D48:* Rybi – Rychaltice 11.5km (July 2016 to April 2020) – project – map
> 
> *D48:* west of Frydek-Mistek-West (D56) – Frydek-Mistek-East 8.6km (July 2016 to January 2020) – project – map
> *D56:* Frydek-Mistek-Sviadnov – Frydek-Mistek-West (D48) 2.3km (July 2016 to January 2020) – project – map


Same dates according to the March 2016 version of the project page.



MichiH said:


> There are more construction works for new motorway sections which are announced to begin at a later date in 2016.


Some are delayed, the remaining 2016 projects are:

January 2016 version of the project page:
*I68:* Tranovice (D48) – Nebory 5.4km (August 2016 to November 2019) – project – map

January 2016 version of the project page:
*D6:* Krusovice – Revnicov 4.2km (October 2016 to September 2019) – project – map

January 2016 version of the project page:
*D6:* Revnicov – Nove Straseci 5.6km (October 2016 to September 2019) – project – map

January 2016 version of the project page:
*D11:* north of Smirice – Jaromer-North 7.4km (October 2016 to October 2019) – project – map

November 2015 version of the project page:
*D11:* Hradek Kralove – north of Smirice 15.2km (October 2016 to April 2020) – project – map

January 2016 version of the project page:
*D35:* Opatovice – Casy 12.6km (November 2016 to December 2019) – project – map

January 2016 version of the project page:
*D35:* Casy – Ostrov 14.5km (November 2016 to December 2019) – project – map

January 2016 version of the project page:
*D7:* Panensky Tynec – east of Panensky Tynec 3.5km (2016 to 2018) – project – map


----------



## Trupman

^^
Some of constructions you mentioned won't probably start this year as the European Commission isn't satisfied with the EIA assessments that have been written earlier according to the older law from 1992. :nuts:


----------



## MichiH

^^ Which projects?


----------



## Trupman

The "old" EIA includes these (according to _ada031_ at ceskedalnice forum) national road projects:

road - section - date of passing the EIA - proposed start of construction

D0	511	Běchovice - D1 - 11/2002 - 2019
D0	518	Ruzyně – Suchdol - 4/2002 - ??	
D0	519	Suchdol – Březiněves	- 4/2002 - ??
D1	0136	Říkovice – Přerov - 12/2000 - 2018
D3	0310/I Úsilné – Hodějovice - 5/2005 - 11/2016
D3	0310/II Hodějovice – Třebonín - 5/2005 - 11/2016
D3	0311	Třebonín – Kaplice nádraží - 5/2005 - 10/2017
D3	0312/I Kaplice nádraží – Nažidla - 5/2005 - 10/2017
D3	0312/II Nažidla – Dolní Dvořiště - 5/2005 - 10/2017
D4	Milín – Lety - 3/2000 - 2017
D4	Lety – Čimelice - 1/2000 - 3/2016
D4	Čimelice – Mirotice - 1/2000 - 2017
D4	Mirotice rozšíření - 1/2000 - 2019
D6	Nové Strašecí – Řevničov -	4/2001 - 10/2016
D6	Řevničov obchvat -	4/2001 - 10/2016
D6	Krupá přeložka -	4/2001 - 2021
D6	Hořesedly přeložka -	4/2001 - 2021
D6	Hořovičky obchvat -	4/2001 - 2023
D6	Petrohrad – Lubenec - 8/2002 - 2020
D6	Lubenec obchvat – I. etapa -	8/2002 - 2017
D6	Knínice – Bošov -	8/2002 - 2022
D6	Žalmanov – Knínice - 8/2002 - 2027
D6	Olšová Vrata – Žalmanov - 7/2000 - 2023
D6	Karlovy Vary – Olšová Vrata - 7/2000 - 2023
D7	Louny zkapacitnění -	10/1994 - 2017
D11	1106	Hradec Králové – Smiřice -	10/1996	- 10/2016
D35	Opatovice – Časy - 12/2006 - 11/2016
D35	Časy – Ostrov - 12/2006 - 11/2016
D48	Bělotín – Rybí - 2/200 - 6/2017
D48	Rybí – Rychaltice - 2/2004 - 7/2016
D48	Frýdek-Místek obchvat - 6/2004 - 7/2016
D48	+ I/35 Palačovská spojka - 7/2002 - 2018
D49	4901	Hulín – Fryšták - 12/2001 - 2016
D56	Frýdek-Místek - napojení na D48 - 6/2004 - 7/2016

I/3	Olbramovice přeložka – 4/1998 – 2016
I/9	Dubice – Dolní Libchava, obchvat – 12/1999 – 2018
I/9	Nový Bor – Dolní Libchava – 12/1999 – 2019
I/11	Opava – severní obchvat – východní část – 4/2002 – 6/2016
I/11	Doudleby nad Orlicí – obchvat – 1/1999 – 2018
I/12 D0 – Úvaly – 6/2003 - 2020
I/13	Třebušice MÚK – 8/2001 – 2/2017
I/13	Rynoltice – Lvová, přeložka – 5/1996 – 2019
I/13	Kunratice – Jablonné v Podještědí – 12/2001 – 2017
I/13	Krásná Studánka – Dětřichov – 9/2002 – 2019
I/13	Kladrubská spojka – 4/2003 – 2017
I/14	Kunratice – Jablonec nad Nisou – 2/1996 – 3/2016
I/19	Chýnov – 6/1999 – 2016
I/20	Pištín – České Vrbné – 6/2001 – 2018
I/20	Hněvkov – Sedlice – 3/2002 – 2018
I/21	Nová Hospoda – Kočov, II. Stavba – 12/1998 – 2016
I/27	Klatovy přeložka, 1. stavba – 6/1998 – 2019
I/27	Plzeň, Třemošenský rybník – Orlík – 12/2004 – 2017
I/34	Rouštany – Pohled – 7/1997 – 4/2016
I/34	Lišov – Vranín – 12/2000 – 2018
I/36	Sezemice obchvat – 9/2000 – 2017
I/36 Pardubice, Trnová-Fáblovka-Dubina – 2/2001 – 2018
I/37	Chrudim obchvat – I/17-Slatiňany – 4/1996 – 2017
I/38	Znojmo obchvat, 2. stavba – 6/1994 – 6/2016
I/38	Luštěnice – Újezd – 4/1995 – 2018
I/39	Horní Planá – 11/2000 – 2019
I/43	Hradec nad Svitavou – Lačnov – 6/1997 – 2017
I/57	Semetín – Bystřička, 2. stavba – 12/1995 – 2017
I/67	Karviná obchvat – 4/2003 – 2018

It also includes 2 major railway constructions of the main line Prague-České Budějovice


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They should update those EIAs. Most countries have some kind of legislation that an EIA expires if no work is commenced within _x_ years (usually 10 or less).


----------



## Trupman

There's no such law in Czechia. 
Anyway, it doesn't really matter what we think or what the Czech law says. EU basically said "We don't like these EIAs. Make new ones or you won't get any money." And writing new EIA can take years! This only shows how serious is EU when it comes from nice words to actually building the TEN-T.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> They should update those EIAs. Most countries have some kind of legislation that an EIA expires if no work is commenced within _x_ years (usually 10 or less).


Those EIA's were fine, but the new EIA legislation was passed in the CZ and it is required that the EIA's would be re evaluated according to the new legislation.

In fact this is rather throwing money and time down the toilet. It will have negligible impact on the actual realisation of these projects and it will only delay everything tremendously or even block some projects indefinitely as the green and NIMBY lobby will naturally use every opportunity to fight and delay.


----------



## Trupman

Surel said:


> it is required that the EIA's would be re evaluated according to the new legislation.


 Actually, only the European Commission insists on the re evaluation of old EIAs. The former intention of the Czech ministry of the environment was, that the old EIAs would get some sort of "confirmation certificate" after updating them. That means no full new EIA process.
But EC doesn't like that and threatens with stopping the funds. I think it's nothing but stubbornness and useless bureaucracy.


----------



## patakcze

I/37 between Hradec Králové and Pardubice is FINALLY signed as a road for motor vehicles with a speed limit of 110 kmph


----------



## patakcze

Anyone interested in slow TV? 
One and a half hour ride from Prague to Sokolov via Karlovy Vary


----------



## HiRazor

1+1=3 said:


> That's the result of Prague's failed transport policy in the last 50 years. The city invested billions of eurs into city motorways and got more people into cars as a result. Suburbs are booming while the wider city centre has become less attractive for living because of unregulated cars. Especially young families are fleeing the city into outskirts and suburbs. Car traffic in the whole city increased 3 times in the last 25 years.





Trupman said:


> How can a city, which tolerates scamming taxi drivers right in front of the city hall, have a successful transportation policy? You need to let all those taxis and official limousines into the city centre, otherwise it won't work.


You won't cut the crap, will you? 

I'm really bored to disprove this nonsense from you time and again. I will instead resort to ressurect my older posting on the subject. Click the appropriate links below to check the facts how failed the policies of a city that pumps into public transportation 10 times more its resurces than Vienna and which has one of the lowest modal shares of individual car transport on overall motorized transport in the world, really are.

Btw I fully support traffic calming on both Vltava banks. But neither would be feasible w/o having Blanka as the result of this "failed policy".



HiRazor said:


> MO or City Ring, Blanka is part of, is in terms of its location in city structure, function and configuration similar to Boulevard Periferique in Paris or A10 in Amsterdam (this one even has the exactly same length - 32 km), or Mittlererring in Munich - 28 km.
> 
> An urban expressway / ring road around wider city center is a tried and tested solution to reduce congestion especially needed in topographically difficult cities like Prague, which due to terrain constraints lack enough capacity in existing roads.
> 
> (SJM is completely different story though).
> 
> As regards public transport preference: Prague already has one of the highest shares of public transportation, which btw consumes most of the city budget (almost 40% compared to 4% in Vienna or Amsterdam!!!) on overall modal share, so there's little chance you can reduce current congestion by pumping even more money to the public transportation.
> 
> The immediate relief Blanka opening brought to many parts of the city just proves how useful it is and how worthwhile the investment was. It could surely be less expensive, if the design was less generous and the construction was better managed, but overall compared to similar projects, the price hike and delay were well within margins of what's the norm for projects of such scale (especially given that at least one year was wasted for legal battles over cost of extra works). And quite a sound success compared to, say The Big Dig, or BBI.
> 
> What 1+1=3 says is as accurate as the formula in his monicker. Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the January 2016 version of the project page, the construction of a D7 section should begin soon:
> 
> *D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (April 2016 to October 2017) – project – map
> 
> 
> 
> No updated project page.
Click to expand...

The project page has been updated. It seems that construction works might begin in June...


----------



## 1+1=3

HiRazor said:


> city that pumps into public transportation 10 times more its resurces than Vienna and which has one of the lowest modal shares of individual car transport on overall motorized transport in the world, really are.
> 
> Btw I fully support traffic calming on both Vltava banks. But neither would be feasible w/o having Blanka as the result of this "failed policy".


The article comparing public transport expenditures in Vienna and Prague is lacking any sources. I'm afraid someone is comparing apples and oranges there.
Also, you can't compare Paris with Prague (10 times bigger) or Amsterdam (smaller and with 2x times denser population - its A10 is equivalent of Prague's D0 outer ring, running in the outskirts and industrial zones of the city). Again, Vienna has no motorway ring, inner nor outer. Prague is just copying the worst examples from the western cities they made during 60's-80's - expensive motorways built inside residential zones inducing even more car traffic. Prague is packed with cars and it's getting worse. Per 1000 inhabitants, there are 380 cars in Vienna while 600 in Prague (and still increasing). Population in Vienna is growing, the city is creating good conditions for families, while people in Prague are moving outside the city to suburbs (where they are 100% dependent on cars, making traffic situation in Prague worse). The living conditions and the environment in Prague is getting worse, especially because all the car traffic.

Reducing car traffic in Vltava banks in the centre: Blanka didn't help at all. You have same amount of cars there and no "calming" in sight. Magistrala - 6-8 lanes motorway running though the city center - no calming in sight. You can build as much "city rings" as you want, without restrictions people in cars will still go to the city centre. Only in larger numbers and more easily because of all new motorways.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ so people are doing what they naturally want to? What is problem in that?


----------



## paf1

Is there any map showing progress of construction highways and expressways in Czech Republic?


----------



## mapman:cz

paf1 said:


> Is there any map showing progress of construction highways and expressways in Czech Republic?


There is an official EN version map of national road projects on RSD.cz webpage:
https://www.rsd.cz/wps/wcm/connect/...a-vystavba-2016_EN-2016-02-29.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## SRC_100

^^
What does exactly mean the blue colour on the map? Does it mean we can expect tender in next 2 years? 
I`m asking because of Mikulov bypass


----------



## mapman:cz

It just means that financing of these project is included in the budget of the State fund for transport infrastructure in the next corresponding three years.


----------



## 1+1=3

Kanadzie said:


> so people are doing what they naturally want to? What is problem in that?


Naturally? People only do what is most logical and less harmful for them in certain environment and system. Roads and motorways in the city are not result of market forces or wishes of people. In Prague, they are mainly results of utopian plans of social engineers dated back to communist times, when only central committee of Communist party of Czechoslovakia have a say. That's the case of 6-8 motorways running through the city center in Prague or Bratislava, for example. And once you have city full of cars, it's hard to go back.


----------



## SRC_100

mapman:cz said:


> It just means that financing of these project is included in the budget of the State fund for transport infrastructure in the next corresponding three years.


OK, so What is result of providing financing for the project? Can we treat this as a green light for investment? I mean announcement of a tender during next 2-3 years?


----------



## mapman:cz

SRC_100 said:


> OK, so What is result of providing financing for the project? Can we treat this as a green light for investment? I mean announcement of a tender during next 2-3 years?


More or less yes. Or more precisely, it is not likely that those grey-coloured section will be tendered in the next three years. Expected dates of construction start can be found in detailed leaflets at the www.rsd.cz webpage.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Google Earth has new imagery dated 5 April 2016 of D8 between Lovosice and Řehlovice. It is not the default imagery in Google Maps, you need to use the historic imagery layer in Google Earth.

Works on the northern half are less advanced than the southern half. The motorway appears pretty much complete from Lovosice to the tunnels near Prackovice nad Labem. But there is still bridgework ongoing north of there, and even earthworks near Řehlovice.


----------



## Surel

April update on the construction of first class road I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice


----------



## Pascal20a

I have heard that the construction of the short section D11 near Hradec Kralove is stopped due to money problems. Is that right??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Electronic vignettes are proposed for Czechia: http://www.mdcr.cz/cs/Media/Tiskove...rhuje_zavest_elektronicke_dalnicni_kupony.htm

They could be introduced by 2019. Slovakia, Romania and Hungary already have such electronic vignettes.


----------



## tfd543

What is not OT is the status of D1. Nobody has talked about it for a long time now. Can anyone put up some pics on the u/c sites and completed sections as well ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ There was probably a winter pause with the D1 reconstruction.


----------



## mapman:cz

Currently, works ar ongoing at 5 sections between Prague and Brno, detailed info here in czech: http://www.novad1.cz/aktualni-dopravni-omezeni/ 

Map of sections is here: http://www.novad1.cz/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Modernizace-dálnice-D1.pdf
Legend of colours:
green - completed
red - under construction
blue - under tender procedure
orange - to commence in 2017
grey - to commence in 2018


----------



## Surel

There is also ongoing reconstruction between Brno and Vyškov. The works will commence next week on another section. Edit: updated.


----------



## tfd543

What does the timeline say ?


----------



## Surel

tfd543 said:


> What does the timeline say ?


Green sections are finished, the red ones should be commenced this year.

They repair the left (top) and right side of the motorway apart.


----------



## Pascal20a

Are the works stopped on the D11?


----------



## patakcze

A full lap around the Prague City Ring Road (Městský okruh)








Starting on the IC with the north-west "magistrala", then Jižní spojka, Barrandovský bridge, Strakonická, Zlíchovský tunnel, Dobříšská, Mrázovka tunnel, Strahovský tunnel, Blanka tunnel complex, Nová Povltavská, V Holešovičkách, Liberecká, Kbelská, Průmyslová, Štěrboholská radial road, back on Jižní spojka and turning right into 5. května going to the city center.


----------



## FabriFlorence

^^ I suppose that the sections of Ring Road marked in red and orange have yet to be upgraded into motorways without traffic lights and crossing at grade.


----------



## tfd543

How is prumyslova in the daytime traffic? Is it still the best link to take from D8 to D1


----------



## [atomic]

I think that's just Google Maps showing the traffic situation


----------



## rudiwien

[atomic] said:


> I think that's just Google Maps showing the traffic situation



Which likely correlates with non-grade-separation....


----------



## HiRazor

Pascal20a said:


> I have heard that the construction of the short section D11 near Hradec Kralove is stopped due to money problems. Is that right??





Pascal20a said:


> Are the works stopped on the D11?


This is definitely, I mean *definitely*, not true. The works were delayed for several years because RSD (the investor) was unable to expropriate land near Kukleny intersection from a stubborn farmer, however these problems have been overcome and the works are, albeit slowly (a defensive schedule in the contract), nearing completion.

Latest pictures

Latest infoleaflet

Opening is now scheduled to 08/2017 and frankly there's not much pressure to speed it up as the section can be easily bypassed via D35 and I/37, and the following section is scheduled to open in 2020.

And btw, as a matter of fact: there is no instance of any delays due to lack of funds in motorway construction in the Czech republic I was aware of. All delays and the general slow pace of construction is due to obstacles during approval process. Be that NIMBY, environmentalists, land owners or, most recently, the EU regulation which voided the previously gained EIA approvals for many infrastructure projects which now have to be started from scratch (the commission is generally quite harshly road unfriendly but that's another story). Actually due to all this, there's in fact an excess of funds for road infrastructure projects, which have to be dispatched elsewhere, mostly railroad projects.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Do not feed the troll


----------



## Surel

del double


----------



## Surel

D3 Borek - Usilné, September 2015









D3 Borek - Usilné, June 2016









courtesy: Sudr https://www.zonerama.com/sudr


----------



## Verso

I guess this has been asked many times, but I'll still ask: why don't the Czech Republic and Austria build a motorway from Brno to Vienna via Břeclav instead of Mikulov? Czechia will have two almost parallel motorways.


----------



## mcarling

Verso said:


> I guess this has been asked many times, but I'll still ask: why don't the Czech Republic and Austria build a motorway from Brno to Vienna via Břeclav instead of Mikulov? Czechia will have two almost parallel motorways.


The main reason is that via Mikulov the trip is 134 km but via Břeclav the trip is 145 km. If they were to build a motorway via Břeclav, enough drivers would still choose the shorter route to defeat the purpose. Also the additional pollution from thousands of drivers per day driving an extra 11 kilometers adds up to a lot of pollution. Another reason is that the D2 between Brno and Břeclav would then need to be widened from 2x2 to 2x3.


----------



## ukraroad

mcarling said:


> The main reason is that via Mikulov the trip is 134 km but via Břeclav the trip is 145 km.


SUCH A BIG DIFFERENCE!!!:bash:



mcarling said:


> Another reason is that the D2 between Brno and Břeclav would then need to be widened from 2x2 to 2x3.


It will be very good in the future perspective.
The third reason is, there was no agreement to make a motorway there, but through Mikulov

Anyway, I think the section will be constructed somewhere in 2030+


----------



## mcarling

ukraroad said:


> SUCH A BIG DIFFERENCE!!!


11 km is a huge difference when multiplied by thousands of trips per day. That's billions of kilometers of extra travel over the life of the road. It's big enough to affect annual death tolls, among other things.


----------



## keber

mcarling said:


> The main reason is that via Mikulov the trip is 134 km but via Břeclav the trip is 145 km. If they were to build a motorway via Břeclav, enough drivers would still choose the shorter route to defeat the purpose. Also the additional pollution from thousands of drivers per day driving an extra 11 kilometers adds up to a lot of pollution. Another reason is that the D2 between Brno and Břeclav would then need to be widened from 2x2 to 2x3.


Also D52 already exists, Mikulov is not that small town and deserves connection to motorway, main route exists there and enables construction of a future motorway in phases. You need to connect proper to Austrian A5. So there are many valid reasons to have a motorway near Mikulov.


----------



## rudiwien

A few more reasons/arguments, without any claim to unveil the real motivation...

- Austria decided to not build a motorway towards Breclav, but rather along the currently used transit corridor. I think one reason for that could be the need for a Poysdorf bypass, even if there is a motorway connection towards Brno via Breclav. With the alignment currently being built, the bypass is properly achieved.
Location of Poysdorf: (https://www.google.at/maps/@48.6670322,16.6335701,14.5z?hl=de)

- I don't know what the discussions where in Czech republic, but the area around Breclav is in the wetlands of the Thaya/Dyje river, which is part of a Natura 2000 habitat (together with March/Morava). Of course, that is not necessarily easier than the lakes around Nové Mlýny, but it is also not an easy route to build a motorway through. On the plus side, that would provide a kind-of bypass of Breclav, and I am honestly not sure that Mikulov is big enough to justify a motorway connection...

- The difference between the motorway route to be built in *total* (of course, the route alignment via Breclav is hypothetical..) is not that big, even though the major share of additional length is to be built by the Czechs:
-- Via Drasenhofen/Mikulov: ~55km, of which maybe ~32km in Austria
-- Via Breclav: ~41km, of which maybe ~29km in Austria


----------



## Surel

The problematic projects with old EIA got an exception from the EU commission and can be tendered with the old EIA. The ten most important projects received the exception. We are talking about some 50 bln CZK worth of projects that should be launched shortly.:cheers:

http://m.ihned.cz/c1-65352460-ceska...-eu-se-mohou-zacit-stavet-silnice-i-zeleznice


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CZ really needs to update its EIA legislation. Apparently they already had to introduce new legislation by 2006 (!) and it's still not done. 

http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-10-1587_en.htm?locale=en

Perhaps this is a major factor why so few post EU accession motorways were built compared to other countries. As we noted before on the ŘSD project files, there has been a massive amount of projects delayed by years or even a decade since 2010. They planned to start construction on many projects but most of it hasn't entered the construction phase yet. It could also explain why there were so many hurdles to get D8 completed.


----------



## patakcze

Probably the worst segment of D35 is finally being reconstructed google maps

Western carriageway:


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> CZ really needs to update its EIA legislation. Apparently they already had to introduce new legislation by 2006 (!) and it's still not done.
> 
> http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_IP-10-1587_en.htm?locale=en
> 
> Perhaps this is a major factor why so few post EU accession motorways were built compared to other countries. As we noted before on the ŘSD project files, there has been a massive amount of projects delayed by years or even a decade since 2010. They planned to start construction on many projects but most of it hasn't entered the construction phase yet. It could also explain why there were so many hurdles to get D8 completed.


The EIA laws have been changed already. The problem was that the old projects were approved according to the old EIA laws. When the new law was introduced the EU required the projects to be approved anew, which is quite crazy tbh. I am quite sure that Brexit made Juncker go easy on Prague as otherwise this would be yet another reason for the Czechs to dislike Brussels.

The EIA is really not the problem. The whole bureaucracy and paperwork is one big mess although it is getting a tad better in the last years.

The main cause of this is the fact that a) all the laws are not optimal, but that would not be that bad b) the main problem remains that all the state employees are terribly underpaid and there is too few of them. When those employees have responsibility for billions and receive salaries in order of 1000 € there won't be better results. 10 years ago most of the work was outsourced which resulted in terrible rip offs to the state budget, but when you want to do all that work in house, you need to pay the people accordingly and you need to have them.

The best spend 1 bln CZK in the Czech road infrastructure would be on the human resources in the ŘSD.


----------



## Verso

mcarling said:


> The main reason is that via Mikulov the trip is 134 km but via Břeclav the trip is 145 km. If they were to build a motorway via Břeclav, enough drivers would still choose the shorter route to defeat the purpose. Also the additional pollution from thousands of drivers per day driving an extra 11 kilometers adds up to a lot of pollution. Another reason is that the D2 between Brno and Břeclav would then need to be widened from 2x2 to 2x3.


Sorry, but these are all poor arguments IMO.



keber said:


> Also D52 already exists


Of course, now there's already a motorway to Pohořelice. My question was rather retrospective.


----------



## HiRazor

To sum the reasons why D52 got priority over D55 bypass of Břeclav (the I/55 single carriageway bypass will be built anyway btw) and some of them have been already mentioned:

1/ The D52 (R52, H52... whatever the designation was thourough history) was initially, along with the D/R/H 43 planned as completion of the so called exteritorial motorway Vienna - Wroclaw (RAB 88 Wien - Breslau) begun in late 1930s and never completed but with a lot of (mainly ground-) works left in quite an advanced phase of construction. So it has initially been envisioned as a motorway that would come on cheap, taking advantage of the works already finished, so the D2 redundancy was not considered an issue. The Rajhrad-Pohořelice section takes full advantage of the groundworks for the old motorway; here's where it joins its path.

2/ The already mentioned Dyje/Thaya wetlands and subsequent environmental and construction costs issues. There was a comparative study of both variants, incl. visualizations, made around 2010 to finally resolve this (perpetually re-emerging) issue which preferred the D52 over D55 variant on these two counts, but I was unable to find it online now. Paradoxically it was strongly contested by some environmentalist organizations (but their motivation, fuelled by a good dose of NYMBYsm, is above all to prevent the D52+D43 Brno west bypass, which would be more likely to achieve w/o completion of D52).

3/ Znojmo. Actually majority of the traffic south of Pohořelice heads west towards Znojmo. D2 wouldn't take care of this traffic and it would remain on I/52, i. e. the existing D52 segment was needed anyway.

4/ Prague. Prague doesn't have a direct motorway link with Vienna. I/38 is partly built/planned as a dual carriageway but a full upgrade is not planned, at least not for now, so one of D52 roles is to work as one. It was already mentioned here that D52 vs D2 (+D55) is over 10 km shorter on Brno-Vienna track. It's even more so on Prague - Vienna track especially taking into account the D52 part of the Brno west bypass (Troubsko - Rajhrad) (in path of the former RAB 88). This way the Prague - Vienna track via D52 will be some 320 km long compared to approx. 290 km via I/38 providing some travel time advantage - and thus a pull factor - over I/38 road. Distance via D2 (+D55) would make for some 345 kms and so would be in no way an attractive alternative to I/38, which would remain the fastest link of Prague and Vienna and so would all the traffic there.


----------



## Verso

^^ Thanks for your post. I guess local traffic south(west) of Brno requires a motorway on its own, I just think it's a pity to build two almost parallel motorways (remember that you also have to maintain them). Maybe they could've built the Brno-Bratislava motorway via Mikulov or somewhere inbetween, but that's past now.


----------



## HiRazor

They should not have been as parallel initially. For quite long the planned border crossing was a bit further west: near Laa an der Thaya (the old RAB 88 was also planned to go through there). Mikulov actually emerged as the final border crossing of D52 quite recently (recently as like 10-15 years ago) following negotiations with Austrians.

D2 via Mikulov or somewhere in between could not be done. There's UNESCO world heritage site "Lednice–Valtice Cultural Landscape" between Mikulov and Břeclav. Exteremely lovely region btw. Even commies who otherwise wouldn't shed a tear on demolishing entire historical towns to access a bit of coal wouldn't dare to touch it.


----------



## belerophon

HiRazor said:


> They should not have been as parallel initially. For quite long the planned border crossing was a bit further west: near Laa an der Thaya (the old RAB 88 was also planned to go through there). Mikulov actually emerged as the final border crossing of D52 quite recently (recently as like 10-15 years ago) following negotiations with Austrians.
> 
> D2 via Mikulov or somewhere in between could not be done. There's UNESCO world heritage site "Lednice–Valtice Cultural Landscape" between Mikulov and Břeclav. Exteremely lovely region btw. Even commies who otherwise wouldn't shed a tear on demolishing entire historical towns to access a bit of coal wouldn't dare to touch it.


communists are pigs. But they would have destroyed this site also, there was just nothing like coal to be found :-/


----------



## HiRazor

Btw when I mentioned the exterritorial motorway Wien-Breslau (RAB 88), there is a two volume ŘSD document on it:

Vol 1 (north of Brno part)
Vol 2 (south of Brno part, in the general direction of D52)

Some info on it may be also found in this document about motorway planning and construction in Czech lands before and during WW2. It focuses mainly on the Prague-Brno-Slovakia motorway, but there is some info on the exterritorial as well as Sudetenland motorways too.


----------



## Surel

Nice time lapse video of laying the concrete motorway surface on D1.


----------



## Eulanthe

Verso said:


> ^^ Thanks for your post. I guess local traffic south(west) of Brno requires a motorway on its own, I just think it's a pity to build two almost parallel motorways (remember that you also have to maintain them). Maybe they could've built the Brno-Bratislava motorway via Mikulov or somewhere inbetween, but that's past now.


It's been said before, but it actually makes sense to have the D52 running parallel there. If you draw a line on the map from Wroclaw to Vienna, you can see that the most logical route would run to the west of Brno, so traffic heading towards Poland from Vienna/further south wouldn't mix with traffic from Bratislava/Budapest/points further south.

The problem is that the Czechs see no purpose in such a road cutting across the interior.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the January 2016 version of the project page, the construction of a D7 section should begin soon:
> 
> *D7:* Bitozeves – Postoloprty-West 3.8km (April 2016 to October 2017) – project – map
> 
> 
> 
> No updated project page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The project page has been updated. It seems that construction works might begin in June...
Click to expand...

The project page has been updated in June. Construction beginning is announced for July 2016. Completion November 2017.

In addition, I read in German media that building permits have recently been approved.

Is it likely that construction works will begin in the coming weeks?


----------



## MichiH

Surel said:


> Eurovia won the tender for construction of D3 between Ševětín and Borek with the lowest price offer of 930 CZK million. The construction should not start before July. The low price can be explained by the fact that more than a construction it will be an enlarging of the current first class I-3 road to motorway standards.
> 
> https://www.zonerama.com/photos/46248911_1816x788_16.jpg


According to the project page (18th July version), construction works should begin in September 2016. Estimated completion date: September 2020.


Edit: Generally, it seems that almost all motorway/expressway projects are delayed (again) by some months or even years compared to early 2016.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Four years for completion?! It seems that german schedule of motorway construction is applied in Czechia :nuts:


----------



## bewu1

MichiH said:


> Edit: Generally, it seems that almost all motorway/expressway projects are delayed (again) by some months or even years compared to early 2016.


Czechia had some problems with EIA issued before 2004 which were non compliant with EU law. Only recently, UE commission only recently agreed non to repete the whole EIA procedure re: some sections.


----------



## Luki_SL

*I/38 E59, Znojmo*

The construcion of II section of Znojmo bypass has stared. It`ll be 3,5 km long road (S 11,5/80 class). Date of completion : 2019 August.


https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/7bd9869e-8cd1-48d7-8178-9d28a7a8e90a









z: http://www.znojmocity.cz/znojemska-...uje-do-znojma-pres-pul-miliardy-korun/d-40774


----------



## Macio89

What's about construction motorway/expressway Cesky Tesin - Mosty u Jablukova. What is deadline of this ?


----------



## Eulanthe

2025 was the plan, but the Czechs have made it clear that they won't build it in full profile unless Slovakia agrees to also build the R5 in full profile. 

I wouldn't hold out much hope for anything other than the R5 being built in half profile and for the Trinec bypass to be built in the same way as the Mosty u Jablonkova bypass.


----------



## Trupman

Třinec bypass is alredy u/c in full profile with deadline 09/2017


----------



## patakcze

Construction of section Třanovice (D48) - Nebory should start next year.
Section Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice is under construction in full profile and should be ready in September 2017. It more or less forms a Třinec bypass.
The rest of the road (Bystřice - border) is already built as a grade-separated half-profile expressway.


----------



## patakcze

Třinec bypass - July 2016


----------



## patakcze

This is what a modernized D1 looks like.:cheers:
- Section 14 between Jihlava and Větrný Jeníkov


----------



## tfd543

Why does the surface look so bad and not like 0:07 ? Frankly, I was expecting to see some dark fresh low-noise asphalt. Maybe its concrete plates. I might be wrong.


----------



## patakcze

^^ Yes, it is a concrete surface. Asphalt is used only on bridges.


----------



## tfd543

I see. Well its a trade-off, concrete is more durable but less silent than asphalt.


----------



## patakcze

An Italian company Toto S.p.a. Costruzioni Generali placed the cheapest offer for a modernization of D1 between EXIT 90 Humpolec and EXIT 104 Větrný Jeníkov.
Source: http://www.rsd.cz/tiskova-zprava/62258a93-bae2-4a6c-b730-86b6e4e764c3


----------



## Ices77

Ministry of finance plan to invest 2 bilions CZK more on motorways in 2017, D49 motorway among the priorities .



More in Czech at:
http://zpravy.e15.cz/byznys/doprava-a-logistika/doprava-dostane-miliardy-na-silnicni-stavby-prioritu-ma-dalnice-na-slovensko-1314746#utm_medium=selfpromo&utm_source=e15&utm_campaign=copylink


----------



## Ices77

Visualisation of I/38 Znojmo bypass, it is not exactly road with motorway standards, but many features, like level crossings, emergency lane, etc. make it close to it. Features 1+1, 2+1 and 2+2 lanes. It is in construction, completition is December 2018:


----------



## Luki_SL

Motorway D8 Open Day, unfinished section Bilinka - Řehlovice, 3rd September.



>


From : http://ustecky.denik.cz/z-regionu/d8_otevrene.html
More photos: http://ustecky.denik.cz/galerie/dalnice-dvere.html?mm=7198571&photo=1


----------



## keber

Ices77 said:


> Visualisation of I/38 Znojmo bypass,


That is by far the highest quality visualisation I ever seen. Details presented are amazing. Such visualisations would probably considerably speed up local approvals for new roads.


----------



## MichiH

Luki_SL said:


> Motorway D8 Open Day, unfinished section Bilinka - Řehlovice, 3rd September.
> From : http://ustecky.denik.cz/z-regionu/d8_otevrene.html





> I v sobotu několikrát zopakoval, že řidiči se po novém úseku svezou 17. prosince.


It's reported that the section should be opened for traffic on 17th December 2016.


----------



## tfd543

Why cant i see the section in Google Maps at all ?


----------



## Kemo

Because they have outdated imagery.
(But if you zoom out, it becomes visible: https://www.google.pl/maps/@50.5707183,13.9925994,14330m/data=!3m1!1e3)


----------



## tfd543

Thnx buddy


----------



## tfd543

Did the entire D2 get an overhaul this summer or is it finished in fall ?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^There is still renovation works on 56km-60km towards Brno, 9,7km-16,2km towards Bratislava - it will be finished in November.


----------



## Ices77

Yes and here is updated map:










More here at www.rsd.cz


----------



## Luki_SL

Motorway D8 Open Day, the once more 
The official video : 




https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/da22c377-071d-470e-8ff9-66a1b480c308


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D0 Pražský okruh*

Czech media reports that the construction of the eastern part of the D0 / Prague Ring Road may begin in late 2019. It's the D1 to D11 segment. An EIA should be completed by February 2017. It is 12 kilometers long.

https://www.novinky.cz/domaci/414026-dostavba-prazskeho-okruhu-ma-zacit-do-konce-2019.html


----------



## MichiH

^^ According to the project info (July 2016 version), it should be completed by 2022.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^The old segment of D0 between the D1 to D11 will be resigned, to the lower class road after the the segment opening?


----------



## patakcze

There's no such road. Those two motorways are connected by the city ring and its radial roads.


----------



## Christian_AT

MichiH said:


> ^^ According to the project info (July 2016 version), it should be completed by 2022.


what should i say, these documents look always very optimistic, i watch the D3 and the documents change every year a completion date back if construction don't have begun

for example:
https://www.rsd.cz/mapa/attachment/...PS_D3-Sevetin-Borek_01-2016_1452273784464.pdf

document: since 6 months u/c

website general: prepare state 
(construction of this one should be easy, only twining needed, bridges are already wide enough, should be quite cheap to construct)


----------



## HiRazor

tfd543 said:


> Why cant i see the section in Google Maps at all ?


As was already pointed out the culprit is outdated Google imagery. You can get somewhat more recent imagery if you switch off 3d model in Google maps, but in this locality this doesn't help either.

Czech republic from the air is best with mapy.cz.

Even the landslide that delayed completion of this section so much is clearly visible there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This area has default imagery from 2004 in Google Earth. However the 'historical imagery' layer in Google Earth contains much more recent imagery, from April 2016.

The historical imagery layer is not accessible through Google Maps in either the browser or the app. You need the stand-alone program.


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> This area has default imagery from 2004 in Google Earth. However the 'historical imagery' layer in Google Earth contains much more recent imagery, from April 2016.
> 
> The historical imagery layer is not accessible through Google Maps in either the browser or the app. You need the stand-alone program.


In Italy the default Google Earth imagery (the only one that appears in Google Maps), is the newest one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Often, but not always. For example TEEM near Melzo has default imagery from March 2015, however the most recently available imagery is currently from September 2015. However in some cases the age difference between default imagery and the newest imagery in the historical imagery layer can be as much as 10 years (as it is here near D8).

Very often they don't use newer imagery as the default imagery due to quality issues. Some newer imagery may have clouds, be taken in the winter (dark) or has a lower resolution than aerial photography or older satellite imagery.


----------



## italystf

^^ There may be exceptions, but, at least here, recent imagery has usually the better resolution. For example, you can zoom enough till you clearly see road markings. That was unthinkable, for example, with 2005 or 2007 imagery. Quality has improved a lot in the past years, also in rural areas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, satellite imagery has become much better. But Google's focus is not on Europe. Some cities in India or South America get updated over 30 times per year.


----------



## tfd543

How do they take the images ? I wont believe that planes are flying around for such a thing. Maybe they're using drones ?


----------



## Trupman

Planes for aerial imagery, satellites for satellite imagery. There are several different companies that provide remote sensing of Earth.


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, satellite imagery has become much better. But Google's focus is not on Europe. Some cities in India or South America get updated over 30 times per year.


My house was built in 2012.

But the entire town still looks on Google Maps as a farm field with a old barn where sits my house :lol:

In the Streetview it was better updated... there street is there (obviously) and a hole where the house would be built :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D7*

Construction started today on a 3.8 km segment of D7 between Postoloprty and Bitozeves. Completion is scheduled in 19 months.


----------



## Luki_SL

The Lhotsko village bypass (I-49) was opened last week. Completed in 18 months, cost 186 910 402,00 Kč, cost 186 910 402,00 Kč

 Location


----------



## mapman:cz

Luki_SL said:


> The Lhotsko village bypass (I-49) was opened last week. Completed in 18 months,, cost 186 910 402,00 Kč
> 
> Location inwestycji


Just a little correction, this section has been opened to traffic since wednesday, 21st of September. 

Project page | Pictures from opening | Press release | Infoleaflet


----------



## Surel

Motorway D3, Borek - Úsilné





Motorway D3, Interchange Úsilné


----------



## Luki_SL

It may be some delay with the opening of the D8 last segment : http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/zpravy/na-d8-se-objevily-dalsi-problemy-s-nestabilnim-podlozim/1402886


----------



## tfd543

What is it in English?


----------



## MichiH

^^ "problems with the unstable subsoil"


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It`s this same problem like before...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Greeks had a similar landslide problem on A7. They built an arch bridge across the slide.


----------



## Ices77

> "Nepustíme tam nikoho, pokud by ta dálnice nebyla stoprocentně spolehlivá," uvedl Ťok. Bezpečnost provozu je podle ministra důležitější než slibovaný termín. Přesto ale úřad zatím s otevřením dálnice v prosinci počítá. S Ředitelstvím silnic a dálnic (ŘSD) nyní pracuje na vyřešení problému.


Loose translation: 

"We will not let anybody in there if the highway was not one hundred percent reliable," said Minister of Transport Tok. According to Minister is operational safety more important than the promised deadline. Nevertheless the ministerial office counts yet with an opening of motorway in December. With Road and Motorway Directorate (RSD) is now working to solve the problem.


----------



## Ices77

News from *D3 Ševětín - Borek*: 

Contract had been signed in August, now in October earthing works and relocation of engineering networks are being performed, official construction start should follow in March. Actual leaflet is here. 

Thus north from Ceske Budejovice are four sections under construction, or in preparatory earthing works with total lenght of more than 25 km.

D3/R3 visualisation in southern Czechia:


----------



## Ices77

More from *D3*:

České Budějovice motorway bypass is tendered. Anticipated construction start is next year. It is divided in two parts Úsilné – Hodějovice and Hodějovice – Dolní Třebonín with total lenght of 19,7 km. Actual leaflets are here and here.

Visualisation of *D3 Úsilné – Hodějovice*:






and *D3 Hodějovice – Dolní Třebonín*, first part of video up to 7:12.:


----------



## Jaromir

*Proposal of road construction for next year*

http://www.mdcr.cz/NR/rdonlyres/7546AC2B-12FA-4789-948A-AB1FE647C866/0/RSDmapa.pdf

Black - existing
Green - under constraction
Blue - planned


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Greeks had a similar landslide problem on A7. They built an arch bridge across the slide.


There surfaces some more details about the D8 problem. The information doesn't have to be 100 % correct, but I would say that it is quite right.


That place where the landslide happened is just one of many landslide fields there. The whole side of the hill is full with old landslides and the whole slope all the way to the Labe river is not quite stable. According to some geologists the instability on the place where the D8 runs reaches up to 40 meters depth.

The latest development is that the elevated motorway that follows after the critical place is also standing on such instability and in no way is it anchored 40 meters deep. There's movement monitoring and there have been rumours that there's been movement on the viaduct pillars in order of 1 - 1,5 centimetres, what more, there's been rumours that the pillars are sinking.

Problems at the beginning of the viaduct further on after the landslide, on the same hill slope.









Drilling of the drainage gravel wells.










The latest work is that they are alleviating the pressure on the beginning of the viaduct and are mining away the old soil that should be replaced with lighter material. They are also constructing gravel wells to drain the water from around and under the motorway. There are talks about anchoring, and about injecting concrete. (There's been some anchoring at the place of the landslide, but not further on alongside the motorway).

I am quite curious whether they will be able, and whether they will dare, to open the motorway, even if they would employ constant monitoring and possible early warning systems with traffic lights.

Looking back, a long base tunnel doesn't seem to be such a bad solution after all, although it would also pose some challenges. In any way, this construction was brutally underestimated and it seems it will swallow quite en extra portion of money.


----------



## Surel

September update from the first class road I/11 Třanovice - Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice construction.
http://www.msksilnice11rsd.cz/index.php/foto


----------



## Surel

A few Facebook aerial photo's from the D3 motorway construction in South Bohemia.
https://www.facebook.com/Metrostav/photos_stream


----------



## Surel

Surel said:


> September update from the first class road I/11 Třanovice - Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice construction.


Some of the contractors under the Mota-Engil Central Europe group have problems and want to step out of the contract, SDS Exmost announced default.

http://ostrava.idnes.cz/obchvat-tri...ravy.aspx?c=A161026_182342_ostrava-zpravy_fer


----------



## Ices77

Not only motorways, or motorway-like projects are projected or under construction. 2,6 km bypass of Velemyšleves on the road I/27 between Žatec and Most should be opened next month.  Actual leaflet is here.

Video of 0,5 km estacade south of Velemyšleves under construction, published in April:


----------



## Kanadzie

Surel said:


> September update from the first class road I/11 Třanovice - Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice construction.
> http://www.msksilnice11rsd.cz/index.php/foto


I guess to assuage complaints of losing view of the countryside, as in PL, they put back the image of cows :lol:


----------



## Surel

Kanadzie said:


> I guess to assuage complaints of losing view of the countryside, as in PL, they put back the image of cows :lol:


Although it might not look like it, this area belongs to quite densely populated conurbation. It is one of the most densely populated areas in Europe - the Silesion conurbation (Ostrava, Katowice, Krakow).

There are houses all around the highway.
https://mapy.cz/zakladni?x=18.6257022&y=49.6726143&z=13


----------



## belerophon

Again, i do travel to Romania this year, around the first sunday in advent. Last time(s) i was promised, that the renovation programm on D1 would come to a halt in winter. But this year i go 2 weeks earlier. How will it turn out this time?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2 sections were just completed in the last 2 weeks. 

You can view the status on this website: http://www.novad1.cz/


----------



## patakcze

On 27th November there could be one or two sections still under reconstruction. But it shouldn't cause any bigger problems because those sections have lower AADT.

Better news is that this years most cumbersome section (EXIT29 Hvězdonice - EXIT34 Ostředek) is completely finished and fully opened for traffic.


----------



## mapman:cz

There is a website, that shows delays / traffic congestions on main routes in Czechia. See https://rodos.vsb.cz/CzechRepublic.aspx and click for instance on the 3 min mark at to top right of the page. The delay in min shows up ...


----------



## Surel

Surel said:


> There surfaces some more details about the D8 problem. The information doesn't have to be 100 % correct, but I would say that it is quite right.
> 
> 
> That place where the landslide happened is just one of many landslide fields there. The whole side of the hill is full with old landslides and the whole slope all the way to the Labe river is not quite stable. According to some geologists the instability on the place where the D8 runs reaches up to 40 meters depth.
> 
> The latest development is that the elevated motorway that follows after the critical place is also standing on such instability and in no way is it anchored 40 meters deep. There's movement monitoring and there have been rumours that there's been movement on the viaduct pillars in order of 1 - 1,5 centimetres, what more, there's been rumours that the pillars are sinking.
> 
> Problems at the beginning of the viaduct further on after the landslide, on the same hill slope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilling of the drainage gravel wells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest work is that they are alleviating the pressure on the beginning of the viaduct and are mining away the old soil that should be replaced with lighter material. They are also constructing gravel wells to drain the water from around and under the motorway. There are talks about anchoring, and about injecting concrete. (There's been some anchoring at the place of the landslide, but not further on alongside the motorway).
> 
> I am quite curious whether they will be able, and whether they will dare, to open the motorway, even if they would employ constant monitoring and possible early warning systems with traffic lights.
> 
> Looking back, a long base tunnel doesn't seem to be such a bad solution after all, although it would also pose some challenges. In any way, this construction was brutally underestimated and it seems it will swallow quite en extra portion of money.


This is how it looks now.


----------



## tfd543

Tok keeps promising that it will open in December.


----------



## Ices77

In the next few days two road projects will be opened to traffic:



I/26 bypass of Staňkov, leaflet, between Plzeň and Domažlice













and I/35 Rožnov pod Radhoštěm, widening of I/35 in the town center from 1+1 to 2+2. Here is actual leaflet.


----------



## Ices77

October flight above D8 Lovosice Řehlovice with 9/2015 comparison in top left corner:


----------



## belerophon

A lot has been done, but it does not look liek to be opened tomorrow. The last announcement was December? Phew!


----------



## Ices77

^^ You can count with timeanddate.com


----------



## Ices77

On Sunday, November 20, reconstructed and widened I/35 in Rožnov pod Radhoštěm town center has been opened. Total lenght 1,1 km. It should ease the traffic jams in town center on international route E442. 


On November 22 bypass of Velemyševes in the leght of 2,6 km at I/27 has been opened to traffic. It will ease the traffic on I/27, especially on its more busy northern part and better connect neighbouring industrial zone. 




















Then about 100 fast charging electric stations on Czech road network in the next two years. Total number of electric charging stations in Czechia is 248, in some of them however, charging takes even more than hour. New stations will throughly cover the core motorway network D1, D2, D5 and D8. 
Stations will be constructed by ČEZ, Pražská energetická and EON. 30 minutes of charging should be sufficient for 300 km drive and should cost around 120 CZK, or 4,5 Euro.

More at: http://www.rozhlas.cz/regina/denik/_zprava/1670877


----------



## Longbottom

The Prackovice viaduct is supposed to be put to test next week to see if the anchoring worked or not. There will also be a warning system installed in case the construction starts to move again. All according to today's issue of the "Dnes".


----------



## JackFrost

Question: I always thought Prague has no complete motorway ring, but it seems it has: 

From east to west:

D10 -> D0-> Sterboholska spojka -> Jizni spojka -> Barrandovksy most -> Dobriská -> Mestsky okruh -> D8 -> D10

Or are there parts still under construction?


----------



## Trupman

Technically there are 2 motorway rings planned in Prague. The inner ring (Městský okruh = MO) and outer ring (Pražský okruh = D0, formerly R1). Both are about halfway constructed. Here is slightly outdated map from 2004. The southern part of D0 is already constructed, the same with NW part of MO.










Theoretically, if you want now to go around Prague on roads of motorway standard combining both unfinished ringroads, yes you partly can. But there are still parts that are problematic. V Holešovičkách street and Spořilovská street are both going through residential areas where speed limit is only 50 km/h due to noise pollution. Also Jižní spojka is the busiest road in the whole country so you can expect there long traffic jams anytime. 

Unfortunately, there are no parts u/c at the moment. The closest one to start should be D0 in between D1 and I/12 junctions (taking away transit from Jižní spojka and Štěrboholská spojka), but there are several problems with NIMBYs. Also very problematic is NW connection between D8 and D7. You can take the new city tunnel Blanka but then there is no radial connection to outer ring.


----------



## hiob

traffic accident on D2 caught by security camera, full story http://tydenikpolicie.cz/bezpecnostni-kamera-na-benzince-zachytila-vaznou-nehodu-na-dalnici-d2/


----------



## SRC_100

^^
According to the article the driver has been taken to a hospital with serious injuries, but still alive.


----------



## alesmarv

The thread name (given it is in English) should be changed to the correct form of Czechia. (Česko). So that it matches the naming convention of all the other threads.
It should be: [CZ] Czechia | road infrastructure • České Dálnice

Czechia is listed in the United Nations´ databases “UNTERM” and “UNGEGN” as the official short name of the Czech Republic.

Google maps shows Czechia.

Wikipedia will change to Czechia some time this year to match international naming standards.

Czechia is the English short-form name for Czech Republic much like Slovakia is the short for name for the Slovak Republic. Every major language has their own correct short form version for Czech Republic. For English it is Czechia.



> The decision about the name “Czechia” has been made by those who are qualified by the law to make it. November 2014 statement of the Terminological Committee of the Czech Office for Surveying, Mapping and Cadaster states: “According to the article 3 of Act 1994/200 on Land Surveying, the standardization of names of settlement and non-settlement units is a land surveying activity in public interest and its results and recommendations should be followed by national and local state institutions. The position of the Terminological Committee of the Czech Office for Surveying, Mapping and Cadaster, an advisory authority of the Czech Office for Surveying, Mapping and Cadaster for the codification of country names, on the use of the name Česko and its foreign language variants (Czechia, Tschechien, Tchéquie, Chequia…) is positive. This position on the use of the one-word name Česko and its equivalents in foreign languages has not changed since 1993. The experts unequivocally recommended the use of “Czechia” in English and its variants in other language (Tschechien, Tchéquie, Chequia etc.). This is not an opinion but the outcome of the process of standardization.”


Lets get it over with and make the change. Czechia is logical, its the correct short form name, and believe me as a native English/Czech speaker its so much more pleasant and easy to use. It also takes no time to get used to it.

Also the reason I ask for the change is that standardization is good and every bit helps. Including correcting the thread title that has been viewed/clicked on 877,868 times. This does not include casual glaces of people who don't open the thread up.


----------



## Trupman

Wow, this is the longest post about literally NOTHING I've ever read.


----------



## tfd543

Lol. Gotta love Politics and their bureaucratic way of adressing everything.


----------



## Hank Hodinky

Either way is fine with me but the letter "D" in the name of the thread ought to be lower case. It's either "České dálnice" if it's supposed to be the name of this thread in Czech or "české dálnice" simply meaning motorways in said country.

EDIT: Cool. Thanks.


----------



## alesmarv

Trupman said:


> Wow, this is the longest post about literally NOTHING I've ever read.


Not about nothing. I wanted to be clear and provide convincing and accurate information. Changing names is a big thing. Czechia is now here to stay. Google is in the process of updating ALL their databases to reflect the new name (where countries short form name is used, i.e. anywhere France is used Czechia will also be used). Be it Youtube, Google maps, Google Flights, some obscure drop down on one of the hundreds of thousands of webpages that use Google to run their pre populated country name drop downs. It will all show Czechia before the year is up. On top of this the Czech sports teams when using English will use Czechia moving forward. I even forgot to mention that ISO 3166 standard published by the International Organization for Standardization uses Czechia. UN of course. US state department. List goes on.

Czechia is now here to stay, and frankly Google will be the biggest catalyst of the rapid change we will see. Its not just Google products but half the web runs of their databases.

Anyways thanks for changing the title. Trust me you will all get used to it and eventually wonder why you kept using the long form name for so long (in English).


----------



## Luki_SL

D1 motorway reconstruction works starts today on section Velká Bíteš – Devět křížů (km 162,750– 168,170). The carriageway towards Praha will be rebuilt. All works should be completed in June.

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/715922ed-60e4-4946-b04d-60df2a71b849

 Map 

Contractor : Alpine Bau CZ a. s, OHL ŽS, a. s., EUROVIA CS, a. s.


----------



## tfd543

June already ? Thats fast. How long are they to renovate each of the 20'ish sections in average ?


----------



## Surel

Surel said:


> The monitoring does look good and they presume that they could open the second lane in about three months.
> 
> They will resume the stabilizing works.
> 
> http://usti.idnes.cz/omezeni-na-nov...zpravy.aspx?c=A170104_161521_usti-zpravy_vac2


Now they say that maybe in the summer..... (opening the second carriageway on D8).

http://archiv.ihned.cz/c1-65643220-ctyrmi-pruhy-na-d8-se-nepojede-driv-nez-v-lete


----------



## Luki_SL

tfd543 said:


> June already ? Thats fast. How long are they to renovate each of the 20'ish sections in average ?




That`s only single carriageway reconstruction, not both.


----------



## tfd543

Ok


----------



## Luki_SL

The next section of D1 motorway to reconstruction :
EXIT 112 Jihlava – EXIT 119 Velký Beranov (km 113,320–119,300) - right lanes in each directions : 

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/179eb35b-fa25-490c-a1fa-6086d6eb28f1


----------



## Ices77

*Motorways maintenance 2017*

About 72 km of motorways should be reconstructed this year, according to ŘSD, however, in both directions. This number does not count D1 modernisation between Mirošovice and Kývalka. It seems, that this year the important focus will be on sections near two major cities, Prague and Brno.


----------



## Verso

The name "Czechia" is fine in informal conversations, but it looks a bit silly in the title.


----------



## sotonsi

Verso said:


> The name "Czechia" is fine in informal conversations, but it looks a bit silly in the title.


hno:hno:hno:

Shall we change the Slovenian thread to "Republic of Slovenia" as "Slovenia" is too informal?


----------



## Verso

So when will we rename the Dominican Republic into Dominicania?


----------



## italystf

Verso said:


> So when will we rename the Dominican Republic into Dominicania?


When Dominican govenment will declare it official.


----------



## Surel

Verso said:


> So when will we rename the Dominican Republic into Dominicania?


There's been no renaming aside from the renaming of the thread title.

Czechia is still the Czech Republic, it hasn't been renamed. It simply got an additional version of its name. A short version. A version of its name already existing in many languages.

Surprisingly, its not so hard to get used to it. I guess the Dutch language played a role in my case , not a big deal when you use it already almost everyday anyway. Tsjechië or Czechia, who cares. Czechlands would be cool, but we are not in the middle ages anymore...


----------



## italystf

Yes, Czech Republic wasn't renamed, it simply got its short name, like all other European countries.
On the opposite, Hungary cancelled its old long name (Republic of Hungary) 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Ices77

Next week will be official construction kickstart of D3 Ševětín - Borek.


----------



## Ices77

*Opava bypass*

Construction of an eastern part of northern bypass of Opava began on Monday. Although the lenght is just 1,7 km, it will detour the transit traffic from the city center of the 58k settlement. Quite extensive pyrotechnical research was performed on the site, as this was the place of one of the biggest WWII battlefields on Czech territorry. It is a part of the road I/11 with planned opening in January 2020. 












Here is visualisation, including western part of bypass, which should be constructed around 2020:


----------



## Ices77

First asphalting works on I/11 Nebory -Oldřichovice - Bystřice. Due to unconfirmed statements the whole section should open till September 30 this year.










More at February foto section: http://www.msksilnice11rsd.cz/index.php/foto-bystrice


----------



## Luki_SL

Report from D3 Ševětín - Borek construction site : http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/zpravy/v-...a-stavet-dalsi-cast-d3-za-933-milionu/1461527


----------



## Surel

Comparison of 2010 and 2016 AADT on the Czech roads.
https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/5ae17837-4257-4673-9682-cff1c350e70b

The pictures is quite big, therefore I post a link: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/wcm/connect/...&CACHEID=5df8811b-1289-4ac8-bb02-75db79c41b6d The 2016 values are depicted in yellow/green colour.

The souther part of Prague ring AADT is around 40-50 thousand, part between Slivenec – Třebonice reaching 75 thousands AADT.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The highest volume is on D1 in Prague with 99,300 vehicles per day.

Though Městský Okruh is / was busier.


----------



## Ices77

It is astonishing how the traffic surged on D10. I guess there might be other factors, than production increase in Škoda Mladá Boleslav.


----------



## Ices77

*D1 modernisation*

Another three sections of D1 modernisation start to be performed this month, Ostředek – Štěrnov, Hořice – Koberovice and Velké Meziříčí east – Lhotka. About thirty percent of the sections is completed now and at the end of this year the sections completition should reach fifty percent. 

This is the latest map:


----------



## Ices77

D6, former R6, in the near of Karlove Vary, ecoduct Jenišov in the back. Source: www.mdcr.cz.


----------



## Luki_SL

The construction of Lechovice bypass (I/53) starts today. It`ll be new 4,6km road south of the village. 
Completion date – December 2019.

Location: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/48.8749/16.2314
Source: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/5a1973ce-928f-49c3-81f8-af8bf563f593


----------



## rudiwien

^^

Do you have any information on when the Znojmo bypass Section III (i.e. the one coming from Austria) will be started?

With the Lechovice bypass, and Austria hopefully this year starting with the extension of S3 from Hollabrunn to Guntersdorf (almost all of the paperwork is done, especially the "environmental impact assessment" is confirmed by a court), this will turn into a nice alternative route from north/west of Vienna to Brno...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That ecoduct was mentioned as one of the worst-planned in Europe, as it is located right near some big-box stores.


----------



## Ices77

Rudi, 2019 is the preliminary planned date for construction start for Znojmo bypass section 3, with planned opening in 2023. Now the tender for documentation for building permit is running. Here is the link to actual information leaflet of ŘSD, the leaflet is constantly updated:
https://www.rsd.cz/mapa/attachment/...etak_s38-znojmo-obchvat-3st_1483373567937.pdf


----------



## Ices77

Chris, I did not find any English source about this fact of Jenišov ecoduct. Czech sources are critical for sure, but they are mostly critical for many issues public, or government orientated. Yes, they mention this ecoduct as redundant, not because it is in the very proximity of urban area, but because the regional planning was recently not in accordance with motorway corridor planning. However, on Prague ring D0 there are five ecoducts. Press also states, that Czechia has one of the highest density of ecoducts per motorway kilometer in Europe.


----------



## Negjana

@rudiwien: A5 in Austria opens this year, why would you want an alternative route that is much longer?


----------



## rudiwien

Negjana said:


> @rudiwien: A5 in Austria opens this year, why would you want an alternative route that is much longer?



I wrote "from north/west of Vienna to Brno", maybe that was ambiguous, that doesn't necessarily mean only from within Vienna.

Imagine you are coming from St. Pölten and want to go to Brno or further towards Poland, no need to go from S5 to A22 and S1 to A5, but you could go up the S3 and via Znojmo.

Of course with the A5 completed to Poysbrunn, you'd be faster than the route above as it is now. But with the extended S3 and the two bypasses in Czech, it is again very competitive, and most importantly, completely skips the motorways close to Vienna (such as A22)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ices77 said:


> Chris, I did not find any English source about this fact of Jenišov ecoduct. Czech sources are critical for sure, but they are mostly critical for many issues public, or government orientated. Yes, they mention this ecoduct as redundant, not because it is in the very proximity of urban area, but because the regional planning was recently not in accordance with motorway corridor planning. However, on Prague ring D0 there are five ecoducts. Press also states, that Czechia has one of the highest density of ecoducts per motorway kilometer in Europe.


I found it again: http://praguemonitor.com/2016/09/14/mfd-wildlife-crossings-costly-dysfunctional

The average price of Czech wildlife crossings is often higher than in other European countries and they are often built so badly that they hardly serve their original purpose

There are seven ecoducts built especially on the 20 kilometres of the by-pass road around Prague. The wildlife crossings there contributed to the Prague Ring becoming the most expensive motorway in the Czech Republic, MfD writes. However, even the most fervent environmentalists are wondering what big mammals are ready to enter the area of the Czech capital, it adds. The deer, for whom the Czech ecoducts are primarily built, will hardly ever do so, MfD writes.

There are some green bridges in the Czech Republic that were designed in a right place, but no one watched what would be going on around them. Due to this, their function has gradually vanished, MfD writes. This is exemplified by the animal bridge over the D6 motorway near Jenisovice, West Bohemia.

Next to the bridge, there is now a large shopping mall, which, naturally, deters the animals from the wild from entering the ecoduct, it adds.
There are also ecoducts which may be functional, but their location or design are far from being optimal, MfD writes.
​


----------



## Ices77

ChrisZwolle said:


> I found it again: http://praguemonitor.com/2016/09/14/mfd-wildlife-crossings-costly-dysfunctional
> 
> The average price of Czech wildlife crossings is often higher than in other European countries and they are often built so badly that they hardly serve their original purpose
> 
> There are seven ecoducts built especially on the 20 kilometres of the by-pass road around Prague. The wildlife crossings there contributed to the Prague Ring becoming the most expensive motorway in the Czech Republic, MfD writes. However, even the most fervent environmentalists are wondering what big mammals are ready to enter the area of the Czech capital, it adds. The deer, for whom the Czech ecoducts are primarily built, will hardly ever do so, MfD writes.
> 
> There are some green bridges in the Czech Republic that were designed in a right place, but no one watched what would be going on around them. Due to this, their function has gradually vanished, MfD writes. This is exemplified by the animal bridge over the D6 motorway near Jenisovice, West Bohemia.
> 
> Next to the bridge, there is now a large shopping mall, which, naturally, deters the animals from the wild from entering the ecoduct, it adds.
> There are also ecoducts which may be functional, but their location or design are far from being optimal, MfD writes.
> ​


The article is IMHO right in the fact, that planning of ecoducts should be in accordance with regional development plans, otherwise it is nothing but redundant investment. Regarding costs it is questionable, as in CZ and SK are often in the price for motorway included indulged investments, the local representatives often dont want to approve the sction without them and this sometimes higher the price. 

It is also important, that ecoducts will be maintained, eg. no big bushes and trees will be allowed to grow on it, fence around will be in order and the animals should be protected from the lights and noise from the motorway.

Anyway, by browsing an original article, this is the map of the existing and planned ecoducts in Czechia. New ones are planned to be constructed on D1 between Jihlava and Brno, the motorway was planned in the 60ies and beginning of 70ies, even before, where designers just did not incorporate them. 

http://www.zpravy.idnes.cz/foto.aspx?foto1=ANE65edc9_ekodukty.jpg


----------



## Surel

I think that these are the most recent aerial maps of the Czech Republic.

The construction of D1 around Přerov is visible. You need to click on "Změnit mapu" Chose "Ortofoto" and then you need to zoom in on Přerov.
http://geoportal.cuzk.cz/geoprohlizec/

Two galleries with photos from the construction of D1 between Přerov and Lipník.
http://prerovsky.denik.cz/galerie/s...pnikem-23-brezna-2017.html?mm=7594732&photo=1

http://martys73.rajce.idnes.cz/D1_brezen_2017/#


----------



## pmaciej7

ChrisZwolle said:


> Next to the bridge, there is now a large shopping mall, which, naturally, deters the animals from the wild from entering the ecoduct, it adds.


https://goo.gl/maps/qUgZzkLEct22


----------



## Ices77

Today began construction of I/34 section Roušťany - Pohled, east from Havlíčkův Brod in direction Pardubice. Completition of 2,9 km section is planned in August next year. 

Also in March began construction of a part of I/22 Strakonice bypass. Although just in the lenght of 1,5 km, it will detour heavy traffic from the town center. Completition is planned for 8/2018.


----------



## Ices77

*Vignette free sections*

This year became about 100 km, or 11 sections of motorways vignette free, all bypasses of bigger cities. Motorway bypasses of Plzeň, Olomouc, Prostějov, Ústí nad Labem, Kroměříž and Beroun as well as part of Prague outer ring D0. Also first motorway kilometers of D6, D7, D10 and D11, usually from the beginning of motorway up to the first exit are free of use. Already in January 2016 first 45 motorway kilometers became free for passanger cars drivers, bypasses of Brno and Ostrava for example and motorway border sections with Slovakia, Poland and Germany. 










Map in a *bigger resolution*


----------



## keber

^^ Why would that be good for?
And also, when will purchase of vignettes get easier and with the same price at all sellers?


----------



## Ices77

^^Mayors and locals often complain about the congested traffic in their towns/settlements. Most affected are nearby big cities and satelite villages, even if there is other alternative. Locals often use main road, instead of motorway to spare some money, what bring congestions on main artilleries, roads to the cities. 

According to the transport ministry there are more requests for the same vignette free approach from more cities and towns. Also Prague representatives for example requested, that entire outer ring D0 will be vignette free, this was, however, not approved. Interestingly, in 2016, when the first vignette free sections has been started, the sale of vignettes did not fall compared to 2015, quite a contrary. Up to August 2016 the sales were 4,3 bln CZK, which indicates, that it will exceed 2015 4,4 bln. CZK number. 

Then for different vignette prices I am not aware, that different vignette prices in Czech republic exist. The sales points at least in Czech republic, should their rabat take from the issuer, which is ŘSD and the price should be fix and same everywhere in the Czechia territory. The higher price could be, when you buy it in another country, but I am not sure, in the nearest petrol station in my city I buy SK, CZ and A vignettes without any additional costs. 

As of electronic vignette, 2019 is the soonest possible date, according to transport ministry statement. First the tender for the system should be announced, which is probably not the case before this year Autumn parliamentary election.


----------



## Ices77

March I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice (Třinec bypass) update. Includes aerial views, machines at work, details of site...


----------



## Ices77

March aerial shots from D3 north from České Budějovice. Photos include this year opened half profile Veselí nad Lužnicí – Bošilec. Thanks to mishak from ceskedalnice.cz.


----------



## Ices77

*Novelisation of Construction Code approved*



> Prague – Czech parliament, its one house respectively (Sněmovna) approved an extensive novelisation of the Construction Code, which aims to simplify and speed up authorization procedures. Now it merges separate territorial management, construction management and impact assessment on the environment (EIA). According to Minister of Regional Development Karla Šlechtová (for political party ANO) its aim is also to lower the beaurocracy in obtaining all permits, whether for residential buildings or even motorways. Novelisation now goes to the Senate (second House of Parliament) and if it is approved, it will get to the president for signing.
> 
> The Minister said that now if you get a building permit, the period lasts for some ten years, it could be reduced to five years, as a result of this Act novelisation. For the fastest possible adoption of a law advocates primarily Chamber of Commerce, which considered the current state unsustainable.
> 
> The newly introduced so-called coordinated authorization procedure will merge three now separate proceduresand that are planning procedure, construction management as well as the so-called EIA. Such a structure will be by one of the official decision simultaneously placed and permitted. The combined management will not be mandatory; The investor thus will be able to choose whether he/she wants to use it, or whether it will be proceeded according to existing legislation. The merger of both will be possible, for example in constructing of railways, roads or motorways.


Translated and shortened, original at: http://www.ceskenoviny.cz/zpravy/sn...u-ktera-ma-zrychlit-povolovani-staveb/1469656


----------



## Ices77

*D11 Hradec Králové - Smiřice*

First earthing and archeological works began at D11 Hradec Králové – Smiřice. Construction itself will begin in Autumn. In this month should also begin earthing and archeological works on new section of D35 motorway. 

Czech television reportage: http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/...11000140403-udalosti-v-regionech/video/534919


----------



## Ices77

*D11 Osičky - Hradec Králové*

Latest photos from D11 Osičky – Hradec Králové, thanks to pazve from ceskedalnice.cz. The section should be opened this autumn, maybe sooner.



















































































Here is also *[visualisation]* and *[full gallery]*.


----------



## Ices77

*Brno City Ring*

Brno city ring (Velký městský okruh Brno) is partially constructed, partially planned ring around second largest Czech city Brno. It has and will have collision free 2+2 lanes, but without emerergecy lane. Several tunnels are part of the ring, the longest one is Královopolský with lenght about 1260 m. Next part under construction will be western part Žabovřeská I (on the map "úsek Žabovřesky"), which will even have tunnel for trams... 









Blue – completed parts
Orange – planned parts
Green - completed motorway D1


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I thought the western part of the Brno city ring will be signed as D43 (old R43) :hm:


----------



## Ices77

^^D 43 is very distant future, well at least from approvals point of view are the parts of I/42 Brno City Ring far more ádvanced and also more prioritised. If everything goes fine, for example Žabovřesky part can go to construction this year.


----------



## Luki_SL

Sklené nad Oslavou city bypass contstruction starts today. It`ll be new 2,1km road (1+1) in I/37 corridor. Construction works shuold be finished in December 2018.

Location : https://mapy.cz/zakladni?x=16.0539289&y=49.4406692&z=15&source=muni&id=5250


----------



## Ices77

*D35 Opatovice - Časy - Ostrov*

Archeological and earthing works began on Friday on D35 Opatovice – Časy. On D35 Časy – Ostrov as well, but with some problems with some farmers, who have seeded their crops already. ŘSD already owns the most lands, but farmers protested, as they get dotations for the area they seed. This issue might be overcomed, however.
http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/re...m-pri-priprave-stavby-d35-spor-se-neuklidnuje


















These sections are almost thirty kilometers long alltogether and after completition will present a part of an alternative motorway connection between Bohemia and Moravia, first is D1.


Here is visualisation, especially worth seeing three level interchange Opatovice in 2:24.


----------



## Ices77

*I/38 Jihlava - Znojmo*

Driving video of I/38 between Jihlava bypass and Znojmo, AT border respectively. I/38 with its 256 km is the third longest first class road in the country, after I/11 and I/35. Video features exit from D1, motorway-like Jihlava bypass, divided 2+2 with emergency lane and almost 100 km of the route. Four time lapse video of the route is here.


----------



## Ices77

*Saturday closure of D1*

Motorway D1 will be closed for all traffic from Saturday 9 p.m. to Sunday 9 a.m. between kilometers 21 and 90. The reason is the demolition of three bridges, two on Ostředek - Šternov and one on Hořice - Koberovice section, as a part of D1 modernisation. ŘSD chose this time, because during Saturday night is traffic on one of the lowest levels in the week. Recommended bypass is I/3 and D3 to Tábor, then following I/19 and I/34 back to D1. 

Here is the map of bypass route by ŘSD:










Red crossed: closed sections of D1
Purple: bypass routes just for local traffic
Red: bypass route for passenger and truck traffic


----------



## x-type

are there any news about Třinec bypass? how is construction progressing and when is the expected time of end of the construction?
on GOogle Earth there is visible construction site up to road 68. what about section between road 68 and D48?


----------



## Ices77

x-type said:


> are there any news about Třinec bypass? how is construction progressing and when is the expected time of end of the construction?
> on GOogle Earth there is visible construction site up to road 68. what about section between road 68 and D48?


Some posts above there was a March update :


Ices77 said:


> March I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice (Třinec bypass) update. Includes aerial views, machines at work, details of site...


Opening should proceed in September. For adjacent section I/68 Třanovice – Nebory, which links Třinec bypass to D48, is running tender for construction and construction itself should be started this year, end of the spring, or beginning of the summer I would assume.


----------



## Ices77

*Třinec bypass*

Yesterday reportage from local TV, locals initially wanted the pedestrian crossing to be a part of the project, ŘSD later scrapped it, as they wanted to spare some money, but locals later found a way to have a crossing, not from ŘSD budget, but from other state transport fund as well as budget of the town Třinec.

Třinec bypass should open on October 5, while pedestrian crossing already in June, in local TV news from 2:35:


----------



## Ices77

*D11 Smiřice – Jaroměř*



Ices77 said:


> First earthing and archeological works began at D11 Hradec Králové – Smiřice. Construction itself will begin in Autumn. In this month should also begin earthing and archeological works on new section of D35 motorway.
> 
> Czech television reportage: http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/...11000140403-udalosti-v-regionech/video/534919


Last week began also archeological and earthing works on adjacent D11 section Smiřice – Jaroměř. So just east of Hradec Králové in the next few years will see about 25 kilometers of new motorways. 

http://hradecky.denik.cz/zpravy_region/dalnici-razi-dalsi-cestu-valce-i-buldozery-20170419.html


----------



## Ices77

*D0 Prague Ring*



ChrisZwolle said:


> Czech media reports that the construction of the eastern part of the D0 / Prague Ring Road may begin in late 2019. It's the D1 to D11 segment. An EIA should be completed by February 2017. It is 12 kilometers long.
> 
> https://www.novinky.cz/domaci/414026-dostavba-prazskeho-okruhu-ma-zacit-do-konce-2019.html


EIA documentation has been completed, then it was going to Minstry of Environment for control and last week the process EIA has been started. This is how the whole documentation looks like. Transport ministry also prepared the memorandum with Prague representatives about the cooperation in properties settlement, what could substantially speed up the land purchase. Source: www.mdcr.cz


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Are all those binders one single EIA, or several prints? All bundles look the same.


----------



## Ices77

It might be one, eventually two or three copies. But taking into account, that for example EIA for Temelin power plant weight was about 25 kilos I guess those are two copies maximum.


----------



## Ices77

*Podolský bridge*

Situated in Písek district and spanned above the Vltava river and Orlík dam this ferroconcrete arch bridge was at the time of its completition in 1949 the longest bridge in Czechoslovakia and one of the longest in Europe in that time. Total lenght is 510m and total height above the river is from 55 to 65 meters, the main arch is 150m long and eight minor archs 37 meters wide each.

Bridge proposals had been presented from 1923 and the decision about the bridge construction came in 1929. Old chain bridge was on this place before. Constructed in 1848 and although historically quite interesting, from beginning of twenties it did not meet the raising demands of the road transport. Another reason to build new bridge was the construction of Orlík dam and one of the ideas was to raise the height of the bridge by 19 meters, which was denied. Podolský bridge was in 1945 a part of demarcation line between US and Soviet soldiers, who liberated Czechoslovakia. Both bridges coexist together untill 1960, when old chain bridge has been dismantled, removed and constructed again in other place nearby, now named Stádlecký bridge. 

Podolský bridge is designed by Václav Janák, Antonín Brebera and Ladislav Pacholík and constructed by Ing. Bedřich Hlava company. On the sides of the bridge there are sidewalks for pedestrians, on both ends parking slots and on a left bank a sightseeing terrace.

In Paris modern architecture exhibition in 1937 the bridge project was awarded by golden medale and the title „le beau pont de l´Europe“. Another award came from water exhibition in 1939 in Liege.




















Old and new bridge coexisted together until 1960:


----------



## Ices77

*End of billboards on Czech motorways and first class roads*

From September is valid new law, which forbids any billboards on motorways and first class roads in a distance of 250m, or 50m from the route.










According to the regional coordinator of BESIP Pavel Cizek, billboards are dangerous for two reasons. "They mainly distract the driver from driving. Few do not look at the little dressed girl, even if it offers only some stupidity. In addition, in the event of an accident, the concrete plinth on which such a billboard is located might be a reason for injury, "said Čížek.

Four years ago, the crash of the van to the supply of the concrete structure of the giant commercial at Drysice in Vyškov district caused an injury to all nine car passengers. "At our instigation, the billboard owners have been liquidated it in several months," Alice Musilova, a senior police spokeswoman, said.

Banning billboards:
● The end of ads is September 2017, both billboards on state land and private land, in a 250-meter protection zone around highways and expressways, 50 meters around first class roads
● Ads disappear from the bridges, only road services advertising signs will be left to warn you, for example, of petrol stations
● The prohibition of billboards on roads in municipalities did not pass

It was in 2013 that the billboards were gradually reduced by roadmen. "Road ads graudually have disappeared. In particular, in Vyskov and Blansko, billboards are scrapped, with some exceptions, "said Jan Studecký, spokesman for the Road and Motorway Directorate (ŘSD).

The crash to the big billboards structure occurs so rare now in both regions, "said the Blansko police spokesman, Bohumil Malášek," and the reason that billboardof the inconsistency of the billboard is hard to prove.

In addition, the often tawdry billboards, according to the director of Kverulant company Vojtech Razimy, who has long favored their abolition, they also devastate the environment.

Source: http://blanensky.denik.cz/zpravy_re...ic-a-dalnic-je-uz-konec-nadobro-20170403.html


----------



## Ices77

D3 Borek Úsilné construction photos, thanks to Sudr from ceskedalnice.cz:







































Level crossing Úsilné aerial video:







D11 aerial video, sections east from Hradec Králové:


----------



## Ices77

*New Prague highway projected*

New EIA documentation has been completed for I/12 section Běchovice – Úvaly. This new 12,6 km should relieve the often jammed section of I/12 east of Prague in direction Kolín as well as bypass satellite villages Běchovice, Újezd nad Lesy and Úvaly. 
Section will be divided four lane road with emergency lane and grade intersection and should be constructed in accordance with eastern part of D0 Prague ring road Modletice – Běchovice, connection of D1 and D11. Construction start is projected in 2020.

Here is the map:












And visualisation:


----------



## MichiH

Ices77 said:


> Last week began also archeological and earthing works on adjacent D11 section Smiřice – Jaroměř. So just east of Hradec Králové in the next few years will see about 25 kilometers of new motorways.





Ices77 said:


> Archeological and earthing works began on Friday on D35 Opatovice – Časy. On D35 Časy – Ostrov as well


What does "earthing works" mean, clearance? According to the project pages, "construciton works" will begin in September/October.

I think I should not yet add the projects to my u/c list but in fall.

*D11:* Hradek Kralove – north of Smirice 15.2km (September 2017 to April 2021) – project – map
*D11:* north of Smirice – Jaromer-North 7.4km (September 2017 to September 2020) – project – map
*D35:* Opatovice – Casy 12.6km (October 2017 to February 2021) – project – map
*D35:* Casy – Ostrov 14.5km (October 2017 to February 2021) – project – map


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably archeological digs and utility relocations.


----------



## Ices77

I used the expression earthing works as direct translation from "zemní práce" from CZ/SK. It means the removing of the top soil, which is the most fertile soil type and according to the law it must be removed before any construction works are perfromed. 

It, however, does not mean the construction has began, the construction start is usually considered when the basements for the bridges/estacades, or road layer has began. I think the dates for D11 and D35 as for now should stay as they are.


----------



## X236K

Ices77 said:


> Construction start is projected in 2020.


2020? Is that really possible?


----------



## Ices77

X236K said:


> 2020? Is that really possible?


I think present Prague representatives are quite interested in improving traffic situation in the city. They will buy properties under future D0 Modletice - Běchovice, for example, this is at least what today press writes and this can also help I/12 Prague section. Of course delays could happen. Anyway, D0 511 and I/12 sections are most advanced new Prague motorways-like sections in respect to approvals I think. Northern D0 sections are now far from construction start.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Experience from the past 5-8 years shows that announced 'start of construction' dates by ŘSD are just guesswork. It could be 2020. It could also be 2021, 2023 or 2030. A large number of motorway projects that were planned to start in 2010-2015 still haven't started. 

For example in the late 2000s it appeared that D11 would've been extended to Jaroměř by 2013. Now we know better.


----------



## Ices77

Right, but you could not blame that much the motorways and roads construction before 2008. During the crisis 2008/2009 many projects were stopped, officially, or unoficcially, as some approvals were not sufficient, documents were missing, or similar facts. I think it also depends on the government, whether it is let´s say more "motorways" or "roads positive", or not. It is just my feeling, that this government has a taste for new motorways and roads, they passed new legislation, that simplifies approval process for example, but let´s see at the end of the year how many projects started from this year plan. 
Many first class roads have started according to this year plan, we´ll see, how it´s gonna be with motorways.


----------



## Ices77

*D49 Hulín - Fryšták*

Officially started in 2008, in 2010 the works on this 16,4 km section were halted at the most of the route. However, some objects, like level crossings and engineering works are being performed, especially in the near of Fryšták and Hulín. On the rest of the section are earthworks and archeological digs. Full construction is awaited from September.










Photos from level crossing in the near of Hulín:

November 2016:









April 2017:









May 2017:










And visualisation:


----------



## Ices77

*Electronic vignettes from 2019, truck toll changes*

Drivers of passenger cars and vans of up to 3.5 tonnes from 2019 will end the regular ritual of pulling old and sticking the new highway sticker. The Ministry of Transport wants to convert motorway stickers from paper to electronic. The material has already been sent to the inter-ministerial commentary procedure. New system promises both cost savings and simplification for the driver. 

It will save primarily on the costs of printing and distributing motorway stamps: prints cost 30 million CZK a year, distributing roughly 250 millions of CZK. The state estimates the material savings of at least six to eight percent. In Slovakia, where electronic toll stamps have been in place since January, they are more optimistic: they speak up to a fifth of savings.
The system should work as follows: the driver buys an annual mark for his registration mark via the Internet and the cameras located on the toll gates capture it. The system will see if a charge is paid for the brand. If so, it will delete the photo. If they discover the journey without payment, the officers shall initiate administrative proceedings. The new feature is that the driver will no longer have to carry a proof of a mark.

The plan also foresees places where the annual fee can be paid physically, especially beyond the border crossings. In the first place, however, the state will only offer variants for a calendar year or a month or 14 days. Later it should be possible to buy a time fee of 365 days from any date. Now, for example, anyone who gets the car in June will have to pay the toll mark for the whole year.

There is no problem with opposition parliament parties. "After a long time when the ministry concentrated on increasing repression, it comes up with a good proposal that will make it easier to pay for toll roads and increase passenger comfort. The introduction of modern transport technologies should also continue with the more frequent use of electronic tag variables responding to the current state of transport. Given the speed of the work of the Ministry of Transport, I fear that we will see the changes in a few years, "says former Transport Minister Zbynek Stanjura (ODS party).

Originals at: http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/papirove-...doprava.aspx?c=A160517_164444_eko-doprava_rts,
http://ekonomika.idnes.cz/dalnice-c...ekonomika.aspx?c=A170512_215330_ekonomika_ale


_Motorway stickers price evolution_:










"We are dealing with the Ministry of Transport to modify the law that would allow the introduction of electronic motorway toll stamps. On this occasion, as part of the comments, we will propose a shift in the ceiling for the price of motorway vouchers, "said Zbyněk Hořelica, Director of the State Transport Infrastructure Fund.

Up to now, the state law allows for a maximum of 1 500 crowns for each car to be collected for motorway stamps. The last price increase for the maximum amount occurred in 2012, since then the price has not moved. Hořelica did not indicate the amount of the ceiling for the price of the motorway to move. It is certain that the price will rise in the first place since 2019. "It will depend on the attitude of the ministry and the new government," Hořelica said.

State revenues from highway stamps are growing steadily, and last year they paid drivers for coupons worth 4.6 billion CZK. 


*Toll for trucks*

There is also a rise in toll rates for trucks and freight wagons. The new chart is developed by Deloitte's project manager, who advises the ministry to prepare a toll service competition. Toll revenues in the Czech Republic do not grow as fast as truck traffic increases. This is mainly the advantage of trucks with the highest emission standards. It was introduced at a time when these cars were paying for an exception. Today, however, it is common practice and other new trucks than those complying with Euro 6 can not be purchased. However, carriers still pay considerably less for them.

Thus, at least hundreds of millions of crowns flee the state annually, and because of this it fails to exceed the threshold of 10 billion crowns collected on tolls per year. According to Inoxive data, the yield of each kilometer on average is less than four crowns.

This is why, according to myth, Czecia is cheaper compared to its neighbors. For example, a three-axle freight wagon with an Euro 6 emission class will pay 25 cents per kilometer of driving in Austria, or about 6.60 CZK. In the Czech Republic except for Friday afternoons it is 2,85 CZK. "A long-term and legible tolling strategy should be adopted," said Hořelica, SFDI (State Fund for Transport Infrastructure) chief executive officer. According to the president of ČESMAD Bohemia (truckers association) Vojtěch Hromíř, so far there has been no talk of changing the toll rates.

_Historical truck toll revenues and costs chart_


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem with toll rates according to euro emission class is that you're trying to fund road construction while giving discount to clean trucks. While useful for environmental purposes, it's not as useful for financial purposes. The road construction cost is the same for a euro 1 truck as it is for a euro 6 truck. 

This is why privatized toll roads generally do not hand out discounts according to euro emission classes. In France the truck pay tolls according to length / axles, not environmental standards. It can also not be integrated in such tolling systems. 

A big problem these days is AdBlue manipulation. AdBlue is the primary reason why trucks of euro 5/6 standard even exist. It cleans the exhaust. Without AdBlue, these trucks would be euro 3 class or below. But many trucking companies, in particular in central and eastern Europe, use devices to manipulate the engine management system. That way they don't consume AdBlue, and thus their emissions are worse. This is not only bad for the environment, but they are also paying less tolls than they should, leading to unfair competition and a loss of revenue.


----------



## Ices77

Ad 1, totally agree.
Ad 2, France is, however a big country with quite a few toll companies, which could have similar strategies and environmental policies. Still interesting to know, how the truck toll works there.
Then I think it is too general to say truck companies especially from CE and EE countries manipulate the engine management system. Is there any reliable statistics, or is it just the news compilation.. Also if I understand it correctly, AdBlue addition is legal, other additives, which could be substitutes for AdBlue are often not legal. Btw, AdBlue is not an invention of EE.. Manipulating engine management system is for sure a problem that needs to be solved. However, I don t think it concerns just the trucks, but also passenger cars, see for example this article.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> The road construction cost is the same for a euro 1 truck as it is for a euro 6 truck.
> 
> This is why privatized toll roads generally do not hand out discounts according to euro emission classes. In France the truck pay tolls according to length / axles, not environmental standards. It can also not be integrated in such tolling systems.


Sure, a private toll agency cannot distinguish environmental standards but I don't see any problem to do it for non-private toll roads. If the government wants to have less or cleaner emissions, it's a good way to reach this goal. It just means that vehicles with worse emissions have to pay more. Let's say, they pay a fine for being more dirty.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

When older trucks are written off and newer trucks enter the market, the toll revenue will go down, as more and more trucks are eligible for the lower toll rates. While this may be an environmental success, it also reduces funding for infrastructure, in particular when toll revenue is directly funding it. For example through an infrastructure or road fund.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> When older trucks are written off and newer trucks enter the market, the toll revenue will go down, as more and more trucks are eligible for the lower toll rates. While this may be an environmental success, it also reduces funding for infrastructure, in particular when toll revenue is directly funding it. For example through an infrastructure or road fund.


Of course, but that's intended! The toll must be calculated that the required funding is available with the lowest toll. If it's too low, it must be raised.


----------



## Ices77

*Brno speed limits map*

Especially for those, travelling to the second largest Czech city, this is Brno speed limits map, by mapman.cz:


----------



## Ices77

Archeological works began at *D1 Říkovice - Přerov*:






























*I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice *May update:


----------



## Kemo

A tender was launched for the southernmost section of Polish S3 motorway. It will be a continuation of Czech D11.
This section of S3 should be completed in about 5 years (long time because it is a mountainous terrain with tunnels). What is the possible date for completion of D11?


----------



## Ices77

Kemo said:


> A tender was launched for the southernmost section of Polish S3 motorway. It will be a continuation of Czech D11.
> This section of S3 should be completed in about 5 years (long time because it is a mountainous terrain with tunnels). What is the possible date for completion of D11?


Up to Jaroměř the sections are construction tendered and under archeological works with planned construction start in autumn. From Jaroměř there are two D11 sections, Jaroměř - Trutnov and Trutnov - border, about the lenght of 20 km each. Section Trutnov - border CZ/PL is more challenging, but it seems the construction start will be much sooner. Planned opening of the section Jaroměř - Trutnov is 2024 with construction start 2022 and construction start for Trutnov - border is 2019, if approvals will proceed smoothly. Regarding D11/S3 connection is Poland ahead with border section possible construction start next year, Czechia could start its border connection in 2019.


----------



## Ices77

*I/3 Mirošovice – Benešov now 2+1*










On June 2, the construction works were completed at about 12,5 km section of I/3 Mirošovice – Benešov. 
The works comprised adaptation of the section to 2+1 undivided lanes, then adaptation of three interchanges, now the whole section interchanges are fully grade separated, then partially widening of road and prolonging of exit and entrance ramps. Construction works lasted about a year.

I/3 is one of the busiest first class roads in Czechia with AADT about 24.500 in the near of Benešov. As next I/3 consctruction section will be Olbramovice bypass, already several months tendered.


----------



## Surel

^^
It's a great upgrade, but I think they should've really gone for a divider as well. But the guess that perhaps there was not enough space, i.e. acquiring that extra meter would complicate the process enormously? Or would it require more than that? I.e. there would be needed wider shoulders as well then?


----------



## Ices77

Surel said:


> ^^
> It's a great upgrade, but I think they should've really gone for a divider as well. But the guess that perhaps there was not enough space, i.e. acquiring that extra meter would complicate the process enormously? Or would it require more than that? I.e. there would be needed wider shoulders as well then?


Also I would rather see divided 2+2, or at least 1+2 all the route, the section is also known to be one of the most accidental in entire country. New jersey profile all the route could be the solution, it does not need any special documentation approvals.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But no sign of D3 in this area. The fact that they are upgrading I/3 anyway shows perhaps how much priority D3 has?


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> But no sign of D3 in this area. The fact that they are upgrading I/3 anyway shows perhaps how much priority D3 has?


It's good that they upgrade I/3, it would need to be upgraded also if D3 was already under construction (if only for the safety reasons). But all of these projects are in planning for many years. The discussion about enlarging I/3 went through already in 2004. Right now, they don't think that D3 will be under construction before ~2025.

They are not able to get further than the endless discussions about where en how. Giving priority to anything is just a worthless proclamation that doesn't have any foundation in the reality.

Sometimes I think that this enormous slackness and dullness in the process is simply to someone's benefit.

The infrastructure planning and construction in the Czech Republic is really in miserable state and although that there are some slight improvements, there's zero fresh wind. It's all quite disappointing and depressing. I could understand if all this would be a budget problem, if there would not be money to do all the investments. But that's simply not the problem, there's money enough. It's simple incompetence, that's all.


----------



## Luki_SL

Na początku miesiąca zakończono rozbudowę 12,5km trasy I/3 Mirošovice – Benešov do przekroju 2+1 (naprzemiennie). Docelowo ten odcinek ma zastąpić autostrada D3, ale nie do końca wiadomo kiedy to będzie.
Zauważcie, że jest tam podwójna ciągła. Czesi niekoniecznie ją stosują 



Ices77 said:


>


----------



## mapman:cz

^^ Luki - I guess you intended to post this into polish section 



ChrisZwolle said:


> But no sign of D3 in this area. The fact that they are upgrading I/3 anyway shows perhaps how much priority D3 has?





Surel said:


> ...
> 
> The infrastructure planning and construction in the Czech Republic is really in miserable state and although that there are some slight improvements, there's zero fresh wind. It's all quite disappointing and depressing. I could understand if all this would be a budget problem, if there would not be money to do all the investments. But that's simply not the problem, there's money enough. It's simple incompetence, that's all.


I would not say it's simple incompetence - it's just a combination of several factors contributing to all of this. 

First there were governments literally "tunnelling" money from infrastructure project (until 2010) - these folks didn't have to deal with bad legislature (laws etc) because they were not afraid of anything. 

Then a period of investigating and denying of all of the progress made by previous governments came into place. Many projects were put on hold or re-projected to find some savings - this lead to many incompetent decisions that made some project senseless.

Last three years are finally promising in restarting the planning and building process. Many progressive legal acts have been approved or are in approval process. On the other track - the investor - Road and Motorway Directorate - set a good pace in the planning and tendering process. The bad thing is that a real outcome (opening of new sections) can be seen at first in a few years period, it's not a matter of days or months.

Regarding the D3 motorway - EIA has been completed and zoning permit is to be issued now for the Prague - Tábor section. Taking the current legislature and experience into account, we can expect the real ground works around 2024...


----------



## Ices77

Well, guys, I would assume, that until 2020 is modernisation of D1 a priority number one, with by far the biggest number of projects and resources, during 2020 - 2024 it will be D35 and a time for central Bohemian D3 comes in 2024 approximately. Other motorway sections are important as well, but these seem to be top priorities.

D35 as a second motorway connection between Bohemia and Moravia seems to have really higher priority, than central Bohemian D3, about six sections are planned to start in 2020 and they are approximately in the same stage of approvals and will run through difficult terrain. Similar seems to happen with northern D3, about five sections with about the same of approval and through different terrain as well. And until the D3 completition, which seems to be between 2028 and 2030, upgraded I/3, eventually D4 will take the traffic flow south from Prague.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Is it true that last section of D11 to the border is planned to be built sooner than few one before?

IMO all D35 should be built before D1 reconstruction. Why? Because it would take traffic from Moravia, middle and east part of Poland, Slovakia towards Praha or/end western Czechia.


----------



## mapman:cz

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Is it true that last section of D11 to the border is planned to be built sooner than few one before?
> 
> IMO all D35 should be built before D1 reconstruction. Why? Because it would take traffic from Moravia, middle and east part of Poland, Slovakia towards Praha or/end western Czechia.


Yep, the last section bypassing Trutnov and a narrow curvy section to the border shall be opened sooner than the last missing stretch between Jaroměř and Trutnov. There are some issues with neighbouring villages and ground waters. Personally I think that the I/37 road in this section is capable of withstanding the 3 years of heavy traffic despite its profile.


----------



## Surel

^^
^^
Yes I agree with what you wrote (@Mapman), there are some positive signs, but it takes so enormously long before anything changes. And I do not mean that I would need to see the actual construction right away, but I would say that 4 years is a long enough time to adjust, speed up and tune out the system so that it can work fast and efficiently and produce 100 km of tendered construction permits a year.

If there should be given a priority to anything, it should be just this. That the system works. There doesn't need to be some hard choosing between this project or that project. There's money enough to churn out 100 km of motorways every year. What is missing is the expertise and conditions for the planning, evaluations, zoning permits, buying the land etc. This should be the priority, not which section will be built first. If the system works, the whole network could be finished in 10 years time.

The country is losing an enormous amount of economic growth because of the missing infrastructure, and the politicians, as well as the state bureaucracy, are simply ignoring it instead of making it a political priority number one.


----------



## Ices77

*I/44 Cervenohorske mountain pass*

Last Friday about 7,9 km section of completely modernised *I/44 Červenohorské sedlo* (Červenohorské mountain pass) south between Šumperk and Jeseník has been opened. Road I/44 is in this section with elevation of 1013 meters the highest elevated first class road in Czechia. It is a continuation of Červenohorské sedlo north, which had been modernised in 2008. Photos are from Metrostav facebook page. 
The works encompassed new road layer, widening in bendings, construction of sections in which overtaking is possible, bridges reconstruction and steel barriers. 






































More pictures are here.


----------



## bewu1

mapman:cz said:


> (...)
> I would not say it's simple incompetence - it's just a combination of several factors contributing to all of this.
> 
> First there were governments literally "tunnelling" money from infrastructure project (until 2010) - these folks didn't have to deal with bad legislature (laws etc) because they were not afraid of anything.
> 
> Then a period of investigating and denying of all of the progress made by previous governments came into place. Many projects were put on hold or re-projected to find some savings - this lead to many incompetent decisions that made some project senseless.
> 
> Last three years are finally promising in restarting the planning and building process. Many progressive legal acts have been approved or are in approval process. On the other track - the investor - Road and Motorway Directorate - set a good pace in the planning and tendering process. The bad thing is that a real outcome (opening of new sections) can be seen at first in a few years period, it's not a matter of days or months. (...)


The whole process of motorways construction in the Czech Republic needed (needs) overhaul. What is the most striking is more than 10 years of dispute re: pre-2004' EIA on some sections and very ridiculous case of 10 (?) years of expropriation of land for D11 construction in area of Hradec Kralove. And this happens when the Czech Republic has a significant budget surplus which can easily be diverted in road construction.


----------



## and802

*roadworks map*

good day colleagues

do you have or can you paste a link to the current motorway roadworks map in Czechia ? just I would like to understand what I am going to face on my trip from Austria to Poland


----------



## Jaromir

*Traffic on the roads*



and802 said:


> good day colleagues
> 
> do you have or can you paste a link to the current motorway roadworks map in Czechia ? just I would like to understand what I am going to face on my trip from Austria to Poland


Try this http://www.dopravniinfo.cz/Default.aspx?lang=en and select the layer "Closings" - the map will be more clear.


----------



## Trupman

Ices77 said:


> Road I/44 is in this section with elevation of 1013 meters the highest elevated first class road in Czechia.


hno:


----------



## jtybinka

Regarding the fact that Czech government has a great budget surplus and very high currency reserves I guess they should have huge money in disposition
and with almost full employment rate this trend is going to continue,
I think we should expect big investments in infrastructure too.
Do you think this is going to happen soon as Czech Rebublic became 
really rich country last years so it`s starnge to see such little construction ?


----------



## Ices77

Trupman, you cannot dispute the fact, that I/44 has the highest elevation among the first class roads in the whole Czechia, mate. If you found some other fact incorrect, I will be glad to thank you for the correction. How about then to post some news about Czech roads/motorways, it seems that a lot is going to happen?


----------



## Trupman

I can dispute it simply to the fact that it's not true.
I/22 reaches 1,019 m ca. 7 km NE to Železná Ruda and I/27 reaches 1,081 m exactly on the border with Germany.

You don't have to reply to this post.


----------



## Ices77

Trupman said:


> I/22 reaches 1,019 m ca. 7 km NE to Železná Ruda and I/27 reaches 1,081 m exactly on the border with Germany.


Several sources claim I/44 to be the highest, like https://www.kr-olomoucky.cz/silnice...pul-oprav-znovu-prujezdna-aktuality-6762.html, or https://e-petice.cz/magazin/myslenka-tunelu-pod-cervenohorskym-sedlem-opet-ozila.html, nevertheless thanks for correction.


----------



## mapman:cz

Trupman said:


> I can dispute it simply to the fact that it's not true.
> I/22 reaches 1,019 m ca. 7 km NE to Železná Ruda and I/27 reaches 1,081 m exactly on the border with Germany.
> 
> You don't have to reply to this post.


Oh man  when you try to correct someone, just do it right 
The highest one is I/25 near Boží Dar that reaches 1081 m at the border. The name of the road NE of Železná Ruda is I/27 with 1019 m, road I/44 at Červenohorské sedlo tops at 1008 m in an artificial cut, road I/4 near Kubova Huť reaches 1003 m. Others do not reach elevation of 1000 m.

BTW the lowest one is I/62 at Hřensko with 107 m.a.s.l.


----------



## X236K

jtybinka said:


> Regarding the fact that Czech government has a great budget surplus and very high currency reserves I guess they should have huge money in disposition
> and with almost full employment rate this trend is going to continue,
> I think we should expect big investments in infrastructure too.
> Do you think this is going to happen soon as Czech Rebublic became
> really rich country last years so it`s starnge to see such little construction ?


These "very high currency reserves" are the national bank's reserves and are not on government's disposal.


----------



## RipleyLV

Some random pictures of the D1 motorway and I/35, I/46, I/52. 

*1.* I'll start where I left off in the Polish thread. On the D1 after the border crossing. Just like in Katowice, the surface on this motorway also looks smooth, but in some parts before Ostrava felt really bumpy. At one place there were even installed signs with a 60 km/h speed limit :nuts:, and as I heard, these signs are there for a few months now.. Anyway, all three largest cities in CZ in one sign.









*2.* In Ostrava. Also heavy industry based city.









*3.* Tunnel near Klimkovice.









*4.* We might see Slovakia in this picture. 









*5.* Near Olomouc on the I/35. Damn those E4xx numbers are hilarious.









I did not photograph the U/C segment of the D1 before Olomouc (bad weather).

*6.* On the I/46 after Olomouc. Views are quite scenic here.









*7.* Stau due to road works. Example how to give road to a operational vehicle.








_Dat Škoda, again!_

*8.* Again on the D1 after Vyškov. Signage is my personal 2nd favorite after German.









*9.* A Škoda tram in Brno on the I/52.









*10.* Getting closer to Austrian border.









*11.* Mikulov town in the background.









On the way back from Austria, this road after Mikulov was closed for an unknown reason. We had to drive on the I/40 via Břeclav up to D2, to reach Brno. Maybe someone here knows what the reason was. Our version was that, due to heavy rain fall the road got flooded at the place where it goes through the lake.


----------



## Trupman

^^
On the weekend 10/06-11/06 was the I/52 road closed due to roadworks on the bridge across the Nové Mlýny dam. See link.

_We might see Slovakia in this picture. _
:lol: No, still long way to Slovakia. According to your position the hills seen on your picture should be Moravskoslezské Beskydy range with Radhošť mountain somewhere on the left.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

RipleyLV said:


> Signage is my personal 2nd favorite after German.


I agree, I think the Czech signage is the best among capitalized fonts in Europe.


----------



## Luki_SL

*D48 E462*

The construction of 11,5km of D48 motorway begin today. The I/11 section Rybí – Rychaltice will be rebulid to 2+2 motorway till the end of year 2020.

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/734536b5-9596-4a53-8825-48e023563aa9


----------



## Jaromir

Luki_SL said:


> The construction of 11,5km of D48 motorway begin today. The I/11 section Rybí – Rychaltice will be rebulid to 2+2 motorway till the end of year 2020.
> 
> https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/734536b5-9596-4a53-8825-48e023563aa9


Here is the image:


----------



## Festin

How is the traffice in Czechia regarding the route; Dresden - Praha - Brno - Bratislava? 
Heard that there were road maintance going on and some traffice cues.


----------



## tfd543

D1 will be a hell. There are some 4-5 sections u/c that are +5 km long but if you plan it closely maybe you can find secondary roads at those u/c sites.


----------



## bogdymol

Ices77 said:


> On June 2, the construction works were completed at about 12,5 km section of I/3 Mirošovice – Benešov.


I drove on I/3 few days after the completion of these works. Some pictures taken while driving southbound:



















There was a lot of traffic at some points especially on the other direction. I drove on a Sunday, so most people were returning to Prague from a short holiday. At some points the traffic on the other side was stop-and-go, but just due to congestion as there was no accident or anything else.


----------



## bogdymol

There were also works ongoing for the construction of D3 motorway from it's current southernmost point until Ceske Budejovice. In some places it looked close to completion, but on other sections they still have a lot to do. The motorway follows mostly the same path as I/3 main road.


----------



## hiob

tfd543 said:


> D1 will be a hell. There are some 4-5 sections u/c that are +5 km long but if you plan it closely maybe you can find secondary roads at those u/c sites.


It depend's on time of travel. Now (sa 22:00 there is no significant delay) 
You can check Google Traffic or Rodos project ...

Here is online compare of alternate routes for some section (3 of 7 sections)
https://rodos.vsb.cz/D1Modernization.aspx

D1
https://rodos.vsb.cz/Road.aspx?road=D1_1


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> I've checked the project info of the remaining new motorway or expressway-like projects u/c:
> 
> 
> 
> MichiH said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to November 2017) – project – map
> 
> 
> 
> Updated expected opening dates:
> I35: July 2017 (4 months earlier)
Click to expand...

Hmm, the table on the right indicates July 2017 but the text on the left...



> Úplné dokončení všech prací se předpokládá 10/2018, zprovoznění v druhé polovině roku 2017.
> 
> Google translated:
> The complete completion of all the works is expected 10/2018, commissioning in the second half of 2017.


I found a video from late June 2017:






Is there any news about the estimated opening?


----------



## Ices77

^^ According to the guys from ceskedalnice.cz, it could be in the first two weeks of September. However, next month should be opened D11 Praskacka - Hradec Kralove and new first class road I34 section Božejov - Pelhřimov.


----------



## Ices77

June pictures from D11 Praskacka - Hradec Králové, thanks to Atos from ceskedalnice.cz:


----------



## bewu1

As 2016 & 2017 Czech state budget was in surplus, what is the purpose to use PPP? In my opinion, it seems that Czech Republic problem with road construction is not with money, but rather with the administrative part of the road construction process.


----------



## Luki_SL

Motorway D1 construction, section Lipník nad Bečvou - Přerov, Google Maps Image 2017/08/31.

D1 / D35 Interchange









D1 / I/437Interchange









The overpass near Osek nad Bečvou


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Nice catch!

Browsing in that region, I was looking at the new I/11 between Opava and Ostrava. It makes you wonder why they didn't pursue it as a motorway. It has the length and controlled-access to make that worthwhile.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> Browsing in that region, I was looking at the new I/11 between Opava and Ostrava. It makes you wonder why they didn't pursue it as a motorway. It has the length and controlled-access to make that worthwhile.


Probably several reasons. There would need to use stricter norms which would make it more expensive (angles, °%, curves). Secondly it would probably raise more attention and thus opposition to the project and thirdly it was never planned as such so it would probably be very difficult to change that and start everything anew.

Or do you mean just name it a motorway afterwards? It doesn't have the specifics.


----------



## Surel

bewu1 said:


> As 2016 & 2017 Czech state budget was in surplus, what is the purpose to use PPP? In my opinion, it seems that Czech Republic problem with road construction is not with money, but rather with the administrative part of the road construction process.


It's a nice catchphrase and politicians like these.


----------



## Luki_SL

Road I/53 - Lechovice bypass construction, Google Maps Image 2017/06/20


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D8*

The second carriageway of D8 near the Prackovice landslide has opened to traffic today, ¾ years after the initial - and much delayed - opening of D8.

ŘSD: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/790b8753-2c60-476a-ac9b-cb3619d83ca6

MDR: http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/dresden/autobahn-dresden-prag-vollbetrieb-100.html

However, it will be short-lived:

Doch bereits im nächsten Frühjahr ist bei den Autofahrern wieder richtiges Einfädeln gefragt: Dann soll der Verkehr vorübergehend erneut auf eine Spur je Fahrtrichtung eingeschränkt werden, um die Zusatzarbeiten an der Talüberführung bei Prackovice fortzusetzen. Die Bauzeit der Autobahn beträgt inzwischen mehr als 27 Jahre.​
Next spring they will continue more works on the bridge at Prackovice.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *I35:* Priluky – Mstenovice 0.7km (November 2009 to September 2017) – project – map


The section was opened on *11 September*!

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/d...a5rd1086/a2d2cc51-b216-40f3-bf2c-17c39d785695

http://www.alpine.cz/zprovoznili-jsme-prelozku-silnice-i35-valasske-mezirici-lesna/




MichiH said:


> *D4:* Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to Late September 2017) – project – map


Has the exact opening date already been announced?


----------



## mapman:cz

MichiH said:


> Originally Posted by MichiH View Post
> D4: Pribram/Skalka – Haje 4.8km (April 2015 to Late September 2017) – project – map
> Has the exact opening date already been announced?


Yep, D4 Skalka - Háje - 4. 10. 2017
D3 0308C Veselí - Bošilec - 12. 10. 2017
D3 0309.3 Borek -Úsilné - 27. 9. 2017


----------



## Ices77

August video and photo from I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice. According to guys from ceskedalnice.cz is opening planned on October 17.


----------



## steve5




----------



## tfd543

Any new D1 sections to be finished or go u/c this winter or coming summer ?


----------



## Trupman

There are only 2 sections of D1 to be built and the highway is finished. One section is u/c and one should be started soon but still with an uncertain date.


----------



## tfd543

Trupman said:


> There are only 2 sections of D1 to be built and the highway is finished. One section is u/c and one should be started soon but still with an uncertain date.


according to https://www.novad1.cz there are 6 sections u/c right now. they should be the red ones while the green are the completed ones. Am I right ?


----------



## Trupman

You mean the reconstruction process on Prague-Brno section, I get it now.  Sorry for different answer then.
Yes, that is possible.


----------



## tfd543

Trupman said:


> You mean the reconstruction process on Prague-Brno section, I get it now.  Sorry for different answer then.
> Yes, that is possible.


Indeed. Its just that they dont say the deadlines.


----------



## Nido

Sections 6 and 18 should be finished this November. Other 4 will continue next year after winter break. Those two blue sections were planned to go U/C this year but seems it will be delayed and start around 03/2018 or even later.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D3*



ChrisZwolle said:


> *27 September 2017*
> 
> A 3.2 kilometer section of D3 opened to traffic in Southern Czechia, near the city of České Budějovice. It starts at a temporary endpoint near the village of Borek and ends at a nearby roundabout interchange with I/34 near Úsilné, on the east side of České Budějovice.
> 
> https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/r...a5rd1086/4d4afbd1-384e-499d-8a82-eaa97954079d


----------



## Ices77

*D4 opening*

A 4,8 km of D4 motorway between Skalka and junction with road II/118 has been opened today in southern Czechia, near Příbram. Construction took 29 months.


Driving video from opened section, direction Prague: 







direction Strakonice:


----------



## Ices77

*D2 reconstruction*

Yesterday officially began reconstruction works on another D2 section, direction Brno in km 3,2 - 11,9, left lane. As for now, three more sections are needed to complete the reconstruction of the whole D2 motorway, as you can see from the ŘSD link. Reconstruction start on these remaining sections is planned for next year:

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/wcm/connect/...&CACHEID=24dfff3b-99df-4c85-b7ae-cc7b5760a6d2


----------



## Ices77

*D3 opening Veselí nad Lužnicí - Bošilec*

A 5,1 km part of D3 motorway, from Veselí nad Lužnicí to Bošilec has been opened yesterday in southern Czechia. Construction took two and half years. It is a part of motorway connection of České Budějovice and the section is temoprarily vignette free.


----------



## Ices77

September update of I/11 Nebory - Oldřichovice - Bystřice. Section will be probably opened partially, half profile on at least one section, full profile in next few months:














































































While opening of these sections is a matter of days and hours, next I/11 section, Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba is delayed, completition previewed in November 2019. The reasons are legislative procedures for the last ca. 400 meters section, which is yet to be constructed, other parts of the section are completed.


----------



## Ices77

*I/11 Třinec bypass opened*

A 11,1 km long sections of I/11, Nebory – Oldřichovice and Oldřichovice - Bystřice road opened to traffic yesterday in eastern Czechia. It is Třinec bypass and also part of expressway-like connection to CZ/SK border. 

https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/rs...4-55c38a828e6e


Video from Czech TV: http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/porady/...31100031017-udalosti-v-regionech/video/575405












Bike ride  few hours before opening:






Videos from official opening:













And a gallery of newest photos: http://www.ihorizont.cz/zpravy-z-re...car-a-sroubu-a-auta-mohou-vyrazit-po-obchvatu


----------



## mapman:cz

Ices77 said:


> A 11,1 km long sections of I/11, Nebory – Oldřichovice and Oldřichovice - Bystřice road opened to traffic yesterday in eastern Czechia. It is Třinec bypass and also part of expressway-like connection to CZ/SK border. ...


And first driving video showing both sections in both directions:


----------



## Ices77

The parliamentary election in Czechia happenned last weekend, results are official, however, almost in each political parties program motorways and roads play some important role. 



> This year's election to the Chamber of Deputies is a candidate for a total of 31 subjects, EuroZprávy.cz has selected the largest political parties and their programs to find out how they want to expand the Czech motorway network in the forthcoming parliamentary term.
> 
> They state how many kilometers of motorways they want to build:
> 
> *movement ANO 2011*
> 
> The Andrej Babiš movement wants to enforce the Law on Land Communications, where it would be corrected to authorize key constructions so that it would take place within one office and one procedure "and it would not be possible to challenge this process indefinitely." By 2021, the movement promises 280 kilometers of new motorways, with 110 kilometers being a completely refurbished D1. "Another 220 km of motorways will be built, we will support the construction of large parking lots along the motorways, and it is not possible for the trucks to park in motorway strips," he said in a movement program.
> 
> *TOP 09*
> 
> Like the ANO 2011 also TOP 09 movement sets specific goals. In a year, the party would like to put at least 70 km of motorways into operation. At the same time, they would promote the so-called e-highway project, ie the electrification of the right lane of highways with a high proportion of freight traffic. Examples are the D1, D5 or D11 motorways. "Hybrid electric trucks would use electricity from the powertrain in the electrified sections, with significant savings in fuel and a significant reduction in emissions," they said. Like the ODS, it would enforce a new building law that will facilitate the implementation of all types of buildings.
> 
> *Czech Pirate Party*
> 
> Pirates are calling for a "restart" of a conceptual construction of the motorway network. "Planning must be done independently of the willing politicians with clear targets and criteria for success, just by 2040, the 1000 km of motorways needed to arrive," they said. The goal should also be to facilitate the transparency of an organization such as the Road and Motorway Directorate dealing with transport infrastructure. "We want long-term guarantees and controls for every public contract," says the Czech Pirate Party.
> 
> *Green Party*
> 
> The Greens wants the new government to complete the interconnection of a highway network that already exists.
> 
> *Mayors and independents*
> 
> In particular, the STAN movement wants to complete a basic motorway network, specifically mentioning the following links: completion of the D1 motorway sections, completion of the Prague Ring Road, motorway from Hradec Králové to Jaroměř and then to Poland, communications from Prague via České Budějovice to Austria, from Pardubice to Olomouc; also communication from Brno to the Austrian metropolis.
> 
> *KDU-ČSL*
> 
> Christian Democrats call for simplification and reduction of administrative burden in the field of investor preparation and implementation of key transport infrastructure.
> 
> *CSSD*
> 
> Social democrats wants to push for the adoption of the Law on Line Structures and calls for an accelerated development of the motorway network. "Today, the Czech Republic will suffer from the fact that it has underestimated the construction and purchase of land in the past, and we will introduce accelerated permitting procedures, unification of legal matters and administrative processes under one authority and clear rules for the settlement of legitimate claims by landowners, especially farmers and smaller farmers, "says the party.
> 
> *ODS*
> 
> Conservatives would also approve the motorways to the completion of the motorways. Specifically, they want to enforce the law on priority constructions for which it currently considers the following: D35, D43, Prague Circuit, D3, D6 and the high-speed line Dresden-Prague-Brno-Ostrava and Prague-Pilsen-Munich.
> 
> *KSČM*
> 
> The Communists also want to complete the motorway infrastructure, they would like to simplify the legislation for preparation for the preparation and implementation of transport structures.
> 
> *ODA*
> 
> Renewed ODA of billionaire Paul Sehnal does not specify which motorways are a priority for them, but at the same time declares that it will spend more money on the purchase of land for transport construction and thus speed up their implementation.
> 
> *SPD*
> 
> The Tomio Okamura movement does not address the issue of the motorway network in the program.


Source:http://domaci.eurozpravy.cz/politik...lnice-dalnice-kolik-kilometru-strany-postavi/, shortened


----------



## Ices77

*I/37 Pardubice - Trojice*

Opening of road I/37 Pardubice – Trojice is planned on November 2, basically it is an addition of the second lane to estacade above railway station in Pardubice city center. The one kilometer section is collision free, however, on both ends are roundabouts, so it classifies the section as city communicarion. Pictures by martas from ceskedalnice.cz.


----------



## Ices77

*I/37 opening*

I/37 Pardubice - Trojice has been opened on Thursday. Video from the opening, long version:







Adjacent section is interchange Palackého, which will be constructed in full collision free parameters, construction start should be in 2019:


----------



## hammersklavier

mapman:cz said:


> And first driving video showing both sections in both directions:


Soooo what's the over/under on when the government decides to D-number these improved roads again?

Also can youse guys choose a more garish, straight-out-of-the-70s color scheme for your sound barriers?


----------



## geogregor

Few shots from the D1 between Ostrava and Polish border:

DSC04414 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04417 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Short concrete section:

DSC04418 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

1000m to the border:

DSC04420 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Entering Poland:

DSC04421 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I also drove the Hwy 11 to Opava but didn't take any photos. The new dual carriageway is quite nice. A bit twisted but without the ugly sound barriers and offering nice views, especially approaching Opava. 

How about fixing the bad surface on the D1? Any news about the progress of this saga?


----------



## keber

Is that dangerously bumpy pavement still not repaired? Really a shame, because not much work is needed.


----------



## Jaromir

*D1 Ostrava-Bohumín*

^^
The complete reconstruction won't begin until the court decision. Estimated costs are 2 000 000 000 CZK!


----------



## geogregor

keber said:


> Is that dangerously bumpy pavement still not repaired? Really a shame, because not much work is needed.


It is really bad in places. There are speed limits but someone unfamiliar with the road might ignore the 60kph sign in the middle of the motorway. I would recommend sticking to it. In one place one could fly from the bump :nuts:



Jaromir said:


> ^^
> The complete reconstruction won't begin until the court decision. Estimated costs are 2 000 000 000 CZK!


Is there any time-frame when it might happen?

Also, can't the road authority repair the road and then get the money from the past contractor in the court case? I guess by now all the evidence was secured. Just repair the damn road and send bill to the original contractor. Leaving it in current shape is simply dangerous.


----------



## keber

I'm wondering why they just don't temporary repair few most obvious bumps where you can really fly into the air if you drive over 100 km/h. A weekend or two of one lane closures and few million CZK on the cost of original contractor would be enough for most problematic sections.


----------



## geogregor

keber said:


> I'm wondering why they just don't temporary repair few most obvious bumps where you can really fly into the air if you drive over 100 km/h. A weekend or two of one lane closures and few million CZK on the cost of original contractor would be enough for most problematic sections.


That's what have been done in Poland on the DW902 between Zabrze and Gliwice. There are issues there with the embankment material which is changing its volume and deforming the surface.

They keep repairing road temporarily (mostly by milling the surface layer), before the long term solution can be applied.

Czech road authority could do something similar. Or, since the court case here seems to be dragging forever, I don't understand why they don't repair the road from their own funds and then bill the company which they are keep arguing with in court. 

A bit of imagination and forward thinking is clearly needed here. This road is in such bad shape for couple of years now. We are not talking about a few weeks or months.


----------



## FabriFlorence

Are there any news about the completion of the Prague motorway ring?


----------



## MichiH

^^ Completion of the entire ring? Nope. The construction of the next section might begin in 2020 (at the earliest).

https://www.rsd.cz/mapa/attachment/...foletak_d0-511-bechovice-d1_1507101980838.pdf


----------



## ChrisZwolle

geogregor said:


> That's what have been done in Poland on the DW902 between Zabrze and Gliwice. There are issues there with the embankment material which is changing its volume and deforming the surface.
> 
> They keep repairing road temporarily (mostly by milling the surface layer), before the long term solution can be applied.


We had a similar problem in the Netherlands on two motorway sections where they used slag as an experimental recycled foundation for the motorway. It was found that the slag would expand over time, creating bumps. 

They milled the surface every time, but at some point there was almost no asphalt layer remaining. They had to completely rebuild the foundation of those sections (A27 and A32). Luckily it was only used on two sections less than 10 kilometers long on motorways with manageable traffic volumes.


----------



## Richard_P

^^D1 in Ostrava has many other issues like using only 60% steel on bridges due to which they are twisting and simply need replacement while two concrete bridges fell from its bearings. In general the problem arose from fact that contracts for construction and supervision were won by the same company which was cutting corners everywhere it could accompanied by politicians so in result whole stretch needs to be build from scratch to achieve proper parameters. Generally I am surprised that this case isn't investigated on European level because of possible corruption, mismanagement of public funds and local politics meddling in this case. All who were fighting in this case from RSD side were either silenced or fired!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Which contractor built that section of D1? Wasn't it Eurovía or Metrostav of some sorts?


----------



## mapman:cz

The contractor was "Ostravské dopravní stavby" ODS. This company has been bought by Eurovia CS, that is the legal successor of ODS...

As a matter of fact, two of the bumpy sections will be closed on Thursday (only in the left lane) for safety reasons. Repair might follow in next weeks/months if weather enables it...


----------



## MichiH

Is there a list of all new roads or bypasses opened in 2017 (non-motorways)?


----------



## Trupman

mapman:cz said:


> Might be, you can see for yourself here:
> http://portal.sda-cia.cz/stat.php?m...yb=4x4&upr=&obd=m&jine=false&lang=CZ&str=nova


I see the point now. The statistics count all 4x4 cars in the same category. A big share has Octavia, Superb or Passat, however I guess we all can agree that's not an SUV or off-road car.



MichiH said:


> Is there a list of all new roads or bypasses opened in 2017 (non-motorways)?


Here's a list of 1st class roads and motorways (= roads owned by ŘSD) opened in 2014-2017. You can see particularly the 2017 category in the map.
But watch out, not all of these "opened" roads are actually new. For example the longest construction - I/3 road between Mirošovice and Benešov was just a change of lane layout with very little actual construction done. Or the I/44 road was just a reconstruction of the old road in the same route.
So the completely new non-motorway roads opened in 2017 are I/34 Božejov-Pelhřimov, I/9 Dubá bypass, I/11 Nebory-Oldřichovice-Bystřice, I/35 Valašské Meziříčí-Lešná.
Plus maybe some regional roads owned by regions, but there's no list of them.


----------



## Surel

One of the biggest changes in the Czech legislation about infrastructure is nearly accomplished. Czech government approved new law about nationalizing land and real estates in the cases where a priority infrastructure is involved. There´s a broad agreement on this legislation in the parliament and the legislation has been initiated by wide group of MPs across political parties.

The crucial change is that the land will be nationalized swiftly and the disputes about price won´t be delaying the construction. It won´t be necessary to settle the price first in order to nationalize the property. If there´s no settlement on the price, the land will be nationalized for the purpose of construction permits and construction and the price can be settled at courts afterwards without any effect on the construction. This can increase the speed of preparing of many motorways and railways projects compared to the current state when many projects are bogged down by nationalization disputes about the price.

The law has yet to pass through parliament, but if that happens it would mean one of the biggest changes in the infrastructure construction in the last 20 years in the Czech Republic.

https://byznys.ihned.cz/c1-66041990...it-budovani-dopravnich-staveb-schvalila-vlada


----------



## geogregor

Surel said:


> One of the biggest changes in the Czech legislation about infrastructure is nearly accomplished. Czech government approved new law about nationalizing land and real estates in the cases where a priority infrastructure is involved. There´s a broad agreement on this legislation in the parliament and the legislation has been initiated by wide group of MPs across political parties.
> 
> The crucial change is that the land will be nationalized swiftly and the disputes about price won´t be delaying the construction. It won´t be necessary to settle the price first in order to nationalize the property. If there´s no settlement on the price, the land will be nationalized for the purpose of construction permits and construction and the price can be settled at courts afterwards without any effect on the construction. This can increase the speed of preparing of many motorways and railways projects compared to the current state when many projects are bogged down by nationalization disputes about the price.
> 
> The law has yet to pass through parliament, but if that happens it would mean one of the biggest changes in the infrastructure construction in the last 20 years in the Czech Republic.
> 
> https://byznys.ihned.cz/c1-66041990...it-budovani-dopravnich-staveb-schvalila-vlada


So it seems that the Czech Republic is finally introducing laws similar to the ones in Poland. Once they were introduced it really sped things up on the road construction front.


----------



## Trupman

It's just a very first step, which was rather easy to solve. There are lots of other issues that are prolonging the preparation process.
First of all it's really a very slow work of all institutions involved in construction where they really take their time in solving the obstacles. I think it's really pathetic that every protest against the decision of public institutions, doesn't matter if it's the EIA process, property issues, construction permission issues or tendering process, can lead to the court of justice where it takes months or years to come to any verdict. Anyone raising these protests should face the possibility of paying the financial losses in a case their accusation is proven false.

Supreme Audit Office says: "The preparation process of building a motorway since receiving an EIA approval until getting a construction permit takes in average *13 years*."
http://zdopravy.cz/nku-dalnice-zlevnily-priprava-se-ale-prodlouzila-na-13-let-dokonceni-site-je-v-nedohlednu-7126/

That is absolutely terrible! Please notice that it doesn't say anything about the whole years or maybe decades it must take before the motorway plan makes it to the EIA process (from the first plans on map, through land-use regional planning, making some financial plan to the detailed construction plans it needs) and also it doesn't say anything about possible years of delay thanks to construction companies disputing the tendering process after getting a construction permit.
And, as we have seen in previous cases, this long years of preparation are dangerous because of possible changes in laws throughout these years and that means basically disrupting the whole process.

As an example in the article is the last stretch of D1 motorway (Přerov bypass). This construction received the EIA approval in 2000. It took 17 years to prepare the construction after that and buy all the land. The construction was very endangered to be cancelled because of the change in the EIA law in 2015 - which affected any constructions with EIA received before 2001. 
Anyway, there were some minor changes in the construction plan of one of the junctions, so the investor had to ask for a new "decision about the area of the construction" _(územní rozhodnutí)_ . They needed a new exception from the endangered animal species requirement, because the motorway crosses the Bečva river which is apparently a possible habitat of some animals. This exception was approved, but an environmental protection organization Děti Země (Children of the Earth) filed a lawsuit against the decision. And now it can take years, because the court of justice is just incapable of making a quick and clear verdict in this case. 
The construction which is planned since 90's, received EIA in 2000 and should have been finally started in 2018 is now delayed again. Just one example for all.
It's a fight of lawyers, construction companies and people who want money just for themselfes, office workers which don't work unless you bribe them, etc.


----------



## Ices77

Yesterday has officially started the construction on another section of D6, Lubenec bypass. Source. Construction time is ca. 36 months:












Visualisation, from ca. 7:25 to 12.21:






However, the completition of D7 Postoloprty - Bitozeves has been postponed to July this year. Source: https://www.denik.cz/ekonomika/stav...ta-na-novy-usek-vyjedou-pozdeji-20171121.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Bloomberg ran a story about the "lost highway decades" in Czechia: Czechs Look to Fix Lost Highway Decades With New Road Boom

It is true that Czechia built very few new motorways over the past decade, especially considering what was planned to be constructed in the mid-2000s. They only opened some 18 kilometers per year on average in recent times, which is not a lot considering the planned network still lacks some 800 kilometers.


----------



## Surel

The Žďákovsky Bridge (built in 1967, main span 379 meters) above the frozen Orlík dam on the first class road I-19 connecting Plzeň and Tábor.









https://xman.idnes.cz/foto.aspx?r=x...ozhovory_fro&foto=FRO697ced_Ledovanadhera.JPG


----------



## Trupman

The Motorway Directorate (ŘSD) has cancelled the application for the construction permit of the D11 motorway section number 1106-1 which leads from the current end of the motorway south of Hradec Králové to the municipality of Předměřice nad Labem (basically the motorway bypass of Hradec Králové).

This motorway is part of the connection to western Poland and S3 expressway and this section construction was expected to start this July (I mean, originally it was expected to start much sooner, but this was the last deadline date). There's even already a finished tender for this construction.
The rest of the sections of D11 to the town of Jaroměř, which construction should have also started this year, are still expected to follow the schedule.

The reason for the cancellation, according to ŘSD, is the complaint of the organization "Children of the Earth" (famous complainers at every infrastructure construction), because for the offices it would be slower to deal with complaints than setting up a completely new construction permit process.

http://zdopravy.cz/dalsi-zpozdeni-na-d11-zadni-ekoteroriste-rsd-samo-stalo-zadost-o-stavebni-povoleni-9694/


----------



## rudiwien

^^

But would the new permit follow different rules that restrict the objections to permits? Cause if not, then an objection with a similar impact as now could be expected again, right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They are probably going address some or all of the issues brought up by the group in the new permit. That way they can avoid going through lenghty court proceedings.

This is what "draft" plan approval orders are for. To make sure that the final plan approval is not going to be shot down.


----------



## MichiH

Trupman said:


> The Motorway Directorate (ŘSD) has cancelled the application for the construction permit of the D11 motorway section number 1106-1 which leads from the current end of the motorway south of Hradec Králové to the municipality of Předměřice nad Labem (basically the motorway bypass of Hradec Králové).
> 
> This motorway is part of the connection to western Poland and S3 expressway and this section construction was expected to start this July (I mean, originally it was expected to start much sooner, but this was the last deadline date). There's even already a finished tender for this construction.
> The rest of the sections of D11 to the town of Jaroměř, which construction should have also started this year, are still expected to follow the schedule.
> 
> The reason for the cancellation, according to ŘSD, is the complaint of the organization "Children of the Earth" (famous complainers at every infrastructure construction), because for the offices it would be slower to deal with complaints than setting up a completely new construction permit process.
> 
> http://zdopravy.cz/dalsi-zpozdeni-n...d-samo-stalo-zadost-o-stavebni-povoleni-9694/


http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/ct24/do...zovat-15-kvetna-nejdriv-ze-smiric-do-jaromere

Construction works for the 2nd section will begin on 15th May 2018.

*D11:* Hradec Kralove – north of Smirice 15.2km (? to ?) – project – map
*D11:* north of Smirice – Jaromer-North 7.4km (May 2018 to August 2021) – project – map


----------



## Luki_SL

*D48*

The construction of first stage of Frydek-Mistek bypass will start in may. It`s the south-west section 4,2 km long from the west end of D48 to I/56 interchange. The second stage is blocked because of Children of the Earth organization.
https://ostrava.idnes.cz/obchvat-fr...ravy.aspx?c=A180417_395940_ostrava-zpravy_woj









from mapy.cz


----------



## eucitizen

What about the short connection to D56? Also that strech is going to be built soon?


----------



## Eulanthe

Trupman said:


> The Motorway Directorate (ŘSD) has cancelled the application for the construction permit of the D11 motorway section number 1106-1 which leads from the current end of the motorway south of Hradec Králové to the municipality of Předměřice nad Labem (basically the motorway bypass of Hradec Králové).


Oh FFS. This is absolutely ridiculous. Poland will have the S3 constructed to the border, but the road on the Czech side will be absolutely useless in comparison.


----------



## foxisdead

eucitizen said:


> What about the short connection to D56? Also that strech is going to be built soon?


The latest leaflet by RSD (4/18) says that the construction of this stretch of D56 should start at the same time as the first part of D48 Frýdek-Místek Ringroad (mentioned above), in May 18. 

https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/148/infoletak_d48-fm-obchvat.pdf


----------



## Jaromir

foxisdead said:


> The latest leaflet by RSD (4/18) says that the construction of this stretch of D56 should start at the same time as the first part of D48 Frýdek-Místek Ringroad (mentioned above), in May 18.
> 
> https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/148/infoletak_d48-fm-obchvat.pdf


It is also written in the article on idnes.cz: "Spolu s první etapou stavby obchvatu zahájí ŘSD i stavbu napojení na dálnici D56, spojující Frýdek-Místek s Ostravou."


----------



## MichiH

Luki_SL said:


> The construction of first stage of Frydek-Mistek bypass will start in may. It`s the south-west section 4,2 km long from the west end of D48 to I/56 interchange. The second stage is blocked because of Children of the Earth organization.
> https://ostrava.idnes.cz/obchvat-fr...ravy.aspx?c=A180417_395940_ostrava-zpravy_woj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from mapy.cz


It's only 3.6km from the western end to the Frydek-South interchange with I56. 4.2km is almost the distance to II477 east of the river: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=4...224018;21111;332593;0;460481;2500;584506;5555

I guess the construction of the bridge over the river will also be started now. That means, the next "section" will already be u/c too.


----------



## HarryMiller

https://ekonom.ihned.cz/c1-66113980...ed&utm_medium=otvirak&utm_content=id-66113980

Czechia won't build motorway to Austria until 2030 (previous plan were until 2020) and whole net of motorways won't be completed until 2050 if actual tempo will be set in future


----------



## Ronnie87

HarryMiller said:


> https://ekonom.ihned.cz/c1-66113980...ed&utm_medium=otvirak&utm_content=id-66113980
> 
> Czechia won't build motorway to Austria until 2030 (previous plan were until 2020) and whole net of motorways won't be completed until 2050 if actual tempo will be set in future


By then Poland and Hungary will have networks of Bavarian density :hahano:


----------



## Eulanthe

HarryMiller said:


> https://ekonom.ihned.cz/c1-66113980...ed&utm_medium=otvirak&utm_content=id-66113980
> 
> Czechia won't build motorway to Austria until 2030 (previous plan were until 2020) and whole net of motorways won't be completed until 2050 if actual tempo will be set in future


What on earth? It's around 23km to build, yet they're just going to leave it despite the Austrians completing the A5 next year? 

At this point, it seems as if there's no chance of the D11 being completed to the Polish border, too.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Austria will not complete A5 next year.


----------



## NIGKDO

Eulanthe said:


> What on earth? It's around 23km to build, yet they're just going to leave it despite the Austrians completing the A5 next year?
> 
> At this point, it seems as if there's no chance of the D11 being completed to the Polish border, too.


Because ecologist organisation "Children of the Earth" will block everything ^^


----------



## Trupman

I think there is some chance of building D52 and D11 highways in next 5 years. However just those short border sections necessary for the following highways in neighbouring countries to be opened. I mean, this would be a pretty embarrassing thing even for "our" politicians to become the ones who are delaying the international transport.

When it comes to the rest of the D11, there are some tunnels and long bridges planned on the section around Trutnov which definitely needs more years for construction. If they should be realistically opened in 5 years, there would have to be already some preparation constructions started at least this year, and they are still almost at point zero.
And in the case of D52, the biggest problem seems to be the crossing of the Nové Mlýny dam where we still lack some general public concensus how to deal with it. I mean, the project for crossing of course exists for long years (since 2005) and this solution is also supported by the ministry of the environment, but there are big groups of people - environmental organisations and local politicians - who would like the crossing to not exist at all. And they can stop the project at many levels of preparation. Until 2016 the major obstacle was the missing regional planning documentation of the Southern Moravian region, the preparation now slowly continues and the optimistic date of the start of construction is 2024.

I wouldn't blame just Děti Země (_Children of the Earth_) because of this situation. The problem is much deeper, it's a case of failure and slow pace of organisation at all levels. The locals who can't agree on one solution and the politicians on higher levels who don't want to make one proper decision because they are too affraid and maybe also because the distance from Prague is so big that they can't feel the traffic problems at their own offices.
It's similar to Brno train station situation I would say.


----------



## SRC_100

Trupman said:


> And in the case of D52, the biggest problem seems to be the crossing of the Nové Mlýny dam where we still lack some general public concensus how to deal with it.


Are you talking about this dam?! Does it mean that most probably D52 is going to run there to join to the D2?! :nuts:


----------



## Surel

Trupman said:


> I think there is some chance of building D52 and D11 highways in next 5 years. However just those short border sections necessary for the following highways in neighbouring countries to be opened. I mean, this would be a pretty embarrassing thing even for "our" politicians to become the ones who are delaying the international transport.
> 
> When it comes to the rest of the D11, there are some tunnels and long bridges planned on the section around Trutnov which definitely needs more years for construction. If they should be realistically opened in 5 years, there would have to be already some preparation constructions started at least this year, and they are still almost at point zero.
> And in the case of D52, the biggest problem seems to be the crossing of the Nové Mlýny dam where we still lack some general public concensus how to deal with it. I mean, the project for crossing of course exists for long years (since 2005) and this solution is also supported by the ministry of the environment, but there are big groups of people - environmental organisations and local politicians - who would like the crossing to not exist at all. And they can stop the project at many levels of preparation. Until 2016 the major obstacle was the missing regional planning documentation of the Southern Moravian region, the preparation now slowly continues and the optimistic date of the start of construction is 2024.
> 
> I wouldn't blame just Děti Země (_Children of the Earth_) because of this situation. The problem is much deeper, it's a case of failure and slow pace of organisation at all levels. The locals who can't agree on one solution and the politicians on higher levels who don't want to make one proper decision because they are too affraid and maybe also because the distance from Prague is so big that they can't feel the traffic problems at their own offices.
> It's similar to Brno train station situation I would say.


The politicians are responsible for how the system works and how the bureaucracy is organized. Also the law that is outlining the whole system is their responsibility. That they did not manage to make it work efficiently and correctly is simply their fault. However it is the state bureaucracy that is not working properly.

The environmental organisations (and not only those, but various interests group and individuals) are misusing this situation and the state organs then follow formalist approach to decision making.

I am e.g. very curious how the Office for the Protection of Competition authority will decide about the results of the tolling tender. As there is a real thread that they will shoot down the whole tender over small formalist details.

This approach in the end costs enormous amount of money and economic development.

The situation is already embarrassing and yet the politicians are not able to do much with it or everything happens at painfully slow pace. The country is financially and economically healthy enough to afford construction 100 + km per year on its own account, even more, it was possible to have this built on the account of the EU, yet the opportunity window is already closing. And even so, there's nothing happening. Its pure incompetence, it can't be much else.


----------



## Surel

SRC_100 said:


> Are you talking about this dam?! Does it mean that most probably D52 is going to run there to join to the D2?! :nuts:


He is talking about this. As you can see, there's no real reason why the I52 could not get another 2 lanes and become D52.









https://www.google.pl/maps/place/E4...35c4f8d7a!8m2!3d48.9004115!4d16.5858058?hl=pl

It's just lacking proper administrative permits and it's constantly attacked by interests groups, yet all the traffic has to go through it anyway. It's simply mind-blowing to any normal person.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
This is the only logical solution. 
I was misled by the name of "_Nové Mlýny dam_"


----------



## Ices77

*Brno City Ring*

Metrostav, Strabag and Eurovia CS are hot candidates for the construction award of Brno City Ring, part Zabovreska I. This will considerably ease the traffic between existing northern ring part and D1 motorway. It includes also tunnel for trams, construction of the almost 2 km section should start this summer.


----------



## Surel

D11 Hradec Králové - Jaroměř archaeological ground works aerials. Credits to Lulinak.


----------



## Trupman

Surel said:


> He is talking about this. As you can see, there's no real reason why the I52 could not get another 2 lanes and become D52.


Some news to add to this topic.
The engineers discovered that the current bridge over the dam on the I/52 road is in a very bad condition. ŘSD started a SLOW repair and for that reason has been the I/52 road, which connects Brno to Vienna and also is a part of the Baltic-Adriatic corridor, in this section controlled by traffic lights and operated in 1 lane operation since 5th May. The operation will continue until the next year when it will be closed completely!
Czech Republic wishes you happy journey on your way to holidays to Croatia! :cheers:


----------



## Surel

Trupman said:


> Some news to add to this topic.
> The engineers discovered that the current bridge over the dam on the I/52 road is in a very bad condition. ŘSD started a SLOW repair and for that reason has been the I/52 road, which connects Brno to Vienna and also is a part of the Baltic-Adriatic corridor, in this section controlled by traffic lights and operated in 1 lane operation since 5th May. The operation will continue until the next year when it will be closed completely!
> Czech Republic wishes you happy journey on your way to holidays to Croatia! :cheers:


The funny thing is that the same kind of people that 40 years ago protested against the construction of the dam are now protesting against the construction of the motorway, because of protection of the dam ecosystem and the wildlife the dam attracts (birds nesting). :nuts:


----------



## sponge_bob

Surel said:


> The funny thing is that the same kind of people that 40 years ago protested against the construction of the dam are now protesting against the construction of the motorway, because of protection of the dam ecosystem and the wildlife the dam attracts (birds nesting). :nuts:


The Czechs have sadly acquired the chronic Western European disease, paying too much attention to ecomentalists.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Lots of congestion on D1 lately.


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> Lots of congestion on D1 lately.


No wonder. 5 sections being refurbished at the same time.


----------



## X236K

sponge_bob said:


> The Czechs have sadly acquired the chronic Western European disease, paying too much attention to ecomentalists.


The progress is so slow that I actualy stopped paying attention to construction issues. I realized that my life is easier being used to "no progress at all".

Having no expectations means suffering no disappointments.


----------



## Autobahn-mann

^^ It's what also I do!


----------



## sponge_bob

I always thought that it sort of suited the Czechs not to build 'too' many motorways as it would make the country a busy transit hub given its central location.

There were only 2 motorways out of the Czech Republic until very recently (to SE Germany and to Slovakia) so a motorway transit only suited someone going from Bratislava to Munich or Stuttgart.

Recently you got four motorways in and out and I assume that more are on the way in future.


----------



## NIGKDO

Construction of D11 section Smiřice - Jaroměř (7 km) has started today: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/m...#/stavby/D11/d11-1107-smirice-jaromer?filters[]=StavbyRealizace


----------



## NIGKDO

Construcion of first part of D48 Frýdek-Místek bypass has started yesterday. D56 connection is also under construction. The second part of Frýdek-Místek bypass (exit 48 - exit 52) is blocked by ecologist organisation "Children of the Earth".

Map: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/m.../stavby/D48/d48-frydek-mistek-obchvat?filters[]=StavbyRealizace


----------



## HarlingenHardest

*Znojmo bypass*

Here is a recent video showing progress on Znojmo bypass, not for away from Mikulov, Moravia.


----------



## MichiH

mapman:cz said:


> It's complicated, so I hope you'll be able to understand what I mean


Yep, got it. Thanks! "Nice" to see that there's another country with similar problems like Germany :lol:


----------



## mapman:cz

MichiH said:


> Yep, got it. Thanks! "Nice" to see that there's another country with similar problems like Germany :lol:


:lol: And still there are many people here in CZ that call for changes in our legislature to make it work like in Germany


----------



## rudiwien

HarlingenHardest said:


> Here is a recent video showing progress on Znojmo bypass, not for away from Mikulov, Moravia.



Great video, thanks!

Is there by now also a timeline for the final section of the bypass, the one that would be useful when coming from / going to Austria?

With the Austrian S3 extension under construction, and the full Znojmo bypass, the "title" for the fastest Vienna-Prague connection could swing again towards this corridor (it's a very sad competition though, as it still will take way too long for a full motorway connection between these two capitals.. :bash: )


----------



## TM_Germany

Hey guys,
I will visit the Czeck Republic in winter and will stay over new years'. I will come from Germany through Chemnitz and will cross the border near Hora Svatého Šebestiána. I will need to get a toll sticker, do you guys know where best to get them and if I need to pay attention to anything since I will be driving in your country in 2 calender years? The total duration of my stay will only be a week or so though.
Thanks for your help,
~TM


----------



## satanism

Not crossed this one myself but out of experience from other places, if you don't have CZK, then try to pay with card.Usually the authorised dealer has a very "nice" FX rate for eur/czk...quite a scam they are running. Also, if you buy a short duration sticker for a car (say 10 days), the calendar year switch has no particular impact.


----------



## TM_Germany

Is it possible to order that online to avoid the gas station middle-man?


----------



## tfd543

TM_Germany said:


> Is it possible to order that online to avoid the gas station middle-man?


Dont know if germany sells CZ vignettes but I think since its a neighbor country.. If so, it will need to be dispatched by mail so you will have to pay the shipping as well. Not worth it.

Do yourself a favor a buy it by credit card in CZ yes, they are having a very bad exchange rate especially at the borders since people are scared to drive further before getting caught by the police or cameras. have a good trip.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's been a few years since I went to Czechia, but the last time I bought mine in Germany along A4 at Dresdner Tor. Back then you couldn't get it on A17 or D8. But Dresdner Tor is not on the route from Chemnitz to Chomutov.

I suppose you can get the vignette at any fuel station in CZ? There are two or three fuel stations along I/7 before you reach Chomutov.


----------



## MichiH

TM_Germany said:


> Is it possible to order that online to avoid the gas station middle-man?


Yes: https://www.adac-shop.de/Vignetten/Tschechien/Tschechische-Vignette-10-Tage.html (12.50 € plus 2.95 € for delivery)


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ can you not refuse and demand the card reader be set to CZK? 
I had this argument once with a tanksteller in Slubice who wanted to charge me in Euro...


----------



## tfd543

We need the electronic stickers asap. Get into the digital era CZ! Ideally by sending an sms or rather an app since sms'ing is dead nowadays. Hate that plastic garbage and it does not deserve to adhere to my windshield. Seems that we have to live with it until 2021 hopefully also with Euro coins circulating


----------



## Surel

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ can you not refuse and demand the card reader be set to CZK?
> I had this argument once with a tanksteller in Slubice who wanted to charge me in Euro...


Advice to anyone who shops in CZ with a foreign card. Always demand the payment to be set in CZK, in this way the exchange rate of your bank will apply, that's basically the best exchange rate you can get.

Same holds for any other country. Always demand that the payment is made in the currency of the country that you are in.

Abou the sticker. Don't buy it at some booths. Every gas station should be selling them. You can pay with a bank card at every gas station afaik.


----------



## bogdymol

2 weeks ago I traveled to CZ and bought the vignette from a gas station near the border. I paid by card exactly 310 CZK for that (standard rate), and my bank made the currency conversion in Euro.

As Surel mentioned above, as a general rule, wherever you are in this world, pay by card in local currency and let the bank do the conversion for you.


----------



## bzbox

^^^^
Same thing happend to me but in Poland and nobody wanted to listen (angry)!!


----------



## NIGKDO

Construction of D11 section Hradec Králové - Smiřice (15,46 km) has started today: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/m...hradec-kralove-smirice?komunikace=D11&filters


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Groundbreaking ceremonies have been held on two projects in Eastern Czechia.
> 
> The first stage of the I/42 upgrade in Brno. It is 1.8 km long and to be completed by December 2023.
> 
> >> https://www.rsd.cz/tiskova-zprava/6e7aa767-787b-4538-9848-2f98ea224f03


I think it will be fully grade-separted and we can call it "expressway", can't we? I read about a first stage - to be completed within 20 months - and a second stage but I don't get what's exactly done in each stage. First stage is construction of the 2nd carriageway and I42 will be 4-laned and grade-separated from June 2019 (???) and second stage is construction of the tram tunnel to be completed by 2023?


----------



## mapman:cz

No, 1st stage is section from the northern end of the section to the northern portal of tram tunnel and the 2ndstage is the section along the tram tunnel including the tunnel up to the southern end of the section. Tram tunnel has to be built before the expansion of the road.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to 2019) – project – map


November 2019 according to the project info.




MichiH said:


> *D6:* Krusovice – Revnicov 4.2km (December 2017 to October 2020) – project – map
> *D6:* Revnicov – Nove Straseci 5.6km (December 2017 to October 2020) – project – map


November 2020 according to the project info.




MichiH said:


> *D49:* Hulin (D1/D55) – Frystak 16.4km (September 2008 to September 2021) – project – map


2022/23 according to the project info (works should be resumed in 2019).


Another short expressway section is currently u/c:

*I13:* Trebusice-North – east of Trebusice-East 1.4km (November 2017 to October 2019) – project – map


Construction works for the subsequent motorway or expressway projects should be started by the end of 2019 according tot the project info:

*D3:* Usilne – Hodejovice ~7.5km (2018 to 2022) – project – map
*D3:* Hodejovice – Trebonin 12.5km (2018 to 2022) – project – map
*D35:* Casy – Ostrov 14.7km (2018 to 2022) – project – map

*I68:* Tranovice (D48) – Nebory 5.4km (February 2019 to 2022) – project – map
*D48:* Belotin-East – Dub ~5km (March 2019 to March 2023) – project – map
*D48:* Dub – east of Palacov (I35) 3.7km (March 2019 to March 2023) – project – map
*D48:* east of Palacov (I35) – Rybi ~12km (March 2019 to March 2023) – project – map
*D7:* Panensky Tynec – east of Panensky Tynec 3.5km (August 2019 to August 2021) – project – map
*D1:* Rikovice – Prerov-North (D55) 10.1km (2019 to 2023) – project – map
*D35:* Opatovice – Casy 12.6km (2019 to 2023) – project – map
*D7:* east of Brezno – Louny-East 6.1km (December 2019 to October 2021) – project – map


----------



## NIGKDO

User balance posted on ceskedalnice.cz very interesting video of D6 construction (Nove Straseci - Revnicov - Krusovice).


----------



## alesmarv

How is D1 supposed to be expandable to 3 lanes in the future? I am quite certain there is no room for a additional lane plus shoulder under the new overpasses. The only way you could expand is to add about a meter to the shoulder and turn the shoulder into a continual third lane with no extra 4th lane climbing lanes.

To me it looks like saying D1 is expandable to 3 lanes is a lie. It can only expand to 3 lanes by crippling the highway, removing shoulders, removing climbing lanes, lowering speeds to keep it safe...it may be possible in theory but not in practice.

If anyone has some more info please share.


----------



## Kanadzie

can you open up the bridge? In the Toronto area there were some overpasses that had earth slopes on the sides, they just took away the dirt and built a retaining wall instead and gained extra width...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe the idea of the reconstruction was to accommodate a future 4+0 system, not a proper six laning.

Another section was started today, from Mirošovice to Hvězdonice. A full 3 years is scheduled for this portion, that sounds like they're going to do more than just rip out the pavement and resurface it. You can do that in 2 x 3 - 4 months. This section does contain several bridges, including one fairly large one.


----------



## Ices77

I think all underpasses and overpasses are and are to be constructed to accommodate future 3plus3 configuration. Another point are bridges on the motorway itself, which, although mostly, if not all newly constructed, allows just 2plus2, adding new lane on bridges would be just repainting without emergency lane.

Three years for Mirošovice - Hvězdonice could be because of historical bridge Šmejkalka, which is technical feast itself and its modernisation would most probably preserve its current shape.


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe the idea of the reconstruction was to accommodate a future 4+0 system, not a proper six laning.
> 
> Another section was started today, from Mirošovice to Hvězdonice. A full 3 years is scheduled for this portion, that sounds like they're going to do more than just rip out the pavement and resurface it. You can do that in 2 x 3 - 4 months. This section does contain several bridges, including one fairly large one.


Yes, indeed. Only overpasses were built to accomodate future six-laning. But some of them do not have space for future shoulders for some administrative reasons.

Regarding the 3 years of construction time of section 2: In 2019 one c/w will be provisionaly expanded to enable 4+0 system + the other one will be rebuilt. In 2020 the remaining c/w will be rerfurbished. But there is one long bridge over Sázava river that has different timeline until 2021. So by the end of 2020 only this bridge will be still under reconstruction.

Bridge Šmejkalka is a separate section that should begin in the second half of 2020.


----------



## RigoVeszprém

nice forum dear friends!

I would like ask you guys, what do you suggest, for a travel from Győr (Hungary) to Katowice If it is better to choose the Bratislava-Brno-Ostrava route on motorways, or better to prefer Bratislava-Triencin-Zilna - and mountain highways

i saw some under construction warnings on google maps on the czech side


----------



## Trupman

Dear Rigo,
The choice is up to you. A little faster should be the way around Brno and Ostrava, however it means you have to pay one vignette more.


----------



## Ronnie87

RigoVeszprém said:


> nice forum dear friends!
> 
> I would like ask you guys, what do you suggest, for a travel from Győr (Hungary) to Katowice If it is better to choose the Bratislava-Brno-Ostrava route on motorways, or better to prefer Bratislava-Triencin-Zilna - and mountain highways
> 
> i saw some under construction warnings on google maps on the czech side



I would avoid the Slovakian highways through the Tatras. Not worth the extra stress. Take the motorway route, it is much less stressful. It is much less scenic though, so it depends on what your priorities are :/


----------



## albiman

The highway between Zilina and Katowice is not going through the Tatras. There is cca 35m section without highway between Zilina and PL borders and some missing short section in PL too, so there is not much stress, and the highway around Svcinovec is pretty scenic too. And you do not need to buy CZ vignette of course.


----------



## Kemo

^^
But you end up on the congested DK1 in Poland between Bielsko nad Katowice, which is *not* a motorway.
If you drive via Bohumin (CZ), then your route is almost 100% on motorways.


----------



## mapman:cz

Drone view of D1 construction site, section 0137 Přerov - Lipník:


----------



## rpc08

MichiH said:


> *D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to June 2019) – project – map
> *D3:* Sevetin – Borek 10.7km (March 2017 to March 2020) [2nd c/w] – project – map


Passed there a week ago and these two sections seem quite advanced. Still some deviations but the asphalt is already on place in various parts of the new carriageways.

It was also my first time in Czechia, and I really apreciated the road network. While it's still not very developed - Prague still hasn't a complete ring road and many motorway links are only now being constructed - in general roads are very well maintained and signage is clean.


----------



## NIGKDO

Construction of D35 section Časy - Ostrov (14,7 km) has started today: https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/61/infoletak_d35-casy-ostrov.pdf


----------



## Ices77

*Znojmo bypass and Lechovice bypass*

Next year will be a small road opening feast for utmost southern Moravia region, part of I/38 Znojmo bypass and I/53 Lechovice bypass will open to traffic. Author is balance from ceskedalnice.cz:


----------



## Ices77

*D3 Ševětín - Borek opening, half profile*

A 8 kilometer section Ševětín - Borek, part of D3 motorway has been opened yesterday. Almost entire left half of the motorway in direction Prague, or half profile of the section is completed by now. The rest of the section should be finished by Spring 2020. 

Source: https://www.rsd.cz/wps/portal/web/rs...8-3f543f8f0f14


----------



## Surel

This is what you don't want to see on a Czech motorway in the winter:

D1 around Větrný Jeníkov (Vysočina hihglands).









Because then you get this for 30 kms when it starts to snow heavily:









https://ekonomika.idnes.cz/d1-zalob...doprava.aspx?c=A181220_132952_eko-doprava_cfr


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That explains the huge amount of red I saw on Google Maps traffic layer recently...


----------



## geogregor

Some photos from my way to Ostrava airport from the Polish border.

The D1 in Ostrava looks worse and worse, in places it is becoming really bad. On some stretches they narrowed it to one lane in each dierection:


DSC02312 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02313 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I like illuminated signage on this stretch:

DSC02315 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02317 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02322 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02323 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02327 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC02328 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02329 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02330 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Road 58 from Ostrava towards the airport:

DSC02331 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02333 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02334 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC02335 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Czechs seem to be using more and more signs painted on the surface, speed limit here:

DSC02336 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I also saw red anti-slippery paint applied to some bends (common in the UK) and blue surface on the approaches to some bridges. This is new to me, is it warning about the possibility of frost?


----------



## mapman:cz

geogregor said:


> I also saw red anti-slippery paint applied to some bends (common in the UK) and blue surface on the approaches to some bridges. This is new to me, is it warning about the possibility of frost?


Yes. Red paint has anti-slippery function and blue paint has the same meaning as blue reflector - possibilty of icy conditions esp. at the bridge in the course of the carriageway.


----------



## 1+1=3

flierfy said:


> This is just a short-term effect. From what we know from experience in other places is, that traffic will grow into the expanded road capacities and the currently relieved surface streets will eventually be as congested as they were before. In the end Prague are likely to have more car traffic and more costs to sustain the expensive infrastructures that made it possible. All this is exactly the opposite of what modern traffic engineering is aiming for.


That is exactly what happened. Prague built a motorway tunnel in the city centre and get... more cars on the surface than before. Even in the city centre there are more cars in some places.
People especially from the northern suburbs started to commute to Prague in cars more often, congestion is now worse than ever.


----------



## sponge_bob

1+1=3 said:


> That is exactly what happened. Prague built a motorway tunnel in the city centre and get... more cars on the surface than before.


Czechia has a big problem with mad ecomentalists who object to everything, otherwise Prague would have a much bigger Metro and tram network plus a ring motorway. 

Ecomentalists never admit they are crazies.


----------



## mapman:cz

1+1=3 said:


> That is exactly what happened. Prague built a motorway tunnel in the city centre and get... more cars on the surface than before. Even in the city centre there are more cars.
> People especially from the northern suburbs started to commute to Prague in cars more often, congestion is now worse than ever.


Wow, that's a huge misinterpretation!

Yes, there is some induction in traffic amounts - true. But your other statements are just nonsense. 
1) "Motorway" tunnel? There is restriction for vehicles over 6 tonnes. It's just regular urban expressway with prevailing local traffic and no heavy vehicles.
2) More cars on the surface? The map you posted clearly shows a decline on most of the surface roads - blue colour - you just don't want to see it. 
3) Congestion is worse than ever? Where? Traffic on the surface roads is better and lighter than before with two notable exceptions - feeder for Dejvice and Vítězné náměstí (Dejvická metro) to the tunnel (Svatovítská street) and a trunk road from the tunnel to Letňany (V Holešovičkách street).

In fact the tunnel improved living conditions hugely. 42 monitored locations recorded a decline in noise pollution, in 16 locations the change is insignificant and in 8 locations there was a raise of noise pollution within the legal limits. 
Regarding PM10 and PM2.5 particles there are only two locations with exceeded limits, both at the tunnel portals without direct influence on residential buildings. In the case of the V Holešovičkách street measurements show that even though the traffic has significantly increased there, the average concentration of PM10 particles decreased by 18-28% just because of the fact that the traffic runs more fluently. 

So to sum it up the new tunnel helped a lot and it's positive effect on the quality of living in respective city districts is proven. More information on the topic in Czech here:
http://www.tunelblanka.info/dopady-projektu/


----------



## 1+1=3

mapman:cz said:


> 2) More cars on the surface? The map you posted clearly shows a decline on most of the surface roads - blue colour - you just don't want to see it.


No, I don't deny that. But I'm talking about the city as a whole, where car traffic increased by 4 % as a direct result of the tunnel. There really was decline in the city centre in the first year, about 8 %, but this was compansated by increased traffic on regular roads outside the city centre. And as years goes by, and because no promised regulation or "humanization" of car traffic in the city centre was put in place, volumes are increasing back to old levels. In this regard, the tunnel was wasted opportunity.
There was a good analysis of city intensity data related to Blanka tunnel by one Prague NGO https://www.auto-mat.cz/2018/09/blanka-po-trech-letech-zazrak-se-nekona-2/



> 3) Congestion is worse than ever? Where? Traffic on the surface roads is better and lighter than before with two notable exceptions - feeder for Dejvice and Vítězné náměstí (Dejvická metro) to the tunnel (Svatovítská street) and a trunk road from the tunnel to Letňany (V Holešovičkách street).


Almost everywhere, especially Prague 6, 8 and 5, where Blanka has direct impact on traffic volumes (especially Patočkova, V Holešovičkách etc.). You can't increase traffic volume by 10 % in the whole city and get less congested roads. Tunnels on city ring are being closed regularly in peak hours for safety reasons. More car traffic volumes in the city has negative inpact on public transport too, especially commuter buses.



> In fact the tunnel improved living conditions hugely. 42 monitored locations recorded a decline in noise pollution, in 16 locations the change is insignificant and in 8 locations there was a raise of noise pollution within the legal limits.
> Regarding PM10 and PM2.5 particles there are only two locations with exceeded limits, both at the tunnel portals without direct influence on residential buildings. In the case of the V Holešovičkách street measurements show that even though the traffic has significantly increased there, the average concentration of PM10 particles decreased by 18-28% just because of the fact that the traffic runs more fluently.


It improved living conditions for people traveling by car, especially from suburbs and exurbs in the north and west of the city. More people can use car in the city thanks to the tunnel now. The situation is really bad and Prague is one of the most polluted cities in the EU, 80% pollution coming from cars.
Those air quality measurments are complete bogus, because they don't have comparable data before opening. For example people in V Holešovičkách even sue the city and are winning, they created NGO and demand the whole street being put in another tunnel. If you just add capacity and don't regulate, you get more cars and you need more costly tunnels, because people can't live in the city any more. Before tunnel they had 70 thousand, now they have nearly 100 thousand cars in the street and the city tells them the situation is better than before. The street is still congested in peak hours, but with 30 thousand more cars a day.

I believe the city still could make the tunnel useful for everyone, if it starts to regulate incoming cars on the urban limits and introduce congestion charge for the broader city centre. 
Prague also need increase capacity of suburban trains badly, there are overcrowded, unfortunately, Prague can't itself built new rails nad the state railways are too slow. Prague lacks S-bahn.


----------



## 1+1=3

Just for laugh, this was forecast of change of car traffic after tunnel opening, done by the city. 
V Holešovičkách street - projection +5 thousand, reality +30 thousand cars (from 65)
Patočkova street - projection +5 thousand, reality +15 thousand (from 30).
The city forecasts never count in the induced demand, so they always fail badly.


----------



## Surel

1+1=3 said:


> No, I don't deny that. But I'm talking about the city as a whole, where car traffic increased by 4 % as a direct result of the tunnel. There really was decline in the city centre in the first year, about 8 %, but this was compansated by increased traffic on regular roads outside the city centre. And as years goes by, and because no promised regulation or "humanization" of car traffic in the city centre was put in place, volumes are increasing back to old levels. In this regard, the tunnel was wasted opportunity.
> There was a good analysis of city intensity data related to Blanka tunnel by one Prague NGO https://www.auto-mat.cz/2018/09/blanka-po-trech-letech-zazrak-se-nekona-2/
> 
> 
> Almost everywhere, especially Prague 6, 8 and 5, where Blanka has direct impact on traffic volumes (especially Patočkova, V Holešovičkách etc.). You can't increase traffic volume by 10 % in the whole city and get less congested roads. Tunnels on city ring are being closed regularly in peak hours for safety reasons. More car traffic volumes in the city has negative inpact on public transport too, especially commuter buses.
> 
> 
> It improved living conditions for people traveling by car, especially from suburbs and exurbs in the north and west of the city. More people can use car in the city thanks to the tunnel now. The situation is really bad and Prague is one of the most polluted cities in the EU, 80% pollution coming from cars.
> Those air quality measurments are complete bogus, because they don't have comparable data before opening. For example people in V Holešovičkách even sue the city and are winning, they created NGO and demand the whole street being put in another tunnel. If you just add capacity and don't regulate, you get more cars and you need more costly tunnels, because people can't live in the city any more. Before tunnel they had 70 thousand, now they have nearly 100 thousand cars in the street and the city tells them the situation is better than before. The street is still congested in peak hours, but with 30 thousand more cars a day.
> 
> I believe the city still could make the tunnel useful for everyone, if it starts to regulate incoming cars on the urban limits and introduce congestion charge for the broader city centre.
> Prague also need increase capacity of suburban trains badly, there are overcrowded, unfortunately, Prague can't itself built new rails nad the state railways are too slow. Prague lacks S-bahn.


Nonsense. The increase you see is due to the economic and population growth.

If you want to reduce car pollution even further in Prague, you need to complete the inner city ring and mainly the Prague ring.


----------



## MichiH

Updates from the project sites:



MichiH said:


> *D3:* Bosilec – Sevetin 8.1km (September 2015 to June 2019) – project – map


Se zprovozněním úseku se počítá 24. 6. 2019.
The opening of the section is planned for 24 June 2019.




MichiH said:


> *I11:* Ostrava-Krasne Pole – Ostrava-Poruba 6.7km (November 2012 to November 2019) – project – map


 2020.


----------



## alesmarv

To 1+1=3

This thinking is such crap and I absolutley hate it. I lived for decades in Vancouver that pushed your sort of ideas and harmed the city so badly because it fell behind in infrustructure. All because some people thought they were bright and figured well if we build it people will use it so let's not build anything. 

Prague is doing a wonderful job and it makes the city more livable decade by decade. Then you have cities that use your logic and their going downhill in all areas except the centers that are reserved for the wealthiest 1/10th of the population and even that is questionable in the long run.

Build infrastructure and continue to strive to give people better options. Period.

The Blanka tunnel is a resounding success that improved the lives of everyone in Prague. It is something that should be taken as a example to emulate. What you propose 1+1=3 is precisely what led to the drop in quality if life for majority of people in Vancouver and putting the entire region in a corner that it probably will not get out of in any of our lives.


----------



## belerophon

alesmarv said:


> To 1+1=3
> 
> This thinking is such crap and I absolutley hate it. I lived for decades in Vancouver that pushed your sort of ideas and harmed the city so badly because it fell behind in infrustructure. All because some people thought they were bright and figured well if we build it people will use it so let's not build anything.
> 
> Prague is doing a wonderful job and it makes the city more livable decade by decade. Then you have cities that use your logic and their going downhill in all areas except the centers that are reserved for the wealthiest 1/10th of the population and even that is questionable in the long run.
> 
> Build infrastructure and continue to strive to give people better options. Period.
> 
> The Blanka tunnel is a resounding success that improved the lives of everyone in Prague. It is something that should be taken as a example to emulate. What you propose 1+1=3 is precisely what led to the drop in quality if life for majority of people in Vancouver and putting the entire region in a corner that it probably will not get out of in any of our lives.


Everyone picks those arguments helping to steady the own thinking. Thats what our time ios suffering of. Its politics. We know what we believe and only accept what supports it. I am an engineer. We try think different. See the fact, all of them, not only some, see the big picture, try to find conclusions from it. It hate this absolutism, no matter if it is promotion of automobilism as a kind of worship, same as eco-totalitarism. Anything done has ecological impact. If this should be avoided mankind needs to die out. Every now and then it hink this to be best solution. :cheers:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

People will choose the mode of transport that's most convenient for them. If you invest in making driving more convenient, it shouldn't be a surprise that more people will choose driving as their main mode of transport. I don't see how that is controversial in any way.


----------



## NIGKDO

8,1 km section Bošilec - Ševětín of motorway D3 has been opened today: https://www.idnes.cz/ceske-budejovi...sevetin.A190624_071731_budejovice-zpravy_chtl


----------



## MichiH

The D3 section Úsilné – Hodějovice is u/c since April 2019 (source). The estimated completion date is September 2022 and it has a length of about 7.5km (i/c to i/c).
The next section up to Trebonin (12.5km) is u/c since March and also to be completed by September 2022. The sections form the eastern bypass of České Budějovice.

The estimated construction period for the next 8.5km section is 2020 to 2023. The latest forcast for the last two sections up to the Austrian border (12.0km + 3.5km) is 2022 to 2025.


----------



## Jaromir

*Bypass of Lechovice*

The bypass of Lechovice has been opened to traffic.


https://ct24.ceskatelevize.cz/regio...oznili-dlouho-ocekavany-obchvat-z-obce-odvede


----------



## Surel

Construction of D35, Opatovice - Časy, aerial video.


----------



## Surel

Construction of D48 Frýdek-Místek Bypass. The video starts west of the city.
map: https://en.mapy.cz/zakladni?x=18.3384578&y=49.6721708&z=13


----------



## Surel

Construction of D35 Časy - Ostrov. This is continuation of the previous aerial Opatovice - Časy from https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160351780&postcount=3994.

You can look at the route on the map here: https://en.mapy.cz/s/3vuVD. Parts of it are already visible in the aerial layer of the map.


----------



## geogregor

Frýdek-Místek bypass under construction, seen after taking off from Ostrava airport:


DSC04565 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04566 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04568 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Jaromir

*D1 Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou*

Pictures taken from the bridge https://en.mapy.cz/s/3wXru

1. In direction to Ostrava









2. In direction to Přerov


----------



## SRC_100

^^
When D1 section (Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou) is opened, would it be profitable to take thi new section going south in direction of Brno? Or stil better option would be going to D35 + D46 (Olomouc, Prostejov etc)?
And when this new section of D1 is gonna to be opened?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^I think D35+D46 would be still better option.


----------



## sponge_bob

Maybe a Half Profile Motorway SK D3 <> CZ connector road will do then seeing as the SK D3 < > PL S1 connector is also half profile. 

Then there is another half profile connector on the CZ <> PL border between the Polish S52 and the Czech D48 (the Cieszyn Bypass) that might need dualling first and some seriously underpowered junctions and roads (D56/D48) around Frydek-Mistek that would need doing at the same time, not to mention that the Polish S52 is hardly near completion and that some more of the Polish S1 is getting an upgrade towards Katowice. 

That tri state border area is getting a fair bit of action nowadays but it is a key part of the core EU logistics corridors nowadays, no longer the collective arse ends of 3 different states that it was 20 years ago.


----------



## MacOlej

sponge_bob said:


> Then there is another half profile connector on the CZ <> PL border between the Polish S52 and the Czech D48 (the Cieszyn Bypass) that might need dualling first


It looks like a big bottleneck but in reality it isn't, I have never seen a traffic jam there. Neither have I heard about any Polish plans to upgrade this section.
As for Czechs, I see no information on rsd.cz website so they are probably fine with the current setup as well.



sponge_bob said:


> and some seriously underpowered junctions and roads (D56/D48) around Frydek-Mistek that would need doing at the same time


Construction works on the south-west bypass of FM have already started. South-east section is delayed due to environmental protests but should follow soon.



sponge_bob said:


> not to mention that the Polish S52 is hardly near completion


S52 Bielsko-Biała - Głogoczów (south of Kraków where it connects to DK7) does not have secured financing yet. So we will have to wait for it a bit. However, current minister of infrastructure comes from this area so maybe he will push harder for it as he did with the northern ring of Kraków.



sponge_bob said:


> That tri state border area is getting a fair bit of action nowadays but it is a key part of the core EU logistics corridors nowadays, no longer the collective arse ends of 3 different states that it was 20 years ago.


I agree that this is an important region. Geographical hurdles and old border disputes between PL and CZ (thankfully dead now) add to its trickiness. Having that in mind it hurts that there is no proper coordination between all three states.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Combined with I/11 to Bystřice, this is pretty much a motorway connector route. In most countries this would have motorway status.





mapman:cz said:


> It will be an expressway for now. Rededication to motorway would be possible with the "Ausbau" (dualization) of the existing two-laned section up to the border. Renumbering of the whole section to I/68 is to be expected with the opening of the aforementioned section.



It could be a motorway up to Bystřice, but I doubt it would get dualing in Hradek in the next 30 years.

You would need to dig it in a tunnel in Hradek to allow for dual carriageway, but the costs would be tremendous, let alone that its a recently built road there.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *D1:* Prerov-North (D55) – Lipnik nad Becvou (D35) 14.3km (July 2015 to 6th December 2019) – project – map





NIGKDO said:


> D1 section Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou. It should be opened on December 6:


To be opened on December 12 according to the project info, November 15 version.



MichiH said:


> *I13:* Trebusice-North – east of Trebusice-East 1.4km (November 2017 to December 2019) – project – map


To be opened in Mid 2020 now.


----------



## NIGKDO

*D3*

D3 section Ševětín - Borek (10,6 km) has been opened today.


----------



## NIGKDO

Another opening: D1 section Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou (14,3 km) has been opened today.


----------



## MichiH

*New D1 section opened*



NIGKDO said:


> Another opening: D1 section Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou (14,3 km) has been opened today.


Aerials taken before opening:










Does anyone know which exit number the I/55 interchange has? The one at II/437 seems to be 294. I couldn't see it on the videos (well, didn't check too much).


----------



## HarlingenHardest

^^294 for II /437 is correct. You can check it here:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=164925008

Interchange I/55 does not have a number. In future it will become number 281.


----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *D48:* Rybi – Rychaltice 11.5km (May 2017 to December 2020) – project – map


The section is still u/c and to be completed by the end of 2020 according to the project site (October 2019 version). It's also reported that the first carriageway is in service for two-way traffic since August 1 (but not really a new route since the motorway is being built on the same alignment as the old I48 was). OSM indicates it being D48 now - minimum since September. I drove the section last September and cannot remember that I saw any motorway sign nor road number (no "red 48").

Does anyone know what's the legal status of the section - still I48 or already D48?


----------



## mapman:cz

MichiH said:


> The section is still u/c and to be completed by the end of 2020 according to the project site (October 2019 version). It's also reported that the first carriageway is in service for two-way traffic since August 1 (but not really a new route since the motorway is being built on the same alignment as the old I48 was). OSM indicates it being D48 now - minimum since September. I drove the section last September and cannot remember that I saw any motorway sign nor road number (no "red 48").
> 
> Does anyone know what's the legal status of the section - still I48 or already D48?


It's in operation as half-profile motorway with green motorway signs and red number 48 - officially. Only short section with a bridge at the begining of the section is still closed while traffic is using a temporary diversion at place.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Austrian media report that appeals against the construction of D52 around Mikulov have been dismissed. Construction could begin late 2020 / early 2021: https://www.noen.at/mistelbach/klag...mikulov-drasenhofen-klage-umfahrung-178332093


----------



## Surel

Another piece of I/11 in Ostrava (so called Prodloužená Rudná) is finally in operation. A 400 meter long part of this section has been finally completed after years of obstruction of local NIMBY, when rest of the road was already finished.














https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/126/infoletak_s11-ostrava-prodlouzena-rudna.pdf

It's 6 km's of 22,5 or 24,5 meters broad free flow highway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*Electronic vignette*

A contract has been signed to start the implementation of electronic vignettes by January 2021.

https://mdcr.cz/Media/Media-a-tiskove-zpravy/SFDI-podepsal-smlouvu-s-dodavatelem-e-shopu-elektr


----------



## mapman:cz

A 2019 drone video overview (April/December comparison) of the newly constructed section od D1 motorway:







NIGKDO said:


> Another opening: D1 section Přerov - Lipník nad Bečvou (14,3 km) has been opened today.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> A contract has been signed to start the implementation of electronic vignettes by January 2021.
> 
> https://mdcr.cz/Media/Media-a-tiskove-zpravy/SFDI-podepsal-smlouvu-s-dodavatelem-e-shopu-elektr


The contract will be probably cancelled. The transportation minister has been called of by the prime minister.

This, because the contract has been told as too expensive, which caused a public attention. A 4 year contract for around 400 Mil CZK (around 17 mil euro) for the platform. A group of programmers said that they will develop the system over the weekend and offer it for free, the whole affair was presented in the media as a "webshop" that would cost 17 mil euro, and the prime minister seems to overreact.

Somehow I find this a storm in a bottle of water. Yes, 17 mil euro for a web-shop and smartphone app would be quite a lot of money. But 17 mil for a system that offers support to the customers and support for the system itself for four years and guarantee certain safety level in those years, it's not that far fetched price. The only problem is, that this maybe should have been a open public tendering and not just closed tendering with a few companies asked to provide an offer.


----------



## tfd543

Thats bad. I hope they gonna find another solution.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Surel said:


> Somehow I find this a storm in a bottle of water. Yes, 17 mil euro for a web-shop and smartphone app would be quite a lot of money. But 17 mil for a system that offers support to the customers and support for the system itself for four years and guarantee certain safety level in those years, it's not that far fetched price. The only problem is, that this maybe should have been a open public tendering and not just closed tendering with a few companies asked to provide an offer.


This is a rather typical outrage by people who don't understand the scope of contracts. These costs are often compared to the cost of developing something once. 

It's similar with PPP vs. conventional contracts. People compare the cost of construction + 30 years of maintenance, operations and replacement cost to just a single construction project, and then complain that PPP is outrageously expensive. While PPPs are somewhat more expensive, the gap is not as great as often portrayed and that's not taking other PPP benefits into account.

Unfortunately, politicians often give way to unfounded criticism. 

However, the development of an app like that surely falls within the scope of European tender regulations? The threshold for public tendering is only € 139,000 for services: https://europa.eu/youreurope/busine...contracts/public-tendering-rules/index_en.htm


----------



## tfd543

Maybe he wants to put a good deal of money in his pocket for private investment. We dont know that.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> However, the development of an app like that surely falls within the scope of European tender regulations? The threshold for public tendering is only € 139,000 for services: https://europa.eu/youreurope/busine...contracts/public-tendering-rules/index_en.htm


I don't know the details but from what I read they tendered it, although without open public tender. They argued with security reasons (as the supplier would be handling "secret" information, that is what they argue) the tendering law than allows to select possible competitors and approach them for further negotiations and tendering.

I don't think that this needed to be done like this. In general transparency is better, brings bigger competitions, drives prices down.

And I am not a big fan of PPP either. It drives the price of financing up. Theoretically, and under "perfect" circumstances, it should not provide any real advantage, however it will always mean a profit mark up margin, which will make the project more costly in it's total.


----------



## Mateusz

Link to original image: http://legacy.lib.utexas.edu/maps/ams/western_europe/txu-oclc-6472044-nm33-5.jpg

Could anyone tell me what is this stretch of road marked as I/1(?). Map is from late 1950s... perhaps data is older than that. You can see some other historic numberings. For example I/10 goes from from Turnov to Liberec and then further north toward Frydlant. Whereas today it goes from Turnov to Harrachov via Tanvald.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ It looks like a section of current D0...


----------



## tfd543

But why an app? I dont get it, cuz i Will feel a lot more comfortable typing on my pc keyboard than fidding around with smartphone typing. A license plate number is indeed not that long to write but still.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apps allow people to purchase vignettes while they are on the road. 

While I also prefer a desktop PC with keyboard at home, you can't take that with you on the road  I assume there will be an option to purchase it from a website. 

I also assume they don't go with this crazy Austrian idea of making it valid only from the 18th day of purchase (which is the case with the Austrian digital vignette).


----------



## tfd543

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apps allow people to purchase vignettes while they are on the road.
> 
> While I also prefer a desktop PC with keyboard at home, you can't take that with you on the road  I assume there will be an option to purchase it from a website.
> 
> I also assume they don't go with this crazy Austrian idea of making it valid only from the 18th day of purchase (which is the case with the Austrian digital vignette).




Yea but a vignette shouldnt be a spontaneous purchase like that. You know, how often are you going to buy it? Probably once per year, right? 
Anyway, Its nice with an app as long as you dont have to change country to CZ in your app store to get access to czech apps.


----------



## rudiwien

I think the app makes a lot of sense.
Cause yes, sometimes those trips can be rather spontaneous; or you simply FORGOT about buying it but remembered half way.. Or you didn't KNOW you need one, but then buy it at the border, instead of waiting in front of a tiny kiosk where you can't pay in EUR, and have a shitty exchange rate..


----------



## tfd543

+1

The rates are awfully bad. I always make sure to pay it with my visa card and have a cheeky smile on my face at the cashier table. Lol.


----------



## jkjkjk

Mateusz said:


> Link to original image: http://legacy.lib.utexas.edu/maps/ams/western_europe/txu-oclc-6472044-nm33-5.jpg
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is this stretch of road marked as I/1(?). Map is from late 1950s... perhaps data is older than that. You can see some other historic numberings. For example I/10 goes from from Turnov to Liberec and then further north toward Frydlant. Whereas today it goes from Turnov to Harrachov via Tanvald.


Strange. The map seems to be from the middle 1950s (soviet zone sign is a bit strange), thus including original numbering introduced in 1946 - I/1 for Prague ring, I/2 Prague - Brno highway (see for example page 7 of http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/prilohy/dalnice-1967-2007.pdf for map with original numbering). But that stretch of Prague ring was bulit in 1970s and there wasn't anything special about old road.


----------



## Eulanthe

jkjkjk said:


> Strange. The map seems to be from the middle 1950s (soviet zone sign is a bit strange)


It's not that strange. The DDR wasn't recognised by the United States until 1974, hence it remained legally the Soviet zone of occupation. It's an official US Army map, so they were obliged to use the correct terminology. Now, what is interesting is the East Germany-Poland border - they still regard it as an interim line of administration, even though the borders were agreed at Yalta. If you look at the map on the Polish side, they're still using the German names too, such as Hirschberg for Jelenia Góra, so it means that the US hadn't officially recognised the Polish annexation of the territory there. 

It's the same reason why official maps in the Republic of Cyprus refer to the "Turkish Occupied Area" in North Cyprus.


----------



## stickedy

At Yalta it was agreed that the western border should be finally determined at a peace conference. So officially the area was just under Polish administration since no peace conference took place.


----------



## tfd543

Seems that the IT geeks set up the website for purchasing e-vignettes in CZ. Yaaay.. impressive that they did it in a weekend for free. 

Check it out and buy an imaginary vignette to support children in need of support. 

https://fairznamka.cz/en-US


----------



## Trupman

Wow, a website in a weekend, I am fairly impressed (/sarcasm)


----------



## tfd543

Yea but the purchase option is implemented as well. Is that very easy to do?
It depends how many hours they put in in that weekend right?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It has been 10 years since the last new segment of D0 around Prague opened to traffic. What can we expect in terms of progress over the next few years?


----------



## mapman:cz

Not that much, zoning permit for the southeastern part is to be issued in few weeks, but most probably it will be challenged by some NIMBY groups. Zoning documentations (pre-design documents) for northern and northeastern sections are being updated to comply with new regulations and requirements, but still a long way to go ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The bypass of Kámen of I/19 has opened to traffic yesterday.

I/19 runs east west from Plzeň to Pelhřimov (and another separate section farther east).


----------



## Matz32Z

D0 Prazsky Okruh in Night (2018)


----------



## a1ex1

Construction update from a fly-by with some little extra bonus from the pilot....



a1ex1 said:


> D11 1106-1107, Hradec Králové - Jaroměř


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The I/35 - I/65 interchange south of Liberec will be reconstructed over the next 2.5 years. It's currently a very tight trumpet interchange, it will become a directional interchange with direct connectors. De main carriageways of I/35 will also be moved to improve the geometry. Is this a plan to upgrade I/35 to D35?


----------



## mapman:cz

No, this is not planned as an uprgrade to motorway. This junction is just a black spot prone to heavy accidents because of substandard parametres.


----------



## SRC_100

What`s about new corridor of I/43 b/n Lanškroun & Dolní Lipka?
There has been found this --> *Silnice I/43 Lanškroun–Dolní Lipka*.

Is this something serious or just preliminary considerations? 
Looks like it is just new corridor for ordinary I/43 (first class road) 1x2 with intersections.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A 5 kilometer long bypass of road I/21 around Trstěnice and Drmoul opened to traffic today. It's near the spa town of Mariánské Lázně.









Drmoul, Trstěnice: Stavba obchvatu byla slavnostně otevřena


Drmoul a Trstěnice na Mariánskolázeňsku si oddechnou, stavba obchvatu byla právě nyní slavnostně otevřena. Původní komunikace, která procházela obcemi Drmoul a Trstěnice, měla nevyhovující směrové i výškové uspořádání. Z těchto důvodů se řadila mezi nejvíce nehodová místa.




www.regionzapad.cz





Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## a1ex1

a1ex1 said:


> Construction update from a fly-by with some little extra bonus from the pilot....


Latest fly-by. You can see asphalt layers already...


----------



## steve5

ChrisZwolle said:


> A 5 kilometer long bypass of road I/21 around Trstěnice and Drmoul opened to traffic today. It's near the spa town of Mariánské Lázně.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drmoul, Trstěnice: Stavba obchvatu byla slavnostně otevřena
> 
> 
> Drmoul a Trstěnice na Mariánskolázeňsku si oddechnou, stavba obchvatu byla právě nyní slavnostně otevřena. Původní komunikace, která procházela obcemi Drmoul a Trstěnice, měla nevyhovující směrové i výškové uspořádání. Z těchto důvodů se řadila mezi nejvíce nehodová místa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.regionzapad.cz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: OpenStreetMap


----------



## Luki_SL

Karvina bypass (I/67) construction has started. 






Ředitelství silnic a dálnic zahajuje výstavbu obchvatu Karviné na silnici I/67


Ředitelství silnic a dálnic zahajuje ve středu 10. června výstavbu obchvatu Karviné, který bude sloužit jako jihozápadní obchvat města pro dopravu mezi Českým Těšínem, Bohumínem a Ostravou.




www.rsd.cz


----------



## steve5

Faster construction of motorways in the Czech Republic? Deputies approved the shortening of construction preparation.








Sněmovna: Rychlejší příprava dálnic a další staveb? Poslanci jsou pro


Příprava staveb dopravní a další infrastruktury se v budoucnu zřejmě výrazně zkrátí. Podle vlády by to mohlo být až o třetinu. Stát by měl také snáze a rychleji získávat pozemky pro výstavbu dálnic a železnic. V případě výkupu stavebních pozemků a staveb bude moci vlastník dostat až...




www.blesk.cz


----------



## beschu

^They call it "polish model".


----------



## tfd543

We need that for the southeastern outer prague ring.


----------



## PovilD

beschu said:


> ^They call it "polish model".


Waiting for new motorway connections between Poland and Czech Republic, and between Czech Republic and Austria.


----------



## steve5

D11 Hradec Králové – Smiřice





silnice I/16 Slaný – Velvary





silnice I/55 Přerov – Předmostí


----------



## steve5

Another 3 km of silnice I/21 has been completed.










Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz


----------



## steve5

Official construction progress YouTube channels:








D48 FM obchvat I. etapa a D56 FM připojení na D48







www.youtube.com












D48 Frýdek-Místek, obchvat II. etapa







www.youtube.com












D55 Otrokovice, obchvat JV







www.youtube.com












Silnice I/57 Krnov - SV obchvat







www.youtube.com


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/58 Příbor-Skotnice: Mapa projektů





Silnice I/20 Plzeň: Mapa projektů


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction started on 22 June on a 6.1 kilometer four lane upgrade of road I/27 between Šlovice and Přeštice, which is south of Plzeň. It is scheduled for completion in March 2024.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
Link to the INFORMATION LEAFLET of Šlovice–Přeštice section ➡https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/227/infoletak_s27-slovice-prestice.pdf

It seems that next is gonna be Přeštice bypass ➡https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/430/infoletak_s27-prestice-obchvat.pdf
Unlike the previous section, the Přeštice bypass will have only one carriageway. It will be built between 2023-2025.


----------



## steve5

D56 + D48 southwestern bypass of Frýdek-Místek, June 2020:





Silnice I/57 Krnov bypass, June 2020:





Bohemian Forest mountain road between Dlouhá Ves and Radešov after reconstruction:


----------



## sponge_bob

These new I roads look awfully like Scandi or Irish 2+2 ...what are they exactly??? 

2+2, wire barriers, no HS and a 100kph limit?? or a variant of that ???

It is a perfectly good road type for AADT up to around 25k may I point out.


----------



## mapman:cz

Which roads do you mean exacctly? I/27 near Plzeň? Because this one has an AADT of around 15k veh/day.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D6, Nové Strašecí - Řevničov, May 2020:





Dálnice D6, Řevničov bypass, May 2020:





Dálnice D55, Otrokovice bypass, June 2020:





Official construction progress YouTube channels:








I68 Třanovice-Nebory







www.youtube.com












Silnice I67 Karviná - obchvat


Obchvat Karviné významným způsobem odlehčí stávajícímu průtahu Karvinou od tranzitní dopravy. Zlepší se komfort jízdy, doprava bude plynulejší, bez ovlivňová...




www.youtube.com


----------



## steve5

D48 southeastern bypass of Frýdek-Místek, June 2020:





WESTERN CIRCUIT OF PILSEN: The largest construction in the history of the Pilsen Region has begun:





D55 official construction progress YouTube channel:








Dálnice D55







www.youtube.com


----------



## steve5

*D7 Bypass of Louny, 6'130 m, 2020 - 2022*
The handover of the construction site took place on 30 July 2020 and the work began on 3 August 2020. The official groundbreaking ceremony will take place during September.





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz









Silnice I/57 Krnov bypass, July 2020:





D56 + D48 southwestern bypass of Frýdek-Místek, July 2020:





D48 southeastern bypass of Frýdek-Místek, July 2020:


----------



## mapman:cz

It has to be noted that some of these sections represent addition of one lane to existing two for both carriageways (D0 510, D0 515 and D11 km 0-8), whereas the third one already has a wide carriageway and only painting of third lanes is to be completed after some anti-noise and water-treatment measures are finished. So 18 kms are to be deducted. But this still leaves us with more than 150 kms of new motorways, where the construction should start. With respect to previous predections I'd say there is a fair chance that at least half of these will be actualy started.


----------



## sponge_bob

Separate question and not just for Czechia. Is there any beginnings of a plan to retrofit the D road network for the EV era? Was anything added when the D1 was rebuilt??


----------



## kdpy

I doubt if D43 will be built anytime.


----------



## mapman:cz

sponge_bob said:


> Separate question and not just for Czechia. Is there any beginnings of a plan to retrofit the D road network for the EV era? Was anything added when the D1 was rebuilt??


What do you mean precisely? Charging stations?
Map of charging stations on the rest areas on the motorway network is here.
There are others nearby, complete map is here:
Mapy.cz 



kdpy said:


> I doubt if D43 will be built anytime.


D43 is a history now. According to current plans only 4-lane expressway bypassing the old I/43 will be built. The corridor of nazi A88 will be used for the most of the route though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*D4 Příbram - Mirotice *

The PPP concession for the construction of 32 kilometers of D4 between Příbram and Mirotice has been signed. The deadline for opening is 31 October 2024. The concession has a duration of 28 years, with 44 months for design & construction and 24 years and 4 months for operations and maintenance.

This PPP contract is based on availability payments, apparently it is the first ever PPP for a road project in the Czech Republic. Availability payments have become a preferred method of financing, as they don't have the traffic risk for the contractor and government (i.e. lower or higher payments than forecasted). AP concessions are based on a fixed payment schedule, depending on the availability of the road, this is an incentive to keep construction duration and maintenance to a minimum while ensuring high quality. Usually AP contracts also include a provision that the project must be transferred to the government at the end of the concession period in good condition, so they can't skip maintenance in the last years of the concession. The payments begin in November 2024, when the road will be open to traffic.

The next step for the concessionaire is to reach a financial close with its investors, scheduled for 17 March. Design & construction could then start.









V březnu začne dostavba 32 kilometrů dálnice D4, koncesionářská smlouva je podepsána







mdcr.cz


----------



## The Wild Boy

Hi guys. 
Great to see a lot of progress being done regarding motorways in the Czech Republic, that's great. 

I had a chance to visit Prague (i have a relative there), and we drove from Germany. There were plenty of motorways and the ride was safe, but one negative thing that i have to say is that the pavement of the motorways felt really bad, which worsened the experience. Now I'm not an expert, and i don't really know but when we drove towards Prague, most of the motorway had a concrete pavement and not asphalt which is really weird. My cousin (former truck driver) said that that was the reason why Czech roads were so weird and felt bad. 
The entrance to Prague, and the roads leading to Prague were all well connected and there were plenty of them, even a motorway going almost in Prague. Great city, and a massive tramway network. Sadly did not get plenty of time to explore, only few days. 

Now i see Prague doesn't actually have a motorway running though it, kind of in the Belgrade style, there's no Urban motorway, but there are quite a few express roads bypassing Prague in the inner suburban areas and some tunnels as well. Have there been any plans for a motorway or an express road going through Prague? Would that actually be possible? 

Any plans to fully complete D0 and turn it into a proper motorway? Any sections U/C? 

Also, are there any other tunnels under construction or planned in the Czech Republic? Any going through mountains? I see Prague has a massive 17km motorway tunnel that opened in 2015. 









Btw, this is the correct motorway network map, right? I'm surprised that Karlovy Vary, a popular tourist destination after Prague doesn't have a full motorway connection with the capital.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> Great to see a lot of progress being done regarding motorways in the Czech Republic, that's great.


Nope, it is very, very slow progess compared to Poland and Hungary. There are similar issues like we have in Germany.



The Wild Boy said:


> There were plenty of motorways


What? Where?



The Wild Boy said:


> Now I'm not an expert


yep!



The Wild Boy said:


> Have there been any plans for a motorway or an express road going through Prague? Would that actually be possible?


nope! That would be really crazy nowadays!



The Wild Boy said:


> Any plans to fully complete D0


yes



The Wild Boy said:


> Any sections U/C?


no


----------



## X236K

I'm wondering which highway on the way from Germany towards Prague is mostly concrete and bad concrete at the same time...
I'm not getting the curiosity about the pavement being concrete, not asphalt, at all, especialy as you mentined you arrived from Germany where they have lots of concrete highways... 
"Have there been any plans for a motorway or an express road going through Prague? Would that actually be possible?" Hell no!! Enough damage has been done already! No more highways through the city!
"Any plans to fully complete D0 and turn it into a proper motorway? Any sections U/C?" Existing parts of D0 are a proper motorway. The remaining sections are not U/C due to extremely complicated approval process.
"Also, are there any other tunnels under construction or planned in the Czech Republic?" there will be long tunnels on D35 and D3, none U/C at the moment.


----------



## mapman:cz

Of course it is nonsense to build a motorway through Prague and thank god all long distance routes will be diverted onto D0 motorway situated at the outskirts of Prague.

Still, there are some plans for Inner Ring Road - Městský okruh, that is planned in tunnels for almost all its length, just like in Stockholm for example. 
Some information can be found here: Popis projektu | mestskyokruh.info 

And as for the motorway with bad concrete pavement, it was like that on D1 Prague-Brno and D2 Brno-Bratislava, but remaining bad sections will be a history this year. Coming from Germany, I can't recall any bad concrete section on D5 a D8 motorways, both have asphalt pavement. Only D5 betweem Pilsen and border has got some older concrete sections, but still in a moderate shape.


----------



## Eulanthe

Speaking of progress in the Czech Republic, I really don't see it. There are so many obvious connections that are still missing, and once they manage to build the D11 to Poland, the lack of a Hradec Kralove-Brno motorway is going really hurt transit traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Czechia opened only 168 kilometers of new motorway between 2011 and 2020. However the pace has picked up, approximately 60 kilometers opened just in the past 3 years (better than the 10-year average) and there are currently probably more sections under construction than any point in time of the last decade. However progress does remain fairly incremental with projects of 3 - 10 kilometers scattered around the country. The plans from around 2007-2010 are still mostly unfinished with no real outlook for a quick completion.


----------



## X236K

Eulanthe said:


> once they manage to build the D11 to Poland, the lack of a Hradec Kralove-Brno motorway is going really hurt transit traffic.


Why...? The volume of transit in that direction is very likely negligible. Yes, nonexistent D43 is a pain but mostly for locals.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Vláda schválila dopravní politiku do roku 2027. Prim hraje snaha o šetrnost a udržitelnost







mdcr.cz





The government has adopted a transport policy 2021-2027. Maybe someone who can read fluent Czech can indicate whether this is relevant to road projects? Or maybe it's a high-level strategic approach without much detail down to individual roads? The linked PDF is quite extensive.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> The government has adopted a transport policy 2021-2027.


I suspect @ChrisZwolle a very busy month ahead of us Europe wide for road construction policies as countries everywhere reveal their plans to spend:

1. EU budget funds 2021-2027 as is normal every 7 years AND
2. EU Recovery plan funds 2021-2025? 2026? in addition to that. Some will be spent on roads.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So Czechia is looking to spend more money on building new motorways? If so, that's good.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Vláda schválila dopravní politiku do roku 2027. Prim hraje snaha o šetrnost a udržitelnost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdcr.cz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government has adopted a transport policy 2021-2027. Maybe someone who can read fluent Czech can indicate whether this is relevant to road projects? Or maybe it's a high-level strategic approach without much detail down to individual roads? The linked PDF is quite extensive.


I quickly skimmed the document, there doesn't seem to be much specific information.


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe someone who can read fluent Czech can indicate whether this is relevant to road projects? Or maybe it's a high-level strategic approach without much detail down to individual roads? The linked PDF is quite extensive.


91 pages of very vague high level policy statements. You can replace it with "cleaner, greener, more sustainable" and you get it all.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, February 2021:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, February 2021:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, February 2021:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, February 2021:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, February 2021:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/57, Krnov northeastern bypass, 7.8 km, 01.03.2021:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, 06.03.2021:





Dálnice D11 around Jaroměř:





Dálnice D11 from Hradec Králové to Jaroměř, 10.03.2021:





Dálnice D3 around Vidov:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3.1 km, February 2021:





Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, February 2021:





Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, February 2021:





Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, 12.6 km, February 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, February 2021:


----------



## sven_engelen

*D0 Praha*
The D0 forms the outer ring road of the Czech Capital. It runs from the main airport to the D1 and has some parts around the east of Prague. In this video I am covering the D0 from the main airport to the temporary end at the D1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Construction has started on a bypass of Olbramovice (road I/3). It will be completed in 2023.










I wonder though, itsn't D3 supposed to run in the same general area? Shouldn't they prioritize to construct D3 to take most traffic off of I/3?


----------



## vlker

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction has started on a bypass of Olbramovice (road I/3). It will be completed in 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder though, itsn't D3 supposed to run in the same general area? Shouldn't they prioritize to construct D3 to take most traffic off of I/3?


No, D3 is planned more west - see yellow line. The purpouse is not to connect D3 to D1, which doesn´t have a capacity for it. There is problem with enviromental decision for the rest of D3, because it goes across protected area of Sázava river. It will take a long time before the rest of D3 in this area is started, so Olbramovice bypass is much needed. Also the old I/3 will make important regional connection after D3 is finished.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼🔼
Take a look on below pasted map, D3 is gonna take different path from D0 towards south


----------



## ChrisZwolle

But by constructing D3, even somewhat farther west, would take much traffic off of I/3, including most truck traffic, leaving I/3 as a relatively minor route that connects Benešov to Votice, but not much more. The maps even show a link road from Benešov to D3, so that could reduce traffic on I/3 even further. 

The D3 is much delayed, so traffic pressure is currently high so I understand the urgency for something to be done quick, but once D3 is constructed this bypass wouldn't serve that much traffic anymore, making it a questionable investment, more justified by the delay of D3 than long term traffic developments.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

ChrisZwolle said:


> But by constructing D3, even somewhat farther west, would take much traffic off of I/3, including most truck traffic, leaving I/3 as a relatively minor route that connects Benešov to Votice, but not much more. The maps even show a link road from Benešov to D3, so that could reduce traffic on I/3 even further.
> 
> The D3 is much delayed, so traffic pressure is currently high so I understand the urgency for something to be done quick, but once D3 is constructed this bypass wouldn't serve that much traffic anymore, making it a questionable investment, more justified by the delay of D3 than long term traffic developments.


D3 situation is so bad and pesimistic that this bypass will serve its purpose for many years before D3 is completed;
Even D4 extension to south (Pribram-Pisek) is in some part driven by the expected D3 delivery in undefined future, to become an alternative for Praha-Budejovice traffic


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> Construction has started on a bypass of Olbramovice (road I/3). It will be completed in 2023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder though, itsn't D3 supposed to run in the same general area? Shouldn't they prioritize to construct D3 to take most traffic off of I/3?


The north part of D3 will happen next decade or never, so this old 1st class road is kind of semi-permanent solution. This bypass will help a lot. The old road is actualy not that bad, there's just a few places that cause jams including those stupid roundabouts around Benešov. On top of that, alternating 2+1 is being used which is causing queueing due to inpatient drivers who desperately overtake at last moment so then they save 2 seconds, causing jams behind them...
I can imagine D3 not being finished here. It would not be ideal but I could live with the existing I/3, provided it is properly upgraded so then risky places are gone:
1) remove most of 2+1
2) remove roundabouts
3) bypass Miličín
4) there are some level crossings left, lets upgrade them


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/11, Doudleby nad Orlicí bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, April 2021:





Silnice I/37, Chrudim bypass 2nd stage, 4.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, April 2021:





Silnice I/37, Osová Bítýška bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, 09.04.2021:





Dálnice D48, bridge construction/replacement on section Rybí - MÚK Rychaltice:





Dálnice D3, Hodějovice - Třebonín, construction of 800 m long bridge around Roudné/Vidov:




More: https://www.youtube.com/user/TULUSENKO/videos


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3.1 km, March 2021:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, March 2021:





Silnice I/57, Krnov northeastern bypass, 7.8 km, March 2021:





Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, March 2021:





Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, March 2021:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, March 2021:





Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, 12.6 km, March 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, March 2021:





Dálnice D11, Jaroměř - Smiřice:





Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, April 2021:


----------



## plk_

X236K said:


> The north part of D3 will happen next decade or never, so this old 1st class road is kind of semi-permanent solution. This bypass will help a lot. The old road is actualy not that bad, there's just a few places that cause jams including those stupid roundabouts around Benešov. On top of that, alternating 2+1 is being used which is causing queueing due to inpatient drivers who desperately overtake at last moment so then they save 2 seconds, causing jams behind them...
> I can imagine D3 not being finished here. It would not be ideal but I could live with the existing I/3, provided it is properly upgraded so then risky places are gone:
> 1) remove most of 2+1
> 2) remove roundabouts
> 3) bypass Miličín
> 4) there are some level crossings left, lets upgrade them


I do not agree that sections with 2+1 are problem and they are actually improving existing road. What the need to do is change old 2+1 sections, so that left/fast lane is merging into right/slow lane and not the opposite. Maybe also make merging part longer.

Current road between Mirosovice and Bystrice, could be also upgraded to 2+2 easily as all the current bridges/overpasses over this road were made long enough to fit 2+2 under them.


----------



## tunnel owl

Do czech 2+1 roads have barriers to seperate the lanes of different directions?. Would be interesting to know as german ones normally have not.


----------



## X236K

tunnel owl said:


> Do czech 2+1 roads have barriers to seperate the lanes of different directions?. Would be interesting to know as german ones normally have not.


Kind of.... here


----------



## X236K

tunnel owl said:


> Do czech 2+1 roads have barriers to seperate the lanes of different directions?. Would be interesting to know as german ones normally have not.


Kind of.... here


----------



## mapman:cz

tunnel owl said:


> Do czech 2+1 roads have barriers to seperate the lanes of different directions?. Would be interesting to know as german ones normally have not.


Both cases are possible in CZ. If opposite directions are separated, a 2+1 road can be operated with 110 km/h, if not, the law requires a maximum of 90 km/h.


----------



## sponge_bob

Ireland experimented with 2+1 for a very few years, built or retrofitted perhaps 100km of it, and decided they were simply too dangerous (where the merges occur) and replaced the standard with 2+2 for future schemes. They would be OK on a town bypass restricted to perhaps 60kph in my opinion, anything faster .....no. 



mapman:cz said:


> Both cases are possible in CZ. If opposite directions are separated, a 2+1 road can be operated with 110 km/h, if not, the law requires a maximum of 90 km/h.


----------



## tunnel owl

THX. In Germany 2+1 road without barriers between opposite directions means 100 km/h for cars but only 60 km/h for lorries with a weight of more than 7,5 t. If there would be barriers like a normal dual carriage way in Germany has, it would be possible to have 110km/h or even 120 km/h for cars and 80 km/h for lorries above 7,5 t. This would be interesting because that category of lorries is extremely important and it would equal the max. speed of them on Autobahns, so no disadvantage in travel.speed. I refer to this driving recently to Eisenhüttenstadt, a town with heavy industry and 2+1 road without barriers to A12 at Frankfurt/O., but slow speed for economic traffic. The german RABT says, that 2+1 roads are to be safe until 30.000 vehicles per day, but dual carriageway without wide hard shoulders is also only safe until 40.000 vehicles per day. Max. average ADT of Brandenburgs Bundesstraßen is 7.000 only, no one would finance 2x2 then here.


----------



## Surel

mapman:cz said:


> Both cases are possible in CZ. If opposite directions are separated, a 2+1 road can be operated with 110 km/h, if not, the law requires a maximum of 90 km/h.


The law allows it, however I don't think that there's such a road at 110 km/h, right?


----------



## mapman:cz

Not in operation so far, but some new sections are planned with this in mind.


----------



## Surel

mapman:cz said:


> Not in operation so far, but some new sections are planned with this in mind.


Is there a list with all the roads for motor vehicles with 110 km/h speed limit? I mean those 2+2. It would be interesting to know the total km length of those roads. E.g. having nowadays a daytime speed limit in the Netherlands just 100 km/h makes those roads quite interesting for comparison if we look at the max speeds.


----------



## mapman:cz

Of course. I have a list here:
České dálnice > Diskusní fórum - Zobrazit téma - Silnice pro motorová vozidla (SMV) v novém pojetí 
Most of them are marked in green on this map: ArcGIS Web Application - the only exception are urban expressways in the city of Prague.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*The consortium consisting of VINCI and Meridiam has completed the financing of the PPP contract for the D4 motorway in the Czech Republic*
_
*On 29 April 2021, the consortium consisting of VINCI Highways, lead company, and Meridiam (50/50) completed the financing of the PPP contract for the D4 motorway linking Příbram (Central Bohemia) and Písek (South Bohemia). This contract won in December 2020, was signed with the Czech Transport Ministry on 15 February 2021.*

€474 million of financing has been arranged for the project through debt denominated in both euros and Czech koruna.

The project consists of designing, financing, building, operating and maintaining a new 32km motorway and widening an existing 16km section of road to two lanes in each direction. The new motorway will provide an improved road connection between Prague and rural South Bohemia, thereby fostering local economic and social development, and will also help improve traffic conditions on major commercial routes, particularly towards neighbouring Germany and Austria.

The contract is for 28 years including approximatively 3.5 years of construction work, which will begin in May and will be carried out by VINCI subsidiary Eurovia, which has operated in the Czech Republic since 1992. It employs more than 3,000 people in the country, where it is one of the main players in transport infrastructure construction._









The consortium consisting of VINCI and Meridiam has completed the financing of the PPP contract for the D4 motorway in the Czech Republic - VINCI Concessions


On 29 April 2021, the consortium consisting of VINCI Highways, lead company, and Meridiam (50/50) completed the financing of the PPP contract for the D4 motorway linking Příbram (Central Bohemia) and Písek (South Bohemia). This contract won in December 2020, was signed with the Czech Transport...




www.vinci-concessions.com


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, March 2021:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, March 2021:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, March 2021:





Brno ring road I/42, section "Žabovřeská I", 1.8 km, u/c 2018 - 2024, 27.03.2021:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, archaeological research launched, 22.04.2021:


----------



## steve5

*Silnice I/55, Přerov - Předmostí, 1'405 m, u/c 2018 - 2021, opening of the flyover on 04.05.2021*




The half-kilometer-long flyover connecting the road from Olomouc with the road in Polní Street is almost completed. On Thursday, April 22, a stress test of the construction took place, and on Tuesday, May 4, the bridge will be put into operation for traffic. The diversion of traffic to the flyover will make it possible to close the intersection of Polní, Lipnická and Velká Dlážka streets, where a roundabout will be built within four months.
Estakáda u Předmostí se otevře 4. května | Televize Přerov s.r.o. (tvprerov.cz)




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3443749272391239


I/55 MÚK s ČD Přerov - Předmostí - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

*Silnice I/55, Přerov - Předmostí, 1'405 m, u/c 2018 - 2021, May 2021:*
































© 2021 Ředitelství silnic a dálnic ČR I/55 MÚK s ČD Přerov - Předmostí - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## The Wild Boy

steve5 said:


> *Silnice I/55, Přerov - Předmostí, 1'405 m, u/c 2018 - 2021, May 2021:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © 2021 Ředitelství silnic a dálnic ČR I/55 MÚK s ČD Přerov - Předmostí - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


I can see at the end of the flyover, there's some space left for a future expansion. Is it meant to go somewhere, and connect to something? I can see that it has a temporary connection to that road on the left.


----------



## steve5

The Wild Boy said:


> I can see at the end of the flyover, there's some space left for a future expansion. Is it meant to go somewhere, and connect to something? I can see that it has a temporary connection to that road on the left.


D1 / I/55 interchange (u/c 2021-2025):








D1 0136 Říkovice-Přerov - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

*Completed in April 2021: Silnice I/27, Plzeň, Třemošenský rybník - Orlík, 1'644 m, u/c 2019 - 2021*
























© 2021 Ředitelství silnic a dálnic ČR I/27 Plzeň, Třemošenský rybník – Orlík - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, 30.04.2021:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, 30.04.2021:





Brno ring road I/42, section "Žabovřeská I", 1.8 km, 24.04.2021:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, April 2021:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, April 2021:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/57, Krnov northeastern bypass, 7.8 km, April 2021:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, April 2021:





Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3.1 km, April 2021:





Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, Elbe river overpass, April 2021:





Silnice I/11, Doudleby nad Orlicí bypass, 2.8 km, April 2021:


----------



## Suli

vlker said:


> No, D3 is planned more west - see yellow line. The purpouse is not to connect D3 to D1, which doesn´t have a capacity for it. There is problem with enviromental decision for the rest of D3, because it goes across protected area of Sázava river. It will take a long time before the rest of D3 in this area is started, so Olbramovice bypass is much needed. Also the old I/3 will make important regional connection after D3 is finished.


Which section is the biggest problem in terms of ecological and environmental issues? The one marked with the grey symbol S1, S2, S3, S4 or S5?


----------



## vlker

Suli said:


> Which section is the biggest problem in terms of ecological and environmental issues? The one marked with the grey symbol S1, S2, S3, S4 or S5?


If i understood correctly from highway forum, the biggest problem have parts S1,S2 and S3. So basically across the turistic region around Sázava river. But i am not insider. Maybe someone have some better informations.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D11 around Jaroměř, 08.05.2021:





Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, u/c 2021 - 2023, April 2021:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, April 2021:





Silnice I/57, part of Krnov northeastern bypass, 10.05.2021:





All Czech and Slovak motorways:


----------



## Trupman

The last video is wrong on so many levels I wouldn't recommend to increase its views count.


----------



## steve5

*Silnice I/20 + II/231, Plzeň, Plaská - Na Roudné - Chrástecká, 2nd stage, 2.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, partially opened on 22.05.2021*

Driving from Na Roudné/Doubravka to Plaská/Bolevec, 22.05.2021:





Driving from Plaská/Bolevec to Na Roudné/Doubravka, 22.05.2021:













V Plzni v noci na sobotu otevřou první část východního okruhu - Zdopravy.cz


Nový úsek odlehčí přetížené Karlovarské třídě i frekventované silnici u Boleveckého rybníka. Další části okruhu se mají začít stavět v roce 2024.




zdopravy.cz










Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz


----------



## MichiH

steve5 said:


> *Silnice I/20 + II/231, Plzeň, Plaská - Na Roudné - Chrástecká, 2nd stage, 2.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, partially opened on 22.05.2021*


It seems that II/231 is signed I/20. E49 is also signed this way as we can see at the very end of the second video. OSM is not yet updated.


----------



## alesmarv

Suli said:


> Which section is the biggest problem in terms of ecological and environmental issues? The one marked with the grey symbol S1, S2, S3, S4 or S5?


Bigest problem now is the Pirate party leading in opinion polls for the fall election explicitly said they will completly cancel D3 North of Tabor and remove the land reservations so that it cant be easily built in the future. They said automobile travel is bad and that D4 is sufficient. There are number of highway projects they want to delay or full out cancel but D3 they specifically picked out.

This puts it in jeopardy and D3 may end north of Tabor for decades to come.

As for environmental concerns they are slowly being dealt with. If the whole project isn't canceled and sabotaged late this decade completion is possible. Unfortunately we have to wait until the election to see what happens.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3.1 km, 16.05.2021:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, April 2021:





Dálnice D11, Plotiště intersection, 15.05.2021:





Dálnice D11, Smiřice intersection + Jaroměř north intersection, 21.05.2021:





Completed today: Silnice II/286, Jičín + Valdice northeastern bypass, 3.5 km, u/c 2018 - 2021, 25.05.2021:













Po dvaceti letech má Jičín konečně obchvat. Zbaví se tisíců aut projíždějících městem


Silničáři otevřeli severovýchodní obchvat Jičína. Sedmnáctitisícové město se díky němu zbaví tisíců automobilů tranzitní dopravy. Stavba o délce 3,5 kilometru začala v roce 2018 a přišla na více než 210 milionů korun. Investorem byl Královéhradecký kraj, který na ni získal dotaci z evropského...




ct24.ceskatelevize.cz


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, April 2021:





Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, April 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, April 2021:





Silnice I/57, Krnov northeastern bypass, 7.8 km, May 2021:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, archaeological research, May 2021:


----------



## steve5

*Start of construction: Silnice I/44, Bludov bypass, 5'635 m, u/c 03.06.2021 - 2024*
I/44 Bludov – obchvat - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)
Začala stavba obchvatu Bludova. Stane se součástí důležité trasy z Mohelnice až do Polska — ČT24 — Česká televize (ceskatelevize.cz)



__ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/2917691721780407


----------



## X236K

alesmarv said:


> Pirate party leading in opinion polls for the fall election explicitly said they will completly cancel D3





alesmarv said:


> podle Polanského může být středočeská část D3 přes Posázaví.


Someone needs help understanding the meaning of a sentence. Most of us understand the difference between "a person said it might make sense to cancel" and "the party will cancel".

So you're either spreading lies or you're functionally illiterate. Or both.


----------



## X236K

MichiH said:


> You mean D6 from Prague to Karlovy Vary? Czech road authorities shift the estimated dates for all planned road projects again and again. Rule of thumb: It is moved by 12 months every year


There's a good chance that the green portion will be finished or at least U/C at the end of 2023:


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> So what is the best solution for D3? Follow road I/3 up to D1 near Mirošovice after all?


IMHO there's no good solution for D3. The existing project has environmental problems although its EIA is valid. I/3 has its own bunch of issues. If you ask me I'd say I'd prefer preserving the environment and let's improve I/3 significantly. However assuming the approval laws and processes involved... this is a no go. So as a workable compromise I'd prefer improving the D3 project to mitigate the environmental impact and somehow improving I/3 in paralel. The capacity of I/3 can be largely upgraded if Miličín has a bypass, if there are no stupid roundabouts around Benešov and if there is a strict average speed controls so then people are not jamming the places where the lanes merge into one.


----------



## NilsMorava

I think the existing plans are quite pragocentric. It would make more sense to build D4 to connect with D3 at Ceske Budějivice and to route D3 eastwards beginning north of Tábor. That would result in decent north-south connection as well as a decent east-west connection for South Bohemia, for which today there is no decent route. I/3 would cope with the regional traffic left.


----------



## steve5

Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, June 2021:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, May 2021:





Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, Elbe river overpass, June 2021:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, May 2021:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, May 2021:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/27, Plzeň, Třemošenský rybník - Orlík, 1'644 m, u/c 2019 - 2021, April 2021:





Dálnice D11 between Kukleny intersection and Plotiště intersection, 16.06.2021:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, 10.06.2021:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, 19.06.2021:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, May 2021:


----------



## steve5

Start of construction:
Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring) - Tomkovo náměstí (four-lane highway extension to motorway), 680 m, 23.06.2021 - 2024
I/42 Brno, VMO - Tomkovo náměstí - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)
Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring) - Rokytova (new motorway), 569 m, 23.06.2021 - 2024
I/42 Brno, VMO - Rokytova - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1407700469347201030



__ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/2932130993669813


Klíčová novinka u VMO Tomkovo náměstí: stavět začnou 23. června - Brněnský deník (denik.cz)


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, May 2021:





Dálnice D3, Třebonín - Hodějovice - Úsilné, 19.8 km, 19.06.2021:





Dálnice D11, Hradec Králové - Smiřice - Jaroměř, 22.4 km, June 2021:





Dálnice D35, Opatovice - Časy - Ostrov, 27.3 km, June 2021:





Completed: Silnice II/128, Salačova Lhota bypass, 2.42 km, u/c 2020 - 2021:







https://www.swietelsky.cz/novinky/obchvat-salacovy-lhoty-je-hotovy/


----------



## idnaidna

Hi, does anyone know if there are still problems on D2 (Brno - Bratislava), following yesterday's extreme weather event (tornado)?


----------



## steve5

idnaidna said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there are still problems on D2 (Brno - Bratislava), following yesterday's extreme weather event (tornado)?


No, not anymore:



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/4703039823045183


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, start of construction in August 2021:



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/4711475388868293


D55 5508 Staré Město – Moravský Písek - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)

Partially opening of D55 Otrokovice bypass tomorrow, completion in fall 2021:



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/4712028765479622


D55 Otrokovice, obchvat JV - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The European Parliament has adopted new streamlining rules for delivering TEN-T corridors up to 2030: €30 billion for infrastructure projects connecting EU regions | News | European Parliament

See also: https://www.europarl.europa.eu/meet...DV/2021/06-28/CONS_CONS202010537_REV01_EN.pdf

The list includes the following roads:


Katowice – Žilina
Brno – Wien
Lendava – Letenye
Vásárosnamény – UA border
Via Baltica Corridor EE-LV-LT-PL
Ioannina – Kakavia (AL border)
Drobeta Turnu Severin/Craiova – Vidin – Montana
Sofia – RS border
Zlín – Žilina
Timişoara – RS border


----------



## alesmarv

Zlin -> Zilina is interesting. As of now its not to be complete until the 30s if all goes well. Obviously its low on the priority list. But as its a priority now in the EU ten t network and can have a easier time getting funding I wonder if there will be a effort to move up timeliness and complete it before 2030 in order to secure as much funding as possible from the ten t pot.


----------



## sponge_bob

Possibility is the EU stops funding roads by 2030. I'd rate it 60% possible now.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^It should be E50 re-routing on I/49 when the new corridor wiil be build.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

sponge_bob said:


> Possibility is the EU stops funding roads by 2030. I'd rate it 60% possible now.


There is already a huge shift away from roads in the TEN-T funding. However it appears to me that EU funding for roads is wider than just the TEN-T core corridors. Many motorways built across Central/Eastern Europe are not part of core corridors, yet are EU funded. Probably from regional development / cohesion funds.


----------



## alesmarv

I did notice that D3 Prague to Linz is missing and I find that really odd. Only explanation is politics seeping into the decision making process at the EU level from opposition of the Tabor to Prague section via Středočeský kraj. It doesn't make any other sense as to why its not included and thats bad news for this corridor as they have enough hurdles as is north of Tabor. South to the border should be fine and more or less on schedule and in Austria from the border to Rainbach shouldn't be a big problem either with the exception that it's not moving forward at all yet so is many years away from possible completion. Only Freistadt to Rainbach is moving forward at this stage.

But in summary Zlin to Zilina should move up timeline wise. Brno to Wien should have pressure to prevent any further delays. D3 suffered a hit and I now wonder if it will be complete even in the 30s. Its a terrible waste. Mind you if Pirates get power in the fall D3 will be the first highway project to be canceled, hence I suspect some politics involved already.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D11, Hradec Králové - Smiřice - Jaroměř + Silnice I/33, Jaroměř bypass, 27.06.2021:





Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, u/c 2018 - 2021, May 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, construction progress from start to June 2021:





Brno ring road I/42, section "Žabovřeská I", 1.8 km, u/c 2018 - 2024, 06.06.2021:





Silnice I/57, Krnov northeastern bypass, 7.8 km, u/c 2017 - 2021, June 2021:


----------



## keber

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is already a huge shift away from roads in the TEN-T funding. However it appears to me that EU funding for roads is wider than just the TEN-T core corridors. Many motorways built across Central/Eastern Europe are not part of core corridors, yet are EU funded. Probably from regional development / cohesion funds.


I thing it would be rather more correct to say "roads were EU funded" because non TEN-T motorway projects started after 2021 will have great difficulties to be funded by EU - even for small amounts.


----------



## sponge_bob

keber said:


> I thing it would be rather more correct to say "roads were EU funded" because non TEN-T motorway projects started after 2021 will have great difficulties to be funded by EU - even for small amounts.


There are 3 tiers of roads from an EU perspective. Ten-T Core, Ten-T Comprehensive and all the rest. There are c 40k km of Core and 110k km of Comprehensive in the EU.

While I see the will to finish the core by 2030 as planned, many (suspiciously not all) were listed in the new directive Chris linked. 

I do see the current official target ....to finish comprehensive by 2050... being abandoned in the late 2020s. Money formerly used as an EU road budget will be diverted to retrofitting the road network for EV fleets instead.

This does not change national policies but they will not be funded from Brussels after 2030 in my opinion anyway. The same happened to airports in 2013 when the EU stopped funding them too.


----------



## Suli

^^It will appear after approval of the new National Road Development Program. When they pass it, they will officialy start planning S8 2x2 to the border.


----------



## Eulanthe

Suli said:


> ^^It will appear after approval of the new National Road Development Program. When they pass it, they will officialy start planning S8 2x2 to the border.


I very much doubt it will happen. There's a difficult discussion about tolling in Poland coming, and a tolled S8 2x2 from Kłodzko to Boboszów simply won't be used by anyone except a handful of tourists. The Czechs aren't stupid, and they're not going to plan to build a motorway to Boboszów when such plans are unlikely to survive a change of government. 

It's more likely that this has been included as a form of electoral sausage, as the rural part of Kłodzko plus the area to the south was won by the government candidate in the last election.


----------



## X236K

sponge_bob said:


> Poland is not planning a 2+2 route to the border. The 2+2 route to Kłodzko from Wroclaw only appeared in plans 2 years ago IIRC, it is a fairly new idea.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.pl/web/gddkia/mapa-stanu-budowy-drog4


Poland is planning to extend S8 all the way down to Boboszów. Just changed the plans.


----------



## Trupman

X236K said:


> Poland is planning to extend S8 all the way down to Boboszów. Just changed the plans.


That doesn't necessarily mean 2+2 road. Keep in mind that Polish standards allow half-profile expressways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Lubenec bypass of D6 (4.9 km) will open to traffic on 31 August:









Lidé si vyzkoušeli dálnici u Lubence, autům se nový úsek D6 otevře 31. srpna







mdcr.cz


----------



## sponge_bob

Trupman said:


> Keep in mind that Polish standards allow half-profile expressways.


There is one on the PL/SK border.


----------



## patakcze

Trupman said:


> That doesn't necessarily mean 2+2 road. Keep in mind that Polish standards allow half-profile expressways.


That might actually make sense. 
Build the section Wroclaw - Klozdko as a full-profile expressway, then the section Klodzko - Boboszow as a half-profile expressway and on the Czech side build a new I/11 between Dolní Lipka and Postřelmov (I/44 expressway). 
The construction of I/11 Postřelmov - Chromeč should begin next year - https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/127/infoletak_s11-postrelmov-chromec.pdf - leaving the gap between Chromeč and Dolní Lipka only about 22 km long.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I came across this article: Bau von Autobahn D3 durch Zweifel an Metrostav Infrastructure gebremst

Apparently there are problems with Metrostav? This is the largest construction company in Czechia. Apparently ŘSD has already excluded Metrostav from a tender. Metrostav's subsidiaries are quite active in neighboring countries as well.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, 12.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, July 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, July 2021:





Brno ring road I/42, section "Žabovřeská I", 1.8 km, u/c 2018 - 2024, 07.08.2021:





Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, July 2021:


----------



## jóhangulat

ChrisZwolle said:


> I came across this article: Bau von Autobahn D3 durch Zweifel an Metrostav Infrastructure gebremst
> 
> Apparently there are problems with Metrostav? This is the largest construction company in Czechia. Apparently ŘSD has already excluded Metrostav from a tender. Metrostav's subsidiaries are quite active in neighboring countries as well.


I don't know all the details of this, but basically Metrostav was banned from participating in tenders in which government subsidies are involved because of some (old) corruption scandals. They transferred their road building division to a new company, Metrostav Infrastructure, in order to still be able to participate. This 'new' company is on a winning streak, but its competitors claim that it lacks the required reference projects and they have been making appeals against its selection in major projects like the D3.


----------



## alesmarv

Metrostav has engrained and institutionalized corruption. Ie boxes of cash to politicians. They have been convicted and barred from public tenders for 6 years. They created a dummy company who they are now using to not only circumvent the judgment, which frankly given the level of corruption was mild (I would have gone much further), but they are as well submitting bids that are loss leaders and questionable.

I dont want a delay for building infrustructure but this must be dealt with. Metrostav is not important. The talent can go elsewhere. There are a plenty of other companies submitting bids who can do the projects.

What should happen is all metrostsv subsidiaries should be barred and the punishment increased. All meyrostsv contracts should be canceled and the wining bid should go to the second place company, which for every project there is one.

The preferable outcome is that for this level of corruption and contempt of the court Metrostav should be pushed into dissolution as a whole. There are no excuses. Company should go under and let that be a lesson for others.

Its a joke metrostav is able to submit loss leading bids when they shouldn't be operating in the public sphere at all.

RSD needs to get a move on and cancel all Metrostav projects and get the courts to handle this as quick as possible. And try to move on as quick as possible to second place bids. If they accept this and move quick delays can be minimized. And fk Metrostav for this sort of unethical shit.


----------



## mapman:cz

Honestly, I don't agree with you at all. It is okay that Metrostav a.s. was punished, but that corruption case is caused mainly by a few people that were involved in the corruption case. For hundreds/thousands of people working for the company that were not involved in that case, any strict judgment for the company as vhole is just not fair. Put a tens of years of jail on those few people that caused it, I'll say hooray!, but Metrostav has many skilled and honest employees that really deserve to continue doing their good job for public.


----------



## alesmarv

mapman:cz said:


> Honestly, I don't agree with you at all. It is okay that Metrostav a.s. was punished, but that corruption case is caused mainly by a few people that were involved in the corruption case. For hundreds/thousands of people working for the company that were not involved in that case, any strict judgment for the company as vhole is just not fair. Put a tens of years of jail on those few people that caused it, I'll say hooray!, but Metrostav has many skilled and honest employees that really deserve to continue doing their good job for public.


Skilled and talented employees can join other companies. There is no impact on the amount of work or projects. The judgment was made and it was mild. Metrostav is circumventing that judgment at best. The company should go under. Its a incorporated entity and is responsible for the institutionalized corruption. The good thing is other companies become more careful and take it seriously. End result is reduced high level corruption.

There should be zero tolerance. 6 year no public tenders is mild for the scale of corruption. Circumventing this judgment is making a mockery of the courts. Metrostav as a legal entity just doesn't give a shit. It needs to go under and be made a example of.


----------



## Daniel749

alesmarv said:


> Skilled and talented employees can join other companies. There is no impact on the amount of work or projects. The judgment was made and it was mild. Metrostav is circumventing that judgment at best. The company should go under. Its a incorporated entity and is responsible for the institutionalized corruption. The good thing is other companies become more careful and take it seriously. End result is reduced high level corruption.
> 
> There should be zero tolerance. 6 year no public tenders is mild for the scale of corruption. Circumventing this judgment is making a mockery of the courts. Metrostav as a legal entity just doesn't give a shit. It needs to go under and be made a example of.


I also don't agree with you! Would your judgment also applies to politicians and their political parties? Or is the whole family responsible if one member is corrupt? Collective punishments are unfair and absurd.



> “If we reduce the same logic to all those involved in the case, the Central Bohemia region should also be punished, which in such a case would not be able to advertise public contracts for three years and thus lead to the collapse of the public services. This situation seems absurd to me. The consequences of such a penalty would affect not only the company's owners, but also thousands of its employees”, says Nouza.


The current judgment is a three-years-ban of participation in public tenders. And it is not final, the company appealed.


> “The trial did not lead to anything. The indictment was just re-read”, said Dana Kořínková, a Metrostav lawyer, angry, adding: “For a company that has been building public contracts for many years, it is basically a liquidation judgment.”











Proč kauza Rath nepoloží stavební gigant Metrostav: dceřinky i zakázky v zahraničí


Jaký dopad bude mít tříletá stopka ve veřejných zakázkách na stavební společnost Metrostav?




www.irozhlas.cz


----------



## alesmarv

Metrostav isn't a family. Its a singular entity. Its a corporation. Its a for all intents and purposes legally a person like you. Metrostav bribed politicians. Corporate liability is why they as a singular entity have been barred from the public sphere for (edit 3 years, thought it was 6, its a joke and Metrostav still is sidestepping it). Which again as I said is mild. People employed and their criminal liability is seperate and irrelevant, not to mention this has already gone through the courts and judgments were handed out. At this stage what should happen is the judgment should be increased. You really think this is worthy of a joke of a couple year ban from public tenders? Legal entity. Legal person. Bribed politicians systematically.

What I do agree with is that Metrostav should be liquidated. The level of corruption is not excusable. There should be zero tolerance. Zero. The fact there obviously is some tolerance is a major problem in this country. Hopefully with Metrostav this changes.


----------



## mapman:cz

You seem to live in a strange world, I agree with you that there should be zero tolerance but it has to target the right subjects... The concept of criminal liability of a legal entity is relatively new in the Czech legal system and I'm perfectly fine with it. But IMO it should mainly apply to systematic violation of law by companies especially in the financial field of their scope. These corruption cases are caused by individuals in the management of the company, there are no written documents proving a systematic violation of law in the company. Though it's perfectly fine to penalise the company (financially) because managers of the company acted on behalf of the company and with the aim to ensure some additional profit for the company as well. But honestly they were doing it (as stated at the court) mainly because of their personal gain. So IMHO a huge fine is perfectly OK, banishing the company from public tenders for several years is a bit over the line and any stronger punishment is excessive. The best punishment is a long-term imprisonment and a financial penalty for managers that were personally involved in that case so that anybody in the future is strongly discouraged to do it again. But it shall not affect innocent people as the liquidation would.

And we got off-topic there...


----------



## alesmarv

^Your big mistake is that you think managers and the company are two seperate things. They are not. The company is corrupt. Individual managers are a seperate problem that can be pursued elsewhere.

I suggest thinking about why corporations exist and what they actually are. It will help you understand what corporate liability is and why Metrostav in this scenario should be going down in any fair and just state.


----------



## geogregor

alesmarv said:


> ^Your big mistake is that you think managers and the company are two seperate things. They are not. The company is corrupt. Individual managers are a seperate problem that can be pursued elsewhere.
> 
> I suggest thinking about why corporations exist and what they actually are. It will help you understand what corporate liability is and why Metrostav in this scenario should be going down in any fair and just state.


I find your view quite simplistic. Yes, companies are legal entities but the managers and other individuals often act for their own benefit and to the detriment of the long term health of the company. In those cases strongest penalty should be dished out to managers rather than the company. In fact corrupt management can even bankrupt companies themselves and get huge personal gains on the way. They should be liable as much, or even more, as the company itself.

Let's say a local manager bribes officials because speedy contract award guarantees his bonus. He might have done it without knowledge of the board for his own personal benefit (it is just just example, I don't know details of the Metrostav case). Who would you penalize more in such case? Company or the manager?

As I said, I don't know details of this particular case but I would be careful with simple solutions.


----------



## steve5

*Completed: Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, u/c 01.03.2018 - 31.08.2021*





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz







__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/4912116375470859



*Completed: Silnice I/37, Osová Bítýška bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 30.09.2019 - 31.08.2021*





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz







__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/4911268372222326


----------



## steve5

*Completed: Silnice I/20 + II/231, Plzeň, Plaská - Na Roudné - Chrástecká, 2nd stage, 2.6 km, u/c 2019 - 03.09.2021*
I/20 a II/231 Plzeň – Plaská – Na Roudné – Chrástecká, 2. etapa - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)



__ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/2986184161597829



*Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, 31.08.2021:*



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=590178292388830


----------



## MichiH

steve5 said:


> *Completed: Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3'140 m, u/c 03.10.2018 - 04.11.2021*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/3034371760112402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mapa projektů
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsd.cz


Was it reported on this thread that another 17.3km of D55 are u/c now? Works began on two sections from Babice to Moravský Písek in August 2021, to be completed by 2024.



https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=12/49.0576/17.3632





https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/449/infoletak_d55-5507-babice-stare-mesto.pdf




https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/450/infoletak_d55-5508-stare-mesto-moravsky-pisek.pdf



A 500m extension of the currently opened section might be built from 2022 to 2024. It's the bridge over Morava River: https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/623/infoletak_d55-5506-napajedla-babice-most-so-201-A5.pdf
The 7.5km gap from the bridge to Babice might be closed from 2023 to 2026 according to the latest info: https://mapapp.rsd.cz/Upload/Stavby/448/infoletak_d55-5506-napajedla-babice.pdf

The entire D55 up to D2 should be completed by 2031 according to rsd.cz but we know these figures have been moved in the past


----------



## mapman:cz

threo2k said:


> When talking about this, why are(or have been) most of the motorways in CZ in bad shape?


Where does this come from? Many CZ motorways were rehabilitated in the past decade and are definitely not in a bad shape. This esp. counts for D1 Praha-Brno, D2 Brno-Bratislava, D1 Brno-Vyškov, D11 Praha-Poděbrady, D7 Praha-Slaný, D10 Praha-Ml.Boleslav, D5 Beroun-Plzeň, D52 and other sectons. In 2010 almost all of these sections were in mediocre to very bad shape, now it's more or less fine.


----------



## NilsMorava

D1 and D2 were really bad before they got fixed. As a matter of fact, in CZ construction and reconstruction works. Preventive maintenance is unknown of though.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Motorway & first class road project overview:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/44, Bludov bypass, 5.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, November 2021:





Silnice I/44, Bludov bypass, 5.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, November 2021:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, October 2021:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, November 2021:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, October 2021:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3.1 km, u/c 2018 - 2021, 07.11.2021:





Dálnice D11, Jaroměř north intersection, 09.11.2021:





Dálnice D11, Hradec Králové - Smiřice - Jaroměř, 09.11.2021:





Dálnice D11 around Trotina, Smiřice:





Dálnice D55, Otrokovice southeastern bypass, 3.1 km, u/c 2018 - 2021, October 2021:


----------



## steve5

Openings in December 2021:
🎁 I/35 MÚK Rádelský mlýn 
🎁 D35 Opatovice nad Labem – Časy 
🎁 D7 Panenský Týnec, zkapacitnění obchvatu
🎁 D11 Hradec Králové – Smiřice 
🎁 D11 Smiřice – Jaroměř 
🎁 I/37 Chrudim – obchvat, úsek křiž. I/17 – Slatiňany



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3037842739813952


----------



## steve5

*Start of construction: Silnice I/27, Klatovy bypass, 8'087 m, u/c 22.11.2021 - May/November 2024*



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/5191355880880239





__ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/3047990895417155


I/27 Klatovy, přeložka, 1. stavba - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, October 2021:





Silnice I/44, Bludov bypass, 5.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, October 2021:





Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, October 2021:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, October 2021:


----------



## steve5

*Completed: Silnice II/366, northern bypass of Prostějov, 3.1 km, u/c 13.08.2019 - 24.11.2021*
Prostějov má nový obchvat, je hotový o pět měsíců dříve - Zdopravy.cz
Městský okruh Prostějova přišel na čtyři sta miliónů. Otevřel se o pět měsíců dřív | Olomoucký kraj (olkraj.cz) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/strabagcesko/posts/2726382627663690


----------



## steve5

Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023:





Dálnice D11, Kukleny intersection - Plotiště intersection, 23.11.2021:





Silnice I/37, Chrudim bypass 2nd stage, 4.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, 23.11.2021:





Dálnice D4, Háje - Mirotice, 32 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, September 2021:





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring) - Tomkovo náměstí, 680 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, October 2021:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, November 2021:





Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, November 2021:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, October 2021:





Silnice I/27, Šlovice - Přeštice, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, October 2021:





Completed: Silnice II/321, Domašín (Černíkovice) bypass, 1'984 m, u/c 2020 - 30.11.2021:













Domašín má obchvat. Město se zbavilo kamionů jedoucích do zóny Kvasiny


Královéhradecký kraj dnes otevřel obchvat Domašína na Rychnovsku. Vesnice se zbavila především kamionové dopravy mířící do průmyslové zóny Solnice - Kvasiny, kde je největší továrnou závod automobilky Škoda Auto.




hradecka.drbna.cz


----------



## steve5

Completed: Silnice II/156, Strážkovice bypass, 2'127 m, u/c 15.03.2020 - 02.12.2021








Na trase z Budějovic do Svinů začal sloužit obchvat Strážkovic, podívejte se


Jihočeský kraj chystá i další dopravní stavby. Větší část obchvatu Strážkovic byla ve zkušebním provozu od 30. září 2021. Ve čtvrtek 2. prosince 2021 byla slavnostně uvedena do provozu i jeho zbývající část.




ceskobudejovicky.denik.cz












Hejtman Kuba otevřel obchvat Strážkovic. Další klíčové stavby budou následovat


Hejtman Jihočeského kraje Martin Kuba společně se starostkou Strážkovic Hanou Halamovou, ředitelem závodu České Budějovice firmy EUROVIA CS, a.s. Pavlem Vrbou a ředitelkou územního odboru IROP pro Jihočeský kraj Naděždou Burešovou dnes odpoledne slavnostně přestřihl pásku nového obchvatu...




www.kraj-jihocesky.cz







__ https://www.facebook.com/StavebniSkupinaEUROVIACS/posts/6524620067611635



Upcoming start of construction: Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c early 2022 - 2025



__ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/3054941811388730


D6 Krupá, přeložka - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## The Wild Boy

I've noticed one thing, and that is that the Czech Republic likes to build motorways bits by bits.

This abovementioned Krupá bypass is less than 7km. Why can't they build larger bits of motorways? What would prevent them from doing that? Is it money, or?


----------



## Jelec

The Wild Boy said:


> I've noticed one thing, and that is that the Czech Republic likes to build motorways bits by bits.
> 
> This abovementioned Krupá bypass is less than 7km. Why can't they build larger bits of motorways? What would prevent them from doing that? Is it money, or?


There are usually a lot of problems through the preparation phase; from invalid environmental decisions, through problems with buying land, to activists disputing almost every legal decision. As a result, even neighboring sections are at a very different phase of preparation. Rather than waiting for all the stamps for a long section, they divide it into several short ones and start building as soon as possible.


----------



## verreme

The Wild Boy said:


> I've noticed one thing, and that is that the Czech Republic likes to build motorways bits by bits.
> 
> This abovementioned Krupá bypass is less than 7km. Why can't they build larger bits of motorways? What would prevent them from doing that? Is it money, or?


However D11 and D35 are being tendered in longer stretches, not to mention D4.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, 12.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, November 2021:





Silnice I/33 + Silnice I/37 intersection in Hořenice, 02.12.2021:





Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, September 2021:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, November 2021:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, October 2021:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The construction of D6 from Prague to Karlovy Vary seems to be gaining some momentum. Three segments will start construction next year and are planned to be completed in 2025, according to the ministry of transportation.

East to west:


segment Krupá: land acquisition completed, tender underway, construction will start soon
segment Hořesedly: application for construction permit, construction likely from mid-2022
segment Hořovičky: tender procedure started.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, November 2021:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, November 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, November 2021:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, November 2021:





Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, November 2021:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The I/35 to I/65 interchange south of Liberec has been reconstructed. This was a very tight trumpet interchange, it now has flyovers. It was completed in only 20 months.










Previous:









Current:


----------



## steve5

*Completed in December 2021:*
Silnice I/35, Rádelský mlýn interchange, 658 m, u/c 02.03.2020 - 10.12.2021





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz




Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, 12'610 m, u/c 14.03.2019 - 15.12.2021





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz




Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3'500 m, u/c 17.09.2019 - 16.12.2021





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz




Dálnice D11, Hradec Králové - Smiřice, 15'200 m, u/c 02.10.2018 - 17.12.2021





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz




Dálnice D11, Smiřice - Jaroměř, 7'150 m, u/c 15.05.2018 - 17.12.2021





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz




Silnice I/37, Chrudim bypass 2nd stage, 4'563 m, u/c 18.12.2019 - 20.12.2021





Mapa projektů







www.rsd.cz




*Total of motorways: 38'460 m
Total of roads: 43'681 m*


----------



## The Wild Boy

That's it for this year? Someone should update the maps now.

Like this one:


http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/image/mapa-velka.png



Contains info from 31st of August.


----------



## steve5

Planned construction starts and completions in 2022:
Ministerstvo dopravy ČR - Média a tiskové zprávy (mdcr.cz) 

Planned completion in 2022:

25.5 km of motorway
19.6 km of first class road

Start of construction in 2022: 

50.1 km of motorway
92.8 km of first class road
rsd-mapa-stavby zahajeni-2022 (mdcr.cz)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently there was a colossal crash on D5:


----------



## PovilD

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently there was a colossal crash on D5:


Video would be interesting too. What a event.


----------



## čarli1

PovilD said:


> Video would be interesting too. What a event.


Here you have some videos








Drama na D5: Auta se v bílé tmě naslepo řítila jedno na druhé - Novinky.cz


Žádné ťukance, ale nárazy vozidel v plné rychlosti jedno do druhého. Tak vypadaly sekundy na začátku čtvrteční hromadné nehody na dálnici D5 na Berounsku. Dokazují to záběry z palubní kamery řidiče, který byl účastníkem střetu. Záběry řidiče zveřejnil server Tn.cz.



www.novinky.cz


----------



## tfd543

Wow! Thats sad.


----------



## PovilD

čarli1 said:


> Here you have some videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drama na D5: Auta se v bílé tmě naslepo řítila jedno na druhé - Novinky.cz
> 
> 
> Žádné ťukance, ale nárazy vozidel v plné rychlosti jedno do druhého. Tak vypadaly sekundy na začátku čtvrteční hromadné nehody na dálnici D5 na Berounsku. Dokazují to záběry z palubní kamery řidiče, který byl účastníkem střetu. Záběry řidiče zveřejnil server Tn.cz.
> 
> 
> 
> www.novinky.cz


It looks weirdly comical to me, and it could actually resemble comedical depiction in animation, but it's not fun in real life. You may lose your car, and sometimes even obtain injury (if not serious one).
EDIT: by the article it looks there are moderate injuries with people taken to the hospital.

Some crashes look mild though, though I expect there are bad crashes too, just not seen/not create that feeling from the distance.

I also thinking if this has to do with lack of use of winter tires due to more oceanic climate than in e.g. North or Northeastern Europe.
There are certain conditions though where even winter tires may not help.

When I got stuck in a hour traffic jam due to serious crash of truckers in East Czechia, this country now associates me that motorway disasters are not unusual thing


----------



## mapman:cz

This event was primarily caused by a sudden snow-storm. In a few minutes the weather changed from ordinary cloudy snow-less winter weather to a complete whiteout that turned into almost sunny conditions in a few minutes again. But honestly the driving discipline under such conditions wasn't good as well as you need to slow down to a walking pace and drivers haven't done that.

Those huge pile-ups are somewhat rare in Czechia, the last one occurred in 2015 with 50 cars and 4 trucks on the D0, and the biggest one happened in 2008 on D1 near Jihlava with 231 cars and trucks involved and 6 major and 24 minor injuries.


----------



## steve5

Start of construction next week on 04.02.2022: Dálnice D3, Třebonín - Kaplice nádraží, 8.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/5446955251986966


D3 0311 Třebonín – Kaplice nádraží - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D11, Hradec Králové - Smiřice, 15'200 m, u/c 02.10.2018 - 17.12.2021:





Silnice II/156, Strážkovice bypass, 2'127 m, u/c 15.03.2020 - 02.12.2021:





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, December 2021:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, December 2021:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, December 2021:


----------



## steve5

Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, January 2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, December 2021:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, December 2021:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, December 2021:





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, January 2022:


----------



## Jaromir

The Wild Boy said:


> That's it for this year? Someone should update the maps now.
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> 
> http://www.ceskedalnice.cz/image/mapa-velka.png
> 
> 
> 
> Contains info from 31st of August.


The map on the site is finally updated.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D3, Úsilné - Hodějovice, 7.2 km, u/c 2019 - 2024, June 2021:





Dálnice D3, Hodějovice - Třebonín, 12.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2023, June 2021:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, January 2022:





Dálnice D6, Lubenec bypass, 4.9 km, u/c 2018 - 2021:





Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, u/c 2019 - 2021:


----------



## steve5

Upcoming start of construction: Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4'448 m, u/c 25.02.2022 - 2024



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/5526516540697503


D7 Chlumčany, zkapacitnění - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D48, Bělotín - Rybí, 1st stage, 13.2 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, September 2021:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, January 2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, January 2022:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, February 2022:





Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, February 2022:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, February 2022:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, January 2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, 01.03.2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, January 2022:





Silnice II/353, Velký Beranov bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2019 - 2021:


----------



## steve5

*Start of construction: Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 03.03.2022 - 2024*



__ https://www.facebook.com/mdcr.cz/posts/5556765944339229





__ https://www.facebook.com/rsdreditelstvisilnicadalnic/posts/3120990828117161


D6 Krupá, přeložka - Mapa projektů (rsd.cz)


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, July 2021 - January 2022:





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, February 2022:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, February 2022:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, January 2022:





Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, February 2022:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, February 2022:





Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4.4 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, February 2022:





Dálnice D35, Opatovice nad Labem - Časy, 12.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2021, February 2022:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, February 2022:





Silnice I/38, Havlíčkův Brod southeastern bypass, 4.1 km, u/c 2019 - 2023, March 2022:


----------



## vlker

The Wild Boy said:


> View attachment 3230833
> 
> 
> You are not alone. Doesn't seem like geoblocking. Could be either maintenance or at the worst case some kind of a "hacker - attack" ? (but then again i don't know why would someone target such websites).


Server is down due to hacker attack. Apparently something serious. They can´t even use the official electronic comunication box ŘSD je odstřiženo po hackerském útoku i od e-mailů a datové schránky. Bude muset rušit zakázky - Zdopravy.cz


----------



## mapman:cz

ChrisZwolle said:


> I have not been able to access the RSD website for a few days now. It times out immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ředitelství silnic a dálnic České republiky - rsdweb
> 
> 
> Stavíme, modernizujeme, opravujeme, udržujeme a spravujeme dálnice a silnice I. třídy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rsd.cz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is universal, or maybe they started to implement geoblocking of (some) foreign IP ranges. I can't access many U.S. DOT websites either.


ŘSD has been under "eastern" hacker-attack since Tuesday. All ŘSD servers are encrypted and inaccessible so that they need to completely rebuild their IT infrastructure. Some data are lost for good, some are reachable from secondary backups. It's been a sophisticated attack with blackmailing purposes.


----------



## Ni3lS

Ni3lS said:


> Recently spent the weekend in Prague. The last time I drove on the D5 was in 2006. Coincidentally passed a big Dutch army convoy on its way to Slovakia a few kilometers before Plzen. I believe they were transporting patriot missile systems amongst other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to upload the video in HDR but it's really a pain.


I found a video about the patriot missile systems deployed in Slovakia, these are the same from the convoy I passed (in case anyone is interested)


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, April 2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, April 2022:





Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, 22.05.2022:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, May 2022:





PORR Czech Republic: Use of 3D levelling in the construction of the new section of the D11 motorway


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, end of May 2022:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, May 2022:





Dálnice D3, Třebonín - Kaplice nádraží, 8.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, 01.06.2022:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, May 2022:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, May 2022:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4.4 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, May 2022:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, May 2022:





Silnice I/11, Doudleby nad Orlicí bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, May 2022:





Silnice I/27, Klatovy bypass, 7.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, May 2022:





Silnice I/33, Jaroměř bypass, 6.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, May 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove quite a long route through Czechia today, from Pardubice D11 to Prague, then the entirety of D1 to the Polish border. 

D1 Prague - Brno is now finished after 10 years of construction. I hadn't driven this motorway beyond the I/3 interchange before, it was a bit underwhelming in terms of scenery. It's a fairly long drive to Brno, but the curves keep your attention active. D1 has a lot of curves, though they are well-designed, not too tight. You could drive 130 km/h comfortably. 

D1 has a large amount of truck traffic though, I wonder if it would've been better to six lane the entire motorway, or at least introduce a passing ban on the sections without a third uphill lane.

Almost all of D1 is built in concrete. I hadn't been to eastern Czechia before. I took the D1 through the Prerov gap instead of via Olomouc. Some of the concrete in eastern Czechia is so-so. Not terribly bad but it is noisy and sometimes a bit bumpy. The asphalt section around Ostrava has quite some severe dips in the roadway, perhaps some subsidence in an old mining area? Polish A1 also suffers from it here and there. 

Prague traffic was quite bad at 11 a.m. There were truck jams on the right lane at several locations, there is clearly a need to build a proper ring road suited for the amount of circular traffic.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Almost all of D1 is built in concrete. I hadn't been to eastern Czechia before. I took the D1 through the Prerov gap instead of via Olomouc. Some of the concrete in eastern Czechia is so-so. Not terribly bad but it is noisy and sometimes a bit bumpy. The asphalt section around Ostrava has quite some severe dips in the roadway, perhaps some subsidence in an old mining area? Polish A1 also suffers from it here and there.
> 
> Prague traffic was quite bad at 11 a.m. There were truck jams on the right lane at several locations, there is clearly a need to build a proper ring road suited for the amount of circular traffic.


I must say that I also like asphalt more than concrete. It provides more driving comfort anyway and it is doubtful whether it pays off to use concrete costs wise. It is also much more flexible to when using asphalt for adjusting the road in any way.

The asphalt section around Ostrava suffers from wrong material used for the body of the motorway. A wrong version of slag or cinder was used for the underlayer during the construction. The slag absorbs water and increased volume. This was an infamous work done by Eurovia and not all the lawsuits have yet come to an end if I remember correctly.

The south east part of the Prague ring just got the zonal permits confirmed by the court today. This means that RSD can start buying out the land.








Úsek Pražského okruhu u Běchovic získal pravomocné územní rozhodnutí - Novinky.cz


Úsek Pražského okruhu mezi Běchovicemi a dálnicí D1 má platné územní rozhodnutí. Pravomocně ho potvrdil jihočeský krajský úřad, který případ řešil kvůli námitkám na možnou podjatost pražského magistrátu. Silničáři tak mohou začít s výkupem pozemků pro stavbu, měla by být zahájena v roce 2024...



www.novinky.cz


----------



## NilsMorava

The Ostrava section is a nightmare. They used the wrong material for land fill ups and the contractor blames the sub contractor. Whoever is at fault, I think it is ŘSD. They didn't secure the assignment and the execution thereof good enough. In all, the section should be completely rebuilt up to real quality standards.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/9 / I/16, Mělník bypass 2nd stage, 964 m, u/c 2021 - 2022, May 2022:





Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, May 2022:





Silnice I/27, Šlovice - Přeštice, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, May 2022:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, May 2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, first half of June 2022:


----------



## sponge_bob

Ah. Well next year is the BIG year on the RSD plan when lots of projects are 'due' to start ...at least tendering... on the D11 D35 and on the frankly anorexic Prague ring. All in one year. 

If the Czechs fail to tender these as planned then we can write them off I am afraid. It is a very thin motorway network considering it has been under construction for far longer than most countries. 


ChrisZwolle said:


> Prague traffic was quite bad at 11 a.m. There were truck jams on the right lane at several locations, there is clearly a need to build a proper ring road suited for the amount of circular traffic.


----------



## SRC_100

Surel said:


> The south east part of the Prague ring just got the zonal permits confirmed by the court today. This means that RSD can start buying out the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Úsek Pražského okruhu u Běchovic získal pravomocné územní rozhodnutí - Novinky.cz
> 
> 
> Úsek Pražského okruhu mezi Běchovicemi a dálnicí D1 má platné územní rozhodnutí. Pravomocně ho potvrdil jihočeský krajský úřad, který případ řešil kvůli námitkám na možnou podjatost pražského magistrátu. Silničáři tak mohou začít s výkupem pozemků pro stavbu, měla by být zahájena v roce 2024...
> 
> 
> 
> www.novinky.cz


Any news on northern part of D3 motorway to Prag ring?


----------



## steve5

SRC_100 said:


> Any news on northern part of D3 motorway to Prag ring?


Yes, just today this video was uploaded:




Documentation of a detailed geotechnical survey on the route of the planned part of the D3 motorway in the Central Bohemian Region.


----------



## steve5

Brno ring road I/42, section "Žabovřeská I", 1.8 km, u/c 2018 - 2024:





Silnice I/43, Hradec nad Svitavou - Lačnov, 9.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2023, 14.06.2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, May 2022:





Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, May 2022:





Silnice I/19, Chýnov bypass, 3.6 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, May 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I took some photos of the new D11 motorway to Jaroměř, which most recently opened in December 2021.

Some interesting things of note;


There is a concurrency D11 / D35 between Opatovice and Hradec Králové.
Wrocław is signed with its endonym. The city is called Vratislav in Czech
the final segment around Jaroměř has a truck ban. Truck traffic has to use I/33 towards Náchod, but there is no link road at the northern end of D11 at Jaroměř, so trucks have to use the route through town. Also, there is a truck ban past Trutnov, so the planned route of D11 towards Poland cannot be used by truck traffic for now. Road I/16 and Polish DK5 are not suited for heavy trucks.



D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 02 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 05 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 08 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 10 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 11 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 13 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 15 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 18 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 20 by European Roads, on Flickr


D11 Opatovice - Jaroměř 21 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## RipleyLV

Czech signage rules!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I think it is the best signage system that uses ALL CAPS.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I took some photos of the new segment of D35 from Hradec Králové to Časy, which opened 15-12-2021.


D35 Opatovice - Časy 01 by European Roads, on Flickr


D35 Opatovice - Časy 03 by European Roads, on Flickr


D35 Opatovice - Časy 04 by European Roads, on Flickr


D35 Opatovice - Časy 05 by European Roads, on Flickr


D35 Opatovice - Časy 06 by European Roads, on Flickr


D35 Opatovice - Časy 07 by European Roads, on Flickr


D35 Opatovice - Časy 08 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## steve5

Jižní tangenta České Budějovice, 1st stage, 2'706 m, u/c 03/2021 - 03/2023:










Jižní tangenta České Budějovice (km 0,000 - km 2,706), okr. ČB - I. etapa | Dopravní stavby







dopravnistavby.kraj-jihocesky.cz





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, May 2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, May 2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, May 2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, June 2022:


----------



## Cookiefabric

JaSamKralj said:


> The Czech vignette is around 13 EUR, while the toll for the Austrian Gleinalm and Bosruck tunnels are 16 EUR, so it evens it out.
> 
> I think I will go Germany only, just because I don't want to lose time in Prague traffic and have to drive that non-motorway section between Brno and the Austrian border.


That section (Brno -> Drashofen) is not too bad. In AT Drasenhofen has a bypass and that's basicly the end of the single lane per direction.

I/52 back in 2019 (not sure if the situation still exist or that the renovation has been completed):


----------



## SRC_100

There is no more temporary bridge for at least 2 years.


----------



## Tonik1

I'm surprised there is still no ready motorway between Brno and Vienna on that stretch around the border. It's one of main vaction roads to Balkans for Poland, Baltic States, Belarus, East Germany, Czechia too. Plus the freight traffic.

It gets quite crowded around summer season.


----------



## Festin

I am trying to validate if I have the correct the links for buying the vignette online, and for Czechia, I was wondering if this is the correct official site: edalnice.cz/ ?


----------



## vlker

Festin said:


> I am trying to validate if I have the correct the links for buying the vignette online, and for Czechia, I was wondering if this is the correct official site: edalnice.cz/ ?


Hi. Yes, this is the official webpage. All other are unofficial and add you some extra fee.


----------



## Festin

vlker said:


> Hi. Yes, this is the official webpage. All other are unofficial and add you some extra fee.


Thank you for the fast reply


----------



## Eulanthe

Tonik1 said:


> I'm surprised there is still no ready motorway between Brno and Vienna on that stretch around the border. It's one of main vaction roads to Balkans for Poland, Baltic States, Belarus, East Germany, Czechia too. Plus the freight traffic.


The general lack of N-S roads in the Czech Republic is a major issue. This section should have been motorway years ago, but we still have absolutely nothing.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/42, Brno VMO (Greater City Ring), section "Žabovřeská I", 1.8 km, u/c 2018 - 2024, 14.06.2022:





Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, May 2022:





Dálnice D48, Bělotín - Rybí, 1st stage, 13.2 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, June 2022:





Dálnice D3, Úsilné - Hodějovice, Pohůrka tunnel, u/c 2019 - 2024:







https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tunel_Poh%C5%AFrka



Silnice I/42, Brno VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, April + May + June 2022:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, May 2022:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, June 2022:





Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, February 2021 - June 2022:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, February 2021 - June 2022:





Dálnice D1, extension of the Střechov rest area direction Prague, June 2022:


----------



## sponge_bob

He banged on about Czech Space Policy but no date for finishing a ring road around Prague. 









Ministr Kupka představil europoslancům dopravní priority českého předsednictví







www.mdcr.cz


----------



## a1ex1

sponge_bob said:


> He banged on about Czech Space Policy but no date for finishing a ring road around Prague.


I would consider RSD head as better source for this. From this article:


> „Je vidět velká ochota prodávat. Od pravomocného rozhodnutí se nám vrátilo 92 podepsaných kupních smluv v hodnotě 500 milionů,“ řekl LN Radek Mátl, šéf Ředitelství silnic a dálnic (ŘSD).
> Celkem jeho lidé rozeslali firmám a dalším soukromým vlastníkům 367 smluv. „Jsem přesvědčen, že 80 až 90 procent pozemků se podaří vykoupit ještě letos,“ dodal optimisticky Mátl.


So this means in 1 month they signed 92 out of 367 purchase contracts necessary for building the 511 piece of D0 Prague ring. Hopefully bulding can start in 2024.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Together with the new metro line in Prague, commuter rail improvements, adding more tracks, and this ring road project, Prague is going to free up a lot of traffic and resolve most of it's traffic - related issues. Hopefully construction can start as soon as possible. What was the biggest hurdle in planning and getting to construct the Prague ring road? A friend told me that many NIMBY's blocked this project, but i can't understand how can they block a project that will relieve their city from traffic...


----------



## sponge_bob

Czech nimbys are proper mentallers.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, July 2022:





Silnice I/11, Opava northwestern bypass, 5.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, June 2022:





Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4.4 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, June 2022:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, June 2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, June 2022:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, June 2022:





Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, June 2022:





Silnice I/9 / I/16, Mělník bypass 2nd stage, 964 m, u/c 2021 - 2022, June 2022:





Silnice I/11, Doudleby nad Orlicí bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, June 2022:





Silnice I/27, Klatovy bypass, 7.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, June 2022:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4.4 km, u/c 2022 - 2024:





Silnice I/27, Šlovice - Přeštice, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, June 2022:





Silnice I/33, Jaroměř bypass, 6.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, June 2022:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, June 2022:





Silnice I/35, Rádelský mlýn interchange, 658 m, u/c 02.03.2020 - 10.12.2021:


----------



## steve5

Silnice II/605, Plzeň western ringroad 2nd stage, 3.3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, July 2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, 15.07.2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, June 2022:





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, June 2022:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, July 2022:


----------



## steve5

*Start of construction: Silnice I/27, Žiželice bypass and bridge, 2'960 m, u/c 01.08.2022 - 2025*








Ředitelství silnic a dálnic - ŘSD


Zahájili stavbu obchvatu a přemostění u Žiželic na silnici I/27 s trasou o délce 2️⃣9️⃣6️⃣0️⃣ m a mostem ve výšce 3️⃣0️⃣ m 🌉 Specifikem je, že stavba začne budováním přístupových cest a provedením...




www.facebook.com




I/27 Žiželice, obchvat a přemostění - Mapa staveb - ŘSD ČR (rsd.cz)
*Start of construction: Silnice I/9, Nový Bor – Svor extension, 3'466 m, u/c 03.08.2022 - 2024*








Ředitelství silnic a dálnic - ŘSD


Zahájili jsme akci I/9 Nový Bor – Svor, zkapacitnění🤩 V rámci stavby dojde k přestavbě současné dvoupruhové komunikace na směrově rozdělený čtyřpruh ⬇️⬇️⬆️⬆️ Díky této stavbě dojde k výraznému...




www.facebook.com




I/9 Nový Bor – Svor, zkapacitnění - Mapa staveb - ŘSD ČR (rsd.cz)


----------



## NIGKDO

D3 section Kaplice - České Budějovice recorded by user Petr D.


----------



## mk99

a1ex1 said:


> I would consider RSD head as better source for this. From this article:
> 
> 
> So this means in 1 month they signed 92 out of 367 purchase contracts necessary for building the 511 piece of D0 Prague ring. Hopefully bulding can start in 2024.



Hehe i dont think so, Prague Horní Počernice and initiave "Za lepší Chabry" demanding cancellation zoning permit of section 511 of Prague ring (south-east). Legal actions were already done.









Další žaloba proti pokračování Pražského okruhu. Od spolku, který k němu má 12 km vzdušnou čarou - Zdopravy.cz


Odpůrci stavby, jejíž neexistence přináší denně podle materiálu ministerstva dopravy čtyři miliony korun denně ztrát, chtějí posouzení všech částí okruhu najednou.




zdopravy.cz


----------



## sponge_bob

Normal Czech ecomental nonsense so.


----------



## mapman:cz

Yes, this kind of signage is everywhere even on main 1st class roads without at-grade intersections. Both of these examples of signage are in contradiction with the official regulations regarding the size of the font and their width, the latter being a much worse case.
But the main problem is the shape of these signs. Arrow-shaped signs shouldn't be placed as advanced signage according to the Vienna Convention – usually they are being placed right at the intersection in other countries. But we have to be "special" in CZ and there is no real will to change this old wrong habit.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, September 2022:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, September 2022:





Dálnice D48, Bělotín - Rybí, 1st stage, 13.2 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, September 2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, August 2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, September 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new Církvice bypass of road I/38, it opened to traffic today.

Location: Google Maps


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, September 2022:





Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 2020 - 2022, October 2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, September 2022:





Review: Dálnice D7, Panenský Týnec bypass, 3.5 km, u/c 2019 - 2021:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, 23.10.2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I/7 at Louny is being upgraded to a four lane motorway.

The new motorway carriageway is completed, and traffic has been shifted to the new lanes today.

Meanwhile, the existing I/7 carriageway will be rebuild to motorway standards, to be completed in H2 2023.









Zprovoznění první poloviny dálnice D7 u Loun - Ředitelství silnic a dálnic ČR pro Ústecký kraj


Dnes 27. října 2022 pustíme ve 13:00 do provozu nově postavený levý jízdní pás dálnice D7 vedoucí kolem Loun ve směru na Prahu. Na první polovinu dálnice o délce 6130 metrů převedeme obousměrný provoz ze stávající silnice I/7, kam se nyní přesunou stavební práce a dojde k její rekonstrukci na...




kraje.rsd.cz


----------



## Attus

Will this new motorway be tolled (i.e. by vignette)?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^First, they have to rebuilt the existing I/7 carriageway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brno

1. Prior









2. Then









3. Now


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/43, Hradec nad Svitavou - Lačnov, 9.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2023, 19.10.2022:





Silnice I/16, Nová Paka bypass, 8.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2025, October 2022:





Dálnice D3, Třebonín - Kaplice nádraží, 8.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, 28.10.2022:





Dálnice D3, Hodějovice - Třebonín, 14.6 km, u/c 2019 - 2023, 29.10.2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, end of October 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

D35 Časy - Ostrov is scheduled to open on 22 December 2022.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588433913428705280


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D3, Úsilné - Hodějovice, Pohůrka tunnel, u/c 2019 - 2024, October 2022:





Silnice II/385, Čebín bypass, 3'930 m, u/c 02.05.2022 - 2023, October 2022:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, October 2022:





Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4.4 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, October 2022:





Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, October 2022:


----------



## steve5

Jižní tangenta České Budějovice, 1st stage, 2'706 m, u/c 03/2021 - 03/2023:





In operation: Silnice I/3, Olbramovice bypass, 3.4 km, u/c 2021 - 2022, October 2022:





In operation: Silnice I/9 / I/16, Mělník bypass 2nd stage, 964 m, u/c 2021 - 2022, October 2022:





Silnice I/11, Doudleby nad Orlicí bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, October 2022:





Silnice I/27, Klatovy bypass, 7.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, October 2022:


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/27, Šlovice - Přeštice, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, October 2022:





Silnice I/33, Jaroměř bypass, 6.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, October 2022:





Silnice I/43, Hradec nad Svitavou - Lačnov, 9.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2023, October 2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, October 2022:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, October 2022:


----------



## Pascal23L

I will drive next Saturday from Klasterec nad Ohri to the Parking spot below the Klinovec on the II/223. Will it be useable because of the weather???


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D4, Mirotice - Háje, 32 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, October 2022:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, September 2022:





Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, October 2022:





Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, September 2022:





Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, October 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

steve5 said:


> Dálnice D4, Mirotice - Háje, 32 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, October 2022:


This is pretty underwhelming for a project that is now underway for almost 1.5 years. The contract was signed in February 2021 and construction started in June 2021. But they are mostly still in the earthworks phase with only initial stages of bridge construction.


----------



## mapman:cz

It's a PPP project with a fixed date of opening in 2024 so they don't need to hurry. They have to open the whole section at once according to the contract. Don't ask me why 🤔


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, 06.11.2022:





Completed: Silnice I/38, Církvice bypass, 4.2 km, u/c 15.09.2020 - 25.10.2022, October 2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, October 2022:





Dálnice D3, Úsilné - Hodějovice, 7.2 km, u/c 2019 - 2024, August 2022:





Completed: Silnice I/19, Chýnov bypass, 3.6 km, u/c 29.09.2020 - 10.10.2022, October 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Stěžovatelé proti středočeské části D3 neuspěli ani u Ústavního soudu - Zdopravy.cz


ŘSD připravuje podklady pro územní rozhodnutí.




zdopravy.cz





The constitutional court of Czechia rejected the appeals against the Central Bohemian segment of D3.

Can anyone give some context as to how important this verdict is? Does this mean that nothing stands in the way of D3 getting constructed on the entire route between Prague and Tábor? Or is this is only for one subsegment with more court cases over the other segments to follow?


----------



## The Wild Boy

I sincerely hope the court also rejects the appeals against D0 and the last part of D1.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, 12.11.2022:





Dálnice D4, Háje - Mirotice, 32 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, September 2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, 20.11.2022:





Dálnice D49, Hulín - Fryšták, 17.3 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, 26.11.2022:





Dálnice D48, Frýdek-Místek southeastern bypass, 4.3 km, u/c 2019 - 2022, October 2022:


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Stěžovatelé proti středočeské části D3 neuspěli ani u Ústavního soudu - Zdopravy.cz
> 
> 
> ŘSD připravuje podklady pro územní rozhodnutí.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zdopravy.cz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The constitutional court of Czechia rejected the appeals against the Central Bohemian segment of D3.
> 
> Can anyone give some context as to how important this verdict is? Does this mean that nothing stands in the way of D3 getting constructed on the entire route between Prague and Tábor? Or is this is only for one subsegment with more court cases over the other segments to follow?


See it rather as one obstacle less than anything definitive. The regional development plans that were made in 2015 placed a corridor for the D3. Those regional plans were attacked at courts, all the way up to constitutional court. So you could say that the whole corridor stays put in those regional development plans. The constitutional court just denied the appeal as there were no constitutional rights violations in question. It simply has nothing to say about this issue and the specifics. It checked whether the proceedings up to now in some way could have violate some constitutional rights as the instance of the last appeal. They did not. Thus the corridor stays put and the court proceedings about defining the corridor are closed chapter.

However, all those sections will need zoning permits and construction permits. There will be yet many many proceedings and appeals of those proceedings (albeit perhaps not all the way to constitutional court) that will attack the construction on specific issues and specific sections.

You can get an idea about the process if you google translate this page:





schvalovací proces | Alternativa středočeské D3


Alternativa středočeské D3 - schvalovací proces




www-alternativad3-cz.translate.goog


----------



## sponge_bob

So it took 7 years in court just to confirm a region can make a basic plan.


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D55, Babice - Staré Město, 8.5 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, November 2022:





Dálnice D55, Staré Město - Moravský Písek, 8.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, November 2022:





Dálnice D6, Krupá bypass, 6.5 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, end of November 2022:





Completed: Dálnice D56 + D48, Frýdek-Místek southwestern bypass, 2.2 km + 4.3 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, October 2022:





Silnice I/67, Karviná bypass, 3 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, November 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A construction permit has been issued for the missing link of D1 at Přerov. This project has already been contracted to a consortium led by Strabag, they want to start construction as soon as the permit becomes legally binding, on 20 December. It should be completed in 2025.









Průlom: Poslední úsek D1 u Přerova má stavební povolení, ŘSD může začít stavět - Zdopravy.cz


Jde o posledních deset kilometrů dálnice D1, které po dokončení uleví především Přerovu.




zdopravy.cz


----------



## The Wild Boy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A construction permit has been issued for the missing link of D1 at Přerov. This project has already been contracted to a consortium led by Strabag, they want to start construction as soon as the permit becomes legally binding, on 20 December. It should be completed in 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Průlom: Poslední úsek D1 u Přerova má stavební povolení, ŘSD může začít stavět - Zdopravy.cz
> 
> 
> Jde o posledních deset kilometrů dálnice D1, které po dokončení uleví především Přerovu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zdopravy.cz


So this is the very remaining bit of D1 left to be built? Weren't "eco - mentalists" causing problems on this section too?


----------



## NIGKDO

The Wild Boy said:


> So this is the very remaining bit of D1 left to be built? Weren't "eco - mentalists" causing problems on this section too?


The construction will start on December 20, but there is a risk that it could be stopped by a court, because it's almost certain that organisations like "Children of the Earth", "Water of Tetčice" or "Landscape in Dluhonice" will appeal against it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A construction permit has been issued for a small segment of D6 at Hořesedly. This project has been awarded to Eurovia.

Construction should start soon and be completed in 2025.


----------



## steve5

Silnice I/44, Bludov bypass, 5.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, 04.12.2022:





Silnice I/68, Třanovice - Nebory, 5.4 km, u/c 2019 - 2023, November 2022:





Silnice I/42, Brno, VMO (Greater City Ring), Tomkovo náměstí + Rokytova, 680 m + 569 m, u/c 2021 - 2024, November 2022:





Dálnice D7, Chlumčany bypass, 4.4 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, November 2022:





Dálnice D7, Louny bypass, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2023, November 2022:


----------



## steve5

Dálnice D35, Časy - Ostrov, 14.7 km, u/c 2018 - 2022, November 2022:





Silnice I/11, Doudleby nad Orlicí bypass, 2.8 km, u/c 2021 - 2023, November 2022:





Silnice I/27, Klatovy bypass, 7.6 km, u/c 2021 - 2024, November 2022:





Silnice I/27, Šlovice - Přeštice, 6.1 km, u/c 2020 - 2024, November 2022:





Silnice I/33, Jaroměř bypass, 6.6 km, u/c 2022 - 2024, November 2022:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NIGKDO said:


> The construction will start on December 20, but there is a risk that it could be stopped by a court, because it's almost certain that organisations like "Children of the Earth", "Water of Tetčice" or "Landscape in Dluhonice" will appeal against it.


Appeals dismissed, apparently!









Voda z Tetčic a další spolky prohrály poslední soudní spor o povolení pro D1 u Přerova - Zdopravy.cz


Soudy výrazně zrychlily tempo rozhodování u této klíčové dopravní stavby.




zdopravy.cz





Construction starts before Christmas.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Great News!


----------



## NIGKDO

ChrisZwolle said:


> Appeals dismissed, apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voda z Tetčic a další spolky prohrály poslední soudní spor o povolení pro D1 u Přerova - Zdopravy.cz
> 
> 
> Soudy výrazně zrychlily tempo rozhodování u této klíčové dopravní stavby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zdopravy.cz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Construction starts before Christmas.


Only appeals against zoning permit were dismissed. Now they will probably appeal against building permit and it will probably go to regional court, after that Supreme administration court etc.


----------



## Surel

^^
The good news is that the courts take less time than before to issue a verdict.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NIGKDO said:


> Only appeals against zoning permit were dismissed. Now they will probably appeal against building permit and it will probably go to regional court, after that Supreme administration court etc.


ŘSD on Facebook:

_The Supreme Administrative Court rejected the cassation complaint of three associations against the verdict of the Regional Court in Ostrava, which confirmed the validity of the territorial decision for the construction of the D1 highway between Ríkovice and Přerov in the summer. The verdict can no longer be appealed and the territorial decision for the last section of D1 is confirmed definitively









Ředitelství silnic a dálnic - ŘSD


Nejvyšší správní soud zamítl kasační stížnost tří spolků proti verdiktu Krajského soudu v Ostravě, který v létě potvrdil platnost územního rozhodnutí pro stavbu dálnice D1 mezi Říkovicemi a Přerovem....




www.facebook.com




_


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> ŘSD on Facebook:
> 
> _The Supreme Administrative Court rejected the cassation complaint of three associations against the verdict of the Regional Court in Ostrava, which confirmed the validity of the territorial decision for the construction of the D1 highway between Ríkovice and Přerov in the summer. The verdict can no longer be appealed and the territorial decision for the last section of D1 is confirmed definitively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ředitelství silnic a dálnic - ŘSD
> 
> 
> Nejvyšší správní soud zamítl kasační stížnost tří spolků proti verdiktu Krajského soudu v Ostravě, který v létě potvrdil platnost územního rozhodnutí pro stavbu dálnice D1 mezi Říkovicemi a Přerovem....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Yes. This is about territorial decision ("územní rozhodnutí") for the whole project. But the point of NIKGDO was different. ŘSD still needed to obtain building permits ("stavební povolení") for the construction objects (e.g. a 100 meter long section of the motorway, or a bridge etc). Those permits need to go through a permitting process that makes sure that there's no problem that would be in the way of the actual construction and no law or someone's rights are violated. When the building permit is issued it can still be brought to court and the court decision can be appealed.

Fortunately, it is possible to pool the building permits for multiple objects in one building permit process. And moreover since 2018 it is possible to combine the territorial decision and the building permit. I am not sure but the way I read it, is that in this case the process was still not combined.

The court thus rejected the final appeal in case of the territorial decision. There's no appeal to that.

At the same time, the Ministry of Transportation rejected the comments of various groups towards the issued building permits for this section from previous year. Those were all part of the normal building permit process when various groups can be part of that process. The building permit decision is thus valid and the construction can start. However those groups can still attack the building permit at court.

The main point is that there are two processes. Territorial decision and building permit. Lately those can be combined. However this is not the case for this D1 motorway section.









Chybějící úsek dálnice D1 kolem Přerova má po 20 letech stavební povolení - iDNES.cz


Tranzitní automobilovou dopravou sužovaný Přerov se po dvaceti letech čekání na úlevu v podobě dotažení dálnice D1 kolem města dočkal. Už letos se totiž může začít stavět chybějící úsek dálnice D1 Říkovice-Přerov.




www.idnes.cz







> „Ministr dopravy doplnil stavební povolení z loňského roku několika podmínkami, ale ve výsledku stavební povolení nabývá právní moci. Jedinou možností pro odpůrce stavby může být pouze soud,“ vysvětlil náměstek Navrátil.
> Konečně je tedy možné, aby Ředitelství silnic a dálnic uzavřelo smlouvu se zhotovitelem. A stavba za 6,9 miliard se může začít budovat.
> 
> "The Minister of Transport supplemented the building permit from last year with several conditions, but as a result the building permit acquires legal force. The only option for opponents of the construction can be the court," explained deputy Navrátil.
> Finally, it is possible for the Directorate of Roads and Highways to conclude a contract with the contractor. And the building for 6.9 billion can start to be built.


----------



## NIGKDO

Surel has explained it very well. I wouldn't explain it better. Territorial (zoning) permit can't be appealed, as the Supreme Administration Court was last option for opponents. But the building permission can still be appealed.


----------



## steve5

NIGKDO said:


> Surel has explained it very well. I wouldn't explain it better. Territorial (zoning) permit can't be appealed, as the Supreme Administration Court was last option for opponents. But the building permission can still be appealed.


With a suspensive effect on the construction?


----------



## NIGKDO

steve5 said:


> With a suspensive effect on the construction?


Hopefully not, but it's unpredictable. For example constuction of Frýdek-Místek bypass (section 2) on D48 was stopped by court from February 2022 to May 2022. The building permit had been in power since 2019 and this court made its decision in 2022 (three years later)... More info about D48 here...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A zoning plan has been issued for D35 Staré Město - Mohelnice (18.2 km).

It is planned to construct Opatovec - Staré Město (11.8 km) and Staré Město - Mohelnice (18.2 km) as a single PPP project. 

There is definitely more momentum in Czech road construction compared to 3 or 10 years ago.


----------



## sponge_bob

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is definitely more momentum in Czech road construction compared to 3 or 10 years ago.


Czechia only opened 350km of D roads in the last 15 years with all the ecomental nonsense there. 

A few solid years of tendering 150km a year are badly needed to finish the Ten-T core and the likes of the D35 and D0. Lets hope that happens soon.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

ChrisZwolle said:


> A zoning plan has been issued for D35 Staré Město - Mohelnice (18.2 km).
> 
> It is planned to construct Opatovec - Staré Město (11.8 km) and Staré Město - Mohelnice (18.2 km) as a single PPP project.
> 
> There is definitely more momentum in Czech road construction compared to 3 or 10 years ago.


what is the I/73 road going south?
as far as I remember there's no such number currently in CZ, where this is planned?
Has this anything to do with old alignment of Wroclaw-Brno-Wien autobahn planned in 1940s - I remember some viaducts still standing, rememberign this never finished road, when I crossed this area cycling (it was close to Jevicko)


----------



## MichiH

czerwony_bo_szybszy said:


> what is the I/73 road going south?


It's a planned 77km long expressway connecting D35 to D1 west of Brno to be built by Mid 2030s: Mapa staveb - rsdweb


----------



## mapman:cz

I second that. The D43 motorway plan has been transformed to I/73 expressway with 4 lanes in each direction. It's the same but a little downgraded.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

thanks for clarifying, didn't know about that - seems it was also moved to the east in its northern part
now the reconstruction od I/43 around Svitavy makes more sense to me


----------



## sponge_bob

What is the design speed on a Czech expressway where it is intended to classify as an I road not a D road??


----------



## mapman:cz

D43->S73 project is still the same when it comes to its layout, but there is a difference in layout compared to the old Nazi A88 project north of Jevíčko.

Design speed of Czech motorways and expressways depends on many factors, but it is primarily based on the clear width of the roadway that has a correlation to the width of traffic lanes. 

Road category sign​Clear width
of the roadway​Design speed
[km/h]​Width of the 
main (right) lane​Width of the 
overtaking (left) lane​S​20,75​90​3,25 m​3,25 m​D a S​21,5​110​3,50 m​3,25 m​S​24,5​110​3,50 m​3,50 m​D a S​25,5​130​3,75 m​3,50 m​D a S​26,0​130​3,75 m​3,50 m​D​27,5​130​3,75 m​3,75 m​D​33,5​130​3,75 m​3,50 m​

The 25,5 category is now obsolete, the only difference to 26,0 category is the width of the central reservation. 
Theoretically it is allowed to lower the design speed with respect to technical and economical evaluation and other factors.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is there a specific reason to build I/73 instead of D43, while being at (nearly) the same design standard?

I always thought Wrocław - Brno - Vienna would be a useful corridor.


----------



## mapman:cz

There is a huge opposition against this corridor in the western outskirts of Brno. Lower standard enables the planners to better adjust the corridor to the local conditions. And at the beginning of this year the northern part of this corridor (Boskovice - Mor. Třebová) was officially planned as a 2+1 expressway (because of relatively low predicted AADT). Luckily this has been reevaluated this year and it is being planned as 2+2 for now.

As for the Wrocław - Wien corridor, because of restrictions and problems with the Brno corridor, it is actually being discussed to reroute this corridor to a Králíky - Šumperk - Olomouc - Přerov - Uh. Hradiště - Břeclav route (D35+D55). The old A88 corridor was cca 350 km long, the currently planned I/43-D35-S73-D1-D2-D52 corridor is cca 380 km long, the I/44-S44-D35-D55 corridor would be almost 400 km long and mostly flat and low-loaded. Even though it is slightly longer, it will be less prone to traffic disruptions and more comfortable...


----------



## MichiH

mapman:cz said:


> D43->S73 project


I've never seen "S" road category before. There was the "R" thing in the past, but "S"? There is no "S73" nor any other "S" project on the RSD web site. They call the particular project "I/73".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably S = silnice. Prefixed as I/73.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^S = silnice ?


----------



## MichiH

"S = silnice = road" might make sense. Meaning all kind of non-motorways, i.e. I/xx, II/xxx or III/xxxxx


----------



## mapman:cz

Of course, it is a shortcut for Silnice  Sometimes in our road-fans-group we use it unofficially for State Roads (Státní silnice) - it's the same as 1st class roads. Personally I favour the S prefix over these silly I/x


----------



## xbox36O

How much work was done by the germans? Can the work already done be used to finish the road? 

Did they come further then Mestecko Trnavka as I cant see more of the road from there?


----------



## mapman:cz

There are many beautiful books on this topic, I can recommend to download those from the official ŘSD web here: Dokumenty a publikace - rsdweb

Německá průchozí dálnice - 1. díl
Německá průchozí dálnice - 2. díl
and briefly in
- Stavby, kterým doba nepřála
this one deals also with another under construction sections of motorways in the 1930s and 1940s.

It's in Czech but full of pictures and schemes and google translate might help.

To answer the question, the abandoned former under-construction section begins south of Městečko Trnávka and ends near Ledce southwest of Rajhrad. Almost all earthworks were completed on most of the section with some huge dams. Some overpasses were built as well. Some small sections were used for existing infrastructure such as D52 near Ledce and Sobotovice, Stará dálnice road in Brno or II/150 road near Boskovice. It is expected that most of the former route will be reused and new I/73 will be built over it. But further details are not clear now because the project is not in such an advanced stage. And in Brno-Bystrc the new road will be buried under ground.


----------



## czerwony_bo_szybszy

that's how it looks like - I've taken this photo in August 2021 between Jevicko and Velke Opatovice


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A groundbreaking ceremony was held today for the construction of the Pardubice bypass of road I/36. It will be a four lane road with a cable-stayed bridge across the Labe (Elbe) River.

I stayed in a hotel this year that is very close to the new bypass.


----------



## Luki_SL

D1 motorway Přerov - Říkovice construction has begun :















https://apdos.roadmedia.cz/Upload/Stavby/8/infoletak_d1-0136-rikovice-prerov.pdf?t=2022-12-07%2012%3A43%3A18.594&fbclid=IwAR3BCdcrDPmgG_tvydsnRKWhVHZyL7NF3W2-3WTimrARM_ZmKfKgJFdUxm0


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The second stage of the D48 Frýdek-Místek bypass will be opened on Thursday (22 December) as a half profile motorway. This will divert all transit traffic to D48. Full four lane operations are expected in June 2023.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605232141918429184


----------

